# Probleme mit "mob*.sho*rtpa*y" -- Hilfe gesucht !!



## pillepalle (14 Juli 2005)

Hallo !

Hoffe hier richtig zu sein.
Seit vier Tagen bekomme ich SMS von einer Nummer 88811 mit dem Inhalt " Ihr Abo wurde verlängert. Weitere Informationen erhalten sie unter www.mobile.shortpay.de.

Dieser Internetseite ist nicht konkret zu entnehmen wer der Betreiber ist.
Links führten mich aber zu global.netcom.

Meine eigentliche Frage wie kann ich dieses Abo stoppen ?

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2005)

Die angegebene Internet-URL führt da scheinbar nicht weiter. Ich finde dort auch keine Kundeninformation oder Abmeldemöglichkeit.

Grundsätzlich gibt es auch für die neuen Handydialer Verhaltensnormen. Diese werden aber mangels wirksamer Kontrollmechanismen weitgehend ignoriert.

Wenn die laufenden SMS keine Identifikation des Aboanbieters mit einer Kontaktadresse erlauben, würde ich über den Kundenservice des Mobilfunkbetreibers versuchen, das Abo zu stoppen oder den Verantwortlichen auszumachen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2005)

http://mob*.shortp*.de ist wohl gemeint

Das ist aber die ANMELDEMASKE zu "sendman"! (bis vor kurzem war es die von MD, also später wäre interessant, wann dein Abo begonnen hat...)

mob*.shortp.de führt zu einer Anmeldemaske
"Bitte geben Sie jetzt Ihre Handynummer ein, 
Sie erhalten sofort den Zugangscode per SMS. " (Impressum: GN, Güstrow)

Global Netcom vermittelt hier das Shortpay-Zahlungssystem der Düsseldorfer "Wapme AG", deren AGBs Anwendung finden (laut den AGBs dort) --> www.wapme.de

Bei mob*.shortp*.de musst Du zunächst auf "Ich bin bereits Kunde" klicken (das ist der Name des links, keineswegs eine Erklärung deinerseits, denn wenn du Kunde wärest, wüsstest du ja wohl davon)

Dann "Abo beenden"
http://shortpay-mob*.global-netc*.de/?&pid=D-99&d=SPMA5_1&action=cancel

(link haste als pn)
Gruss
aka


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2005)

Dass die Abmeldung mit meiner Handynummer nicht klappt, ist kein Wunder... Dass sie mit der eines angeblichen users nicht klappt, ist sehr bedenklich. Möglicherweise liegt das daran, dass der link eine ID enthält (fürs Produkt). wenn du mutig bist, dann ersetze mal pid=D-99 durch pid=for-1. Nee, mach das doch nicht, vielleicht meldet sich ja jemand von GN oder MD...
Herr M*D*, nicht böse sein, sie kennen den Grund dieser Spekulation 

@Mitleser: ich glaube, for-1 war MDs ID, aber ich bin nicht zu Hause. Ich denke, das könnte funktionieren. Wäre ein Witz, aber wenn es denn klappen würde...

@pillepalle: ich muss weg, poste, wie Dein "Abmeldeversuch" ausging...


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juli 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit "mobile.shortpay" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*



			
				pillepalle schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Internetseite ist nicht konkret zu entnehmen wer der Betreiber ist.
> Links führten mich aber zu global.netcom.


Ist aber auch eine lustige Seite, dieses Shortpay-Dingsbums. Da ist ja nicht mal das vorgeschrieben Impressum vorhanden. Mag wer abmahnen (lassen)? :devil:  :devil:  :devil: 


			
				pillepalle schrieb:
			
		

> Meine eigentliche Frage wie kann ich dieses Abo stoppen ?
> 
> Bitte um schnelle Hilfe!


Wenn es schnell gehen soll, dann bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als mit Global-Netcom mal telefonisch Kontakt aufzunehmen und zu erfragen, wie man den Spuk abstellen kann. Dort sollte man dir auch sagen können, für welchen Dienstleister in deinem Fall abgerechnet wird.

MfG
L.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2005)

ich hale für denkbar, das pillepalle sich für das Abo "angemeldet" hat, als es noch ein anderes Abo war als das, dass man heute dort kriegen (und abbestellen) kann. Deutlicher zu werden wäre Sache von MD und GN.
Sonst muss ich hier erzählen, was man so alles für Überraschungen erlebt auf Seiten von JD und MD


----------



## pillepalle (14 Juli 2005)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Ich kann mich weder einloggen noch kann ich kündigen mit meiner Tel und dem Code auf dem Portal von GN.

Das Abo kam am Sonntag abend zu stande.
Tel eingegeben - > code bekommen
code eingegeben und schon da kam glaube ich ein Fehler.
Nicht weiter den Kopf gemacht - Seite zu.
Und jetzt bekomme ich halt seit 4 Tagen diese SMS.

Die Servicenummer von GN = TOD
Keine Telnummer von GN über Auskunft. Selbst der nette Mann der im selben Haus wohnt, konnte (oder wollte) mir die Nummer nicht geben.

Die Firma Universal Boards GmbH&Co.KG welche auch auf der Seite angegeben wird - keine Einträge in der Auskunft!

Allerdings habe bei wapme angerufen die sagten Kündigungsmail schicken und das Prob wird sich lösen. 
nun werde ich mal abwarten.


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Juli 2005)

pillepalle schrieb:
			
		

> Die Firma Universal Boards GmbH&Co.KG welche auch auf der Seite angegeben wird - keine Einträge in der Auskunft!



Rufe hier im Forum mal ganz laut "*M[...]!!!!!!!!*"
Gelegentlich liest der Geschäftsführer von Universal-Boards hier mit. 

Und für alle Fälle habe ich hier mal ein >> [...] <<, mit einer netten Telefonnummer von Universal-Boards.

Ich hoffe das hilft erst mal.

MfG
L.

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. Keine Namen und keine gefährdenden Links. (bh)]_

*Wollte es gerade selber wegeditieren, als ich gemerkt habe, das "Pillepalle" mittlerweile ein angemeldeter User ist und PNs empfangen kann. (L)*[/i]


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2005)

pillepalle schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mich weder einloggen noch kann ich kündigen mit meiner Tel und dem Code auf dem Portal von GN.
> [...]
> Keine Telnummer von GN über Auskunft. Selbst der nette Mann der im selben Haus wohnt, konnte (oder wollte) mir die Nummer nicht geben.
> 
> ...


Die "Story" wird hoffentlich dem Mobilfunkbetreiber nicht vorenthalten, damit er sich schon einmal daran gewöhnen kann, was da auf ihn zukommt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> http://mob*.shortp*.de ist wohl gemeint


häh? www.mob*.shortp*.de gibts auch - aber was issen das dann?
da wäre die passende cancel-ID dann wohl D-1000
Könnte man fast ein Spiel draus machen, oder eine Wette
Wie werden die links morgen sein?
Raten sie es richtig und gewinnen sie 1000 Euro. Sie müssen sich aber vorher erst in Meanpains neuem Rätsel-Dialer einwählen für 29,95 Euro!
[enthält Wahrheiten und Ironie, ist ausserdem urheberrechtlich geschützt und darf weder zitiert noch gelesen werden. Bei Zuwiderhandlung wird abgemahnt]


----------



## Anonymous (15 Juli 2005)

Hallo !

der Spuk hat ein Ende !!!  
nach meinem Anruf bei Warpme Group und anschliesender Kündigungsmail habe ich gestern abend dann keine SMS mehr bekommen. 

Vielen Danl nochmal für die Hilfe an alle !!!

und ich hoffe das mir das in der nächsten Zeit nicht noch mal passiert.
Die Einwahl war zwar mein Vergehen aber das sich so eine Kündigung bzw. und Kontaktaufnahme zu solch einer Firma als so schwierig erweist, hätte ich nie gedacht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## dvill (15 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> der Spuk hat ein Ende
> ...
> Die Einwahl war zwar mein Vergehen aber das sich so eine Kündigung bzw. und Kontaktaufnahme zu solch einer Firma als so schwierig erweist, hätte ich nie gedacht.


Wie sieht es mit den bisher geleisteten Zahlungen aus?

Soweit ich die Darstellung verstanden habe, wurde die Dienstleistung zu keiner Zeit genutzt. Dann sollte auch kein Grund bestehen, etwas zu bezahlen. Werden die Zahlungen rückerstattet oder storniert?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juli 2005)

*fast gleiches problem*

Hallo!
Ich habe fast das gleiche Problem. Bei mir ist der Text etwas anders und ich weiß ÜBERHAUPT nicht wo ich mich melden könnte. 

SMS: "Ihr Zugang wurde verlängert. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter mobile.shortpay.de."

Also kann es nicht direkt ein Abo sein, oder doch? Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, aber da ich zum Glück eine Prepaidkarte habe, bin ich bisher "nur" 20 Euro los.


----------



## dotshead (30 Juli 2005)

*Re: fast gleiches problem*



			
				maeuselchen1989 schrieb:
			
		

> SMS: "Ihr Zugang wurde verlängert. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter mobile.shortpay.de."
> 
> Also kann es nicht direkt ein Abo sein, oder doch? Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll, aber da ich zum Glück eine Prepaidkarte habe, bin ich bisher "nur" 20 Euro los.



Doch genau wegen dieser Mitteilung handelt es sich um ein Abo. Der Zugang wurde ja * verlängert*. Prepaidkarte könnte dir eventuell nichts nutzen, da einige Anbieter (sorry ich finde gerade den Beitrag hier im Forum nicht), auch dann wenn wieder Guthaben auf deiner Prepaidkarte abbuchen werden.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

> ...
> Wie sieht es mit den bisher geleisteten Zahlungen aus?
> 
> Soweit ich die Darstellung verstanden habe, wurde die Dienstleistung zu keiner Zeit genutzt. Dann sollte auch kein Grund bestehen, etwas zu bezahlen. Werden die Zahlungen rückerstattet oder storniert?
> ...



In eine anderen Thread schrieb doch mal jemand, daß die Rechnungshotline eines Netzbetreibers sehr kooperativ das Storno unterstützt hat (Einzugsermächtigung widerrufen, Rechnung abzgl. strittigen Betrag zahlen, Mahnung des Netzbetreibers ignorieren.)

Dann wird die Forderung an den "Dienst"leister zurückgegeben und der kann seine Kröten eintreiben.


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2005)

maeuselchen1989 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe fast das gleiche Problem. Bei mir ist der Text etwas anders und ich weiß ÜBERHAUPT nicht wo ich mich melden könnte.
> 
> SMS: "Ihr Zugang wurde verlängert. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter mobile.shortpay.de."


Die Tricksereien der Handydialeranbieter erinnern stark an die Methoden der Modemdialeranbieter. Der "kostenlose Zugangscode" war auch schon da.

Bemerkenswert ist, dass ein Anbieter, der das Zahlungsmittel Modemdialer wegen zu hoher Stonoraten der Kunden aufgegeben hat, die gleichen Angebote nun per Handydialer abrechnet.

Die Verhaltens-Vorgaben des Gewerbes sehen eindeutige Informationspflichten vor:


			
				Branchenkodex schrieb:
			
		

> *7. Weitere Informationspflichten des Anbieters bei SMS-Abo-Diensten- Inhalte der sog. Hand-Shake-SMS:*
> 
> a. Vor dem Abschluss von Abonnement-Verträgen ist der Kunde durch eine sog. Hand-Shake-SMS deutlich über die wesentlichen Vertragsbestandteile zu informieren, die er dann per SMS bestätigen muss. Erst durch diese kommt es zum Vertragsabschluss.
> 
> ...


Diese Erkenntnisse helfen leider nicht im konkreten Einzelfall heute.

Eine Lösungsmöglichkeit steht weiter oben:


			
				pillepalle schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings habe bei wapme angerufen die sagten Kündigungsmail schicken und das Prob wird sich lösen.
> nun werde ich mal abwarten.


Die Kontaktmöglichkeiten sind hier. Ergänzend sollte das Mobilfunkunternehmen wissen, welche Geschäftspartner neuerdings unterwegs sind und in welcher Form sie sich gebärden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2005)

@Maeuselchen

Wenn Du Dich mit der Firma in Verbindung gesetzt hast, wie empfohlen 
hier,
dann berichte bitte zeitnah, was weiter passiert. Vielen Dank!
(auch an dvill&mods)


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

*email*

Hallo!
Ich bin gestern dann zu meinen Eltern "beichten" gegangen... Darauf hin haben die mir geholfen und weil man nicht wirklich im Inet was erreichen kann - ich habe ja kein PW um mich abzumelden (dank dummen Fehler) - hat meine Mutter eine mehr oder weniger drohende Email geschrieben... Die Antwort darauf ist aber einfach nur dreist...


"Falls Sie vergessen haben sich dass Passwort per E-mail zuzusenden, koennen
Sie hier ihr Passwort zum einloggen oder zum kuendigen anfordern.
Bitte rufen Sie mit ihrem registrierten Mobiltelefon folgende Rufnummer an:

01379-060021 (0,49 Cent pro Anruf)

Sie erhalten danach sofort per SMS ihr aktuelles Passwort.


Am 31.07.2005 13:03 Uhr schrieb "" unter
<>:

> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> hiermit möchte ich Sie bitten den Abonnement-Vertrag meiner Tochter
> sofort rückgängig zu machen.
> Meine Tochter ist nicht volljährig und daher laut BGB nicht
> geschäftstüchtig. Es wurde ihr von uns,
> ihren Eltern, nicht erlaubt einen solchen Vertrag abzuschließen.
> Die Handy-Nr. meiner Tochter ist: 0???/???????.
> Ich bitte um Rückmeldung an diese E-Mail – Adresse.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gruß
>

_[Private Rufnummer unkenntlich gemacht. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

*ich war nicht bei wapne*

Wenn ich bei wapne auf der Seite gewesen wäre, hätte ich es da auch shcon versucht.. nur war ich da nie. Ich habe gerade extra nochmal im Verlauf meines Explorers nachgeguckt...
Daher gehen meine Eltern und ich heute zur Polizei.

MFG

Viel Glück an alle mit dem gleichen Probs...

Chrissi


----------



## News (31 Juli 2005)

> Daher gehen meine Eltern und ich heute zur Polizei.


Und / oder: Verbraucherzentrale Bundesverband oder eine örtliche VBZ kontaktieren.
(Ich denke, das war jetzt noch keine illegale Rechtsberatung, oder?   )


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2005)

*Re: ich war nicht bei wapne*



			
				maeuselchen1989 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich bei wapne auf der Seite gewesen wäre, hätte ich es da auch shcon versucht..


Das ist ein Missverständnis. Natürlich kommen von dort nicht die Angebote.

Es gibt beim Handydialer wie beim Modemdialer viele Mitverdienerebenen.

Nach den AGBs der tiefer liegenden Ebene stellt das genannte Unternehmen die Technik und die Abrechnungsleistung gegenüber den Mobilfunkunternehmen zur Verfügung.

Dort kann vermutlich barrierefrei gekündigt oder gegebenenfalls auch storniert werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2005)

Anruf bei der 0137 "Wir senden ihnen jetzt eine SMS mit ihrem pincode an ihr Handy"

die gleiche 0137-Nummer kriegt man, wenn man bei mobil*.shortp**.de auf "Ich bin bereits Kunde" geht. Dann kommt man aktuell zur LOGIN-Maske des Partnerprogramme D-99 (sendman). Wenn man dort auf Abo beenden geht, kriegt man den cancel-link (für D-99?), siehe Bildchen

Auch noch 49 cents + unbekannte SMS-Gebühr (?) für den code? Aha... Na, wenns denn helfen tut 
(oder bestätigt man damit konkludent das Vertragsverhältnis? Kann ja wohl nicht sein, oder?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> maeuselchen1989 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Maeuselchen: Ich weiß nicht, wo genau bei wapme "Pillepalle" nachgefragt hat... Vielleicht schreibste auch 'ne Kündigungsmail
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110580#110580

In jedem Fall sieht es auf den ersten Blick so aus, als würde das verwendete Bezahlsystem von Wapme völlig anders eingesetzt, als es von wapme vorgestellt wurde. Wapme müsste darauf reagieren, allein deshalb, weil mir als beobachtendem Verbraucher diese Sache äußerst spanisch (gar mallorcinisch) vorkommt und wenn Wapme das so ok fände, wäre das in meinen Augen etwas befremdend.
Also würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle doch an wapme wenden. Außerdem möchte ich Dich bitten, falls möglich herauszubekommen, bei was Du Dich überhaupt angemeldet haben sollst (Welches "Produkt"). 

@Fachleute:
Dieses Chaos mit den GN-IDs ist ja wirklich sehr seltsam... Schon beim Betroffenen der Threaderöffnung (pillepalle) gab es ein seltsames Durcheinander:
In seinem posting erwähnte er die Seite "www.mob***.shortp**.de"
siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110572#110572


> Dieser Internetseite ist nicht konkret zu entnehmen wer der Betreiber ist. Links führten mich aber zu global.netcom


Für die angegebene www.mob***.shortp**.de stimmt das. 
Daher war dvills Rat damals richtig


> würde ich über den Kundenservice des Mobilfunkbetreibers versuchen, das Abo zu stoppen oder den Verantwortlichen auszumachen


.
Ich habe mir damals aber gedacht, dass dieser Weg ja eigentlich für Kunden nicht so ohne weiteres ersichtlich ist. Wie hatten die Jungs sich denn eigentlich ihre Abmeldung gedacht?

Ich habe damals auch schon vermutet, dass eigentlich http://mob***.shortp**.de gemeint sein dürfte.

Damals passierte bei einem Aufruf _dieser_ Seite im Prinzip das, was heute auch passiert
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110574#110574

Damals landete man so ebenfalls bei der Kündigungsmaske für "D-99"
http://shortpay-mob*.global-netc*.de/?&pid=D-99&d=SPMA5_1&action=cancel

Relativ zeitnah meldete sich damals ein Gast 





> nach meinem Anruf bei Warpme Group und anschliesender Kündigungsmail habe ich gestern abend dann keine SMS mehr bekommen.



Leider kam nie eine Antwort auf dvills Frage, was mit den bereits getätigten Zahlungen ist...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=110671#110671

Wenn es im Internet nur Cancellinks gibt für D-99, was ist dann mit anderen Anmeldungen und Kündigungen? Oder wird da alles in einen Topf geworfen? Falls ja: was bedeutet das? Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2005)

Werden mit dem oben abgebildeten Ablauf nur hellseherisch begabte Kunden angesprochen oder finde ich nur gerade nicht die Abolaufzeit für den Vertrag?

Wo wird in dem Ablauf die Kündigungsmöglichkeit erläutert?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2005)

[ironie/offtopic]
Melde Dich doch einfach bei der nächsten "Eurowebtainment" an und frage nach 
[/ironie]
s.a.
google "eurowebt***ment" + "w**me" [/offtopic]


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

*jahhhh*

Hmm!
Nach der 1. Antwortmail habe ich noch eine weitere bekommen. Darin steht dass das Abo gestoppt wurde... Zwar sieht es so aus als bekomme ich mein Geld nicht wieder aber wenigstens ist es vorbei...
JUHU

Chrissi


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2005)

*Re: jahhhh*



			
				maeuselchen1989 schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der 1. Antwortmail habe ich noch eine weitere bekommen. Darin steht dass das Abo gestoppt wurde... Zwar sieht es so aus als bekomme ich mein Geld nicht wieder aber wenigstens ist es vorbei...


Der "Fehler" war, dass oben die echte Handynummer stand (Da hat wohl ein Mod. schnell geschaltet).

Einige Mobilfunker lesen hier wohl mit, wenn man sieht, wie schnell Kritikpunkte beseitigt werden. Als die gleichen Herrschaften mit den Modemdialern nur mit der RegTP zu tun hatten, ging das alles viiiiiieeeeel langsamer.

Ob die zurückliegenden Abozahlungen weg sind, wäre noch die Frage. Hier wäre zu prüfen, ob es einen Vertrag gab und eine Leistung abgerufen wurde. Das musst Du selbst wissen oder nachforschen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (31 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> ....die gleichen Angebote nun per Handydialer abrechnet.
> 
> Dietmar Vill



Ist eine blöde Frage: Was oder wer dialt beim Handydialer? Nistet sich da ein Tool in meinem Handy ein und dialt dann eine teure 0190-Nummer an?
Verstehe ich nicht ganz. Kann das einer beantworten?

Grüße aus Hamburg
Klaus


----------



## sascha (31 Juli 2005)

Handydialer = Umschreibung für Handy-Payment.


----------



## dvill (31 Juli 2005)

Franz schrieb:
			
		

> Ist eine blöde Frage: Was oder wer dialt beim Handydialer? Nistet sich da ein Tool in meinem Handy ein und dialt dann eine teure 0190-Nummer an?


Wir beantworten auch blöde Fragen.

Der kostenlose Zugangscode wird an das Handy des potentiell unbewusst Zahlungswilligen versandt. Dazu wird dessen Rufnummer angewählt, oder, wie man neudeutsch sagt, gedialt. Ein Handydialer im wörtlichen Sinne.

Bei allen frappierenden Ähnlichkeiten zwischen dem Modemdialer und dem Handydialer ändert sich nur die Wählrichtung.

Es bleibt bei kryptischen Layouts, unklaren Vertragsbedingungen, oft kaum ermittelbaren Letztverantwortlichen, in der Regel angeblichen Produkten ohne jede Beschreibung, bewusst erregten Irrtümern auf Verbraucherseite ("kostenloser Zugangscode") usw..

The same procedure, aber diesmal nicht für 6 Jahre.

Die Mobilfunker leben mit echtem Wettbewerb. Die können nicht auf Dauer ihre Kunden verärgern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dotshead (31 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein bisschen verständlicher. Beim "Handydialer" aka Handypayment, wird der User zu einer interaktiven Tat aufgefordert. Die könnte folgendermaßen aussehen. Bitte gib deine Handynummer ein um dieses Angebot zu nutzen. Die Preisangabe für die Angebote bzw. der Abozeitraum sind suboptimal deklariert.

Aus diesen Umständen wäre zu hoffen, dass die Abrechner schneller reagieren als beim Dialer.


----------



## sascha (31 Juli 2005)

Man könnte es auch so erklären: Jeder normale Geschäftsmann entwickelt zuerst ein Produkt und sucht dann für den Vertrieb ein geeignetes Zahlungsmittel. Bei Dialern und Handy-Payment ist der Weg genau anders herum: Die "Geschäftsleute" haben ein Zahlungsmittel und überlegen dann, welche "Produkte" man darüber vertickern könnte...


----------



## dotshead (31 Juli 2005)

@sascha 

Stimmt so. Seriöse Anbieter bieten in der Regel grundsätzlich andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten an. Handypayment als Zahlungsmöglichkeit wird genauso verbrannt wie der Dialer und richtet sich wie der Dropcharge-Dialer an Jugendliche. Ich verstehe nicht, wie Angebote wie z.B. Jam** oder auch Angebote von anderen Anbietern so existieren können.


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 Juli 2005)

Unverständlich, dieses Drama mit den Bezahlmethoden. Dabei gibt es doch genug Firmen, die sich um e-payment Gedanken machen. T-Pay zum Beispiel, oder diese aufstrebende Firma aus dem bayrischen Grasbrunn

http://www.payment-forum.de/


> Themen (...) Wie schaffen Sie beim Verbraucher Vertrauen zu den elektronischen Zahlverfahren


----------



## Wembley (31 Juli 2005)

Wobei Jam** eh schon sein Fett abgekriegt hat, aber die neuen Anbieter treiben es an die Spitze. Während Jam** die meisten "Pakete" um 5 Euro pro Monat anbietet  und die teuersten 10 Euro pro Monat kosten, wollen viele der neu hinzugekommenen "Contentbereitsteller" gleich 10 Euro (aufgerundet   ) alle drei Tage oder gar jeden Tag haben. So sieht dauerhafte und Vertrauen schaffende Kundenbindung wohl nicht aus. Die können es einfach nicht lassen, auf "einmal-und-nie-wieder-Kundschaften" zu setzen. Diesmal ist es allerdings nicht so, dass sich fast ausschließlich Erotikangebote (wie am Anfang beim Dialer) dahinter verbergen und man mit einer in der Bevölkerung aber auch bei Behörden weit verbreiteten "Das-geschieht-diesen-Schweinderln-schon-recht"-Einstellung über die Runden kommt.

BTW: In einem anderen Land gibt es IP-Payment und der hier wohlbekannte Anbieter macht sein Hauptgeschäft wohl mit Erotik. Und die Dänen sind gaaaaaaanz dick da.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (1 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Geschäftsleute" haben ein Zahlungsmittel und überlegen dann, welche "Produkte" man darüber vertickern könnte...



Wahrscheinlich ist es sogar so: Die "Geschäftsleute" haben ein Zahlungsmittel und versuchen Mittel und Wege zu finden, um den mehr oder weniger unbewussten Kunden dazu zu bringen, das Zahlungsmittel zu nutzen. Die dahinter stehenden Produkte sind absolut zweitrangig... meistens sind es ja sowieso nur überflüssige Infos zu Produkten, die es im WWW umsonst gibt.

Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (1 August 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Geschäftsleute" haben ein Zahlungsmittel und versuchen Mittel
> und Wege zu finden, um den mehr oder weniger unbewussten Kunden dazu zu bringen, das Zahlungsmittel zu nutzen.


Der Ansatz ist m.E noch viel einfacher. Zahlungsmittel gibt es jede Menge.
 Man nimmt das, was mit minimalstem Einsatz am einfachsten zu erreichenden 
höchsten Profit verspricht.  (Der "Content" der Seiten ist völlige Nebensache) 

Schließlich gab es Handypay schon zu Zeiten der Dialer, man setzte es  aber auf den Tag genau
 erst ein, als  die  umsatzunfreundliche "Traueranzeige " selbst den unaufmerksamsten
 und unerfahrensten Verbraucher vom tunneleffektgesteuerten  dreifach OK Klick abhält.

cp


----------



## dvill (1 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Man könnte es auch so erklären: Jeder normale Geschäftsmann entwickelt zuerst ein Produkt und sucht dann für den Vertrieb ein geeignetes Zahlungsmittel. Bei Dialern und Handy-Payment ist der Weg genau anders herum: Die "Geschäftsleute" haben ein Zahlungsmittel und überlegen dann, welche "Produkte" man darüber vertickern könnte...


Hierbei muss die Werbung natürlich mit dem zu verkaufenden Produkt in keiner Beziehung stehen.

Wer heute Währungen im Netz umrechnen will, kann leicht bei einem Handydialer landen, der Mal- oder Bastelvorlagen anbietet. Diese sind natürlich erstklassig, für schlappe 300 Euro monatlich, sofern der Kunde den Weg zur Kündigung nicht finden sollte.

Da die farbtechnisch und gestalterisch unauffällige Fußzeile ohnehin leicht mit der Preisinformation übersehen wird, kommt es auf die Produktbezeichnung auch nicht besonders an.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (2 August 2005)

Die vorstehende Beobachtung muss ich technisch präzisieren.

Es gibt Handydialer, die das Angebot per Parameter in der URL übergeben und für eine gewisse Zeit (PHPSESSION-Lebenszeit oder ähnliches) gespeichert halten.

Wenn der gleiche Client durch eine andere Werbung zu einem anderen Angebot geleitet werden soll, bleibt tatsächlich immer dieses erste Angebot vorgeblendet.

Das führt dann zu abenteuerlichen Kombinationen, dass Angebote zu Malvorlagen scheinbar zu E.....sex verbinden wollen.

Ein solches "Feature" hat wohl mehr mit schlampiger Programmierung zu tun als mit beabsichtigten Effekten, wenn es auch im Einzelfall krasse Ergebnisse produziert.

Schnelltest: Dialerfenster aufrufen, URL bei der pid editieren und erneut aufrufen. Wenn das Angebot gleich bleibt: Treffer.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Das führt dann zu abenteuerlichen Kombinationen, dass Angebote zu Malvorlagen scheinbar zu E.....sex verbinden wollen.


Zumindest, wenn der Kunde vorher auf einer E.....-Seite war (bzw. dorthin geleitet wurde) und dort etwas angeklickt hat   
Es liegt tatsächlich an den Session-Cookies, die in dem Moment gesetzt werden, in dem man das Bezahlfenster öffnet. Löscht man den Cookie von Seite A wieder, taucht bei Seite B ein neues Bezahlfenster auf - sonst bleibt es das alte.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2005)

anonymer Stänkerer schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest, wenn der Kunde vorher auf einer ....-Seite war (bzw. dorthin geleitet wurde) und dort etwas angeklickt hat


Quatsch, die "Werbung" tauchte auf der Seniorenseite auf, (zu der Zeit ohne jeden Inhalt, nur Handy-Abofalle) 
erst durch den GastII bin ich drauf aufmerksam geworden.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=111840#111840

Die dümmlichen Anspielungen ist man gewohnt

cp


----------



## dvill (2 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindest, wenn der Kunde vorher auf einer E.....-Seite war (bzw. dorthin geleitet wurde) und dort etwas angeklickt hat
> Es liegt tatsächlich an den Session-Cookies, die in dem Moment gesetzt werden.


Ich sehe das mal als Bestätigung der zufälligen Angebots-Tombola, die heute für 300 Euro monatlich auf Handybesitzer losgelassen wird.

Das ist keine Kleinigkeit. Da passen in der Regel die minimalen Angebotsbeschreibungen nicht zum Angebot, welches der Verbraucher teilweise sogar unbewusst aktiviert.

Angesichts der weitläufigen Vermüllung der Suchmaschinen mit allen gängigen Suchworten mit dem Ziel, die Suchenden auf beliebig andersartige Angebote zu leiten, ist davon auszugehen, dass täglich Kinder unvorbereitet mit diesen Angeboten konfrontiert werden, die diese eindeutig nicht finden wollten.

Wenn diese Kinder weiter nach Mal- oder Bastelvorlagen suchen, landen sie bei 300-Euro-Pornoangeboten monatlich, was sie sicherlich erkennen können.

Das stinkt zum Himmel.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (2 August 2005)

Die Angebotstombola hätte auch noch andere Konsequenzen.

Ein Geschäftsmann wird einem Kunden nicht einfach auf seine Bestellung hin einen völlig anderen Ersatzartikel liefern dürfen, weil das Bestellsystem als fehlerhafte Frickelware die richtige Zuordnung nicht geschafft hat.

Wer also Malvorlagen sucht und vorher auf einer Gedichteseite war, wird nun ein Gedichteabo nicht akzeptieren müssen, wenn er eindeutig die Beschreibung von Malvorlagen gesehen hat und genau ein Malvorlagenabo abschließen wollte.

Das wären ja nun Fehler, die eindeutig vom Anbieter zu vertreten sind.

Insofern bestünden Unsicherheiten bei den zurückliegenden Abschlüssen, ob der Kunde überhaupt das erhalten hat, was er bestellt hat.

Das kann noch heiter werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (2 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es liegt tatsächlich an den Session-Cookies, die in dem Moment gesetzt werden, in dem man das Bezahlfenster öffnet. Löscht man den Cookie von Seite A wieder, taucht bei Seite B ein neues Bezahlfenster auf - sonst bleibt es das alte.


Das hört sich fast so an, als wenn die Angebotsauswahl an einer Cookie-Steuerung hängt, die der Kunde von Hand vornehmen muss, ohne dass man ihm die nötigen Erklärungen gibt, wie er vorzugehen hat.

Irgendwie macht das keinen Sinn.

Wenn ein Kunde ein Angebot A findet, aber nicht kaufen will, dann weiter im Netz unterwegs ist und ein Angebot B findet, welches ihm gefällt und welches er erwerben will, dann kann doch nicht sein, dass ein Softwaredefekt ihm mit der Werbung für ein Produkt B letztlich doch immer Produkt A verkauft.

Ich verstehe das nicht. Blickt jemand durch?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## News (2 August 2005)

Naja, wie du ja schon selber vermutet hattest: Absicht wird das wohl nicht sein (bringt dem Anbieter schließlich keinen Vorteil), sondern mangelndes Programmiergeschick.
Vielleicht rechnen die auch gar nicht damit, dass jemand nach dem Anschauen einer Paysite noch Lust auf weitere haben könnte...
In Ordnung ist das natürlich nicht und es müsste geändert werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (2 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht rechnen die auch gar nicht damit, dass jemand nach dem Anschauen einer Paysite noch Lust auf weitere haben könnte...


Dann sind wir ja wieder voll beim "Dialerflair" .....

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2005)

müsste geändert werden...
und ein kleiner Obulus für das Consulting sollte auch drin sein.
@news, @dvill: wie hoch ist denn der Stundensatz?


----------



## News (2 August 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> wie hoch ist denn der Stundensatz?


 Hm, mal sehen. Vielleicht, sagen wir, 98 Euro pro Stunde  - oder lieber 980?
(kleingedruckt: Buchungsintervall: 1 Stunde, und natürlich verrate ich hier nicht die nötige Adresse zur Kündigung    8)  )


----------



## dvill (2 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> In Ordnung ist das natürlich nicht und es müsste geändert werden.


Ich denke mal, dass das auch eilbedürftig ist.

Wenn nicht sichergestellt ist, dass ein zahlender Kunde das bekommt, für das er zahlt, gibt es sicherlich ein erhebliches Problem mit dem Angebot. Da wird man nicht einfach weiterwurschteln können. Zumindest kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Mobilfunker Zahlungen einfordern wollen für nicht oder falsch gelieferte Leistungen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2005)

> Ich denke mal, dass das auch eilbedürftig ist.


Ruf doch einfach mal bei denen an - oder schreib denen eine E-Mail.
Wenn du dich schon so einsetzt - dann doch bitte komplett.


----------



## dvill (3 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf doch einfach mal bei denen an - oder schreib denen eine E-Mail.
> Wenn du dich schon so einsetzt - dann doch bitte komplett.


Kompletter als in diesem Forum geht es nicht. Veröffentlichungen hier im Forum schaffen das, was per Mail nicht zu schaffen ist.

Beispiel:

Die Mailanfrage geht ins Leere, aber das Posting hilft sofort. Besser geht's nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (3 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ruf doch einfach mal bei denen an - oder schreib denen eine E-Mail.
> Wenn du dich schon so einsetzt - dann doch bitte komplett.



Die Möglichkeiten sind aber manchmal begrenzt. Z.B. in diesem Handypayfenster scheint ein Sumpfgebiet zu existieren, weil die Ziffer 9 immer so weit einsinkt, dass man nur mehr den Kopf sieht. Die von der Handypayfirma wollen aber, obwohl ihnen dieses Problem bekannt ist,  dieses Sumpfgebiet einfach nicht trockenlegen und scheinen wenig Mitleid mit den Neunern zu haben. Eine schlimme Geschichte.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sascha (3 August 2005)

> und scheinen wenig Mitleid mit den Neunern zu haben



Mal sehen, ob wir sie nicht ein klein bisschen anheben können, damit sie nicht versehentlich missverstanden werden. Das wollen wir schließlich alle nicht, gell...


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > und scheinen wenig Mitleid mit den Neunern zu haben
> 
> 
> 
> Mal sehen, ob wir sie nicht ein klein bisschen anheben können, damit sie nicht versehentlich missverstanden werden. Das wollen wir schließlich alle nicht, gell...



Vodafon hat reagiert und den Dienst abgeschaltet.

JLo


----------



## A John (3 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vodafon hat reagiert und den Dienst abgeschaltet.


Jo. Das Vodafon- Logo ist neuerdings verschwunden.
Die "9er" sind aber noch immer als "0" getarnt.
Mal abwarten, welche Logos als nächste verschwinden.  8) 

Gruß A. John


----------



## tuxedo (3 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vodafon hat reagiert und den Dienst abgeschaltet.
> 
> JLo



Zu Vodafone gehören bekanntlich die Vorwahlen 0152, 0162, 0172, 0173 und 0174. Diese Vorwahlen sind nach wie vor bei dem Dienst auswählbar zum Zuschicken des Zugangscodes. Wahrscheinlich hat Vodafone die Verwendung des Logos untersagt, ist aber weiterhin am Dienst beteiligt.

Weiß jemand Genaueres?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Falk (3 August 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß jemand Genaueres?


Ja, die Vorwahl hat nicht mehr viel mit dem Netzbetreiber zu tun.

Das "Altenheim" ist auf den Eisberg aufgelaufen


----------



## tuxedo (3 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Vorwahl hat nicht mehr viel mit dem Netzbetreiber zu tun.



Okay! Wusste ich nicht.  :roll: 

Wenn da jetzt jemand eine Vodafone-Handynummer eingibt, was passiert dann? (Ich bin kein Kunde bei Vodafone und kann es nicht ausprobieren). Dann müsste ja eine Meldung gezeigt werden, dass der Dienst für diesen Mobilfunk-Anbieter nicht verfügbar ist. Oder? Hats schon mal jemand probiert?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Falk (3 August 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Falk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Fenster mit der Aufforderung, den Code einzugeben erscheint, es kommt aber keine Kurzmitteilung.

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

Hi,



			
				Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fenster mit der Aufforderung, den Code einzugeben erscheint, es kommt aber keine Kurzmitteilung.



Yep, kann ich bestätigen .....

Hat von euch schon mal jemand einen anderen Tarif, als den obigen 9,98/Tag von GN auf irgendeiner Seite gesehen? Wenn ja, wäre es vielleicht interessant zu wissen, ob Vodafone GN komplett gesperrt hat oder nur den obigen Tarif?!


----------



## tuxedo (3 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Das Fenster mit der Aufforderung, den Code einzugeben erscheint, es kommt aber keine Kurzmitteilung.



Na klasse!   

Ich habe gerade mal bei Midray geschaut. Dor ist Vodafoen nachwievor enthalten. Dafür habe ich aber eine seltsame Formulierung in den AGBs entdeckt:
"Der Preis von 4,99 € wird im Intervall von 3 Tagen abgerechnet."
Hüstel. Müsste es nicht so heißen? "Der Preis von 4,99 € wird alle 3 Tage fällig". In der oberen Version klingt das ja nach einem Mini-Leasingverhältnis, das beendet wird, sobald ind der Summe endlich  4,99 € abgebucht sind. 

Okay. Das wird jetzt aber zu offtopic.....

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht mit keinem Tarif mehr. Ich gehe sogar soweit, dass Wapme komplett von Vodafon gesperrt wurde. Man hat wohl den Bogen überspannt.

JLo


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

Blödsinn bei anderen Wapme nutzern funktioniert Vodafone einwandfrei!


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Blödsinn bei anderen Wapme nutzern funktioniert Vodafone einwandfrei!



Wo denn? Ich kenne keinen weiter. Auf der Webseite von Wapme wird Webbilling seit heute überhaupt nicht mehr gelistet. Alles einwandfrei, schon klar.

JLo


----------



## tuxedo (3 August 2005)

In der Partnerliste auf der Wapme-HP wird Vodafone noch gelistet.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

Hi,

http://www.golem.de/0508/39649.html ....

Gruesse aus dem Untergrund!


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2005)

http://www.golem.de/0508/39649.html



> Vodafone hat für den Betreiber von Vorna*.de das Bezahlen per Handy vorerst ausgesetzt, so dass das Vodafone M-Payment über diese Seiten nicht greift, wie Vodafone auf Nachfrage gegenüber Golem.de erklärte. Als Grund nannte der Mobilfunknetzbetreiber, dass die auf den Seiten von Vorna*** gemachten Angaben die von Vodafone geforderte Klarheit und Transparenz bei den Preisen vermissen ließ. Bis der Betreiber von ...  die Anforderungen von Vodafone in Bezug auf Preistransparenz umsetzt, können Vodafone-Kunden kein Abo dieser Seite buchen.


Warum immer diese Gnadenfristen? Aber diesmal geht es erfreulich schnell. Sollja bei TL und CK z.B. oder bei in-t und I*Cl* länger gedauert haben


----------



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

Hi,



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Warum immer diese Gnadenfristen? Aber diesmal geht es erfreulich schnell.
> (...)



Eben, macht nicht immer alles schlecht, Golem hat sehr schnell reagiert, andere Online-Redaktionen scheinen mit dem Tempo leider nicht mithalten zu können...

ABER: Hauptsache ist doch, dass wir das Thema immer wieder an die Öffentlichkeit tragen, bei wem und wie schnell spielt da m.E. nur die zweite Geige.

Gruesse aus dem Untergrund!


----------



## Anonymous (5 August 2005)

Bin seit 31.08. auch dem tollen Handypayment zum Opfer gefallen. Bisher hatte ich ja nicht mal was davon gehört / gelesen.
Das ganze bei O2 wg. einer angeblichen Steuerseite über [...].de.
Natürlich nicht genau die Produktzeile gelesen: 9,98€x5 = Toll!
Die "nette" Frau an der Hotline von O2 kannte sogar das Problem von einem ähnlichen Fall am selben Tag! Wie lange wollen die anderen Provider warten, bis sie es Vodavone in diesem Punkt gleich machen?

Übrigens das aktuelle Angebot bei Shortpay.de am 4.8.2005:
Produkt: Sendman | Abonnement: täglich | Preis: 1.99 EUR |

Echt billig!

Das ist so eine fiese Sache, [...]

Peter M.

_[Spekulation gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2005)

*Wapme Service*

Hallo,
habe mich in einem Hilfeforum angemeldet. Habe daraufhin eine SMS mit meinem Code erhalten. Sollte nur 0,01 € kosten. Seitdem habe ich 4 SMS mit einem ständig steigenden Kontostand von der Nr. 80777 erhalten. Zum Glück habe ich die Seite wiedergefunden und konnte mir über eine Rufnummer ein anderes Paßwort zum kündigen schicken lassen. Der Kontostand betrug zum schluß so um die 50€. 
Das Hilfeforum habe ich aber nicht einmal in Anspruch genommen, weil das gesuchte Spiel da gar nicht vorkommt.
Muß ich den betrag bezahlen? Der richtige Preis war nicht zuerkennen und das Forum wurde nicht genützt. Eine möglichkeit zur Kündigung war auch nicht klar erkennbar.
Sollte ich die Zahlung verweigern?
Gruß
TCT


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2005)

*Re: Wapme Service*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> habe mich in einem Hilfeforum angemeldet. Habe daraufhin eine SMS mit meinem Code erhalten. Sollte nur 0,01 € kosten. Seitdem habe ich 4 SMS mit einem ständig steigenden Kontostand von der Nr. 80777 erhalten. Zum Glück habe ich die Seite wiedergefunden und konnte mir über eine Rufnummer ein anderes Paßwort zum kündigen schicken lassen. Der Kontostand betrug zum schluß so um die 50€.
> Das Hilfeforum habe ich aber nicht einmal in Anspruch genommen, weil das gesuchte Spiel da gar nicht vorkommt.
> Muß ich den betrag bezahlen? Der richtige Preis war nicht zuerkennen und das Forum wurde nicht genützt. Eine möglichkeit zur Kündigung war auch nicht klar erkennbar.
> ...



Nich übertreiben Herr A.R.


----------



## Counselor (7 August 2005)

*Re: Wapme Service*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nich übertreiben Herr A.R.


Vielleicht kann der Herr AR mir mal erklären, warum seriöse Internethändler weiterhin auf Vorkasse und Lastschrift setzen, statt auf Handypay?


----------



## dotshead (7 August 2005)

Von der Idee war und ist Handypayment ja recht gut. Skrupellose Geschäftemacher verbrennen mal wieder ein Zahlungssystem. Hoffentlich wird dieses Zahlungssystem schneller reguliert, wahrscheinlich allerdings eher von Abrechnerseite, als der Dialer. Wer Content  hat, bietet i.d.R. mehrere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten an und nicht nur Handypayment oder Dialer. z.B. PbC, CC oder Lastschrift.


----------



## Falk (8 August 2005)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Von der Idee war und ist Handypayment ja recht gut.


Ich denke, das ist nicht der Fall: "Handypayment" hat das gleiche Problem wie Dialer: Aus Sicht eines normal kalkulierenden Kaufmannes sind 40-60% Kosten für den Zahlungsverkehr abschreckend. Das sind nämlich die Auszahlungsquoten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Dazu kommen noch ziemlich hohe Grundgebühren.
Was kann denn damit bezahlt werden? Selbst eBay-Käufer gehen fast immer den Weg der Überweisung, Lastschrift oder Nachnahme. Und genau da wäre ein Micropayment-System sinnvoll. (Ich selbst zahle eher per Vorkasse, als daß ich die Nachnahmekosten übernehmen wollte)

Ein kostenpflichtiger Dienst im WEB ist noch problematischer: Da fast alle Angebote kostenlos sind, kann man für ein besonders attraktives i.d.R. keine hohen Preise verlangen. (Schweinskram mal ausgenommen, da gelten die Regeln der Vernunft nicht  )

Und dann hat man das Risiko mit den Grundgebühren oder, wenn man einen unter-unter-untervermiteten Dienst nutzt, die extrem hohen Kosten für den Zahlungsverkehr.

Und aus diesem Grunde ist das fast zwangsläufig:


> Skrupellose Geschäftemacher verbrennen mal wieder ein Zahlungssystem.





> Hoffentlich wird dieses Zahlungssystem schneller reguliert, wahrscheinlich allerdings eher von Abrechnerseite, als der Dialer. Wer Content  hat, bietet i.d.R. mehrere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten an und nicht nur Handypayment oder Dialer. z.B. PbC, CC oder Lastschrift.



Ich vermute (immer noch), daß die Netzbetreiber ein Interesse daran haben, Mehrwert-SMS unreguliert zu halten. Das hat deren bisheriges Verhalten gezeigt. Es gibt (gab?) extrem restriktive Regeln und ein Fehlverhalten seitens der Content-Anbieter wird (wurde?) massiv mit Abschaltungen geahndet.

[...]

Die Alternative ist, daß die Netzbetreiber sich damit abfinden, daß Mehrwert-SMS wegen ständigen Mißbrauchs in Verruf gerät und alles laufen lassen.

*Meine* Glaskugel sagt: Die Netzbetreiber werden sich bis Ende des Monats so sehr über Stornos und Beschwerden wundern, daß [...] einen Schuß vor den Bug bekommt und die Form der Bezahlung, bei der die Handlung des Anwenders nur darin besteht, eine Nummer und einen Code in ein Formular einzutragen, nicht mehr erlaubt sein wird.

[...]

Falk
-- 
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

_[Spekulationen gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (8 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, das ist nicht der Fall: "Handypayment" hat das gleiche Problem wie Dialer: Aus Sicht eines normal kalkulierenden Kaufmannes sind 40-60% Kosten für den Zahlungsverkehr abschreckend. Das sind nämlich die Auszahlungsquoten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



Man darf hier eines nicht außer Acht lassen: Im Idealfall hat ein Geschäftsmann gerade einen Partner, mit dem er ein Bezahlsystem implementiert. Hier sind es mindestens drei, die jeweils eine eigene Mitverdiener-Ebene bilden. Zwei davon bieten das "System" (sowohl MP als auch GN haben ja zusätzliche Partner) an und schließlich gibt es noch die Handyfirmen, die auch etwas vom Kuchen haben wollen. Sicherlich nicht wenig, denn sie sind ja für das Inkasso zuständig. 
Zusätzlich wird manchmal noch "Stornosicherheit" als zusätzliches Zuckerl von Seiten der Payment-Firmen angeboten, was sich diese natürlich auch bezahlen lassen. Die Prozentverteilung kann beim Handypayment sicher auch anders aussehen, aber bei dieser "Kundschaft" herrschen aus den bekannten Gründen andere Bedingungen bzw. es ist mehr oder weniger auf sie (die Kundschaft) zugeschnitten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2005)

Hallo!!! 
Ich bin diesem Wapme Services auch reingefallen. Bei mir war der letzte Kontostand heute Morgen 84,83Euro.. Jetzt ist das ABo gelöscht.. Aber wie bekomme ich meine bis jetzt entstandenen KOsten wieder zurück, bekomme ich den Betrag, der immer in den misteriösen SMS stand bei meiner Abrechnung mit in Rechnung gesetzt?? Mir wurden täglich 8,60Euro in Rechnung gesetzt. Kann ich rechtlich gegen diese Machenschaften vorgehen? An wen kann ich mich wenden? 
Könnt ihr mir helfen.. 
T.


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2005)

Tanja schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin diesem Wapme Services auch reingefallen.


Was ist da genau passiert - einfach nur reinfallen is nich, da braucht es schon mehr, z. B. einen Computer, erzähl doch mal!


			
				Tanja schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie bekomme ich meine bis jetzt entstandenen KOsten wieder zurück...


...noch wurden die doch gar nicht erhoben, oder?


			
				Tanja schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurden täglich 8,60Euro in Rechnung gesetzt. Kann ich rechtlich gegen diese Machenschaften vorgehen?


Na klar, dazu solltest Du Dich aber mal bei einem rechtsversierten genauer erkundigen.


			
				Tanja schrieb:
			
		

> An wen kann ich mich wenden?


Wenn die Rechnung da ist, entweder eine Verbraucherzentrale oder einen Anwalt aufsuchen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2005)

Tanja schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich rechtlich gegen diese Machenschaften vorgehen? An wen kann ich mich wenden?


hi, bei mir kam auch plötzlich ... wie aus dem nichts ... die am anfang dieses themas erwähnte sms mit dem "abo verlängert" text, *aber <u>ohne</u> das ich da was gemacht oder bestellt hätte.*

ich hab bei meinem mobilfunkprovider alles verrückt gemacht deswegen (aber noch keine rückantwort erhalten) und zeitgleich an die im impressum von mob**e.sh*r*pa*.de genannte email-adresse und faxnummer geschrieben, daß 1.) das, was da abgeht, höchstwahrscheinlich illegal ist, 2.) sie dies sofort abstellen sollen und 3.) sollte mir ein finanzieller schaden entstehen (rechnung ist noch nicht da), ich rechtliche schritte einleiten werde.

_!!! keine stunde später kam ne sms mit "abo beendet" !!!_ weitere reaktionen bisher nicht.

ich werde versuchen, da ich meinen mobilfunkprovider recht gern mag, mit diesem zu verhandeln, daß diese fraglichen abo-gebühren erst gar nicht auf meiner rechnung landen und statt dessen zurück an den "verursacher" gehen, damit der sich selber kümmern kann. vermutlich wird dies aber nix und so bleibt mir erstmal nichts weiter übrig, diese rechnung, wenn abgebucht wird, von der bank zurückbuchen zu lassen und anschließend (natürlich mit erklärenden worten an den mobilfunkprovider) den um diese positionen 'bereinigten' betrag selbst zu überweisen. nach geltendem recht darf der dann nicht den anschluß stillegen, den zirkus hab ich auch schon mit rosa T durch, daher weiß ich das. dann folgt der gang zur kripo ...

der rest wird sich dann schon ergeben


----------



## Wembley (9 August 2005)

Tanja schrieb:
			
		

> Mir wurden täglich *8,60Euro *in Rechnung gesetzt. T.



????
Das wären ja die berühmt-berüchtigten *9,98 Euro* ohne MWST.......
Und so stand es in der SMS???

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## IM (9 August 2005)

> !!! keine stunde später kam ne sms mit "abo beendet" !!!



soso ...

Könnte der Text auch so gelautet haben: ?

"Ihr Abo wurde erfolgreich gelöscht. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter mobile.*hortpay.*e" ?


----------



## sascha (9 August 2005)

@derUlli @Tanja

Aussagen wie 


> hi, bei mir kam auch plötzlich ... wie aus dem nichts


und 


> Ich bin diesem Wapme Services auch reingefallen.


bedürfen tatsächlich etwas näherer Erläuterungen. Seid doch so gut und meldet Euch bitte mal an hier im Forum und schildert Details, was genau passiert sein soll. Anderenfalls klingt das nämlich doch etwas Merkwürdig. Dankeschön.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> soso ...
> 
> Könnte der Text auch so gelautet haben: ?
> 
> "Ihr Abo wurde erfolgreich gelöscht. Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie unter mobile.*hortpay.*e" ?


Da blicke ich gerade nicht durch. Unter welchen Bedingungen werden denn solche Texte verschickt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> IM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beim Beenden des Abos. WapMe möchte wohl deutlicher machen, wo die Beschwerden hingehen sollen.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

> WapMe möchte wohl deutlicher machen, wo die Beschwerden hingehen sollen.


Mmmh.

Früher war die Lage einfacher. Zitat: "Wenn Ihr den Preis vorher gesehen und bestätigt habt: zahlen."

Soooo einfach ist das scheinbar nicht mehr. Ich frage mich, was den Glücklichen dazu qualifiziert, dass das Abo gelöscht wird.

Ich finde in dem Posting nur eine entschlossene Haltung, sich zu wehren und seine Verärgerung dort deutlich zu machen, wo die entscheidenden Weichenstellungen vorgenommen wurden: Beim Mobilfunker.

Wenn die nun fragwürdige Angebote mitabrechnen wollen, sollen sie auch wissen, was ihre Kunden davon halten. Sehr konsequent.

Ist es nur die Beschwerde beim Mobilfunker oder gibt es andere Gründe, das Abo zu löschen? Oder sind sich die Mitverdiener am Handyabo ihrer Sache nicht sicher? Oder lag es nur am Einzelfall?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Kann die Polizei da helfen?


Nein, das ist zivile eine Sache zwischen Dir, Deinem Mobilfunkanbieter und letztlich demjenigen, der Dir für irgendwas die Berechnung eingesetzt hat.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Tanja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, die 8,60Euro netto standen in der Rechnung vom Juli.
Jetzt ist das Abo hoffentlich gelöscht. habe heute keine SMS mehr bekommen.
Bekomme ich das Geld wieder??
T.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Tanja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bekam seit tagen jeden Morgen um 8.14h die SMS mit dem Text: Ihr kontostand für mobile Services beträgt ...Euro(immer steigend) Bei Fragen bitte Numer anrufen, stand dann unten 0211...! 
Gestern habe ich dann bei meinem Provider angerufen, die haben mir eine 01805-Nr gegeben. Aber da war ich anscheinend auch falsch, aber die Dame am telefon war sehr nett und sagte, sie würde bei der 0211-Nr anrufen und jemand würde sich dann mit mir inVerbindung setzten. Tat er auch und rief mich dann. Kurz vorher bekam ich die SMS mit Text: ABo gelöscht... 
Ich kann mich auch nicht dran erinnern, mich irgendwo angemeldet zu haben. 
Wie soll ich jetzt weiter vorgehen. 3mal 8,60netto stehen schon auf der Rechnung vom juli drauf. Soll ich diese dann ganz zurückgeben? Und manuell ohne den Betrag ohne diese Beträge überweisen?? Kann die Polizei da helfen?
Danke


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (10 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomme ich das Geld wieder??
> T.


Automatisch wahrscheinlich nicht, da musste Dich schon drum kümmern.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das kann man so nicht wissen.

Um die Rückforderung des Geldes wird die Polizei sich nicht kümmern. Das ist sicher richtig.

Das Posting erklärt aber nicht, wie die Abbuchungen veranlasst sind. Wenn das für die Betroffenen überraschend und unveranlasst erfolgt, könnten auch Manipulationen an Zahlungssystemen vorliegen und damit Sachverhalte, die für die Polizei relevant sind.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (10 August 2005)

> Ich kann mich auch nicht dran erinnern, mich irgendwo angemeldet zu haben.



Gedächtnislücke? Frag doch einfach mal bei demjenigen nach, der Dir das Geld abbucht. Der wird Dir ja wohl sagen können, wann Du Dich wo und wie für was angemeldet hast. Die entsprechenden Nachweise kann er sicher auch vorlegen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @derUlli @Tanja
> 
> Aussagen wie
> 
> ...


 ... und die ganzen anderen (ich wills hier nicht alles noch mal aufspulen ...

@all

da muß man nichts näher erklären.
bei mir ganz einfach: handy macht piep, guckste drauf, sms "Ihr Abo wurde verlängert ..."
sicher ist: *ich* habe nirgendwo meine handynummer eingegeben, noch eine bestätigungs-sms bekommen oder auf irgend einem anderen weg etwas gemacht oder bestellt. *das fing einfach irgendwann mal an.*
und *ja*, das ist n fall für die kripo !
wenn mir da jemand auf diese *<u>kriminelle</u> (!)* art und weise geld aus der tasche ziehen will, werde ich mir dies mit sicherheit nicht gefallen lassen und mich auch nicht privat auf die suche nach irgendwelchen verantwortlichen machen. da dies problem scheinbar sehr viele hier betrifft und dies wohl auch so schnell nicht aufhören wird, wenn jeder einzelne da auf eigene faust was versucht, ist das in meinen augen ganz klar ne sache für die kripo.

 8) hätte der/die/das/wer-auch-immer mir das abo da "verkaufen" wollte auch nur im geringsten selber daran geglaubt, das wäre alles rechtens so, hätte der nach meiner ankündigung, dies auf rechtlichem wege zu klären, nicht so schnell die backen zusammengekniffen und das ding beendet.  8)


----------



## Falk (10 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> bei mir ganz einfach: handy macht piep, guckste drauf, sms "Ihr Abo wurde verlängert ..."
> sicher ist: *ich* habe nirgendwo meine handynummer eingegeben,


Es könnte sich jemand vertippt haben.


> noch eine bestätigungs-sms bekommen


Das hätte aber passieren müssen. Es sei denn, Du warst mal > 48h nicht erreichbar. Diese Zeit kann auch kürzer sein, je nachdem welche Gültigkeitsdauer der Versender vorgibt.


> *das fing einfach irgendwann mal an.*


Das kann ich mir nur so erklären:
1. Irgendjemand hat Deine Nummer eingegeben, aber keinen Zugangscode bekommen.
Dann hat derjenige seine richtige Nummer eingegeben und den "Zugangscode" eingetippt.
Mit viel "Vor" und "Zurück"-klicken könnte dann vielleicht Deine Nummer mit seinem "Zugangscode" verknüpft worden sein. 
Du konntest die SMS mit dem "Zugangscode" aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht empfangen *und* irgendwo liegt ein Programmierfehler vor.

2. Jemand treibt *ganz* böse Sachen.

3. Dir ist etwas entfallen.

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

achso ... ähm, sorry wenn ich das nich auch gleich da oben mit reingeschrieben habe, aber dies nur noch so als nachtrag ...

ich gehe nicht zur polizei, um meine paar kröten wiederzubekommen (das mache ich über rechnung widersprechen + zurückbuchen / rechnung OHNE das beanstandete selber überweisen => dann geht das an die firma zurück und die müßten dann erstmal in der lage sein, mir - und wenn nötig, auch meinem anwalt dann - nen hieb- und stichfesten nachweis zu bringen, daß das alles ok wär)
ich gehe zur polizei, um das problem global zu bekämpfen und solchen "anbietern" das handwerk zu legen. da dies leider kein einzelfall ist (wie man z.B. auch hier im forum sieht), werden sich entsprechende stellen schon dafür interessieren.

und noch ne bitte: behandelt nicht jeden hier im forum so, als wär er erst 13 und hätte noch die rosa brille auf. es gibt auch ab und zu mal nen erwachsenen, der solche probleme hat (und genau weiß, was er gemacht, oder eben auch NICHT gemacht hat.)

so.
ich habe fertig.


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir ganz einfach: handy macht piep, guckste drauf, sms "Ihr Abo wurde verlängert ..."
> sicher ist: *ich* habe nirgendwo meine handynummer eingegeben, noch eine bestätigungs-sms bekommen oder auf irgend einem anderen weg etwas gemacht oder bestellt. das fing einfach irgendwann mal an.


Siehste, geht doch! Fragen wir doch einfach mal den hier anwesenden Verantwortlichen für das Zahlungssystem: kann jemand unberechtigter Weise die Handynummer eines unbeteiligten Dritten angeben, um den Vertrag auszulösen? Wenn nicht, warum?

Antwort


.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ich mir nur so erklären:
> 1. Irgendjemand hat Deine Nummer eingegeben, aber keinen Zugangscode bekommen.
> Dann hat derjenige seine richtige Nummer eingegeben und den "Zugangscode" eingetippt.
> Mit viel "Vor" und "Zurück"-klicken könnte dann vielleicht Deine Nummer mit seinem "Zugangscode" verknüpft worden sein.
> ...


*zustimmendes nicken*
1. und 2. kann ich nachvollziehen - ist alles möglich, mal sehen, wie sich's entwickelt. ich denke mal, der anbieter wird die IP-adresse protokolliert haben, das trägt dann sicher zur aufklärung bei 
zu 3.: derUlli ist 38. ... da weiß man, was man macht und so schnell entfällt einem da auch nischt ... *zwinken*


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich gehe nicht zur polizei, um meine paar kröten wiederzubekommen...
> 
> ...ich gehe zur polizei, um das problem global zu bekämpfen ...


Viel Erfolg dabei! Bedenke aber, dass es nur um Deinen Einzelfall geht und auch nur der tatsächlich eingetretene Schaden Beachtung finden wird. Beachte außerdem, dass nicht jeder Programmierfehler bzw. ein fehlerhaftes Geschäftsmodell absichtlich am Markt positioniert ist, um vorsätzlich andere zu schädigen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> derUlli schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nöö nöö, bevor hier irgendwas losgeht, werde ich erst nochmal mit meinem mobilfunkanbieter reden und sehen, was da geht. erst wenn absolut nichts zu richten ist, folgt dieser schritt. ich bin nicht auf zank aus und wenn ich irgendwie stressfreier leben kann, versuche ich doch lieber erst mal das.

aktuell haben wir jedoch im bekanntenkreis noch so einen fall - das macht dann schon ein wenig nachdenklich. die waren schon bei der polizei (sind n bißchen schneller mit solchen dingen) und dort war man gar nicht erstaunt ... zitat polizei: "noch einer mehr !"


----------



## Falk (10 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> Falk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klar, man fängt einen kriminellen "Zahlenrevwechsler"...

Zu 1: Im Moment kann ich keinen solchen Programmierfehler erkennen.. Bei 5 Großbuchstaben kann aber auch zufällig der "richtige" Code eingegeben worden sein.....



> zu 3.: derUlli ist 38. ... da weiß man, was man macht und so schnell entfällt einem da auch nischt ... *zwinken*


Naja, mit 38 kann man schon mal an...... ähmmm...... Alzberger leiden

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, mit 38 kann man schon mal an...... ähmmm...... Alzberger leiden


ja genau. und morgen *kann* auch der himmel von oben runterfallen, direkt aufn kopf rauf und dem ulli *kann* daraufhin derselbe evtl. auch weh tun. vielleicht *kann* es aber auch an anderen dingen liegen.


			
				Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, mit 38 ...


... öhm ... ja genau.
ulli *kann* jetzt natürlich auch einfach vom pc aufstehen, um sich keine weiteren ... hmmm ... (gehirn)schäden zufügen zu müssen.

macht's mal gut ihr


----------



## Rabea (10 August 2005)

*vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen....*

Ich war grad auf der Suche nach CD-Covern und bin auch auf so ner Handy pay seite gelandet.  Man musste schon seine Handynummer eingeben, um überhaupt was auf der Seite anklicken zu können. Hab dann leider meine Handynummer eingetragen, nen Zugangscode geschickt bekommen und bin dann auf die Seite -auf der man im übrigen ohne weiteres gar keine Cover bekommt (Programme downloaden, bezahlen,...). Bin dann wieder da raus, hat ja eh nix gebracht. Dann habe ich (kurz später) noch ne SMS bekommen. Da stand irgendwas drinn, von wegen mein Guthaben reicht nicht aus, um irgendwelche Dienste auszuführen. Bin dann noch mal auf die Seite und habe die Zeile mit den 9.89 /Tag entdeckt  und den Button "Abo beenden". Das habe ich dann auch direkt getan und per Handy ne Bestätigung bekommen. Diesen merkwürdigen Verein bin ich damit ja hoffentlich erst mal los, ich frage mich aber ob die jetzt eigentlich noch Kohle haben wollen. Sie konnten mir ja nichts abziehen und im Minus ist meine Karte jetzt auch nicht. Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, ob da noch was kommt? Vielen Dank, Rabea


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2005)

*Re: vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen....*



			
				Rabea schrieb:
			
		

> ... Dann habe ich (kurz später) noch ne SMS bekommen. Da stand irgendwas drinn, von wegen mein Guthaben reicht nicht aus, um irgendwelche Dienste auszuführen. Bin dann noch mal auf die Seite und habe die Zeile mit den 9.89 /Tag entdeckt  und den Button "Abo beenden".


Ohne Guthaben kein Dienst, wobei zu hoffen ist, dass der bei der Anmeldung fällige Betrag nicht beim Einloggen mit aufgefrischtem Guthaben abgezogen wird - einmalig 9,98 €, da ja nun gekündigt.

Hattest Du Deiner Meinung nach den Kostenhinweis beim ersten Eintritt auf die Seite übersehen? Das steht doch eigentlich gleich unter dem Eingabefeld für die Handynummer.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

ja, hab ich übersehen, ich ärger mich ja selber! Vor allem weil ich die Seite, auf der nix ging (www.....de) abgesucht hab. Ich dachte ja, ich meld mich da an und komm wieder auf die Seite zurück. Das einzige was funktionierte war das Impressum und ich muss ja schon ehrlich sagen, dass mich diese kleine Zeile "Rechtsfragen:...._irgend'ne e-mail-adresse_.... doch ein wenig stutzig gemacht hat. Aber von Gebühren, Kosten, etc. war ja nix zu finden. Hmh und in diesem kleinen Pop-up Fenster hab ich dann wohl nicht mehr so genau hingeguckt. Hab mich aber nachher auch gefragt, wie ich das übersehen konnte. Jetzt bin ich schlauer!
Ich find's aber auch echt dreist, dass die Handy-Betreiber da mitziehen. Ich bin auf die Seite über "Klug-suchen" gekommen, eigentlich ne nette Suchmaschine. Finde ich unmöglich. Werd da glaube ich auch mal hinschreiben, dass die sowas daraus nehmen. Auch wenn's angekündigt ist, 10 € für n CD-Cover?!? Das ist echt unglaublich. Kann man nur hoffen, das die meisten Leute etwas genauer hinschauen als ich, oder wenn nicht wenigstens schnell reagieren. Und schön, dass es euer Forum und nette Menschen gibt, die da vielleicht ein wenig mehr Ahnung von haben.


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

*Re: vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen....*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest Du Deiner Meinung nach den Kostenhinweis beim ersten Eintritt auf die Seite übersehen? Das steht doch eigentlich gleich unter dem Eingabefeld für die Handynummer.


Wenn es denn so wäre ...

Es gibt Seiten, die das Handydialerfenster per iframe einbetten und in der Größe so beschneiden, dass die Fußzeile gerade nicht sichtbar ist. Die Fußzeile ist natürlich oft durch ein buntes Laufband schön abgetrennt.

Ansonsten ist die Fußzeile beim Handydialer so kryptisch wie beim Modemdialer zu seiner schlechtesten Zeit. Gemäß FST müssen beim Handyabo monatliche Gesamtpreise angezeigt werden, wenn diese 50 Euro überschreiten. Wo findet man also korrekte Preisinformationen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2005)

*Re: vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen....*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Seiten, die das Handydialerfenster per iframe einbetten und in der Größe so beschneiden, dass die Fußzeile gerade nicht sichtbar ist.


Bitte mal ein Beispiel (URL) per PN, denn nach sowas suche ich gerade.


----------



## handybeschiss (10 August 2005)

Habe das selbe Problem mit Shortpay71 seit Anfang August. Jetzt habe ich im Spamordner noch folgende Mail gefunden:
Ihre Zugangsdaten für Top lauten:

Handynummer:     0???????????????
Passwort:        [....]

Unter ht*p://mobile.shortpay.de/login können Sie sich mit Ihren Zugangsdaten jederzeit erneut einloggen.


Top ist ein Angebot von Universal Boards GmbH&Co.KG.

Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit Top.

GlobalNetcom

habe auch schon bei Global Netcom auf der Seite das seltsame Abo storniert (leider mit dem 0,49Ct SMS) aber was geschieht weiter ????
Mein Provider (debitel) habe ich informiert, weiß aber angeblich nichts von solchen Machenschaften

_[Passwörter veröffentlichen wir hier nicht. (bh)]_


----------



## KatzenHai (10 August 2005)

Spam-*Mail*?

Woher haben die deine Adresse?


----------



## handybeschiss (10 August 2005)

Weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

*Mobile Shortpay*

Hallo,
ich habe meinem Handyprovider Talkline bereits informiert das ich keine Rechnung von Mobile Shortpay ohne genau Kostenaufstellung akzeptieren werde. 
Wenn das einige Kunden der Provider machen, werden die sich hoffentlich schnell von Mobile Shortpay trennen um den Ärger zu vermeiden.
Marco


----------



## KatzenHai (10 August 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das einige Kunden der Provider machen, werden die sich hoffentlich schnell von Mobile Shortpay trennen um den Ärger zu vermeiden.


Mal im Ernst: Warum sollten sie?

hat die T-Com das jemals getan, wenn es z.B. bei Dialern zu Streitigkeiten kam? Mitnichten: Die geben die Forderung an den Betreiber weiter und gut ist's für sie. Sollte das bei Handyabrechnungen anders sein? Und wenn ja: Warum?


----------



## DNA2 (10 August 2005)

Der unglaubliche Unwahrscheinlichkeitsdrive ist Realität geworden:

Dutzende Handybesitzer waren auf keine Internetseite, auf der man ihre Handynummer hätte eingeben sollen. Alle haben auch nicht eine SMS mit einem Zugangscode erhalten, den sie auf dieser Internetseite hätten eingeben wollen, müssen, sollen oder brutzen oder natürlich 42.

Und dennoch werden Aboverlängerungs-SMS geschickt und Gelder abgehalten.

Faszinierend. 

Vor allem dann, wenn für alle der gleiche Anbieter zuständig ist - die anderen sind wohl alle besonders koscher. Seriös. Fehlerfrei.

... und lachen sich in's Fäustchen, wenn der neue Wettbewerber hier so nett diskreditiert wird.

Sagt mal - merkt ihr nix?


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

> Sagt mal - merkt ihr nix?


Doch - Trollalarm 


> und lachen sich in's Fäustchen, wenn der neue Wettbewerber hier so nett diskreditiert wird.


Sollte jemand so kalkulieren, schießt er sich damit ins eigene Knie. Schließlich geht es nicht um einen einzelnen Anbieter, sondern letztlich um das komplette Zahlungssystem Handy-Payment, dass hier "so nett diskreditiert" wird. Ist jemand so dumm, sich bewusst den Ast abzusägen auf dem er sitzt, nur, weil ein "neuer Mitbewerber" mit aufgesprungen ist?


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Ich denke nicht. Aber der "neue Mitbewerber" scheint sich um Gesetze, Vorgaben der Mobilfunkanbieter, Verbraucherschutz usw einen feuchten Dreck zu kümmern. Damit hat er sich selber diskreditiert und wird in 1-2 Wochen (wenn alle ihre Handyrechnung in den Händen halten) Geschichte sein. Kein Mobilcarrier wird sich extra eine Shortpa*-Hotline einrichten wollen und dann noch verärgerte Kunden verlieren. Dieser Markt ist viel zu heiß umkämpft.

LG Holgi


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Na dann schauen wir mal wie es in 2 Wochen aussieht.


----------



## Stalker2002 (10 August 2005)

Hat eigentlich schon mal wer ausgetestet, ob die Eingabeformulare für den Bestätigungscode gegen Brute-Force Versuche "gehärtet" sind?

Nicht das man die Nummer eines Nichtsahnenden eingeben kann und dann nur die möglichen Kombinationen des Bestätigungscodes durchklingeln muss, um damit den Abo-Vorgang zu triggern...

MfG
L.


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (10 August 2005)

*Shortpay71*

ich hab zwar alles mal so überflogen aber ich würde jetzt gern mal wissen was das alles bedeutet was man machen kann und was auf einen zukommt. 

seit 6 aug bekommt meine freundin nämlich diese sms von diesen shortpay und der sms-kurzwahl 80777 heute kam wieder eine mit dem inhalt...... 

Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Service Shortpay71beträgt 99,8 Euro. infos unter http:\\mobile.shortpay.de oder 0211 60262455 

was hat das alles zu bedeuten ?? unter der nummer erreichen wir keinen nur so ein doofes musikband und unter der wapgroup nummer das selbe spiel.... 
wir haben auch schon debitel angerufen und denen alles geschildert...... 

hoffe mir kann jemand helfen und mir komkrete angaben machen was das alles soll und was auf einen zukommen könnte bzw. wie man handeln soll..... 

im vorraus allen danke 

mfg 
ElDiabolo


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Ich will hier ja nicht rumpöbeln, aber das ganze sieht nach einer ganz fetten illegalen Abzockwelle aus. Wie damals HAS. Mal sehen was die Zeit so ans Tageslicht bringt. Vor allem: Welche Gelder werden da gewaschen?!

Grüßli Konstantin.


----------



## DNA2 (10 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier ja nicht rumpöbeln, aber das ganze sieht nach einer ganz fetten illegalen Abzockwelle aus. Wie damals HAS. Mal sehen was die Zeit so ans Tageslicht bringt. Vor allem: Welche Gelder werden da gewaschen?!


Nun, wir werden sehen. Ihr könnt ja mal die BaFin darauf ansetzen - die börsennotierte Aktiengesellschaft hat sicherlich nichts besseres zu tun, als vollkommen meschugge eine offensichtliche Abzockwelle loszutreten, die schön mit dem eigenen Namen (keine verschleiernden Beteiligungsgesellschaften etc.) verbunden in der Netzpresse auftaucht ...

Mit scheinen hier andere Interessen vordergründig zu sein. Immerhin sind ja mehrere ehemalige Dialerbetreiber umgestiegen - und der Kuchen der Marktanteile verteilt sich ja gerade erst - wie praktisch, wenn da Konkurrenten fix mal verbrannt werden ...

Aber das ist natürlich nicht der Wille der ganzen anonymen Poster hier, wie komme ich Schlingel da jetzt nur drauf.

Geht's vielleicht ein wenig unauffälliger?


----------



## Reducal (10 August 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit scheinen hier andere Interessen vordergründig zu sein.


Ist auch mMn nicht von der Hand zu weisen, obwohl sich das Beschwerdevolumen tatsächlich deutlich erhöht hat. Leider war Mr. Shortpay heute noch nicht hier im Forum (zumindest nicht angemeldet), um selbst seinen Senf zur Problematik abzugeben. Eine Frage an ihn ist ja auch noch offen.


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

*80777*

:evil: Hab ebend schon wieder eine sms bekommen. Ihr kontostand für die nutzung des mobilen services shortpay71 beträgt 74,85euro info unter www.mobile.short*pay.de oder 0211-60262455. Was soll ich denn jetzt machen anscheinend haben hier mehrere leute ein problem damit.

Sascha neu :tröst:  :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat eigentlich schon mal wer ausgetestet


Ja :saint:


> ob die Eingabeformulare für den Bestätigungscode gegen Brute-Force Versuche "gehärtet" sind?


Sind die nicht. Die Eingabe der Handynummer ist (dilettantisch) "gehärtet".

Der Dienst kann mißbraucht werden. (Aber vielleicht wird er der Einzige bleiben, der nicht auch mißbraucht *wird*  :vlol


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Ich bins nur schrieb:
			
		

> Sind die nicht. Die Eingabe der Handynummer ist (dilettantisch) "gehärtet".
> 
> Der Dienst kann mißbraucht werden. (Aber vielleicht wird er der Einzige bleiben, der nicht auch mißbraucht *wird*  :vlol



hier würden mich allerdings beweise interessieren. 

meld dich doch einfach mal an und sag einem der mods, wie du das gemacht hast. 
ich schicke den mods dann meine handynummer und wir schauen weiter  

ansonsten: ab ins körbchen


----------



## sascha (11 August 2005)

> ich schicke den mods dann meine handynummer und wir schauen weiter



Ich wüsste nicht, welches Interesse man daran haben könnte, einen anonymen Gast anzurufen.


----------



## Qoppa (11 August 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> ... die börsennotierte Aktiengesellschaft hat sicherlich nichts besseres zu tun, als vollkommen meschugge eine offensichtliche Abzockwelle loszutreten,


Naja, da gibt´s noch ganz andere AGs (TecDax-Aspiranten, die hier  nicht gerne genannt werden), die haben sich auch immer zurückgelehnt, da sie ja nur die technische Abrechnung übernehmen ....

Die Preisabschnibbelei zeigt ja schon deutlich, daß die Abrechner ihr feines System nicht unter Kontrolle haben ....

Jetzt muß man nur auf die vielen Reklamationen warten ... und sehen, wie die Mobiltelcos und Abrechner darauf reagieren ...



> Kein Mobilcarrier wird sich extra eine Shortpa*-Hotline einrichten wollen und dann noch verärgerte Kunden verlieren. Dieser Markt ist viel zu heiß umkämpft.
> 
> LG Holgi


das wird sich bald herausstellen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > ich schicke den mods dann meine handynummer und wir schauen weiter
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wüsste nicht, welches Interesse man daran haben könnte, einen anonymen Gast anzurufen.



lieber sascha, 

wenn du es nicht verstanden hast, erkläre ich es dir gerne: 
der andere "anonyme gast" redet hier offen von begangenem oder möglichem betrug. 
dazu hätte ich gerne einen beweis. 
wäre schön für die internetgemeinde, darüber bescheid zu wissen - und sicherlich auch wirksam gegen prozesswütige anwälte.

da er mir wohl kaum (öffentlich) sagen wird, wie er seine angeblichen aussagen beweisen kann, habe ich den umweg über die mods gewählt. 
wer so in der gegend rumposaunt, wird den forenleitern sicherlich vertrauen. warum sollte er sonst hier posten?

davon ab würde ICH das gerne selber sehen. 

natürlich kann er auch dir alleine sagen, wie das geht und du hälst uns dann auf dem laufenden. 


da sich der anonyme poster aber sowieso nicht mehr meldet (und die schreibfehler ... nun ja ... ich sag nix), hat sich das thema eh erledigt


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bins nur schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Für das dilettantische "Härten" bei Eingabe der Nummer?
Daß man einen unbekannten Code erraten kann?

Solange ich nicht weiß, wer Du bist, gibt es auch keine kostenlose Beratung, sorry! (Ja, ich bin auch nicht angemeldet, mach Du doch den Anfang.)

Ich behaupte nicht, einen Code erraten zu haben, kriminelle Elemente könnte es darauf ankommen lassen, was evtl. schon passiert.


> ansonsten: ab ins körbchen


Gähn, Beweise notfalls als Zeuge vor Gericht. Für eine echte Beratung nehme ich Geld.


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> der andere "anonyme gast" redet hier offen von begangenem oder möglichem betrug.
> dazu hätte ich gerne einen beweis. wäre schön für die internetgemeinde, darüber bescheid zu wissen - und sicherlich auch wirksam gegen prozesswütige anwälte.


Betrug? Beweis? Wozu das?


> da er mir wohl kaum (öffentlich) sagen wird, wie er seine angeblichen aussagen beweisen kann, habe ich den umweg über die mods gewählt.
> wer so in der gegend rumposaunt, wird den forenleitern sicherlich vertrauen. warum sollte er sonst hier posten?
> 
> davon ab würde ICH das gerne selber sehen.
> ...


Was soll das? Willst Du mich aus der Reserve locken? Soll ich Details berichten? Willst Du selber probieren?
Ich bin kein c00ler Hack3r, jeder Halbwissende kann in 5 Minuten herausfinden, daß sich mob*-*pay mißbrauchen läßt. Da gibt es keine geheimen Hacks, mit denen man in gewissen Kreisen angeben kann.
So wie das Ding implementiert ist, stehen gewissem Mißbrauch Tür und Tor offen. Will man das verhindern, wird niemand mehr auf die Masche "Einfacher und kostenloser Zugang" hereinfallen. Das ist alles.


> da sich der anonyme poster aber sowieso nicht mehr meldet, hat sich das thema eh erledigt


(Auch) Falsch.


> (und die schreibfehler ... nun ja ... ich sag nix)


Du musst es ja wissen.


----------



## handybeschiss (11 August 2005)

*Shortpay71*

Habe nun an den Absender der Mail ([email protected]) eine Antwort geschikct, kam aber umgehend zurück mit der Fehlermeldung als nicht zustellbar, bzw. dáß die Adresse nicht existieren würde. Außerdem habe ich meinem Provider mitgeteilt, daß ich nur die unstrittigen Teile der Rechnung akzeptieren und bezahlen werde. Mal schauen wie die Reaktion ist. Bringt eigentlich eine Anzeige was und gegen wen müsste die gestellt werden?????


----------



## Insider (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> Bringt eigentlich eine Anzeige was und gegen wen müsste die gestellt werden?????


...meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich. Aber jedem, der sich betrogen fühlt, steht es frei, eine Anzeige zu erstatten. Den finanziellen Schaden kann man dadurch jedoch nicht abfedern, das muß mit dem forderungsstellenen Unternehmen zivil geklärt werden. Gegen wen sich eine Anzeige richtet, ist bei der Erstattung unerheblich, da die Ermittlung eines Tatbestandes und dann auch eines Täters die Aufgabe der Strafverfolger ist.


----------



## handybeschiss (11 August 2005)

*Shortpay71*

Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob schon irgendwo eine Sammelanzeige läuft, sodaß nicht zig Behörden an dem Problem arbeiten müssen.


----------



## sascha (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob schon irgendwo eine Sammelanzeige läuft, sodaß nicht zig Behörden an dem Problem arbeiten müssen.



Sammelanzeige gibts nicht. Wenn, dann ein Sammelermittlungsverfahren. Aber bis sich eine Staatsanwaltschaft mal bereit erklärt, sowas zu übernehmen, geht in der Regel viel Zeit ins Land - und viel Geld über den Jordan. Zumal: Gibts eigentlich irgendwo schon eine Handyrechnung, bei dem jemandem konkret Geld abgebucht wurde, obwohl er sich dies nicht erklären kann? Meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## Insider (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob schon irgendwo eine Sammelanzeige läuft, sodaß nicht zig Behörden an dem Problem arbeiten müssen.


Sowas gibt es nicht! Bundesweit wurschtelt da jede Behörde für sich selbst rum und meinem Erachten anch halten sich das Interesse von Amts wegen und vor allem das Verständnis um die Sache dabei sehr in Grenzen.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

Beantwortung der Frage von > HIER < ...


> derUlli schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...kam vorhin frisch aus aus dem "warmen Süden", Olé:


> [sinngemäß] ...falsche Handynummer im Fenster eintragen geht zwar, führt aber nicht zum Erfolg - es wird dadurch allein kein Vertrag ausgelöst! Auslöser ist erst die Eingabe des mit der SMS gesendeten Codes. Die Eingabemöglichkeit des Codes in das Zugangsfenster beträgt max. 15 Minuten, danach ist der Code gesperrt.


Der Code wird (im Fall des GN-Produktes) von Wapme generiert, d. h. kein Einfluss durch GN. Für meinen laienhaften, technischen Verstand stellt sich das Szenario mit der Eingabe einer fremden Handynummer als nicht zutreffend dar. Der jenige, der die SMS erhält, muss gleichzeitig auch die Website vor sich haben, um den Code einzugeben. Das Ausprobieren einer Zeichenfolge halte ich allerdings prinzipiell für Schwachsinn, da der richtige Code nach dreimaliger, falscher Eingabe der Zeichen ebenfalls gesperrt wird.


----------



## Wembley (11 August 2005)

Da stellen sich allerdings weitere Fragen:

Können es die Betreiber zu 100 Prozent ausschließen, dass bei nicht funktionierendem Login auf Grund von technischen Problemen trotz der Verwendung der richtigen Handynummer bzw. Codes der Bezahlvorgang trotzdem ausgelöst wird?

Wie schaut es danach aus? Wie ist sichergestellt, dass der Kunde auch das bekommt, was er will? Welche Freiheiten hat ein nicht auf Seriosität bedachter Webmaster? Ist man auch ein wenig an der Qualität des Angebotenen interessiert? Ist das mit der Verantwortlichkeit intern schon genau geregelt? Oder muss sich der Verbraucher bei Problemen auf ein Hin- und Herschieben der Verantwortung zwischen den beiden Anbietern des Bezahlsystems, dem Webmaster und dem Heiligen Geist einstellen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist sichergestellt, dass der Kunde auch das bekommt, was er will? Welche Freiheiten hat ein nicht auf Seriosität bedachter Webmaster?


Diese Fragen sollte direkt an GN *und* Intexus gehen! Wie kommt es, dass Kunden melden, dass sie zwar den Code eingeben, sich dann aber die Website nicht öffnet?


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Hallo, ich habe genau dass selbe Problem, ich habe gestern da meine Nummer eingegeben, jedoch stand da auch nichts von ihrgendwelchen Geldbeträgen und am selben Abend hab ich eine SMS bekommen: Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Services Shortpay71 beträgt 14.97Euro.........Und bei der Service Nummer ist entweder besetzt oder es geht keiner ran,wie komm ich da bloss wieder raus??


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ,wie komm ich da bloss wieder raus??


Wovon? von der Zusendung schwachsinniger SMS?   einfach die Löschtaste drücken.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich habe gestern da meine Nummer eingegeben...


Dann überlege mal, auf welcher Seite Du warst und gehe dort nochmal hin. In dem Fenster zur Anmeldung gibt es wahrscheinl. auch den Abmeldelink.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wovon? von der Zusendung schwachsinniger SMS?   einfach die Löschtaste drücken.


So schwachsinnig sind die SMS nicht, da immerhin eine finanzielles Potential damit verbunden ist. Leute, die hier normale Fragen stellen, sollten von anonymen Postern nicht wie Idoten behandelt werden, zumal derartige Antworten sie nicht weiter bringt.


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (11 August 2005)

*Zahlen*

Die frage ist wie soll man das denn bezahlen bzw. wie sollen sie das geld abziehen ohne adresse und bankdaten wenn sie gar keine daten von mir haben ???? haben heute wieder eine bekommen Debitel ist aber informiert und meinte da bräuchten wir uns keine sorgen machen haben uns auch eine nummer gegeben 2323232 und da haben wir erfahren das wir keine dienste angefordert haben.......

habe im internet auch die kurzwahl 80777 herausgefunden das man da parynews und so erhalten kann wo auch die wapgroup auftaucht......


gruss ElDiabolo  :evil:


----------



## stieglitz (11 August 2005)

Die Beträge werden über die Handyrechnung abgerechnet.
Dazu benötigen die nicht deine Anschrift.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

*Re: Zahlen*



			
				ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
			
		

> Die frage ist wie soll man das denn bezahlen bzw. wie sollen sie das geld abziehen ohne adresse und bankdaten wenn sie gar keine daten von mir haben ?


Das geht nur über den Mobilfunkanbieter. Wenn der storniert bzw. die Rechnung wegen Widerspruch zurück gewiesen wird, ist es Sache der forderungsstellenden Unternehmen, sich selbst zu bedienen. Die Adressdaten des Handynutzers werden allerdings weiter gegeben (ist jedoch nur meine unbestätigte, persönliche Meinung).


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (11 August 2005)

*Shortpay71*

naja aber auf meiner rechnung ist zurzeit nichts von shortpay zu sehen und auch debitel hat gesagt das ich diesen dienst nicht nutze..... außerdem was ist das überhaupt...... wir machen nichts und trotzdem wächst die rechnung von tag zu tag


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
			
		

> naja aber auf meiner rechnung ist zurzeit nichts von shortpay zu sehen und auch debitel hat gesagt das ich diesen dienst nicht nutze..... außerdem was ist das überhaupt...... wir machen nichts und trotzdem wächst die rechnung von tag zu tag


Du widersprichst dir. Laut Debitel ist nichts von Kosten und Diensten bekannt. was wächst sind
virtuelle Beträge auf den SMSes.  Solange Debitel das nicht einfordert, wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (11 August 2005)

*Kurzwahl 80777*

http://www.wunde.......de/unternehmen/aktuelles/

schaut mal da..... da ist die kurzwahl 80777

haben eben nochmal mit debitel telefoniert die meinten so lange man denen nicht antwortet sprich mails sms oder sonst was wie passwort vergessen können die einem gar nix machen auch nix abbuchen......

die haben uns auch eine internetadresse gegeben.... www.robinsonlist.de das ist völlig kostenlos und gefahrenlos... das ist eine liste wo man seine handynummer einträgt um vom spam-sms verschont bleibt dann müssten die sms aller kurzwahlen aufhören.....

hoffe ich konnte euch etwas helfen bzw. bekomme reaktionen 

gruss ElDiabolo

_ URL editiert, siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was meinst du damit ??? verstehe das nicht ganz was du willst


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
			
		

> was meinst du damit ??? verstehe das nicht ganz was du willst





			
				ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
			
		

> haben eben nochmal mit debitel telefoniert die meinten so lange man denen nicht antwortet sprich mails sms oder sonst was wie passwort vergessen können die einem gar nix machen auch nix abbuchen......


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*Re: Kurzwahl 80777*



			
				ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
			
		

> ...haben eben nochmal mit debitel telefoniert die meinten so lange man denen nicht antwortet sprich mails sms oder sonst was wie passwort vergessen können die einem gar nix machen auch nix abbuchen......


Das bedeutet nur, dass der Mensch mit dem Du bei Debitel gesprochen hast, das Verfahren nicht kennt.


----------



## handybeschiss (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*

Jetzt haben wir den Salat: komme gerade nach Hause und finde meine debitel Rechnung vor: 77,43€ plus Märchensteuer sollen von meinem Konto an die Firma Wapme Systems AG Tel.0211/748450 für "Mobile Payment Dienste" bezahlt werden. 
Habe dann sofort bei debitel angerufen und nach langer Zeit in der Wareschleife :evil:  :evil: endlich jemanden erreicht. Das Problem geschildert aber die wollen nichts einsehen und es wäre alles legal....
Falls Bedenken sollte ich Anzeige erstatten gegen die Fa. Wapme oder dort nachfragen. Habe denen erklärt, daß ich der Forderung bereits per Mail wiedersprochen habe und nur den Differenzbetrag akzeptiere.
Was kann ich sonst noch tun????


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann ich sonst noch tun????



Gucke mal > HIER < rein.


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

*iFrame*

Wie soll sich der Endkunde verhalten, wenn er so ein Bezahlfenster angezeigt bekommt, wie im Anhang dargestellt?
Der Kunde entschließt sich zum Bezahlen mit dem Handy - es gibt keinen Kostenhinweis, es sei denn, der Kunde klickt in das Fenster und scrollt. Doch wer macht das schon, wenn er von der Möglichkeit nichts weiß? Das Fenster habe ich heute den ganzen Tag über beobachtet. Mal erscheint es in der verkürzten Darstellung (wie eben, kurz vor sechs) und manchmal vollständig.
Der Kunde wird nie beweisen können, dass er die verkürzte Variante erwischt hat, es sei denn, er fertigt just in dem Moment der Dateneingabe einen Screenshot an - absolut Realitätsfremd würde ich das nennen.


----------



## IM (11 August 2005)

Der Kunde wurde soebend abgeschaltet. Mit allen seinen Webseiten.
Absolute Frechheit.

Gleichzeitig wurde ein Framekiller eingebaut.

Sprachlos über so absolute Dummheit  :x


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde wurde soebend abgeschaltet. Mit allen seinen Webseiten.
> Absolute Frechheit.
> 
> Gleichzeitig wurde ein Framekiller eingebaut.


:thumb:  ...und unverschämt freundliche Grüße nach Köln!


----------



## Qoppa (11 August 2005)

*Re: iFrame*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde wird nie beweisen können, dass er die verkürzte Variante erwischt hat, es sei denn, er fertigt just in dem Moment der Dateneingabe einen Screenshot an - absolut Realitätsfremd würde ich das nennen.


das Schöne am BGB ist ja, daß der Kunde das auch gar nicht beweisen muß, sondern der Forderungssteller ...  Und die vielen schönen Screenshots hier (die man dann auch einem Gericht vorlegen kann   ) beweisen ja, daß das ein höchst mißbrauchsanfälliges Zahlungssystem ist ...
(Es braucht hier auch keine "Beweislastumkehr" wie bei den Dialern, da das ja nur wegen der Sonderrechtsprechung Mehrwertdienste nötig war.)

Das gilt übrigens auch für den Fall, daß man keine adäquate Leistung erhalten hat ... Man muß es nur ausdrücklich bestreiten, dann steht der Dienstleister/Forderungssteller in der Beweispflicht  :lol: 

Ich wette daher, daß kein einziger der Handyabofälle nach Zahlungsverweigerung vor Gericht landen wird ...

PS @ IM:
so,so ... das war nur ein "gewisser" Kunde? Der hat euch aber schon erfolgreich das ganze Abrechnungssystem diskreditiert ... s.o. 
Man muß eben wissen, auf welche "Kunden" man sich einläßt ....


----------



## Wembley (11 August 2005)

1) Ein wenig anders schaut das Fenster aus. Es heißt zumindest unten (siehe Screenshot):  *Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Tag*. Ob das anhand der Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt, eine kundenfreundliche Formulierung ist?

2) Man sieht auch, was erscheint, wenn man auf den Link "Impressum" klickt. Dorthin also sollen dann etwaige Beschwerden gehen. Fein. Man google nach dieser Adresse (statt "gree" muss man "green" eingeben) ......

3) Wie schaut es im übrigen mit dem hier schon geschilderten Problem aus, dass, wenn man davor auf einer anderen Handypay-Seite war und zu einer neuen Handypay-Seite wechselt, immer noch die Angaben der alten angezeigt (Produkt) werden? Kann da eventuell beim Impressum auch was durcheinanderkommen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

Deine Fragen kannste auch in Deutsch an den Berliner Verantwortlichen von gifsw****.de richten, da braucht es kein Englisch. Aber bei der Gelegenheit wundert es mich schon, dass man in Berlin nicht auf die preussischen Produkte zurück greift, wie überwiegend bisher.


----------



## Wembley (11 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Deine Fragen kannste auch in Deutsch an den Berliner Verantwortlichen von gifsw****.de richten, da braucht es kein Englisch. Aber bei der Gelegenheit wundert es mich schon, dass man in Berlin nicht auf die preussischen Produkte zurück greift, wie überwiegend bisher.



Ist sowieso ein wenig verwirrend. Da gibt es die Seite mit Bindestrich, da steht im Impressum der Hauptseite die K. K. Von jener Seite ist auch der Screenshot des Handypayfensters. Dann gibt es noch die Seite ohne Bindestrich. Da taucht dann auch der Eintrag mit der Londoner Adresse auf. Letzteres führt dann wieder zu einem gewissen R.B.  Bleibt nur zu sagen: Alte Liebe rostet nicht.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Qoppa (11 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ein wenig anders schaut das Fenster aus. Es heißt zumindest unten (siehe Screenshot):  *Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Tag*. Ob das anhand der Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt, eine kundenfreundliche Formulierung ist?



auch hier würde ich die Frage anders stellen: kommt aufgrund dieser Informationen ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag über ein Abonnement zustande???

Was an dem Zahlungssystem dran ist, sieht man, wenn es "hart auf hart" kommt, sprich: vor Gericht geht. Bisher sehe ich nicht, daß die Anbieterseite da irgendwas in der Hand hätte ...  :roll:  (nicht mal ein EVN wie beim Dialer ...)

Fehler bei den Informationspflichten wie Impressum, unklare Kündigungsmöglichkeiten usw. kommen natürlich noch erschwerend hinzu ...


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (11 August 2005)

*Shortpay71*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ein wenig anders schaut das Fenster aus. Es heißt zumindest unten (siehe Screenshot):  *Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Tag*. Ob das anhand der Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt, eine kundenfreundliche Formulierung ist?



ich hab mich auf der seite auch schon ein paar mal umgesehen weil wir das selbe prob haben einmal steht da 3,99€ jetzt momentan steht da 1,99€ am tag die nummern die da stehen sind derzeit nicht erreichbar laut bandansage..... und der dienst kommt nicht wie bei dir aus London sondern aus Gütschow......

wäre nett wenn jemand der das selbe prob mit shortpay71 hat sich mit mir in verbindung setzten könnte 

gruss
ElDiabolo  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (11 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... und der dienst kommt nicht wie bei dir aus London sondern aus Gütschow......


Du meinst Güstrow - das ist aber nur das Zahlungssystem, der Inhalt kommt (wenn es um den Londoner zuvor geht) wahrscheinlich aus Berlin.


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (11 August 2005)

*Shortpay71*

Dann sagt mir doch mal einer wie man an sowas kommt wenn man nie was gemacht hat sich werder dort angemeldet hat noch eine sms an 80777 noch mit dem handy im wap sprich internet war........

sprich wir haben gar nix gemacht und angefangen hat alles am 6 aug.

wie kommen die zu meiner nummer auch die bei debitel haben gesagat und ich kann das auch online auf meiner rechnung nachvollziehen das nie ne nummer an 80777 ging..... deshalb wie kommen die an meine nummer.....

gruss
ElDiabolo  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*shortpay*

habe über einen routenpaner den Reinfall erlebt. plötzlich hatte ich ein Abo bei shortpay und bekam in 2 Tagen 4 SMS mit einem Kontostand von 24 EURO
Man wird das ABO wohl über ie SMS Antwort "STOP ALL" los. Daraufhin erhält man eine Kündigungsbestätigung


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (11 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				nosyfisch schrieb:
			
		

> habe über einen routenpaner den Reinfall erlebt. plötzlich hatte ich ein Abo bei shortpay und bekam in 2 Tagen 4 SMS mit einem Kontostand von 24 EURO
> Man wird das ABO wohl über ie SMS Antwort "STOP ALL" los. Daraufhin erhält man eine Kündigungsbestätigung



wieso über nen routenplaner da muss man doch keine handynummer eingeben


----------



## Wembley (11 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso über nen routenplaner da muss man doch keine handynummer eingeben



Doch, doch es gibt solche, die für teures Geld sowas anbieten. Sei es jetzt Handypay, PbC oder eventuell noch Dialer. Die Projektbetreiber bzw. Domaininhaber sitzen in Berlin, Wien oder in  London (dort meistens im Briefkasten).

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (11 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay*

Guten Abend zusammen,
"Reducal" schrubte:


> Dieses Shortpay funktioniert anders, die empfangenen SMS sind gratis.



Jein. "STATUS" an 80777 antwortet mit "Aktive Abos: shortpay71 4,99EUR/SMS"

Na dann 

Das scheint alles unausgegorener Mist zu sein.


----------



## dvill (12 August 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Gleichzeitig wurde ein Framekiller eingebaut.


So weit ist ein Wettbewerber noch nicht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (12 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				Ich bins nur schrieb:
			
		

> Das scheint alles unausgegorener Mist zu sein.


Diesen Eindruck habe ich auch.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Leute....
ihr macht aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten. Nur weil die Betreiber nicht mehr den Dialer sondern Handypay bewerben.
Bevor man was abschliesst, sollte man vorher lesen. Oder Unterschreibt ihr alles was man euch vor den Augen hält
Erst lesen,,,dann Ärgern...
Verstehe euch echt nicht. Gibt es keine andere Themen mehr? 
In der SMS und auf deren Seite selber steht es wie viel es kostet. 
Also ich habe keine Problem mir ein Abo zu holen es 24 Std. zu nutzen und dann wieder zu kündigen.
Wo ist euer Problem ?


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Was hat der Betreiber   für das Jubelposting bezahlt?

Drei Tage gratis auf seinen Schmuddelseiten? 

.


----------



## tuxedo (12 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor man was abschliesst, sollte man vorher lesen. Oder Unterschreibt ihr alles was man euch vor den Augen hält
> Erst lesen,,,dann Ärgern...


Tja, das Ganze wäre kein Problem, wenn der Betreiber alle für den potenziellen Kunden wichtige Informationen klar, deutlich und unmissverständlich angeben würde. Dann könnte man sich den Vorwurf gefallen lassen, hätte man vorher alles gelesen...

Aber leider ist es ja so, dass lesen nicht ausreicht, sondern man muss auch noch erahnen, was der Betreiber mit seinen Formulierungen gemeint haben könnte, und man muss sich hellseherisch auf die Suche nach dem Preis begeben, denn kostenlos heißt halt nicht kostenlos bei solchen Seiten.

Nachwievor gehen die Anbieter so vor, Kunden so lange wie möglich im Glauben zu lassen, es sei alles kostenlos oder eben viel billiger als es wirklich  ist.

Grundsätzlich die Frage:
Wieso bieten alle plötzlich Abos an? Wozu bruche ich ein 1-Tages- oder 3-Tages-Intervall-Abo für eine Routenplanungsabfrage? Die Mehrheit der Leute werden ja wohl nicht dauerhaft und ganztägig vor dem Rechner sitzen und permanent Routen berechnen lassen? Wieso wird hier nicht einmalig eine Gebühr pro Abfrage oder für einen einmaligen Zeitraum verlangt?

Ganz einfach: Es geht nachwievor um das schnelle Geld: Möglichst viel Geld in kurzer Zeit abzuzocken, bevor die (un)freiwilligen Kunden in der Masse draufkommen und widersprechen und auch diese Zahlungsmethode verbrannt ist.

Übrigens: Es haben zwar viele umgestellt von Dialer auf Handypayment. Aber das ist das einzige was sich geändert hat. Content, der das Geld wert ist, was der Anbieter verlangt, habe ich noch nirgends gefunden.

Meiner Meinung nach gilt folgendes: Es gibt nach wie vor keinen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Content und dem Preis, der dafür verlangt wird. Hauptsache der User wird dazu gebracht das Zahlungsmittel zu verwenden, der Rest ist maximal sekundär.

Matthias


----------



## Counselor (12 August 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mehrheit der Leute werden ja wohl nicht dauerhaft und ganztägig vor dem Rechner sitzen und permanent Routen berechnen lassen?


Und wer öfters Routen berechnen muß, der kauft sich ein Routenplanerprogramm oder der Arbeitgeber hat einen Nutzungsvertrag mit einem der bestens bekannten seriösen Webdienste.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

ja hallo ert ma. bekomme seid 2 tagen 2 sms von 80777, erst mit dem betrag 24,95 als kontostand "für die nutzung des mobilen services shotpay 71"  und die andere mit 44,91 als kontostand.dabei habe ich nichts gemacht!!!ich habe meine nr niergenswo angegeben wie es andere leute getan haben. bin voll verzweifelt, hab verdacht jemand anderes hatt meine nr irgendwo angegeben und ich weiss jetzt von nix :evil: .auf w*w.mobile.shortpay.de war ich drauf und meine ip wurd mit datum und uhrzeit irgendwie gespeichert.keine ahnung was da abgeht kann mir nicht irgendjemand sagen was ich tun kann.nicht das ich im abo bin und ich merk das garnicht hife hilfe bitte sagt mir was soll ich tun!!!


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

Gucke mal > HIER < rein.


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2005)

jayjo schrieb:
			
		

> auf w*w.mobile.shortpay.de war ich drauf



Wo du drauf warst, befindet sich eine "Einladung" per Lastschrift abbuchen zu lassen. Wenn mich die Erinnerung nicht ganz täuscht, war da früher was anderes. Was soll denn das jetzt wieder?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## News (12 August 2005)

Wo man landet, hängt davon ab, ob man ein "www." voranstellt oder nicht:
mit www. = Lastschriftangebot
ohne www. = Handypay-Abo

Vielleicht [Humor] hängt's zusätzlich ja noch vom verwendeten Browser, dem Betriebssystem oder dem Wochentag ab   
Was das soll? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

ja hallo noch ma hab jetzt rausgefunen wie ich das [...] abo beenden kann wollt jetzt auch eigendlich nur noch ma fragen ob jemand an die shortpay firma gezahlt hatt und wenn ja wie(bankrechnung,handyrechnung oder internetrechnung)???????????????weiss jetzt nit richtig was ich machen soll bezahlen, nicht bezahlen, sagt mir doch bitte was ihr gemacht habt????????????

_[Bitte mal vor dem Posten prüfen, ob die Ausdrucksweise angemessen ist. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gucke mal > HIER < rein.


GROßES DANKESCHÖN!!!


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

Jayjo schrieb:
			
		

> handyrechnung


...abwarten, da steht das dann drauf. Mahnwesen und Inkasso machen die Mobilfunkanbieter.


----------



## Falk (12 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Jayjo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T-Mobile sagte mir, daß sie berechnen und mahnen. Danach geht die Forderung an den Anbieter zurück.

Falk


----------



## stieglitz (12 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> T-Mobile sagte mir, daß sie berechnen und mahnen. Danach geht die Forderung an den Anbieter zurück.


Ist das sicher?


----------



## Falk (12 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Falk schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In meinem Fall (Premium-SMS, Gratis Klingelton, dann Abo) wurde das seitens T-Mobile genau so gesagt.
Ich erhielt eine Mahnung von T-Mobile über den einbehaltenen Betrag, die ich ignorierte. Seitdem ist nichts weiter passiert.

Sollte wohl stimmen....

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

Das klingt ja nach 90% Stornos beim Anbieter. Damit wird sich das Problem wohl ganz schnell erledigen. Das ging beim Dialer auch ganz schnell. Zu hohe Stornorate - Anbieter gibt auf.

LG Gerdy


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Das klingt ja nach 90% Stornos beim Anbieter. Damit wird sich das Problem wohl ganz schnell erledigen. Das ging beim Dialer auch ganz schnell. Zu hohe Stornorate - Anbieter gibt auf.


Unsinn, die Regulierung durch den Gesetzgeber hat das "Geschäftsmodell" nahezu unbrauchbar gemacht.

Und das mit der Stornorate in dieser Sache hier bleibt abzuwarten. Ich glaube eher, dass sehr viele Handyverträge "wackeln" werden.


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hört sich so etwas nach Willkür an, es sollte klar sein, dass die stufenweise verschärfte  Regulierung
 die viel zu lange hinausgeschobene  unumgängliche  Reaktion auf jahrelangen 
Mißbrauch des "Geschäftsmodells" war 

cp


----------



## KatzenHai (12 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> 1) Ein wenig anders schaut das Fenster aus. Es heißt zumindest unten (siehe Screenshot):  *Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Tag*. Ob das anhand der Tatsache, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt, eine kundenfreundliche Formulierung ist?


Die Frage nach "Kundenfreundlichkeit" stellt sich nicht:

Semantisch aus Sicht des üblichen, verständigen, durchschnittlich Sprachbegabten heißt das "Mit Aktivierung für einen Tag Zugang, und der kostet 9,98 €".

Dies ist nicht als Abo erkennbar - also kommt auch über ein Abo kein Vertrag zu Stande.

Meine unerhebliche Meinung - aber eine Meinung, mit der man sicherlich Streit suchen kann. Aber natürlich nicht muss ...


----------



## fuenkchen (12 August 2005)

Hallo liebe Mitleidende!

Auch ich war der Verzweiflung nahe, bis ich Eure Beiträge gelesen habe! Ich erhalte ebenfalls täglich nach 13 UHR 2 SMS von mobile shortpay71 mit dem Wortlaut „Ihr Zugang wurde verlängert“ und habe einen solchen „Dienst“ nie angefordert, weiß gar nicht, was das soll. Bisher glaubte ich, es reiche schon, wenn man die zur Abfrage des „Kontostandes“ angegebene Telefonnummer NICHT anruft, um Abzockerei zu vermeiden. Weit gefehlt! Denn heute erhielt ich die 1. Handyrechnung mit den Preisen für diese „Dienste“:   je SMS 4,99 Euro! Das sind 300 Euro im Monat! Wir haben sogleich beim Provider Eplus angerufen, der uns wenigstens die Festnetznummer und email-Adresse dieser „_[edit]_“ gab. Wir versuchten anzurufen, aber natürlich meldete sich niemand. Daraufhin haben wir ein Fax geschickt und uns weitere Belästigungen verbeten und mit Rechtsklage gedroht. AUF JEDEN FALL wollen wir die Verbraucherzentralen und Medien (z.B. „Planetopia“) informieren. Zusätzlich haben wir die Firma aufgefordert, den zu Unrecht abgezogenen Geldbetrag zurück zu überweisen.
Auch wir sind gespannt, wie es weitergeht!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort gelöscht 
modaction _


----------



## tuxedo (12 August 2005)

> Meine unerhebliche Meinung - aber eine Meinung, mit der man sicherlich Streit suchen kann. Aber natürlich nicht muss ...



Eine Meinung mit der man vortrefflich Streit suchen kann, denn das Abo ist als solches nicht zu erkennen. Erst in den AGBs wird es ganz vorsichtig aufgedröselt, dass es sich um ein ABO handelt.

Aber, wie bereits an anderer Stelle erwähnt wurde, sind überraschende Klauseln in den AGBs unwirksam. Anders formuliert: Wenn es von außen nicht nach Abo aussieht und es keinen Anlass für den Kunden gibt, es für ein Abo zu halten, dann können auch die AGBs es nicht plötzlich zu einem ABO machen.

Das ist natürlich nur meine Meinung als Nicht-Jurist...aber ich glaube, so vollkommen falsch liege ich da (hoffentlich) nicht.


----------



## tuxedo (12 August 2005)

> Ich erhalte ebenfalls täglich nach 13 UHR 2 SMS von mobile shortpay71 mit dem Wortlaut „Ihr Zugang wurde verlängert“



Falls das Stornieren des Abos via SMS Geld kostet, dann könnte man das unaufgeforderte Zusenden solcher Nachrichten auch als Lock-SMS auffassen, die den Empfänger dazu bringen sollen, eine gebührenpflichtige Storno-SMS abzuschicken, um ein vermeintliches Abo zu kündigen, das er gar nicht besitzt. Auch so kann Geld in die Kasse fließen.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> > Ich erhalte ebenfalls täglich nach 13 UHR 2 SMS von mobile shortpay71 mit dem Wortlaut „Ihr Zugang wurde verlängert“
> 
> 
> Falls das Stornieren des Abos via SMS Geld kostet...


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, geht das nicht als Antwort auf die empfangene SMS.


----------



## tuxedo (12 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, geht das nicht als Antwort auf die empfangene SMS.



Okay. Aber selbst wenn man eine frisch formulierte SMS an eine bestimmte Abo-Cancel-Nummer schicken muss, und diese z.B. 49 Cents oder gar mehr kostet, dann fließt Geld an den Abrechnungssystem-Anbieter. Ob dann natürlich der Contentanbieter, der das System verwendet, davon was sieht, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## Teleton (12 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> In meinem Fall (Premium-SMS, Gratis Klingelton, dann Abo) wurde das seitens T-Mobile genau so gesagt.
> Ich erhielt eine Mahnung von T-Mobile über den einbehaltenen Betrag, die ich ignorierte. Seitdem ist nichts weiter passiert.
> Sollte wohl stimmen....
> Falk



Hmm will nicht unken aber T-Com sind nicht unbedingt die Schnellsten, da kann noch Monate später was kommen. Und bei D2 weiss ich sicher dass Premium-SMS Forderungen eingeklagt werden.


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm will nicht unken aber T-Com sind nicht unbedingt die Schnellsten, da kann noch Monate später was kommen. Und bei D2 weiss ich sicher dass Premium-SMS Forderungen eingeklagt werden.


Das ist auch meine Erfahrung und das meinte ich mit wackelnde Handyverträge. Das Problem dann sehe ich beim Kunden folgendermaßen: 

_Der Kunde widerspricht der einzelnen Forderung aber der Mobilfunkanbieter gibt nicht nach. Bleibt der Kunde standhaft, setzt man ihn mit Sperrung der Karte unter Druck. Der Kunde kann nun nicht mehr telefonieren, benötigt u. U. einen neuen Vertrag bei einem anderen Anbieter - die Laufzeit des bisherigen Vertrages wird jedoch bis zum Ende vom Mobilfunkunternehmen beansprucht (siehe außerordentliche Kündigungen, Kündigungsrecht im Vertrag).
Welcher Handyvertragskunde setzt sich so einem Druck aus? Die meisten werden letztendlich (wenn auch zähneknirschend und womöglich unter Vorbehalt) bezahlen, nur dass sie weiterhin ihren bestehenden Vertrag nutzen können. Ein paar wenige werden vor Gericht gezogen, oder suchen selbst nach dem Recht. Bis Urteile verfügbar sind, vergehen sicher noch viele Monate. _


----------



## Anonymous (12 August 2005)

jetzt muß ich mich doch noch mal melden. gerade zu diesem thema hab ich schon erfahrungen mit rosa T gesammelt. (ist zwar OT, aber erklärt die rechtliche situation)
wir sollten an einem tag innerhalb von 3 stunden 737x irgend sone 0137nummer angerufen haben, was aber nachweisbar gar nicht ging, weil keiner zur fraglichen zeit da war. rosa T schickt die rechnung. ich der rechnung widersprochen, den fraglichen teil abgetrennt und den rest bezahlt. türlich kam dann, was kommen mußte: protokoll der vermittlungsstelle (natürlich fehlerfrei, also das problem muß beim kunden liegen - immer !) mahnung, drohung, sperre. *meine empfehlung: gar nicht erst mit irgend sonem kundenhotline-mitarbeiter verhandelt, gleich voll rein in die chefetage !* bei uns wars dann das zentrale beschwerdemanagement in bonn. denen hab ich mal ganz nett den hinweis gegeben, daß ich ja den nicht beanstandeten teil meiner rechnung bezahlt habe. nach TKV paragraph 19 (3) >> http://www.sadaba.de/GSBT_TKV_09_22.html dürfen die dann nur den nicht bezahlten dienst sperren, nicht den ganzen anschluß !!! hat keinen tag gedauert, dann ging das tel. wieder. der weitere werdegang wurde ja hier schon beschrieben. da der provider ja nur als inkassodinst für dieses [mobile.dingsda.de] auftritt, wird er diesen teil der forderung nach nicht erfolgter zahlung durch den kunden zurückgeben und die damen und herren von [mobile.dingsda.de] dürfen sich selber kümmern.


----------



## Wembley (12 August 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wembley schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Streiten hätte ich da ein Problem. Mir würden nämlich in diesem Fall  die Gegenargumente fehlen.  

In der Tat schoss mir, als ich das erste Mal die Formulierung *Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Tag* sah, die Frage durch den Kopf, ob da eventuell das Abo abgeschafft wurde. Wie geht es erst jemanden, der solche Seiten und Methoden nicht kennt? Der denkt wahrscheinlich nie im Leben an ein Abo.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (12 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Wie geht es erst jemanden, der solche Seiten und Methoden nicht kennt? Der denkt wahrscheinlich nie im Leben an ein Abo.


Da sind wir doch wieder genau bei der elenden alten Dialermasche, auf keinen Fall  Informationen  
liefern,  die Klarheit über  Kosten und Konsequenzen geben.

 Anscheinend geht es immer nur mit der Peitsche der Regulierung.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem dann sehe ich beim Kunden folgendermaßen:
> _Der Kunde widerspricht der einzelnen Forderung aber der Mobilfunkanbieter gibt nicht nach. Bleibt der Kunde standhaft, setzt man ihn mit Sperrung der Karte unter Druck. Der Kunde kann nun nicht mehr telefonieren, benötigt u. U. einen neuen Vertrag bei einem anderen Anbieter - die Laufzeit des bisherigen Vertrages wird jedoch bis zum Ende vom Mobilfunkunternehmen beansprucht (siehe außerordentliche Kündigungen, Kündigungsrecht im Vertrag)._


Hier frage  ich mich aber,  warum sich die Provider auf Dauer zu Inkassobütteln degradieren lassen wollen.
Was haben sie denn letztendlich davon? Weitaus stärker als bei  Dialern profitieren sie hier doch 
fast überhaupt nicht. Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden? Die paar SMSs können es doch wohl kaum sein...

cp


----------



## dvill (13 August 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kunde wurde soebend abgeschaltet. Mit allen seinen Webseiten.


Für eine Stunde, oder waren es zwei?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (13 August 2005)

*shortpay71*

Hallo Leutz

seit wir seit 2 tagen den spam filter fürs handy gemacht haben kommt auch keine nachricht mehr an uns..... mit debitel haben wir ausgemacht das wir den betrag den wir auch wirklich verbraucht haben an die überweisen und falls eine forderung kommt sie diese an diese firma die dieses shortpay vertreibt zurück geben.... sollen die an uns treten und dann sehen wir weiter ..... ich könnte wetten da passiert nichts denn sie können uns nicht beweisen das wir uns da angemeldet haben.... wie auch wenn wir nix gemacht haben...... ich glaube das ist eh alles nur ein lockangebot..... man bekommt angst geht auf die seite um ein passwort anzufprden und dann ist man regestriert und muss es zahlen bzw schreibt diese sms mit stop event und schwups hat man die nummer auf der rechnung und die können sagen sie haben sich bei uns regestriert......

naja mal sehen was kommt wir zahlen nur das was wir auch wirklich in anspruch genommen haben denn wir haben weder ein abo eingegangen noch haben wir einen nutzen von diesem shortpay71.....

Gruss 
ElDiabolo  :evil:


----------



## Wembley (13 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> IM schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sicher nicht weit gefehlt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde diese "Sperre" in der selben Nacht wieder aufgehoben. Man hat ja ein großes Herz für gewisse Projektbetreiber.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (13 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher nicht weit gefehlt. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, wurde diese "Sperre" in der selben Nacht wieder aufgehoben. Man hat ja ein großes Herz für gewisse Projektbetreiber.


Das Zauberwort heißt *Umsatz.* Umsatz erlaubt alles.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (13 August 2005)

*naja*

Ich hoffe das dieser quatsch endlich aufhört, und unser geld niemals abgebucht werden kann


----------



## Anonymous (13 August 2005)

*Re: naja*



			
				ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe das dieser quatsch endlich aufhört, und unser geld niemals abgebucht werden kann


dann beeil dich mal und widerrufe deine einzugsermächtigung 
(so wie ich das eben auch getan habe)


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (13 August 2005)

*Re: naja*



			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> ElDiabolo2104 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du wirst lachen das haben wir schon habe ich auch oben schon geschrieben habe bei debitel die einzugsermächtigung stoppen lassen und die rechnung kommt als überweisung......

gruss   :evil:


----------



## GoldigerEngel (14 August 2005)

*[] mit shortpay?!*

Hallo ihr lieben, 
hatte mit shortpay das gleiche Problem, es kam nur eine Seite in der stand, Zugang per Handy und passwort wird per SMS versendet. Mittlerweile bin ich 14,97 € los und weiß nichtmal für was. Habe nun zum 1. bei der wapme group eine E-Mail hinterlassen, auf der ich meine 14,97€ zurückverlange. Des weiteren habe ich meine Extrakarte für Abbuchungen der wapme group sperren lassen. Mein nächster Schritt wird mich morgen zur Kripo führen, die das ganze prüfen sollen. Wenn ihr möchtet werde ich Euch mitteilen, was die so meinen, damit Wir wenigstens Unser Geld wieder bekommen! 
Nette Grüße von hier!

*[Virenscanner: Betreff vorsichtshalber editiert]*


----------



## GoldigerEngel (14 August 2005)

Hallo, ich darf Dich berujigen, Du bist nicht blond, Ich suchte auf der Bittorrent seite und habe dort die nachricht bekommen und auch ich war so doof und habe meine Handynr eingegeben. aber ich werde mich mit der Kripo unterhalten und hier bescheid geben! nicht den kopf hängen lassen!


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (15 August 2005)

*shortpay*

hallo

also wir bzw. meine freundin hat das selbe prob. wir haben von debitel ne seite bekommen da wir auch schon bei 104.xx€ waren die seite heisst www.robinsonlist.de dort gibst du deine nummer ein und alle spam mails werden gesperrt. seitdem haben wir auch keine mail mehr von shortpay71 bekommen mit dem aktuellen kontastand.... desweiteren haben wir die einzugsermächtigung sperren lassen und überweisen nur die normale handyrechnung..... sollte eine shortpay rechnung draufstehen werden wir diese ignorieren..... debitel wird zwar dann mahnen aber wir zahlen das nicht, dann wird debitel die vorderung an diese gesellschaft weitergeben und die sollen dann erstmal an uns treten uns uns beweisen das wir ein abo haben oder uns da überhaupt angemeldet haben bzw wann überhaupt das passiert ist....

wir haben auch nirgenswo uns angemeldet oder gemacht....

die können uns mal..... mailt back und keine angst

Gruss  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

BEi mir war es auch so, das mir der Kontostand angesagt wurde, ca alle 2 Tage!! Ich habe es auf stolze 90 Euro geschafft! Irgendwie ist es mir gelungen das ganze zu stoppen, nur jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich die Abbuchung über meine Handyrechnung verhindern kann. Wenn ich einfach nicht alles bezahle sperren die mich ja..... :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

*Shortpay71*

Hallo zusammen!
habe das gleiche Problem. Habe mein Abo, welches ich nicht abonemiert habe gestern abgemeldet! Mit einer SMS mit dem Text STOP ALL an die 80777 mal schauen was passiet!!! Hat das jemand anderes schonmal probiert??? Wenn ja wie ging es weiter????


Gruß Lidale


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (15 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				Lidale schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> habe das gleiche Problem. Habe mein Abo, welches ich nicht abonemiert habe gestern abgemeldet! Mit einer SMS mit dem Text STOP ALL an die 80777 mal schauen was passiet!!! Hat das jemand anderes schonmal probiert??? Wenn ja wie ging es weiter????
> 
> 
> Gruß Lidale



Na dann viel Spass denn jetzt können sie dir das geld abziehen da die nummer auf deiner rechnung erscheint und du somit bei denen regestriert bist und "angemeldet" bist. wir machen gar nix weil die es nicht beweisen können das du bei denen regestriert bist. wir überweisen den fälligen shortpay betrag einfach nicht sollen die doch mit ihrer vorderung zu uns kommen..... dann sehen sie nämlich blöd aus weill dann geht alles zur kripo uns staatsanwaltschaft.... weil beweisen können die nix da auf meiner rechnungen nie so eine nummer auftaucht........  0 

gruss  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

Hallo
ich habe auch das Problem mit dem Shortpay71... bin jetzt bei 104€.. für nix..
also auf der seite hab ich schon gekündigt...habe auch ne bestätigung bekommen,aber bekomme immer noch meinen kontostand zugesimst..
Ich habe jetzt wie hier gelesen meine nummer bei www.robinsonlist.de eingetragen und hoffe keinen kontostand mehr zu bekommen, ich weiß aber nicht wie ich jetzt von der bezahlung los komm, was meint ihr wie wird das abgezogen?wie kann ich das zurück ziehn...
kann mir da wer helfen..
meine freundin meint ich sollte mein handy als geklaut melden und sperren lassen, aber nur wegen so einer [...] gleich neuen vertrag und so..das mir zu viel..
ich weiß nur, das ich nichts zahlen werde..egal was dann alles auf mich zukommt..
wie ist das eigentlich mit dem anbieter?wenn ich mich an den wende.. steht der auf meiner seite oder eher weniger???
schau jetzt mal öfter vorbei bis dann


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (15 August 2005)

jayjay87 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> wie kann ich das zurück ziehn...
> kann mir da wer helfen..
> meine freundin meint ich sollte mein handy als geklaut melden und sperren lassen, aber nur wegen so einer [...] gleich neuen vertrag und so..das mir zu viel..
> ich weiß nur, das ich nichts zahlen werde..egal was dann alles auf mich zukommt..



da ich von einer gewissen person verboten bekommen habe hier meinen kommentar abzugeben weil ich angeblich das forum zu mülle biete ich dir an mir mal ne mail zu schreiben über PN dann sag ich dir wie wir das machen bzw. gemacht  haben........

also melde dich bei mir

grüsse  :evil: 

auch an den netten herrn.....


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

*shortpay71*

hi du
habe das gleiche problem, weiß aber erstmal überhaupt nicht warum ich diese sms bekomme, von wem die sind und was das soll??? was ist das überhaupt ? jeden tag wird der betrag höher und die sms hören nicht mehr auf, kommt das von irgendwas aus dem internet?

gruß verena
wäre nett wenn ich hilfe bekommen würde
[email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11 
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

Schön auch das hier: Die Schwester einer Bekannten hat heute ihr Handy nach 4 Wochen das erste mal angemacht (Akku defekt, heute neu gekommen). Da flattern ihr doch genau 4 SMS aufs Handy mit einem Kontostand von 39.92 (Shortpay71). Wie geht das denn bitteschön. Und das beste: Internet hat die nicht. Wow. Was da abgeht, sieht verdammt nach einem ganz ganz großem Problem aus. Sie will morgen Anzeige gegen Wap** stellen. Die können sich ja dann den Schuldigen suchen. Bei der Hotline bei Wap** war man recht verstört und versprach Besserung. :abgelehnt: 

LG Holgi


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2005)

...wo war denn über die Reparaturzeit die SIM-Card?
Ist die Schwester Deines Bekannten schon in dem Alter, in dem sie auf Mobilfunk verzichten kann?


----------



## sascha (15 August 2005)

Tja, die einen sind angeblich blond, die anderen eben angeblich ziemlich blauäugig. Erstaunliche Entwicklung...


----------



## Wavestar0759 (15 August 2005)

*Shortp**y*

Also wir haben das Problem seit Anfang letzter Woche. Meine Tochter wollte sich einen Routenplaner bei Google suchen, und auf fast allen Suchergebnissen ging es zu "*Landkarte.**" *Sobald man dort was anklickt geht ein Popupauf "Bitte geben Sie Ihre Handynummer ein" Danach kommen die Zugangsdaten per SMS und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier von short**y mit 10 Euronen mehr auf der Rechnung. Wir haben uns dann nochmal auf "Landkarte geklickt und dort konnten wir uns auch abmelden. Prompt kam eine SMS "Ihr Abo wurde erfolgreich gelöscht. Jetzt bin ich nur mal auf die Handyrechnung gespannt. Ich werde erst mal mit meinem Netzbetreiber telefonieren und die Einzugsermächtigung stornieren. Die Robinsonliste bringt meiner Meinung nach gar nix, denn da halten sich nur *seriöse* Geschäftsleute dran. 
Aber ist jemand, der seine Preisangabe durch Tieferstellen der Zahlen verfälscht seriös???? :steinigung: Schaut Euch doch mal den unteren Rand des Fensters an  :bang:


----------



## sascha (15 August 2005)

@Wavestar0759

Habt Ihr denn für Euer Geld den versprochenen Routenplaner bekommen?


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2005)

Nein, man hätte den online-Routenplaner nutzen können  . Dann hätte ich aber eine Leistung bezogen und wäre Zahlungspflichtig. Da wir diesen Routenplaner aber nicht in Anspruch genommen haben, sondern uns wieder abgemeldet haben, werden wir die Zahlung verweigern. 
Ich habe mir einige Screenshots der Seiten von der Suche bei Google bis zum Popupfenster und auch von der Abmeldung gespeichert. Die werde ich mir jetzt mal ausdrucken und damit den Leutchen von der Verbraucherzentrale einen Besuch abstatten. Gleichzeitig werde ich das Ganze der Wettbewerbszentrale zukommen lassen. :argue: Kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass man die Menschheit so abzockt. :steinigung:


----------



## Wembley (15 August 2005)

*Re: Shortp**y*



> Aber ist jemand, der seine Preisangabe durch Tieferstellen der Zahlen verfälscht seriös????



Aber sicher. Genauso wie die Preise. Zum Preis eines Spiegel-Jahresabos gibt es immer immerhin 17 Tage Handypayment-Malvorlagen oder Routenplaner. Was will man mehr?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## fuenkchen (16 August 2005)

Hatte das gleiche Problem. Habe die SMSe mit dem Kontostand ignoriert, bis ich die Handyrechnung von Eplus bekam: 4,99 Euro pro von "shortpay" gesendeter SMS und das waren 2 pro Tag! Auf der Internetseite habe ich KEINE Möglichkeit gefunden, das NIEMALS abgeschlossene Abo zu kündigen. Daraufhin haben wir den Provider Eplus angerufen - Ratlosigkeit (ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit! Die müssten doch so etwas sperren können!!) Immerhin gaben sie uns die Festnetznummer und die Faxnummer der dubiosen Firma. GEMELDET hat sich niemand, also haben wir ein Fax geschickt mit "energischem" Wortlaut. Bei Eplus haben wir schriftlich der Handyrechnung widersprochen, auch erklärt, warum und eine Kopie des Schreibens an die unseriöse Firma beigelegt.
Der 1.Erfolg war: wir bekamen eine SMS von der Firma mit dem Text "Ihr Abo wurde erfolgreich gelöscht" - und seitdem erhalten wir wenigstens diese dubiosen SMSe nicht mehr. Und Eplus hat eine SMS geschickt, dass unser Anliegen umgehend bearbeitet würde. Nun warten wir auf Antwort. Wir sind nicht bereit, die Kosten für einen "Dienst" zu bezahlen, den wir NIE angefordert haben!!! Und die Verbraucherzentralen und die Medien werden wir ebenfalls informieren! Das kann doch nicht wahr sein, dass man solchen Machenschaften hilflos ausgeliefert ist!!!


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...wo war denn über die Reparaturzeit die SIM-Card?
> Ist die Schwester Deines Bekannten schon in dem Alter, in dem sie auf Mobilfunk verzichten kann?



Das Handy war bei ihr Zuhause, die Simkarte auch. Ja, sie hat 4 Wochen kein Handy benutzt. Nur ihre normale Telefonleitung. Aber darüber kann man ja noch kein Abo abschließen. Oder etwa doch? Also heute um 10Uhr wird sie die Anzeige machen. Mal sehen ob das was bringt und ob der Beamte schon mehr darüber in Erfahrung bringen konnte. Bei so einer Abzocke, kann das ja kein Einzelfall sein. Man wird wohl bald in den Medien darüber berichten.

LG Holgi


----------



## Reducal (16 August 2005)

Holgi schrieb:
			
		

> Das Handy war bei ihr Zuhause, die Simkarte auch. Ja, sie hat 4 Wochen kein Handy benutzt.



Dann bleibt es an dem Beamten herauszufinden, wie der Code, der per SMS auf die (stillgelegte) SIM-Card gesendet wurde, anschließend in das Fenster im Internet eingetragen worden ist. Holgi, halte uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## News (16 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Habt Ihr denn für Euer Geld den versprochenen Routenplaner bekommen?


Was mag man ggf. dort wohl für einen Routenplaner bekommen? Von der Qualität der Homepage ausgehend, würde ich vermuten: keinen besonders brauchbaren oder aktuellen.


			
				Landkartenseite schrieb:
			
		

> +++ ACHTUNG: Zurzeit gibt es auf den deutschen Autobahnen mehrere Staumeldungen. Autoschlangen bis zu 30 KM hindern das Weiterfahren.


 Das steht dort nun schon seit vielen, vielen Monaten...


----------



## dvill (16 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bleibt es an dem Beamten herauszufinden, wie der Code, der per SMS auf die (stillgelegte) SIM-Card gesendet wurde, anschließend in das Fenster im Internet eingetragen worden ist.


Es wäre schon mal dem Verständnis der Abläufe insgesamt dienlich, wenn jemand herausfinden könnte, was die Sollabläufe bei diesem neuen Verfahren sind.

Wer hat zu welcher Zeit Zugriff auf welche Daten?

Welche Sicherheit gewährleistet das Verfahren auf welcher Ebene?

Inhalte von Webseiten sind flüchtig wie der berühmte Hasenfurz. Welche Belege kann die Anbieterseite dokumentieren und vorlegen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (16 August 2005)

Bei der Landkartenseite ist zumindest das Zahlungssystem integriert. Das alleine zählt. Ob nun 30-Kilometer lange Staus am Heiligen Abend gemeldet werden oder es beim Impressum der Hauptseite hapert, ist egal. Letzteres bringt kein Geld. Daher unwichtig.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## GoldigerEngel (16 August 2005)

*shortpay und antwort von wapme*

Hallo Leute, haltet euch fest, ich habe heute Antwort von Wapme erhalten aber lest selber. Ich habe den Text hier eingefügt

Liebe Userin, lieber User,
vielen Dank für diese Mail. Die Firma Wapme Systems AG bietet eine technische Schnittstelle für ein Bezahlsystem mit dem Mobilfunktelefon und eine technische Plattform für Premium-SMS-Dienste. Wenn wir Ihnen weiterhelfen sollen, benötigen wir vor allem Ihre Mobilfunknummer. Bitte prüfen Sie, ob sie diese auch übermittelt haben.

Wenn Sie ein Abonnement kündigen möchten, können Sie sich sofort selber helfen! Möglicherweise haben sie über einen unserer Kunden eine Internetseite abonniert. Auf dieser Seite können Sie das Abonnement auch wieder kündigen. Wir können Ihnen leider nicht mitteilen, auf welcher Seite Sie das es gestartet haben, weil wir technisch keine Möglichkeit dazu haben, aber wir können Ihnen einen Weg zeigen, wie Sie dieses Abonnement trotzdem sofort kündigen können.

Zur Statusabfrage senden Sie bitte eine SMS mit dem Text Status an die Kurzwahlnummer, von der Sie die SMS erhalten haben. Sie erhalten dann eine SMS in der alle Abos aufgelistet sind, die Sie gestartet haben. Wählen Sie nun die Abos aus, die Sie beenden möchten und notieren Sie sich den oder die Namen. Jetzt senden Sie eine weitere SMS mit dem Text Stop und dem Namen, den Sie sich gemerkt haben. Vergessen Sie nicht das Leerzeichen zwischen Stop und dem Abo-Namen. Zum Beispiel: Stop Shortpay41.

So müssen Sie mit jedem Abonnement einzeln verfahren! 

Fragen zum Abo und dessen Preis kann Ihnen nur der Anbieter beantworten. 

Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit diesen Angaben weitergeholfen zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

 So, des gleichen war ich bei der Polizei, wg :"Versuchten Betrugs" Morgen gehts zur Kripo Betrugsdezernat, mal sehen was passiert. Besser wäre es noch wenn mehrere dies tun, je mehr Aktenkunde um so besser die chancen. Gefallen lasse ich mir das auf keinen Fall.   Hab denen in einer Antwort E-mail geschrieben, sie können hier auf dieser Seite Stellung dazu beziehen! Ob´s sich einer traut?? Mann wird sehen. Grüße Euch alle


----------



## dvill (16 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay und antwort von wapme*



			
				Abrechnungsanbieter schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Userin, lieber User,
> 
> ...blablabla...
> 
> ... Möglicherweise haben sie über einen unserer Kunden eine Internetseite abonniert. ...


Die Sprache verrät das Geschäftsmodell.

Wer ist Kunde? Wer ist König? Wessen Geld wird dort geteilt?

Der Kunde ist immer noch der, der die Zeche zahlt. Wie ein König wird er von diesem Club der Mitverdiener eher nicht behandelt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

*shortPay.......ShortLive*

Sehr interressante Nachricht von der Wapme Gruppe. Werde mich sicher auch umgehend bei der Polizei melden wg. 'Versuchten Betrugs'!
Hoffe jeder wird genau das gleiche machen. 

gr. Marcellus


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

heute, 17:23 uhr: anruf von Wapme Systems, dem technischen anbieter dieser SMS-bezahl-geschichte (denen hatte ich am 10. mal geschrieben - ach doch schon schnell die jungs da). der gute mann hat mir im grunde genau das erzählt, was ich mir im forum und auf diversen anbieterseiten schon selbst zusammengelesen hatte. und "ja, global netcom ist einer unserer kunden." der hat dann auch gemeint, es wär 100% sicher, daß dieser ablauf ... internetseite>> nummer eingeben>> SMS mit bestätigungscode>> diesen dann wieder ins internet rein usw. ... passiert sein MUSS, "denn anders geht es einfach nicht". einen technischen fehler (wo auch immer) schließt er aus, denn das system ist ja "tausende male geprüft worden". aha. deshalb auch dies hier (ich darf mal kurz aus den AGB's von Global Netcom zitieren): ... ach nein, ich darf nicht zitieren, das wird ja dann strafrechtlich verfolgt, steht da ... na sowas aber auch ! hmmm ... aber ich darf mit meinen eigenen worten wiedergeben, daß man da zum beispiel unter punkt 5 abs.(1) zu lesen bekommt, wenn man die in diesem shortpay.dingsbums.fenster anklickt, daß es aufgrund der unzähligen möglichen konstellationen aus soft- und hardware, vielleicht auch wegen fehler in den internetbrowsern oder der menschen, die die dinger dann bedienen, vielleicht ja auch noch wegen dem schlechten wetter  nicht immer die korrekte funktionsweise des systems garantiert werden könne. steht da. so gebe ich also auf seine aussage "es MUSS bei uns jemand was mit handy + internet gemacht haben" überhaupt nix. traurig ist's eigentlich auch, daß er mir weder sagen konnte, was ich da hatte, seit wann ich das hatte, warum ich das hatte und was das nun kosten soll. völlig ahnungslos der gute. nunja, warten wir ab. rechnung müßte die nächsten tage kommen und setzt dann die 'ich - bezahl - dich - nicht - und - du - mußt - mir - nachweisen - warum - du - mein - geld - willst - maschinerie' in gang. kam natürlich gleich der nette hinweis auf die sperre meines mobilfunkanschlußes, ja ja - da lassen die provider nicht mit sich spaßen. seh ich gelassen. erstens: ich bin nicht alleine. das sollte auch mein mobilfunkanbieter gemerkt haben, daß da irgendwas läuft. zweitens: glaub ich nicht, daß jeder m.provider so bekloppt ist und sich zum inkassobüro für diese zweifelhaften kammaraden (die sich im hintergrund natürlich heimlich die hände reiben) machen lässt, vor allem nicht mit der aussicht, in einem solchen fall dann vielleicht selbst als mitwisser / mittäter in die fänge der justiz zu geraten. und drittens: wenn wirklich nüscht mehr geht, nehm ich einfach die karte ausn autotelefon und mach eben mit der weiter. also so ganz so einfach kann man mich da nicht einschüchtern. ok, dann warten wir jetzt brav weiter, bis einer kommt, der was haben will ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

wer rechtschreibfehler findet, darf sie behalten !


----------



## kuschelmaus1983 (16 August 2005)

habe mich bei 02 erkundigt und da ist das problem auch schon bekannt.
der mann am telefon hat mir eine telefonnummer 0211 74845118 genannt  die von 12 bis 17 uhr besetzt ist. dahinter steckt "wapme" da soll man sich hinwenden und sofort kündigen und mit denen verhandeln dass man kein abo bestellt hat und das geld zurückforden möchte!!

des weiteren habe ich gerade in einem forum hier von einer betroffenen gelesen, dass  sie einfach eine rück sms an diese nummer 80777 gesendet hat, die sollen aufhören diese sms zu schreiben und dass man sofort kündigen möchte, anschließend hat sie eine sms zurück bekommen ,dass das abo storniert wurde, probiert es doch mal auf diesen 2 wegen weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

*zahlundssperre shortpay71*

Hallo, habe gerade noch ein paar Infos herausgefunden zum Thema "Zahlen oder nicht zahlen"

Weiß leider noch nicht, ob es zum Erfolg führt, aber man wird sehen...

Falls es jemand noch nicht getan hat, sollte er bei seinem Mobilfunkanbieter anrufen und dem das ganze melden.

Dann gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Zahlung für diese Wapme-Dienste auf Eis zu legen. D.h.: 
- Man schickt eine Reklamation an die Kundenbetreuung des Mobilfunkanbieters mit dem Inhalt, dem Grund und der Bitte um Prüfung usw. Dort wird das Ganze dann geprüft. Allerdings gilt auch: Finden die keinen Rechnungsfehler bei sich selber, kommen sie auch nicht für die Kosten auf. Sprich: Wapme benutzt den Anbieter
- Als nächstes muss man noch eine Reklamation an den Anbieter dieses Shortpay 71 schicken also wahrscheinlich Wapme. Wenn man dann ganz großes Glück hat nehmen sie das ganze zurück und es muss keine Zahlung erfolgen. Ein Ergebnis habe ich leider noch nicht, kann dies bezüglich auch leider noch keine positiven Nachrichten schicken.

Jedenfalls hat man die Möglichkeit den automatischen Rechnunseinzug der Bank zu stoppen und erstmal nur den Rechnungsbetrag für Telefongespräche und SMS per Einzelüberweisung zu zahlen.
Wie das bei den jeweiligen Mobilfunkanbietern im Einzelnen funktioniert, bringt aber jeder besser selber in Erfahrung, um sich abzusichern.

Und wenn jemand eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat, sollte er sich überlegen, diese in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Ich hoffe, dass viele von euch diesen Weg gehen, zumindest fürs erste, denn je mehr Beschwerden bei Wapme eingehen, desto mehr geraten die unter Druck und je mehr Beschwerden bei den Mobilfunkunternehmen eingehen, desto eindringlicher wird die Frage, ob dass denn wirklich rechtlich so in Ordnung geht, was da mit diesem seltsamen Wapme-Kram los ist.

PS: Bin auch über einen Routenplaner reingerutsch..., der nicht einmal Auskünfte erteilt hat!!! Bin danach dummerweise in Urlaub gefahren und wurde nach Rückkehr mit solchen SMS bombadiert.
Angeblich habe ich seit dem 29.07.2005 jeden Tag eine bekommen mit einem Rechnungsbetrag von 8,60 € netto pro Stück. Bis zum 03.08.05 sollen es schon 6 Stück gewesen sein. Am selben Tag bin ich in Urlaub gefahren. Habe bis zu diesem Tag definitiv keine 6 SMS von denen erhalten...

Gruß, MARCELLUS


----------



## Teleton (16 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> kam natürlich gleich der nette hinweis auf die sperre meines mobilfunkanschlußes, ja ja - da lassen die provider nicht mit sich spaßen. .... glaub ich nicht, daß jeder m.provider so bekloppt ist und sich zum inkassobüro ... machen lässt


Da bin ich nicht ganz so zuversichtlich, bei Premium-SMS-Entgelten wird von den MF-Providern immerhin auch geklagt. Drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## Rex Cramer (16 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> kam natürlich gleich der nette hinweis auf die sperre meines mobilfunkanschlußes, ja ja - da lassen die provider nicht mit sich spaßen. seh ich gelassen. erstens: ich bin nicht alleine. das sollte auch mein mobilfunkanbieter gemerkt haben, daß da irgendwas läuft.


Dazu hast Du ja mit einem Mitarbeiter von Wapme gesprochen, der ein berechtigtes Interesse an der Beitreibung hat. Vor der Sperre des Anschlusses können die Mechanismen der TKV und des TKV bewahren, wenn man alles richtig macht.
Was mich irritiert: Die nötigen die Geschädigten, die Abos zu kündigen. Das sollte man auf jeden Fall festhalten, weil diese SMS an die Kurzwahl zum Schaden dazugehören und nur notwendig sind, weil der Dienstleister offensichtlich nicht in der Lage ist, die Mobilfunknummer oder den Shortpay-Schlüssel an einem konkreten Angebot festzumachen.
Ist recht aufschlussreich und spricht für sich.
Man sollte dazu nicht vergessen, dass überhaupt keine Mobilfunkleistungen abgerechnet werden. Die angeblich empfangene SMS alleine begründet ja noch keinen Zahlungsanspruch, sondern erst die Eingabe der PIN auf einer  Seite. Der Mobilfunkbetreiber wäre also beim Nachweis, dass seine Forderung berechtigt ist, auf Hilfe von außen angewiesen. Dieses neue wunderbare Bezahlsystem für Peanuts bis 300€ im Monat steht damit auf sehr sehr wackligen Füßen...

@Ulli: Absätze und Interpunktionszeichen erhöhen die Lesbarkeit übrigens ungemein...


----------



## Teleton (16 August 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> Vor der Sperre des Anschlusses können die Mechanismen der TKV und des TKV bewahren, wenn man alles richtig macht.


Wobei der §19 TKV (Sperre, Zahlungsverzug) im Mobilfunkbereich leider nicht gilt was sich zukünftig noch zu einem echten Problem entwickeln könnte.


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

*Re: zahlundssperre shortpay71*

ich hoffe, durch diese öffentliche diskusion und das bekanntmachen des themas bei anbietern / behörden / netzagentur kommen wir recht bald zu einem * für den kunden zufriedenstellenden* ergebnis !



			
				marcellus schrieb:
			
		

> Falls es jemand noch nicht getan hat, sollte er bei seinem Mobilfunkanbieter anrufen und dem das ganze melden.


also bei mir sah das ganze zum beispiel so aus:



> 13.8.2005
> 
> E-Plus Service GmbH & Co.KG
> Edison-Allee 1
> ...



ein paar erklärende worte:
ich bin hier auf die mit- oder besser zusammenarbeit mit eplus angewiesen, da paragraph 19 (3) TKV scheinbar nur für festnetzanbieter, wie z.b. rosa T gilt. mobilfunkverträge richten sich - muß jetzt nich stimmen, hab ich aber bisher so verstanden - nach allgemeinen (vertrags-)bestimmungen im BGB. dort sind solche speziellen klauseln bzgl. sperren oder nicht sperren nicht vorgesehen. weiterhin mußte ich umdenken, was das zurückbuchen angeht. hierbei entstehen natürlich IMMER gebühren, welche letztendlich ICH schlucken muß. daher also der weg über die <s>nicht bezahlte</s> teilweise bezahlte rechnung. denn: ich kann es mir nicht leisten, erst hunderte von euros verschwinden zu lassen, um dann in einem ewig langen 'drunterunddrüber' um die rückzahlung zu kämpfen. außerdem sieht's doch so aus, daß dem beschuldigten seine schuld nachzuweisen ist. soll heißen ... wenn ich dem anbieter das geld schulde, MUSS ER MIR NACHWEISEN, daß seine
forderungen gerechtfertigt sind (kann er das ???) - wenn das geld erstmal wech is, ist in einem umgekehrten verfahren er der beschuldigte und ICH MÜSSTE IHM NACHWEISEN, daß er das geld zu unrecht besitzt. na welcher weg ist denn jetzt (für mich) der bessere ? na ?!


----------



## DNA2 (16 August 2005)

Ob derUlli es schafft, einen einzigen Satz so auszudehnen, dass der über eine Ansichtsseite läuft?

Ich wette: Ja.

Hält jemand dagegen?

P.S.: Lesen würde ich den Satz natürlich nicht ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 August 2005)

DNA2 schrieb:
			
		

> Ob derUlli es schafft, einen einzigen Satz so auszudehnen, dass der über eine Ansichtsseite läuft?
> 
> Ich wette: Ja.
> 
> ...


hääää ? :gruebel: 

nee aba mal noch was anderes:
hier laufen ja mindestens zwei sachen nebenher. da sind zum einen diejenigen, welche auch tatsächlich was gemacht haben - denen also wirklich ein abo 'verkauft' wurde und zum anderen die, die solche abo-SMS (wie lautet die mehrzahl von SMS ?) ohne ihr zutun bekommen haben. das ist dann mit sicherheit auch ne ganz andere rechtliche situation. bei den erstgenannten geht's dann eher um täuschung mit angeblichen "gratisangeboten" oder um listig versteckte oder gar nicht vorhandene hinweise auf kosten und frequenz. bei den zweiten hingegen - wie bei mir auch - geht es um die sache selbst. 
ich hab so den eindruck, als wird hier beides n bißchen zu sehr miteinander vermurschelt.


----------



## Qoppa (16 August 2005)

@ derUlli
das ist ein vorzügliches Musterschreiben! :thumb:




			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich dem anbieter das geld schulde, MUSS ER MIR NACHWEISEN, daß seine
> forderungen gerechtfertigt sind (kann er das ???) - wenn das geld erstmal wech is, ist in einem umgekehrten verfahren er der beschuldigte und ICH MÜSSTE IHM NACHWEISEN, daß er das geld zu unrecht besitzt.


das ist tatsächlich die Grundentscheidung bei allen dubiosen Forderungen. Wenn man gleich aktiv wird, spart man sich später viel Mühe.



			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> hier laufen ja mindestens zwei sachen nebenher. da sind zum einen diejenigen, welche auch tatsächlich was gemacht haben - denen also wirklich ein abo 'verkauft' wurde und zum anderen die, die solche abo-SMS ohne ihr zutun bekommen haben.


naja, aber in beiden Fällen geht es darum, sich gegen unberechtigte Forderungen zur Wehr zu setzen.
Wobei im zweiten Fall (definitiv keinen Code eingegeben) das wirklich auch strafrechtliche Qualitäten hat ... Das müßte dringend aufgeklärt werden, wie das "funktioniert" ...


----------



## Marcellus (16 August 2005)

Hi, 

Ich habe schon das ganze Forum durchgelesen in Beziehung zu den Shortpay-mist. Habe auch schon mehrere hinweise bekommen wer dahinter stecken darf, damit ich letztendlich auch mal einer verantwortlich machen kann, für den fall dass es finanzielle Schaden geben wird. Einigen sachen sind für mich aber noch nicht ganz verständlich. Und zwar: 



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> http://mob*.shortp*.de ist wohl gemeint
> 
> Das ist aber die ANMELDEMASKE zu "sendman"! (bis vor kurzem war es die von MD, also später wäre interessant, wann dein Abo begonnen hat...)
> 
> ...



Was ist der sogenannte 'sendman'? Was ist MD? Hoffe jemanden kann mir hier mehr Auskünfte über geben!

Wenn ich weiter noch was erfahre dan sag ich euch bescheid!

gr. Marcelluß


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

... ich hab geträumt heut nacht ...

wenn man im bett liegt und die augen zu hat, kommen einem schon so manch seltsame gedanken. spätestens, wenn aus den ..zig schäfchen, welche vorm einschlafen noch übern gartenzaun hopsen und alle gezählt werden wollen, plötzlich schrill piepende SMS-nachrichten werden, sollte man nochmal aufstehen und diese gedanken 'zu papier bringen'.

hier also eine weitere theorie - eine von vielen - <u>natürlich ohne damit jemanden irgendwas spezielles andichten zu wollen</u> - halt nur sone überlegung:

handynummern sieht man ja heutzutage überall. sei es nun auf den autos von firmen / außendienstmitarbeitern / privatleuten (ja, auch bei mir), in zeitungsanzeigen, auf internetseiten im impressum / in chats / auf nickpages / in foren / in zahlreichen texten mitteilungsbedürftiger mitmenschen ... für den 'hobbysammler' also ergibige quellen.

spam kennt man mitlerweile. jeder bekommt ihn und wir haben mehr oder weniger gelernt, damit zu leben. viren, trojaner und bestimmt auch menschliche wesen, welche sich ständig damit befassen, neue adressen zu sammeln um mit denen anschließend ihr unwesen zu treiben, stecken dahinter. mit sicherheit fließen dabei auch große summen für "geschaltete werbung".

ähnliches wäre doch auch mit handynummern denkbar. vom geschäftstüchtigen programierer, welcher dann zufällig auch betreiber einer oder mehrerer solcher handy-bezahl-seiten ist, erschaffen, um zum beispiel im www nach eben solchen nummern zu suchen und sie dann (unbemerkt ?) 'ins system einzuhacken'. gewinn garantiert !

natürlich alles nur rein theoretisch, denn "unser system ist sicher und ..zig tausende male geprüft". softwarefehler, hardwarefehler, durch zufälliges zusammentreffen ganz bestimmter betriebszustände ausgelöste 'fehlschaltungen'. viren, hacker ... alles natürlich nur an den haaren herbeigezogen, im kaffeesatz gelesen oder aus dem horoskop. real passiert sowas selbstverständlich nicht. nie !

... ach ja ... *seufz*


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

hallo Ihr!

Ich hatte vor ein paar wochen nach einer wegbeschreibung geschaut! und da kam die seite von short pay! musste die handynummer angeben und bekam dann ein kennwort! und nun konnte ich mir die wegbeschreibung ansehen! dann bekam ich plötzlich sms mit kontostands! erst habe ich es nicht wahrgenommen, aber die sms kam jeden tag und heute wieder eine sms mit dem Konto stand über 80 euro...

dann habe ich diese seite gefunden Computerbetrug!

da schrieb eine, wie man kündigen kann! man soll eine sms an 80777 mit dem Wort " Status" schreiben, dann erfährt man welches shortpay man hat! i hatte dann die sms bekommen Shortpay71!
dann schrieb ich noch eine sms: Stop Shortpay71!
bekam eine sms: ihr abo wurde erfolgreich gelöscht!

nun, würde ich gerne wissen, was mit dem Kontostand ist! und warum immer diese sms kommen!  und ob der betrag auf die handyrechung kommt?? 

könnt ihr mir tipps geben!

Danke

Karina


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2005)

karina schrieb:
			
		

> könnt ihr mir tipps geben!


Z. B. erstmal lesen. Versuche es mal hier mit: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114074#114074 und berichte wieder über Deine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*Shortpay...??!!?*

halli hallo,

ich habe ebenfalls seit ungefähr seit drei tagen die SMS mit wortlaut: "Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Services Shortpay71 beträgt €€,€€ Euro. Inos unter http:/....... " von der nummer 80777 bekommen. Frage: 
1) was für ein Service/Einrichtung ist shortpay (hab das forum gelesen bin aber leicht dumm geblieben :-? .....)
2) was oder wo muss ich was machen um mich bei shortpay bekannt zu machen geschweige denn mich bei ihnen zu regestrieren?
3) um von meinem HandyKonto abbuchen zu können, müssen die mir doch einen Nachweis für erbrachte Leistungen erbringen oder etwa nicht? von daher denke ich, ich brauch mir deswegen keine sorgen machen und behandle diese nachrichten als "normale" SpamSMS.....

 :evil: wenn die Abbuchungen tätigen, denke ich dies muss man sich ja nicht gefallen lassen, und kann dagegen vorgehen... :argue: 
ehm ihr scheint hier eine sehr kompetente Gemeinde zu sein, ich danke schon mal für answers und verspreche öfter rein zu schauen.... Berlin grüsst! :lol: bis später der Peti


----------



## stieglitz (17 August 2005)

@peti
lies dir erstmal das durch:
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=276


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*Re: email*

hi, 

an wen hast du denn diese E-Mail geschickt? Direkt an mobile.shortpay.de oder an wapme.de? Habe nämlich gleiches Problem. Bei wapme.de ist per Telefon nur schwer jemand zu erreichen. Und bei mobile.shortpay.de komme ich nicht rein, da ich die Zugangsdaten nicht habe.

Hilfe!!


----------



## tinte (17 August 2005)

Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen????? ich habe am samstag um 20.43 Uhr die erste sms bekommen. in der stand: Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen shortpays71 beträgt 24.95 Euro. Infos unter http://mobile.shortpay.de oder 018057702008
Was soll ich jetzt machen??? ich hab mich noch nie irgendwo angemeldet.... woher haben die meine e- mail adresee usw.????
Bitte helft mir!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*Bitte um dringende Rückmeldung!*

Hallo! Ein guter Freund von mir hat mal wieder Mist gebaut! Leider kann er nicht so gut deutsch und deswegen versuch ich Euch mal das zu erzählen was ich so verstanden habe^^ AAALLSOOO....:

Er ist auf irgend eine Seite gegangen und hat sich da über das Handy registriert. Dann hat er eine SMS bekommen, wo ein bestätigungscode angezeigt wurde, den er dann auf der Seite zur Freischaltung eingegeben hat. Jetzt bekommt er täglich mehrere SMS´! Die letzte, die jetzt ankam war:

Nummer: 80777
Nachricht: Ihr Kontostand für die Nutzung des mobilen Services shortpay71 beträgt 109,78 Euro. Infos unter http://mobile-shortpay.de oder unter 01805/7702008. 

Was kann man da machen? Bitte um hilfe, denn ich habe überhauptkeine Ahnung davon. Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## sascha (17 August 2005)

> Was kann man da machen?



Wenn das Abo unerwünscht ist - beenden.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*Beenden*

Naja. Leichter gesagt als getan. Ich, bzw. er hat dort keinen Loginbereich um es zu beenden!


----------



## dotshead (17 August 2005)

Wenn Du das anhängende Pic als verbraucherfreundlich empfindest und meinst das aus diesem Pic klar hervorgeht, dass man ein Abo abschliesst, herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Anscheinend ist das Posting, auf welches sich meine Antwort bezog, "verloren" gegangen. Trotzdem als Beispiel, dass auch auf diesem aktuellen Screenshot von vor*****.** nicht erkenntlich ist, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt.

Achso hab gerade festgestellt, dass Cookie Problem besteht immer noch.


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2005)

trinchen schrieb:
			
		

> ...komme ich nicht rein, da ich die Zugangsdaten nicht habe.





			
				tinte schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich jetzt machen?





			
				Lars123 schrieb:
			
		

> Was kann man da machen?...Naja. Leichter gesagt als getan. Ich, bzw. er hat dort keinen Loginbereich um es zu beenden!


Da hat er Recht, der Sascha


> Wenn das Abo unerwünscht ist - beenden.



Erste Maßnahme für Shortpay-Kunden sollte sein, den Dienst im Shortpay Mobile Online Kundencenter zu beenden (einfach auf die blaue Schrift klicken!) Die Quelle das "Friedensangebotes" stammt von > HIER <. Die fehlenden Zugangsdaten kann man sich (kostenlos) erneut per SMS oder per E-Mail zusenden lassen, um das Kundencenter zu bedienen.

Wie es dann letztlich mit der Rechnung bestellt ist, bleibt abzuwarten. Jeder betroffene Endkunde muss sich da selbst drum kümmern.

Insbesondere findet sich in dem "Kundencenter" auch die Beschreibung des Angebotes und die Anschrift des Inhalteanbieters. Dieser Inhalteanbieter ist derjenige, der das Zahlungssystem "Shortpay" so eingestellt hat, dass ihm die Kunden womöglich länger, als eigentlich von den Kunden selbst beabsichtigt, bleiben. Es liegt an dem Inhalteanbieter, ob er das Zahlungssystem für einen Tag, drei oder fortlaufend einsetzt. Am Kunden liegt es, bei einem mehrtägigen Abonnement dieses rechtzeitig zu kündigen, wenn er es nicht mehr braucht.



> _Beispiel Routenplaner:_ bevor man in den Urlaub fährt ist es ratsam, sich über die Route kundig zu machen. Der gemeine Internetnutzer bedient eine Suchmaschine und gelangt auf den kostenpflichtigen Inhalt eines Anbieters. Hier bekommt er, nach Eingabe seiner Handynummer, einen Code für den Zugang zur Internetseite per SMS. Der User (jetzt Kunde) nutzt den Routenplaner und fährt am Morgen danach in die Ferien.
> 
> Was er übersehen hat, ist der angezeigte Preis in dem Fenster, wo er die Handynummer eingegeben hatte und die Tatsache, dass da was stand von "_9,98 € pro Tag_" und "_Abonnement_" bzw "_...pro Tag_".
> Nach 14 Tagen Gardasee und unterwegs täglichen SMS mit dem aktuellen Kontostand, weiss der Kunde nicht was da gewesen war und beschwert sich hier und dort und natürlich im Computerbetrugsforum.
> ...


Wie die Sache rechtlich zu bewerten ist, weiß derzeit noch niemand so richtig. Das System ist neu und war bislang auch noch störanfällig  - da sage ich nur _preisabschneidendes iFrame_ und _undeutliche Preisauszeichnung_, wenn es sich um ein Abonnement handelt.

Worum es mir hier mit diesem Posting aber wirklich geht, ist die Tatsache, dass die Beschwerdeführer das (wie auch immer) eingegangene Abo weiter laufen lassen. Das somit bestehende "schädigende Ereignis" wird nicht abgestellt und produziert u. U. täglich höhere Kosten über den Handyvertrag.

___________________________________________
_Und noch ein Nachschlag an die Konkurenz von GN:_

Dieses "Shortpay" ist mMn derzeit der Renner bei den Webmastern. Anscheinend fließen den Konkurenten (und da scheint es noch nicht viele zu geben) die Felle davon. Es sei Euch unbenommen, öffentlich Kritik zu üben aber was allmählich albern wirkt, sind die merkbefreiten Zwischen- und gefacten Hilferufe hier im Computerbetrugsforum, die relativ eindeutige Handschriften tragen.

LG Reducal


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Wer nur den Bestätigungscode eingetippt hat, aber das närrische Passwort zum Aufruf des sogenannten Contents verweigert hat, sollte noch in der normalen Widerspruchsfrist bei Fernabsatzgeschäften sein.

Da lohnt sich also ein formal korrekter Widerspruch, egal, ob es überhaupt einen wirksamen Vertrag geben sollte.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Zur Erklärung: Soweit ich die Anleitung verstehe, erhält der Verbraucher nach Eingabe des Bestätigungscodes ein Passwort angezeigt, welches er an eine E-Mailadresse senden kann.

Einen Link zum Aufruf des Contents zeigt man ihm auch. Wer den nicht nutzt, behält sein Widerrufs-/Rücktrittsrecht, weil er nicht selbst den Abruf der Dienstleistung veranlasst.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (17 August 2005)

> Es sei Euch unbenommen, öffentlich Kritik zu üben aber was allmählich albern wirkt, sind die merkbefreiten Zwischen- und gefacten Hilferufe hier im Computerbetrugsforum, die relativ eindeutige Handschriften tragen.



Ich weiß nicht ob, und wenn ja, was gefakt ist. Ich weiß nur eines: Verbraucher(-schützer) und/oder Regulierer und/oder Politik werden im Zweifelsfall nicht fragen, bei welchem einzelnen Anbieter nun Probleme auftraten. Letztlich wird das Zahlungsmittel per se in Zweifel gezogen/reguliert/untersagt/ignoriert. Womit wir übrigens wieder beim Dialer wären: Da gabs auch saubere Anbieter und schwarze Schafe. Die Letzteren und ihre Geldgier haben den Ruf ruiniert, "büßen" musste die gesamte Branche.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

Danke Euch. Das Abo ist gekündigt!

Gute Nacht an ALLE und vor allem an den der mir WIRKLICH helfen konnte!

Das war... äähhhmmm... moment!


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

*DANKE!*

Reducal^^ Gute Nacht


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Erklärung: Soweit ich die Anleitung verstehe, erhält der Verbraucher nach Eingabe des Bestätigungscodes ein Passwort angezeigt, welches er an eine E-Mailadresse senden kann.


Viel zu umständlich - der User gibt den Code ein und ist drin! Zusätzlich kann er sich diesen Code/das Passwort auch nochmal per E-Mail schicken lassen. So habe ich das bislang verstanden.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

Mein Kollege hat´s ja "Live" miterlebt und ich habe jetzt auch verstanden, wie  der Scheiß geht... Ich werde morgen abend hier rein posten, was da genau ablief.....


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2005)

*Re: DANKE!*



			
				Lars123 schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Nacht


Gute Nacht Lars und ich wünsche Deinem Kollegen, dass die Abo-Kosten nur geringfügig und zu verkraften sind!


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Nach dieser nachgereichten Hilfeseite, die merkwürdigerweise den Neukunden nicht gezeigt wird, sondern nur z.B. über dieses Forum für die Hilfesuchenden verlinkt ist, wird ein Fenster gezeigt, welches erst auf Mausklick in den Contentbereich leitet.

Wer das nicht geklickt hat, hat eben die Leistung nicht selbst gestartet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wer das nicht geklickt hat, hat eben die Leistung nicht selbst gestartet.


Berichtige mich bitte! Aber der Inhalt kann doch eigentlich nur gestartet werden, wenn jemand mit der verwendeten Handynummer in Reichweite ist. Das Phänomen mit der Eingabe fremder Handynummern hat sich erübrigt, da derjenige, der den Code empfängt auch derjenige ist, der diesen in die Website einträgt.
Rein hypothetisch könnte es Ausnahmen geben aber die gestalten sich eher abenteuerlich, denn wer gibt heutzutage schon sein Handy aus der Hand? Unliebsame Kollegen, die Mobbing auf höchstem Nivea treiben oder Lottertypen, die ihr mobiles Teil herleien - weiter reicht meine Phantasie nicht.

Sollten allerdings Ansatzpunkte für einen Missbrauch im System vorliegen, dann möchte ich gern einer der ersten sein, der davon erfährt.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2005)

Wenn man die Postings des Herrn Reducal liest, könnte man fast den Eindruck bekommen,  
dass er zur Supportabteilung der Fa.  GN gehört. Die Bemühtheit ist beeindruckend.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2005)

Das geht jetzt was durcheinander. Ich hatte nur etwas zum Rücktrittsrecht sagen wollen.

Im Normalfall ist ein Verbraucher gegen überraschende Drückergeschäfte geschützt, indem er ein Rücktrittsrecht hat. Das gilt auch für Handydialer.

Der Verbraucher verliert sein Rücktrittsrecht, wenn der den Abruf der Dienstleistung begonnen hat. Dies ist mit der Eingabe des Bestätigungscodes noch nicht erfolgt.

Wenn also der Verbraucher die wiederholten Code-Eingaben lästig findet und unterwegs abbricht, hat er eventuell den letzten Link nicht gedrückt. Derjenige hat noch das volle Rücktrittsrecht.

Das gleiche gilt sicherlich, wenn der Contentbereich falsch konfiguriert ist oder sonstwie nicht geht. Es erhält das Rücktrittsrecht.

Das ist wichtig für alle, die keinen Content gesehen haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (17 August 2005)

> Das gleiche gilt sicherlich, wenn der Contentbereich falsch konfiguriert ist oder sonstwie nicht geht. Es erhält das Rücktrittsrecht.



In der Theorie. In der Praxis beharren Mobilfunkbetreiber und Abrechner auf ihr Inkasso. Auseinandersetzen soll man sich stattdessen mit dem "Inhalte"-Anbieter, also dem Webmaster. War zumindest bei meinem Eigenversuch (per Handypay viel Geld gezahlt, dafür nix bekommen) vor ein paar Wochen so.


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2005)

Verwundert schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man die Postings des Herrn Reducal liest, könnte man fast den Eindruck bekommen,
> dass er zur Supportabteilung der Fa.  GN gehört. Die Bemühtheit ist beeindruckend.


Falsch, weder bezahlt noch aus irgendwelchen andern niederen Beweggründen heraus. Lies´ doch am besten noch mal von > HIER an <. Kritik, Tatsachen und Spekulation liegen oft sehr nahe beieiander.


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> In der Theorie. In der Praxis beharren Mobilfunkbetreiber und Abrechner auf ihr Inkasso. Auseinandersetzen soll man sich stattdessen mit dem "Inhalte"-Anbieter, also dem Webmaster.


Genau so sehe ich das (momentan) auch, gucke oben! Unkenrufe zum Trotz geht es mir vor allem um die Transparenz dieser Handypayments, deren Umgang anscheinend nicht wenigen Leuten Probleme bereitet.


----------



## Wembley (18 August 2005)

Ärgerlich ist einfach die Tastsache, dass ein "System" offensichtliche Schwächen aufweist, aber man kassiert schon "Länge mal Breite". Bezeichnend auch, dass die Mobilfunker da mitmachen.

Es heißt z. B. "Politiker können nur in Legislaturperioden denken". Mobilfunker anscheinend nur in noch kürzeren Zeiträumen. Es kommen einem immer wieder Artikel unter, wo von seiten der Handybetreiber und anderen Zahlungsanbietern geklagt wird, dass die Akzeptanz fürs Online- bzw. Handybilling viel zu gering sei. Zwischen den Zeilen liest man den unausgesprochenen Vorwurf der mangelnden Flexibilität bzw. der "Sparbuchmentalität" (als Synonym für Rückständigkeit) des Durchschnittsbürgers. Wer aber solche Handypayment-Systeme zulässt, braucht sich aber nachher nicht zu wundern, wenn jahrelange Bemühungen, Vertrauen für neue Zahlungssysteme zu erzeugen, mit einem Schlag zunichte gemacht werden.

Wenn man sich anschaut, welches Chaos sich bei diesem System schon für interessierte Beobachter offenbart, nährt dies den Verdacht, dass es "dahinter", wo man schwer Einblick gewinnen kann, auch nicht besser aussieht. Fragen wie "Hat der Kunde, nachdem er alles richtig eingegeben hat,  überhaupt das bekommen, was er wollte?" sind durchaus gerechtfertigt. Aber für die beteiligten Firmen ist wohl nur eines wichtig: Dass der "Zähler" rennt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (18 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> allen  Unkenrufe zum Trotz geht es mir vor allem um die Transparenz dieser Handypayments, deren Umgang anscheinend nicht wenigen Leuten Probleme bereitet.


wem:  den Betreibern oder den Verbrauchern? 

die Transparenz wär unglaublich leicht zu erreichen, einige wenige klar lesbare Hinweise 
und es gäbe nicht den Verdacht der gewollten  Irreführung ( Insbesondere bei den pausenlosen "Nachbesserungen"
und "Umgestaltungen" ....) 

cp


----------



## IM (18 August 2005)

@Captain Picard

Was genau ist denn das Ziel dieses Forums - wenn nicht auch, dass Anbieter Nachbesserungen vollziehen ?


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> wem:  den Betreibern oder den Verbrauchern?


Meine den Verbraucher, die Betreiber sehen es eher gelassen, wie das vergangene Mehrtagesgeschehen vermuten lässt. Das können die auch, denn den schwarzen Peter haben (über Zwischenhändler) die Mobilfunkunternehmen, die den dann an den Endkunden abdrücken werden.
Momentan haben wir nur Meldungen hier im Forum über Kontostandsmeldungen via SMS oder per diversem Kundencenter - demnächst kommen jedoch die ersten Handyrechnungen dazu und dann geht´s aufä!
 :banned:

_Gute Nacht!_


----------



## Captain Picard (18 August 2005)

@IM 
Und warum werden bereits getroffene Verbesserungen wieder rückgängig gemacht 
sobald die Aufmerksamkeit nachlässt?  Ich denke,  das  brauchen wir  nicht nochmal durchzukauen. 

Auf den Arm nehmen kann ich mich allein, da brauche ich keine fremde  Hilfe für. 

Es ist ja geradezu rührend, dass das Forum als Berater angesehen wird für Dinge, die
 Selbstverständlichkeiten sein sollten. Aber offensichtlich bedarf es doch der Peitsche  der Regulierung 
wie bei den Dialern, da wurde auch getrixt bis  zum  bitteren Ende.  

cp


----------



## IM (18 August 2005)

> Und warum werden bereits getroffene Verbesserungen wieder rückgängig gemacht



Welche denn ?


----------



## Wembley (18 August 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau ist denn das Ziel dieses Forums - wenn nicht auch, dass Anbieter Nachbesserungen vollziehen ?



Da bleibt nur noch zu sagen: Das Jahresabo "Vornamen" kostet weiterhin 3642,70 Euro. Wenn's kein Schaltjahr ist.

Ach ja, und dass die Branche panische Angst davor hat, Preisangaben s*o richtig deutlich* zu gestalten, ist ja auch nicht neu.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Captain Picard (18 August 2005)

IM schrieb:
			
		

> Welche denn ?


Lesen hilft: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114085#114085
nochmaliges Widerkäuen bringt nichts 

cp


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für die beteiligten Firmen ist wohl nur eines wichtig: Dass der "Zähler" rennt.


Die Optimierungen der Festlegung der Deckungsbeiträge pro Kunde beschäftigt die Menschheit schon länger.

Die Frage ist, was den geschäftlichen Zielen mehr hilft, jeden fassbaren Reisenden gleich bis auf das letzte Hemd auszuplündern oder einen Wegezoll festzulegen, dass den Reisenden soviel bleibt, dass sie auch noch mehrmals wiederkommen können.

Handypayment setzt scheinbar auf das erstgenannte Konzept.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (18 August 2005)

Handypayment *in den falschen Händen* setzt scheinbar auf das erstgenannte Konzept.

Handypayment ist an sich nicht schlecht, wenn es transparent und _preiswert_ eingesetzt wird. Einfach und flexibel einsetzbar, für Micropayment bestens geeignet, eine riesiger Markt. Mich wundert schon sehr, warum man dieses System nur aus Gründen der kurzzeitigen Gewinnmaximierung so verbrennt. Denkt in der Branche eigentlich niemand mittel- bis langfristig?


----------



## dvill (18 August 2005)

Der Zahlungsanbieter hat in der Planung scheinbar eine Reichweite von Q2 nach Q3.



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Handypayment *in den falschen Händen* setzt scheinbar auf das erstgenannte Konzept.


In Bezug auf die falschen Hände haben wir es hier scheinbar genau mit den Richtigen zu tun.

Wenn beim Modemdialern bereits vor Wirksamkeit der Neuregulierung die Partner-Auszahlungen ausbleiben mussten, weil die Stornoquote zu hoch war, scheinen diese Partner mit den stornoträchtigen Angeboten offensichtlich keine bessere Alternative zu haben.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay71*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> handybeschiss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo, bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen, weil ich auch Probleme mit den hier genannten SMS habe. Ich habe bereits eine Rechnung erhalten. Es steht lediglich die Summe von 86,03 € drauf und Abo-Infodienste. Eingezogen von der Firma Wapme Systems AG.
Keine Einzelaufstellung oder sonst etwas, woraus ersichtlich ist um welches Produkt oder Infos es sich handelt.
Selbst mein Handyanbiter kann mir Aukunft über diese Summe machen.


----------



## handybeschiss (19 August 2005)

*shortpay71*

Es geht weiter! Trotz Kündigung der Einzugsermächtigung bei debitel (telefonisch sowie per Mail) hat debitel gestern den gesammten Betrag, also die normalen Telefongebühren sowie einen Betrag von über 50 € für shortpay71 abgebucht :evil: WIr haben den strittigen Betrag zurückbuchen lassen, aber es ist halt immer mit Ärger verbunden. Zudem bekam ich von debitel eine Mail daß ich für die Rechnung zukünftig noch knapp 3 € bezahlen soll.... Deshalb erfolgte heute folgender Brief an debitel:
Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail von heute. Entgegen Ihrer Aussage vom 12.08.05 unsere Einzugsermächtigung gelöscht zu haben und entgegen unserem Widerspruch wurde der volle Rechnungsbetrag abgebucht.

Eine Einzugsermächtigung setzt eine vertrauensvolle Zusammenarbeit zwischen Kunden und Anbieter voraus. Die vorliegenden Ereignisse lassen deutliche Zweifel daran aufkommen. Nicht nur, dass Debitel mit einem äußerst zweifelhaften, meiner Meinung nach unseriösen Handy-Payment-Anbieter (und hier bin ich mit meiner Meinung nicht allein. Ich empfehle Ihnen in den einschlägigen Foren wie z. Bsp. Computerbetrug.de zu recherchieren), sondern dass entlegenen eigener Aussagen weiterhin abgebucht wird. Aus den vorgenannten Gründen, werden wir eine Berechnung, von Gebühren, für die nicht erteilte Einzugsermächtigung, auch für die Zukunft nicht akzeptieren. Wir verweisen, noch einmal darauf, dass wir in dieser Angelegenheit anwaltliche Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen werden. Wenn es denn sein muss, auch gegen Forderungen von Debitel, die nicht durch unser Verschulden veranlasst worden sind. 

Nicht zuletzt, wird es von der Abwicklung zwischen uns und Debitel abhängen ob wir uns für eine Vertragserneuerung im April 2006 entscheiden.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen

mal sehen, was jetzt passiert.


----------



## Der Jurist (19 August 2005)

Wenn Du an eine Strafanzeige denkst, weil Du Dich vom Diensteanbieter betrogen fühlst, dann  schaue hier  auch unter dem Stichwort "Geldwäsche" nach. Das ist ein rechtliches Problem, das die Provider gerne ignorieren.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (19 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay71*



			
				handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht weiter! Trotz Kündigung der Einzugsermächtigung bei debitel (telefonisch sowie per Mail) hat debitel gestern den gesammten Betrag, also die normalen Telefongebühren sowie einen Betrag von über 50 € für shortpay71 abgebucht.




Leider ist es wohl bei den meisten Anbietern üblich, bei von Lastschrift abweichender Zahlung einen teilweise deftigen Aufschlag zu berechnen.  :x  Dies steht aber in den Vertragsbedingungen drin und sollte vor einem generellen Widerruf bedacht werden. 
Aber ich habe da in einem Musterschreiben der Verbraucherzentrale bzgl. der Gaspreiserhöhung einen Textpart entdeckt, der meiner Meinung nach durchaus auch hier verwendbar ist. Man muss ihn halt an die Gegebenheiten anpassen. Dann kann die Einzugserm. bestehen bleiben und es kommen keine mehrkosten hinzu.  

*"Hiermit beschränke ich die Ihnen erteilte Einzugsermächtigung nur zum Einzug von Entgelten, Abschlagszahlungen sowie Ausgleichszahlungen zum Abschluss der Jahresrechnung zu den bisherigen Preisen (ggf. zuzüglich eines Aufschlags von 2 Prozent). Ich weise ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass darüber hinaus gehende Abbuchungen nicht von der Einzugsermächtigung gedeckt sind. Sollte es auf Grund unzulässiger überhöhter Abbuchungen Ihrerseits zu Mehrkosten/Rückbuchungskosten kommen, geht dies zu Ihren Lasten. *

Ich werde meine Einzugsermächtigung dahingehend beschränken, dass Forderungen für Abo-Dienste nicht von der Einzugserm. gedeckt sind, sondern nur Kosten für abgehende Standard-SMS/MMS und Telefonate. Mal sehen wie der rosa Riese dann reagiert.


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay71*



			
				Wavestar0759 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde meine Einzugsermächtigung dahingehend beschränken, dass Forderungen für Abo-Dienste nicht von der Einzugserm. gedeckt sind, sondern nur Kosten für abgehende Standard-SMS/MMS und Telefonate. Mal sehen wie der rosa Riese dann reagiert.


ich denke, sowas wird nicht gehen. vermutlich wird sich da keiner drauf einlassen. rechnung ist rechnung und was draufsteht, ist fällig.

ich hab's nun auch endlich geschafft, bei ePlus meine onlineRechnung anzugucken und *jawoll*, auch n paar empfangene SMS für 4,99 das stück drauf gefunden. natürlich haben die auch noch gar keine zeit gehabt, meine mail / mein fax von vor einer woche zu lesen. logisch. sonst hätten sie ja irgendwie reagieren müssen. so hat sich das mit der einzugsermächtigung erledigt - denken die. habe jedoch sofort per einschreiben protestiert ...


			
				handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz Kündigung der Einzugsermächtigung bei debitel (telefonisch sowie per Mail) hat debitel gestern den gesammten Betrag, also die normalen Telefongebühren sowie einen Betrag von über 50 € für shortpay71 abgebucht.


... *telefongespräche haben im zweifelsfall nie stattgefunden (!!!)*, nochmals auf meine 3-seiten-erklärung vom letzten mal hingewiesen und in aussicht gestellt, daß wenn sich nicht in kürze ne lösung findet, ich den ganzen quark zur anzeige bringen werde - und das gegen jeden möglichen beteiligten (eben auch gegen den provider).
so. auf zur nächsten runde ...


----------



## Insider (19 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay71*



			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> .... daß wenn sich nicht in kürze ne lösung findet, ich den ganzen quark zur anzeige bringen werde - und das gegen jeden möglichen beteiligten (eben auch gegen den provider).



Genau DAS war zu erwarten - die Leute kommen mit der Sache nicht zurecht und erwägen strafrechtliche Schritte, in dem jeder und alles angezeigt wird!

Meiner (bescheidenen) Meinung nach ist das nicht der richtige Weg. Die Strafverfolger werden Euch nicht vor Schaden bewahren und außerdem scheint es so, dass hier gar keine Straftat vorliegt, so dass die Anzeigenerstattung nicht erfolgversprechend sein kann. Kümmert Euch zivil um die Angelegenheit (evtl. mit Anwalt) und verlasst Euch nicht auf Behörden, die hier sachlich nicht zuständig sind.


----------



## Anonymous (19 August 2005)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> Genau DAS war zu erwarten - die Leute kommen mit der Sache nicht zurecht und erwägen strafrechtliche Schritte, in dem jeder und alles angezeigt wird!


doch doch, die leute kommen sehr wohl mit der sache zurecht.

dank der allgemeinen ignoranz unter den mobilfunkprovidern / plattformanbietern / inhalteanbietern - <u>jeder verdient da sicher ganz gut drann (und profitgier entschuldigt ja heutzutage alles)</u> - und der tatsache (langsam wird's langweilig, aber wenn du es gerne nochmal hören willst, bitteschön: ) *ich habe nichts gemacht ! ich bin kein  "ups, ich hab da ausversehen irgendwo draufgedrückt"-teeny. ich weiß, daß ICH NICHT VERANTWORTLICH für diesen sch... bin.*, wird das so kommen.

und das ist auch gut so. es ist nicht meine aufgabe, die schwarzen schafe auszusortieren. für sowas gibt's die kripo. wenn alle bisher angesprochenen (eplus, global netcom, wapme) nur so tun, als wär nix, wenn der wapme-typ - wapme, der plattformanbieter (!!!) - mir noch nicht mal sagen kann, für was ich bezahlen soll und am tel. nur rumeiert und außer "der kunde ist immer schuld" keine weitere theorie für denkbar hält ... ja dann geh ich mal ganz stark von betrug aus und hier werde ich nicht in irgendeinem albernen zivielprozeß um meine 45 eier heulen - bei betrug ist das sache der kripo. und ende.

die dialer sind tot. handypay ist der nachfolger und bereits so kurz nach dem start geschehen hier derart seltsame dinge ...

die zeit, in der gut zureden hilft, ist lang vorbei.


			
				Insider schrieb:
			
		

> jeder und alles


hat / haben noch genau bis zum monatsende zeit, das wieder zu richten, danach ist schluß mit der gutmütigkeit !


----------



## Reducal (19 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> die schwarzen schafe auszusortieren. für sowas gibt's die kripo.


Der Glaube daran wird keine Berge versetzen! Ulli, Deine Dir eigene Meinung is zwar ziemlich cool, die wird jedoch bald dahin schmelzen müssen. Sei nicht enttäuscht über den Ausgang des Verfahrens - teile uns ruhig (wahrscheinl. nächstes Jahr) das Ergebnis mit.



			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> die zeit, in der gut zureden hilft, ist lang vorbei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gutmütig/gemütlich wird es erst dann, wenn kein Handy mehr die lauen Abende am Strand oder lüsterne Nächte bei Vollmond unterbricht. Blos den Grund des (vorübergehend, ewigen) Schweigen des Handtelefons mag sich der Betrachter kaum vorstellen wollen - eine gar grausige Intension.


----------



## kiki86 (20 August 2005)

Hey Leutz, hier ist noch son toller Fall von "[edit]", ich wollte nur fragen, ob bei jemandem schonmal etwas von dem anfallenden Beträgen abgebucht wurde von der Handyrechnung (bei Vertragshandys)??? Bin jetzt nämlich mal gespannt ob die 45€ auf meiner nächsten Rechnung anstehen und ob ich die zurückbuchen kann, bzw. mein Handybetreiber!

Danke im Vorraus

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert  modaction _


----------



## kkos951 (20 August 2005)

Hallo
 habe den Mist auch
 habe mit O2 auch zigmal telefoniert.
 jedes mal ein anderer  O2 Mitarbeiter und jedes mal was neues. Ich habe insgesamt  5 tel Nummer die alle nicht helfen weil kein MENSCH  ans Tel geht
0221 748452455
0211 748452455
0211 60262455
0211 74845119
01805 140077
 der letzte Mitarbeiter von der Rechnung Abteilung hat mir mehrmals telefonisch versichert das  es NICHT von meiner Hamdy Rechnung abgebucht wird.
 Ich wollte es schriftlich haben  wollte aber doch nicht machen. Also was tun wenn der Betrag doch abgebucht wird???
 Die wollen nur daß ich mich an [] wap me wende und  die sollen das Problem klären.
 was bis jetzt gelaufen ist muß ich zahlen. Ich habe eien Vetrag mit Wap me also zahlen. ich habe denne gesagt daß ich gar keien Vetrag habe ich habe nicht mal die Vetragsdaten zu sehen bekommen weder schriftlich noch per SMS noch was anderem. DEr O2 Mitarbeiter meinte die müssen davon ausgehen daß alles in Ordnung ist.
 "und wenn ich daraaf hinweise daß es nicht in Ordnung ist werden sie was dagegen tun?
 "nein wir können nichts dagen tun" war die Antwort
 Wenn es so kommt kündige ich bei O2 auch wenn ich seit  über 5 Hajren den selben Vetrag habe und nicht mal ein Handy zur jährlichen Vetragsverlägerung bekommen habe.
 Scheint so als ob jeder mitverdient also ist der Kunde der dumme

Konstantin

*[Virenscanner: Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert]*


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

kkos951 schrieb:
			
		

> ... ist der Kunde der dumme


das ist leider realität !
schon lange bevor es handys gab, war das so.

<u>frage: was machste denn, wenn auf deiner telefonrechnung was nicht stimmt ?</u>
dein dienstleister hat nämlich IMMER recht. bei ihm kommen die daten aus mit "integrierten prüfverfahren abgesicherten" ... äh ... woher auch immer, "welche inplausibilitäten sicher erkennen" ... und so weiter und so fort. (das war jetzt zwar mal n spruch vonner telekom, aber passt hier ja auch ganz gut rein.)
<u>antwort: du hast (fast) gar keine chance !</u>
der zählerstand von deinem privaten einheitenzähler wird nicht anerkannt, genauso wie ein evtl vorhandenes protokoll deiner telefonanlage. könntest du ja manipuliert haben. basta ! das einzigste, was dir echt bleibt, ist TKV 19 (3).

und beim handy ? biste da jetzt freiwild für die anbieter ? können die mit dir letztendlich machen was sie wollen ?
... naja ... ich sach mal: KÖNIG kunde hat ganz schön leiden müßen ! aber dennoch >> *alle kraft geht von den kunden aus !*

drüber nachdenken !


----------



## kkos951 (20 August 2005)

Ich habe WAP me keine erlaubniss erteilt Geld  durch meine Handy Rechnung  abzubuchen.
 Wenn ich es meinem Handy Provider es mitteile, dann soll er prüfen ob es so ist oder nicht.
 ohne mein Erlaubniss darf er  nicht auszahlen oder abbuchen.
 ich habe O2 für  "seine Dienste bezahlt".
 Über Geld eintreiben  für andere Dinstleistungen die man nicht mal freiwilig gebucht hat von irgenwelchen anderen Firmen war nicht die Rede.

Ist schon komisch das ganze.

Konstantin


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> gemütlich wird es erst dann, wenn kein Handy mehr die lauen Abende am Strand oder lüsterne Nächte bei Vollmond unterbricht.


genau ! dazu, genau dazu kommt nämlich immer das auswahlmenü kurz nachm einschalten:
	
	



```
Telefon ? / Nur Musik ?
```
 


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Blos den Grund des (vorübergehend, ewigen) Schweigen des Handtelefons mag sich der Betrachter kaum vorstellen wollen - eine gar grausige Intension.


  :gruebel: fällt mir gar keiner ein, wenn ich mal ehrlich bin.
wenn der m.provider denkt, er müsse das so mit seinen kunden machen - ja gut. es gibt genug alternativen. ich brauche z.B. nur zum auto gehen, den hörer in die hand nehmen - weiter geht's  8)


----------



## Reducal (20 August 2005)

kkos951 schrieb:
			
		

> .... kündige ich bei O2 auch wenn ich seit  über 5 Hajren den selben Vetrag habe ....





> Wie sich unschwer feststellen lässt, flattern derzeit die ersten "erhöhten" Handyrechnungen den Vertragsnehmern ins Haus. Prognosen, wie z. B. > hier in diesem Beitrag < und auch > hier < werden damit für einige Handynutzer zur bitteren Wirklichkeit.



Das vorzeitige Kündigen von Handyverträgen wird sich nicht umsetzten lassen. Die Vertragslaufzeiten (Grundgebühr bzw./und Mindestumsatz) werden bis zum Ende von den Vertragsgebern beansprucht. Auch die Mitnahme einer Telefonnummer ist vor Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit nicht möglich - das ist bei allen Anbietern gleich. Ein außerordentliches Kündigungsrecht ist jedoch im Einzelfall zu prüfen.



			
				kkos951 schrieb:
			
		

> ...und nicht mal ein Handy zur jährlichen Vetragsverlägerung bekommen habe.


Jährlich oder zweijährlich? Bei zweijährigen Laufzeiten kann man bei der Verlängerung eines O²-Vertrages immer entweder ein Handy oder eine Gutschrift (derzeit 120 €) bekommen. Dazu ist es jedoch notwendig, dass sich der Kunde rechtzeitig vor Vertragsablauf bei O² meldet. Wenn die Kündigungsfrist jedoch überschritten ist (3 Monate), dann Verlängert sich der Vertrag automatisch um ein Jahr, der Anspruch auf ein neues Gerät oder die Gutschrift erlischt mEn damit.


----------



## handybeschiss (21 August 2005)

kiki86 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wollte nur fragen, ob bei jemandem schonmal etwas von dem anfallenden Beträgen abgebucht wurde von der Handyrechnung (bei Vertragshandys)??? Bin jetzt nämlich mal gespannt ob die 45€ auf meiner nächsten Rechnung anstehen und ob ich die zurückbuchen kann, bzw. mein Handybetreiber!


Ja, die buchen ab!  :evil: Jedenfalls debitel. In meinem Fall knappe 80 €, trotz Kündigung der Einzugsermächtigung. Habe den Betrag jetzt zurückgebucht, mal sehen was weiter geschieht.


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2005)

handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> Habe den Betrag jetzt zurückgebucht, mal sehen was weiter geschieht.


Du bekommst nochmal eine Aufforderung zum bezahlen, zzgl. der Rückbuchungsgebühr (4 bis 12 €). Ist beim Anbieter daraufhin kein Erfolg zu verzeichnen, wird der Anschluss vorübergehend abgeschaltet.


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114117#114117 !!!


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2005)

*die ganze sache mit dem paycheck*

Guten Abend an alle,

ich weiß das zu meinem Problem jetzt viele denken "steht doch alles schon da"

aber

ich bekomme seit Tagen diese bekannten sms von Paycheck wie viele halt auch.
Nur ich benutze mein Handy wenig und vor allem nicht für irgendwelche Dialer, Klingeltöne oder ähnlichen Sachen. Nur um ab und zu zu telefonieren.
Ich hab mich nirgendwo angemeldet, per sms einen Pin oder Passwort erhalten und so wie ich es verstehe soll ich was bezahlen was ich nicht ausgelöst habe?
Wie gesagt keiner hatte mein handy in der Hand außer ich selbst und ich bekomme seit Tagen Paycheck SMS und hab es erst nicht ernst genommen aber jetzt mach ich mir schon gedanken. Ich bin arbeitslos und bekomme nicht viel Geld. Es reicht grade so um über die Runden zu kommen und wenn ich knapp 100€ zusätzlich bezahlen soll seh ich das nicht ein. Ich fühle mich abgezockt ohne Verschulden.Und wenn nun meine Rechnung kommt von meinem Vertragshandy steht dann wohl so drauf 100€ für abo usw. das will ich nicht bezahlen und im endeffekt wird mein handy gesperrt. ganz toll. Wo ist da die Gerechtigkeit? Ich habe keine rechtsschutz und einen Anwalt kann ich mir nicht leisten. 
Ich will nur eins wissen>  komme ich um die Bezahlung drum rum ohne einen Anwalt oder muss ich es bezahlen um meinen Handyvertrag zu behalten?


----------



## Anonymous (21 August 2005)

*Re: die ganze sache mit dem paycheck*



			
				sie susi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will nur eins wissen>  komme ich um die Bezahlung drum rum ohne einen Anwalt oder muss ich es bezahlen um meinen Handyvertrag zu behalten?


hi susi, willkommen im club !
geht mir genauso.

ich weiß, hier gibt es andere meinungen, aber ich gehe mal davon aus - und das jetzt mal kurz & knackig - wer auch immer was von dir haben will, wird dir nachweisen müssen, daß seine forderungen gerechtfertigt sind.
zum anderen darfst du es nach möglichkeit nicht dazu kommen lassen, daß dir dein provider den nächsten rechnungsbetrag einfach so abbuchen kann (sonst rennst du dem geld später hinterher und das wird mit sicherheit oberstressig !!) -> einzugsermächtigung widerrufen ! der rechnung widersprechen, die falschen rechnungspositionen vom gesamten abziehen, rest bezahlen. jetzt kommt es natürlich drauf an, bei welchem verein du kunde bist - nicht jeder m.provider reagiert da verständnissvoll. leider. aber ich denke mal, mit der zeit wachen auch die letzten auf, denn es kommen immer mehr solcher [] sms-geschichten & beschwerden.

leider wird von vielen seiten immer sehr gern die geschichte mit der sperre angeführt. leider ist das in manchen fällen wohl auch so passiert. leider kann dir wohl niemand hier so wirklich die universallösung für dieses problem anbieten. leider.

ich jedenfalls werde mich um mein geld bemühen. wenn mich diese bemühungen geld kosten, wird sich am ende auch jemand finden, der diese kosten übernehmen wird (muss).

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort entfernt]*

--- EDIT 22:20 ---
aha. wovor hat man denn hier angst ? und wer ?
gut, dann sagen wir statt [] eben: nicht erwünschte / nicht angeforderte / nicht bestellte


----------



## Reducal (21 August 2005)

*Re: die ganze sache mit dem paycheck*



			
				sie susi schrieb:
			
		

> ich bekomme seit Tagen diese bekannten sms von Paycheck wie viele halt auch.


Was genau meinst Du mit Paycheck?


----------



## Qoppa (21 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> handybeschiss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich denke, es wäre für alle interessant, wenn jemand mal ausführen könnte, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage das eigentlich stehen soll?

Daß man *berechtigte* Einwände gegen eine Rechnung haben kann und dann auch die Zahlung zurückhält, ist doch wohl ein *unabdingbares* Recht. Da kann in den AGB stehen, was will ... 

und weiter: eigenwillig abschalten und dennoch für den Rest der Laufzeit ohne Leistungserbringung kassieren ("Schadensersatz" ...?), - das kann doch auch nicht angehen ... 

Außerdem handelt es sich hierbei um keine Telekommunikationsleistungen. Ist diese Abrechnungsweise überhaupt in den Mobilverträgen einbezogen? wenn ja, wie???


----------



## Wembley (22 August 2005)

*Re: die ganze sache mit dem paycheck*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Was genau meinst Du mit Paycheck?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.

Im übrigen gabs ja wieder mal Änderungen beim mobilen Kurzzahlfenster. Aber das Cookieproblem besteht immer noch.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, es wäre für alle interessant, wenn jemand mal ausführen könnte, auf welcher rechtlichen Grundlage das eigentlich stehen soll?


Die Anschlußsperre basiert auf § 19 TKV. Danach muß der Kunde nicht nur begründete Einwendungen erheben, sondern *zusätzlich* den Durchschnittsbetrag nach § 17 TKV zahlen. Vorstellbar wäre auch, daß sich die Mobilfunkbetreiber auf § 19 I Ziff.2, II Ziff. 3 TKV berufen. Die Gefahr besteht, weil aufgrund der Abos das Entgeltaufkommen sehr stark ansteigt. Die Folge für den Kunden ist dann, daß er die Sperre durch Sicherheitsleistung abwenden muß. Die Zahlung des Durchschnittsbetrags nach § 17 TKV reicht in Fällen nach § 19 II Ziff. 3 TKV nämlich nicht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anschlußsperre basiert auf § 19 TKV.


Das würde wohl so stimmen, wenn § 19 TKV für den Mobilfunk einschlägig wäre.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

frage: wenn nicht nach TKV 19, wonach richtet sich ein mobilfunkanbieter dann bei seinem handeln ?


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde wohl so stimmen, wenn § 19 TKV für den Mobilfunk einschlägig wäre.



Die TKV dürfte wohl greifen. 
Mein Provider beruft sich in seinen AGB auf die TKV.

St-Lucas


----------



## Captain Picard (22 August 2005)

St-Lucas schrieb:
			
		

> haudraufundschluss schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn die  § 19 TKV nicht greift, kann sich der Provider in aller Gemütsruhe  auf die TKV  berufen.
Damit ist er genau deswegen aus dem Schneider: Provider berufen sich immer dann auf 
Vorschriften, wenn sie für sie günstig sind 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Das würde wohl so stimmen, wenn § 19 TKV für den Mobilfunk einschlägig wäre.


Es ist zwar umstritten, ob Mobilfunk Sprachtelefonie ist oder nicht. 
(pro zB LG Lüneburg (Beschl. v. 04.09.2003 - Az.: 3 O 256/03): http://www.dr-bahr.com/news/news_det_20030913003442.html ). Bei vielen Mobilfunk AGBs ist der Streit aber rein akademischer Natur. Die AGBs beziehen sich nämlich oft ausdrücklich auf § 19 TKV (zB Victorvox, EWE Tel ...).


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Vorstellbar wäre auch, daß sich die Mobilfunkbetreiber auf § 19 I Ziff.2, II Ziff. 3 TKV berufen. Die Gefahr besteht, weil aufgrund der Abos das Entgeltaufkommen sehr stark ansteigt.



Diese Gefahr besteht aber nur bei einem laufenden Abo.  

St.Lucas


----------



## Teleton (22 August 2005)

M.E. ist es egal ob §19 TKV oder das allgemeine Zurückbehaltungsrecht nach §320 BGB herangezogen werden. Einziger praktischer Unterschied ist dass bei §19 TKV ein Mindestbetrag von 75 Euro strittig sein muss bevor -nach Fristseztzung von 2Wochen- gesperrt wird.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Jährlich oder zweijährlich? Bei zweijährigen Laufzeiten kann man bei der Verlängerung eines O²-Vertrages immer entweder ein Handy oder eine Gutschrift (derzeit 120 €) bekommen. Dazu ist es jedoch notwendig, dass sich der Kunde rechtzeitig vor Vertragsablauf bei O² meldet. Wenn die Kündigungsfrist jedoch überschritten ist (3 Monate), dann Verlängert sich der Vertrag automatisch um ein Jahr, der Anspruch auf ein neues Gerät oder die Gutschrift erlischt mEn damit.



 Der Vetrag wurde jedes Jahr um ein weiteres Jahr verlängert weil ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Die haben aber von 120 EUR oder neues Handy gar nichts gesagt.
 Erst als ich extra angerufen habe weil meine SIM Karte defect war.
 Dann bekam ich zu hören keien Garantie muß ich selber zahlen.
 Ich habe gesagt ich bekomme doch jedes Jahr eien neuen Vetrag warum keien Garantie und so ging das ganze los.

Konstantin


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Ich war bei der Verbraucher Zerntrale.
  Das kam raus erstmal  per Rückschein Einschreiben (FAX reicht nicht aus) das ganze an O2 melden und die Situation schildern.
 Das ganze noch mal an WAPME UND AUCH  an den Betreiber der Website die für das Abo oder was auch immer zuständig ist.
 Im zweifelsfall wird Wapme an den WEBSITE betreiber hinweisen und umgekehrt.
 Das ganze hat erstmal 7 EUR gekostet.
  Auf meine Frage: was wenn  es nicht klapt?
 Dann kommen sie wieder!

 Muß ich dann die 7 EUR noch mal zahlen?
 Wer zahlt mir die Porto-Kosten, Spritkosten  und die Zeit  die ich dafür benötige????

Konstantin
PS bei VZ Niedersachen/ Wolfsburg wußten sie noch nichts davon:-(


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zahlt mir die Porto-Kosten, Spritkosten  und die Zeit  die ich dafür benötige????



Du! Und falls man einen Anwalt brauchst, dann zuerst auch mal der Auftraggeber.


----------



## Anonymous (22 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> erstmal  per Rückschein Einschreiben (FAX reicht nicht aus) das ganze an O2 melden und die Situation schildern.
> Das ganze noch mal an WAPME UND AUCH  an den Betreiber der Website die für das Abo oder was auch immer zuständig ist.
> Im zweifelsfall wird Wapme an den WEBSITE betreiber hinweisen und umgekehrt.


soweit alles korrekt.
genauso bei mir alles passiert, zusätzlich gerade nochmals ne längere rücksprache mit meinem m.provider gehalten. bankverbindung is gelöscht, ich überweise den unstrittigen teil der rechnung. wie weiter, wird sich zeigen ...

anmerkungen:
#1 bei meinem einzigen wapme-kontakt, den ich hatte, war man(n) auf der gegenseite nur sehr bemüht, mir eine schuld einzureden, andere möglichkeiten (technisches versagen, manipulation oder sonstiges) gibt's natürlich nur in schlechten filmen. 
#2 den angeblichen inhalteanbieter kenne ich bis jetzt noch nicht, bzw. kam kein kontakt zustande [nachdenk]warum bloß nicht ?[/nachdenk]


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*shortpay []*

danke für den tip Stop Shortpay71

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort im Betreff entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay []*

hier steht:


			
				oppelchen schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei Wapme angerufen zweimal und die haben aussen rum geredet und konnten nichts machen.haben immer nur gesagt ich sollte abwarten weil die technik nicht stimmt.


*... weil die technik nicht stimmt ... ???*

wassndas ?

wir erinnern uns:


			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> Wapme: ... einen technischen fehler (wo auch immer) schließt er aus, denn das system ist ja "tausende male geprüft worden."



wieder was zum nachdenken !


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (23 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Na und, wo ist da das Problem? Sogar der Erfinder von Shortpay ist Mitglied hier im Forum und guckt sich Probleme zur Produktoptimierung ab. MEn adelt das dieses Forum.



Möge uns der Erfinder und Author dieses Zahlungsmittels doch bitte mal mit SEINER Intention behelligen!

Vielleicht verstehen wir dann Frauennotrufe, Ausmalbilder, Homework, etc besser ...

mfg
fnag


----------



## dotshead (23 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> Möge uns der Erfinder und Author dieses Zahlungsmittels doch bitte mal mit SEINER Intention behelligen!fnag



*kristallkugel anschmeiss* ich bin nur Abrechner dieses Partnerprogramms  und habe mit der Umsetzung nüx aber auch gar nüx zu tun?*kristallkugel aus*


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

... die zeit wird es an den tag bringen. ICH bin ja schon soweit & habe das nicht bezahlt, so daß mein m.provider das jetzt hoffentlich an den anbieter / abrechner zurückgibt. dann wird sich doch bestimmt wer finden, der mit mir schimpfen will und den werd ich dann mal son paar fragen fragen ...
 :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

manche können einfach nich mitn rauchen aufhören, andere wollen einfach nicht zu der umschalttaste finden. is schon schlimm ... ich weiß ...

[ulli schämt sich natürlich dafür.]


----------



## Anonymous (24 August 2005)

Hallo und guten Abend
Habe gerade genau das gleich Problem und schon Anzeige bei der Polizei erstattet. Denen war Shortpay auch nicht unbekannt, denn schon vor mir haben Leute geklagt. Mein Tipp: Klagen, das Geld von der Rechnung kürzen und auf keinen Fall Zahlen! Kündigen halte ich persönlich für einen weiteren Trick... denn wie kann man einen Vertrag kündigen, der nicht bestanden hat? Kündigt man heißt das doch automatisch dass dort auch ein Vertrag oder Ähnliches gewesen sein muss??! Ich habe auch schon mit meinem Anbieter, O2, gesprochen, denen der Fall auch schon mehr als bekannt ist und die haben mir zusätzlich geraten die Firma anzuschreiben und nach einem Vertrag, dem ich zugestimmt haben soll, zu verlangen. 
viele Glück Leute...
ich bin schon bei 184 Euro und hoffe da nochmal heil rauszukommen... ist das Geld einmal überwiesen weiß ich genau, dass ich es nicht mehr zurück bekommen würde :-(


----------



## Der Jurist (24 August 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=115210#115210

Da steht auch etwas zur Kündigung drin.


----------



## sascha (24 August 2005)

> Nanü !? War da nicht eben noch ein Medien-Aufruf, Betroffene mögen sich bei einem PlusMinus-Redakteur melden ?
> 
> Bemerkenswert, wie schnell manche Dinge wieder verschwinden !



Der Redakteur hat darum gebeten, den Aufruf zunächst wieder herauszunehmen, da er von Meldungen regelrecht überschwemmt wird und aktuell mit Dreharbeiten beschäftigt ist. Morgen kommt seine Bitte noch einmal etwas präzisiert hier herein.


----------



## Reducal (24 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Habe bei der Polizei Anzeige erstattet - geklagt. Mein Tipp: Klagen!


Du meinst (nur) Anzeige erstatten, klagen musst Du zivil oder wirst verklagt.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin schon bei 184 Euro und hoffe da nochmal heil rauszukommen...


Dann tue Dir zumindest den Gefallen und beende das laufende Abo, so dass es sich besser mit dem Telefonunternehmen verhandeln lässt. Auch wenn Dir irgendwelche Hotlineleute irgendwas erzählen, von dem sie nicht wissen, worum es tatsächlich geht, setzt u. U. automatisch die Sperre des Anschlusses ein, wenn die Rechnung nicht vollständig bezahlt wird. Gucke mal hier rein: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=114288#114288


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (24 August 2005)

*wapme AG*

hallo 
war heute beim verbraucherschutz habe mir ne rechtsberatung geben lassen und jetzt ein brief mit einschreiben rückschreiben an die wapme ag geschickt..... die frau hat gemeint die sollen mir das erstmal beweisen das ein abo vorliegt... weil wenn müssten daten vom tag uhrzeit vorliegen.... weil wir haben ja kein abo und die frau meinte auch das die die ip nummer haben müssten da das abo ja vom pc aus ging.....

habe auch eine beanstandung der rechnung an debitel geschickt das sie den prüfen sollen und ich mich nicgt bereit erkläre den betrag für diesen vermeintlichen dienst den ich ja auch nie in anspruch genommen habe bezahle.....

also mal abwarten und tee trinken, aber so einfach lass ich mich nicht verar*****  :argue: 

gruss  :devil2:


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

da ich mitten in der prüfungsvorbereitung bin hab ich nicht die zeit mir alle 23 seiten durchzulesen, darum frag ich nochmal selber:
ich bekomme seit tagen sms von besagter nummer 80777 mit schon genanntem inhalt. ich bin jetzt bei über 125 € angelangt und habe keine ahnung, wie ich überhaupt dazu gekommen bin.

ich habe meine handynummer nirgendwo angegeben um zu einem kostenlosen zugangscode zu kommen. zumindest könnte ich mich nicht daran erinnern...? 
...die rechnung steigt in 2 tages abständen um mehr als 20 € - also wäre schnelle hilfe echt von nöten... :S 
ca. 19 € sind auf meiner letzten handyrechnung schon verbucht... und ich zahle keine 125 € für nix...

wie ist das denn bitte passiert?? ich bin voll ratlos.


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2005)

buume schrieb:
			
		

> ... hab ich nicht die zeit mir alle 23 seiten durchzulesen, darum frag ich nochmal selber...


Zumindest den Link, vier Postings über Deinem könntest Du Dir mal antun - das ist wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt. Dort dann bedienste den nächsten Link zum Kundencenter und wenn es sich bei Dir um Shortpay handelt (es gibt ja auch noch andere Systeme), dann wirst Du da fündig, einschließlich der Möglichkeit zum Beenden.


----------



## lindasonne123 (25 August 2005)

*Re: ich war nicht bei wapne*

hast du eine anzeige erstattet??? was ist denn draus geworden? ich sitze noch auf einer dicken handyrechnung wegen dem selben scheiss fest... :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

*Shortpay*

es tut mir leid, aber die 125 dinger sollten dir das schon wert sein alles zu lesen. ist nicht böse gemeint aber für dich besser zu verstehen.


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2005)

*Re:*



			
				lindasonne123 schrieb:
			
		

> hast du eine anzeige erstattet??? was ist denn draus geworden?


...ich weiß jetzt nicht, wen Du fragst. Aber kleiner Hinweis - eine Anzeige, und dabei bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, bewahrt zum derzeitigen Stand der Dinge niemanden vor der Rechnung.



> ich war nicht bei wapne


...na klar nicht, über die kommen ja auch nur die SMS und die Buchung auf der Handyrechnung - gewesen bist Du bei einem Inhalteanbieter im Internet, der sein Angebot über das Zahlungssystem "Shortpay" abrechnen will.


----------



## Christa (25 August 2005)

*Kopie meines Beitrages*

Hallo Leute, 
im Forum wurde ja schon mehrfach über dies Firma geschrieben, die unterhalten 1000 Seiten und alle nach demselben Schema, für eine Information musst du einen Code per Handynummer anfordern, alleine schon, daß du deine Handynummer dort eingibst reicht um ein Abbo zu beantragen, für stolze 9,98 € pro Tag und solange bis du es merkst und kündigst. 
Ich habe nun mit meinem Handybetreiber gesprochen, die haben schon eine Abmahnung gegen diese Firma erwirkt ohne Erfolg, sie baten mich um diese Vorgehensweise. Die Handyrechnung mit der Abbuchung von Shortpay oder wapme sofort zurückbuchen lassen jd gleichzeitig die Rechnung ohne diesen Betrag nochmal überweisen und vor allem, sollte jeder der so [] worden ist eine Anzeige bei der Polizei machen. Dies ist auf jeder Dienststelle möglich und die Firma schon bekannt. Je mehr dies tun um so schneller sind die gefasst. 
Genau dies werde ich morgen tun..... 
Noch ein Artikel dazu: 
http://www.netzeitung.de/internet/353577.html 
Noch etwas was ich mittlerweile herausgefunden habe, die zuständige Firma Wapme Systems aus Düsseldorf könnt ihr unter der Nummer 021174845119 erreichen und das Abbo dort direkt kündigen, sonst kostet das mal locker 300 € im Monat. Die Handybetreiber müssen dies mit abbuchen und dann seit ihr am A...., denn euer Geld seht ihr dann nie wieder, wenn ihr es von denen zurückfordern wollt. 

Gruß 
Christa

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2005)

*Re: Kopie meines Beitrages*


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=115759#115759


			
				Christa schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an die Betreiber,
> jetzt finde ich etwas doch sehr merkwürdig, alle Threads die ich zm Thema Shortpay aufrufe wurden ganz schnell gesperrt, dabei ist diese Firma Momentan einer der grössten [edit] die noch frei herumlaufen, kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso da so schnell gesperrt wird hier????
> 
> Gruß
> Christa


Hallo, hier sind wir!



			
				Christa schrieb:
			
		

> ...um so schneller sind die gefasst...


Sind die etwa auf der Flucht?



			
				Christa schrieb:
			
		

> ....(für eine Information musst du einen Code per Handynummer anfordern) alleine schon, daß du deine Handynummer dort eingibst reicht um ein Abbo zu beantragen.


Aber der Code ist doch auch noch irgendwo einzugeben, oder?

Weißt Du noch auf welcher Internetseite Du warst? Teile das auch der Polizei mit, denn ohne dem können die sich kein Bild von dem machen, was Dir passiert ist. Außerdem solltest Du Deinen Computer bereit halten - die aufpoppenden Fenster wird man nämlich auch nachträglich nochmal bei Dir suchen wollen, wenn die Anzeige ordentlich bearbeitet wird.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

hat jemand von den betroffenen dieses fenster schon mal gesehen??

über dieses oder ein ähnliches ding läuft das wohl...
mit dezentem weiß auf hellblau wird man da sogar auf die entstehenden kosten aufmerksam gemacht... :S

ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass ich so blöd gewesen sein soll, da meine handynummer einzugeben... 

wenn man auf der düsseldorfer nummer anruft sagen die einem wo man diesen "vertrag" abgeschlossen hat...
das lustige: meine seite (www.r.de) ist nicht mehr online... wofür genau bezahle ich denn dann 9,98 € am tag??

es ist immer die rede von einem CONTENT. was ist das denn bitte, und was hat das mit der sache zu tun?

@christa:
bei welchem anbieter (handy) bist du denn...??

[URLs gelöscht. bitte NUB beachten/modaction]


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

Hallo buume,
ich bin bei O2, [...]
Ein klarer _[]_, denn auf der Seite wird erklärt, erst mit Eingabe des Passwortes vom Handy kommt ein Vertrag zustande.
[...]
Gruß
Christa

PS: Nach Auskunft von O2 haben die massenweise Beschwerden gegen dieses Firma vorliegen, können aber angeblich nichts tun, wenn keine Anzeigen vorliegen, deshalb bat die mich so eindringlich die Sache auch anzuzeigen. Wichtig ist einfach zu verhindern, daß die erstmal an das Geld kommen, sonst siehst du es nie wieder und rechne dir mal aus was das für diese _[]_ für Beträge sind, damit sanieren die sich Lebenslang....selbst wenn es nur bei 50% klappt...

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_
_[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entferrnt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

An wen hast du dich denn bei o2 gewendet? Mir sagten die, die wollen mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben, das muss ich selber regeln. Muss auch den ganzen Betrag überweisen. Wie ist das bei dir?


----------



## Falk (26 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wir


Würde mich interessieren, wer *Wir* sind.


> [Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. (bh)]


Bei Vodafone und T-mobile funktioniert das genau so *nicht*.


> Vodafone m-pay: Zum Bezahlen von 4.99 Euro für Ihr Abo bei Wapme_Systems_AG geben Sie bitte folgenden Bezahl-Code beim Händler ein: NNNNNN (Vorgang PayAbo)



Weitere SMS kommen nicht. (Eine Rechnung liegt allerdings noch nicht vor.)

Sollte nun einer in Versuchung kommen, damit zu argumentieren, er hätte den Code gar nicht eingegeben, dürfte er leicht in Erkärungsnöte kommen und seine Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren.

Aber vielleicht ist das ja beabsichtigt?

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

*Hilfe ich bin auch in diese Falle reingefallen*

ich bekomme ebenfalls seit gestern diese sms, dass mein Zugang verlängert wurde. ich weiß aber nicht wie ich aus dieser *[...]*rauskomme...?

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2005)

Gast Christa schrieb:
			
		

> ....Wir haben das mittlerweile getestet es genügt, wenn irgendeiner deine Nummer dort eingibt, vielleicht sogar mit wahlos eingegebenen Nummern die sich der Anbieter ausdenkt. Du hast vielleicht irgendwann mal eine SMS bekommen mit einem Passwort, das reicht.



Die SMS kommt genau auf die Handynummer, die angegeben worden ist. Also wenn Du eine SMS mit Code erhalten hast, dann war das auch Deine Handynummer oder zumindest ein Handy, auf das DU Zugriff gehabt hattest. Insofern halte ich Deine Tests für abenteuerlich und behaupte, dass hier die Unwahrheit verbreitet wird. Zumindest bei Shortpay bin ich mir da ziemlich sicher, wie das bei anderen Zahlungssystemen ist, weiß ich nicht.
Der Zahlungsablauf über Wapme und dem jeweiligen Mobilfunkanbieter wird erst mit der Eingabe des empfangenen Codes eingesetzt - er bloße Empfang der SMS, ohne Eingabe des Codes in das Fenster auf der Website bringt keinen Zahlungsvorgang mit sich.


----------



## ElDiabolo2104 (26 August 2005)

*code*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Zahlungsablauf über Wapme und dem jeweiligen Mobilfunkanbieter wird erst mit der Eingabe des empfangenen Codes eingesetzt - er bloße Empfang der SMS, ohne Eingabe des Codes in das Fenster auf der Website bringt keinen Zahlungsvorgang mit sich.


und wenn man den code nie eingegeben hat und trotzdem diese nachrichten bekommt ???? da stimmt doch auch was nicht ???

 :argue:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn Du eine SMS mit Code erhalten hast, dann war das auch Deine Handynummer oder zumindest ein Handy, auf das DU Zugriff gehabt hattest.


Hier wird aber gleich mehrfach behauptet, dass genau das nicht der Fall ist.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Insofern halte ich Deine Tests für abenteuerlich und behaupte, dass hier die Unwahrheit verbreitet wird.


Du darfst gerne glauben, was Dir lieb ist und das auch behaupten. Allerdings kannst Du das eine genausowenig wie das andere belegen...


----------



## Reducal (26 August 2005)

...da hast Du Recht und dabei belassen wir es vorerst auch - ein schönes Wochenende Euch allen, denn der Redu klingt sich damit mal ein paar Tage aus.


----------



## Falk (26 August 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann belegen, daß wenn ich mir einen Code zusenden lasse und den nicht eingebe, nichts weiter passiert. Das kann jeder selbst testen.

Den gegenteiligen Fall habe ich nicht beobachten können.

In diesem Falle glaube ich, was ich sehe.

Falk


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2005)

> Und er kommt zu dem Ergebnis:
> »Nur ein Traum war das Erlebnis.
> Weil«, so schließt er messerscharf,
> »nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf!«


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

Es ist schon merkwürdig wieviele hier Shortpay Anhänger sind.
Wir sind eine Gruppe von 12 Leuten, die an einer Übersetzung gearbeitet haben und dabei an die Seite *[]* (ist aber nur eine von vielen) geraten sind, dort gaben wir natürlich zuerst eine Handynummer ein auf die wir Zugriff hatten. Wir bekamen auch den Code und gaben ihn ein, denn in dem Moment waren 9,98 € für diesen Dienst OK. Wir hätten natürlich anschliessend sofort wieder gekündigt. Nur leider funktionierte der Code nicht statt dessen kam ein Fenster mit der roten Mitteilung Code ungültig. Wir dachten uns nichts dabei, da ja ausführlich erklärt war, erst wenn man den Handycode eingibt kommt man auf die Zugangsseite mit dem Zugangscode und dann kostet es. Der Sinn dahinter ist natürlich, daß du auch ohne diesen Zugangscode dein Abbo nicht kündigen kannst und dich erst über Shortpay...smsrechnung.de zu warpme Systems durchsuchen musst und auch dann im Impressung weder eine Telefonnummer noch Ansprechpartner findest. Wir arbeiteten weiter und drei Tage später kam die SMS mit der Mitteilung "Ihre Rechnung beläuft sich auf 44,83 €" (was nicht mal zu den 9,98 pro Tag passt!!!) daraufhin wurden wir hellhörig und fingen an zu recherchierene. Ebenso gab einer von uns aus Testzwecken die Hadynummer seiner Frau 650km weiter weg ein ohne Zugriff auf das Handy zu haben. Sie bekam ein Passwort und wunderte sich darüber, dachte sich aber nichts dabei und siehe da drei Tage später kam auch bei ihr eine SMS an mit der Rechnung......erst daraufhin klärte ihr Mann sie auf und natürlich ist alles abgespeichert, da kann die Polizei gerne meinen PC und Handy haben. 
Ich frage mich nur was das alles hier für Befürworter der Shortpay Seite sind???? Mein Handyanbieter sagte mir es lägen schon hunderte Anzeigen bei der Staatsanwaltschaft vor alleine das Impresssum dort ist schon eine Straftat und entspricht nicht §6 TDG, ach so vielleicht sollte ich noch für diese Befürworter erwähnen, daß wir Jurastudenten, Informatikstudenten, Rechtsanwälte und Computerfachleute sind.  

Gruß an die Geschädigten und wehrt euch dagegen nur so kommen diese Typen dorthin wohin sie gehören.

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (26 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> alleine das Impresssum dort ist schon eine Straftat und entspricht nicht §6 TDG,



Dann ist es nicht TDG-konform. Eine Straftat ist es allerdings noch nicht. Vielleicht solltest Du mal einen Juristen in Deiner "Gruppe" danach fragen...


----------



## Falk (26 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon merkwürdig wieviele hier Shortpay Anhänger sind....
> Ich frage mich nur was das alles hier für Befürworter der Shortpay Seite sind????
> ...
> ach so vielleicht sollte ich noch für diese Befürworter erwähnen, daß wir Jurastudenten, Informatikstudenten, Rechtsanwälte und Computerfachleute sind.



Dann sollte ich vielleicht auch mal erwähnen, daß ich "Computerfachmann" bin. 
Mehr noch: Ich habe selbst schon SMS-Dienste implementiert und kenne mich mit diesem Thema *sehr* gut aus. 
Auch die technische Realisierung von Premium-SMS-diensten kenne ich recht gut.

Zudem habe ich sechs Jahre für einen großen Mobilfunkanbieter gearbeitet und habe viel von den internen Vorgängen mitbekommen.

Ich unterstelle niemandem, daß er lügt. Ich darf aber meiner eigenen Beobachtung eher Vertrauen, als der Schilderung eines anonymen Unbekannten.

Im übrigen schließe ich die Möglichkeit eines groß angelegten Betruges nicht aus. DVill hat ja mal ein Szenario gezeigt. Das wäre aber kein spezielles Problem von "Shortpay". Das könnte andeswo genauso passieren.

Die Probleme, die ich bei diesem "Dialer-Ersatz" sehe, habe ich schon beschrieben.

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

irgendwo da oben gelesen:





> An wen hast du dich denn bei [mobilfunkprovider - egal welcher] gewendet? Mir sagten die, die wollen mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben ...



und ich hab mich so langsam schon gefragt, warum die dann so wehemend (oder wehement ? wie schreibt sich das richtig ? *g*) drauf bestehen, daß man den ganzen quatsch, den sie einem dann auf die handyrechnung schreiben, mit dem sie aber


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> nichts zu tun haben


wollen, auch bezahlen soll.   



			
				Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen schließe ich die Möglichkeit eines groß angelegten Betruges nicht aus. DVill hat ja mal ein Szenario gezeigt. Das wäre aber kein spezielles Problem von "Shortpay". Das könnte andeswo genauso passieren.


 und ich schließe das nicht nur nicht aus, ich bin mir fast sicher ...


----------



## dvill (26 August 2005)

Das erwähnte Mehrverdienst-Szenario lässt sich systematisch als Zugangscode-Phishing per Man-in-the-Middle-Angriff einordnen, wobei der Angreifer dann einfach auf die monatlichen Auszahlungen der begünstigten Dienstleistung wartet.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

also hat man nun die möglichkeit den, von shortpay [edit] , betrag zu umgehen, wenn man sich mit seinem handyanbieter (O2) in verbindung setzt, oder nicht?? das hab trotz der lektüre der 25 seiten noch nicht so ganz verstanden. zumal handyanbieter ja die rechnung monatlich einfach vom konto abbuchen und nicht auf eine überweisung warten...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann belegen, daß wenn ich mir einen Code zusenden lasse und den nicht eingebe, nichts weiter passiert. Das kann jeder selbst testen.
> 
> Den gegenteiligen Fall habe ich nicht beobachten können.
> 
> ...


So sieht das aus! Danke das wenigstens einer das Prinzip versteht!!!


----------



## Captain Picard (26 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> So sieht das aus! Danke das wenigstens einer das Prinzip versteht!!!


das Prinzip verstehen die meisten , nur ob das Prinzip=Theorie immer der Praxis  entspricht 
kann niemand  garantieren.  "Und nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf" ....

cp

PS: Basierend auf  einigen Selbstversuchen pauschale Ausagen zu treffen,  halte ich für gewagt.


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

Zugangsfenster Shortpay 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Für T-Mobile Kunden zur Zeit nicht möglich



     :lol:


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (26 August 2005)

Hallo,



			
				T-Mobile Kunde schrieb:
			
		

> Zugangsfenster Shortpay 21:00 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Für T-Mobile Kunden zur Zeit nicht möglich



Um das Statement des Posters über mir zu dokumentieren, siehe Anlage (um ca 21:30 erstellt) ....

mfg,
fnag


----------



## Falk (26 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Basierend auf  einigen Selbstversuchen pauschale Ausagen zu treffen,  halte ich für gewagt.


Stimmt. Ebensowenig wie meine "Selbstversuche" belegen, daß es keinen Betrug gibt, belegen Aussagen von anonymen Postern, daß es den gibt.

Die nächsten Tage und Wochen werden es wohl ans Licht bringen.

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die Sache mit dem Impressung ist noch keine Straftat, eine Abmahnung ist aber veranlasst, die gesamte Sache ist [...], und wenn du heute deine Nummer eingeben kannst und nichts passiert ist das ja auch wirklich ein großes Wunder nachdem soviele schon eine Anzeige gemacht haben und es soviel Wellen schlägt. [...]


Gruß
Christa

_[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Christa (27 August 2005)

Hallo Falk,
und ich kann belegen, daß es schon kostet, wenn du nur eine Telefonnummer eingibst. Du musst den SMS Code gar nicht eingeben, zumindestens war das bis Mittwoch so, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn die nach dem massenweise Anzeigen vorliegen und es mächtig bei den Handyanbietern rumort es plötzlich seriös gestalten. Zum zweiten selbst wenn du den Code eingibst bekommst du gar nix, sondern nur eine schöne rote Mitteilung "Der Code sei ungültig" und da du ohne den Code nicht an das Zugangspasswort kommst nämlich zu Schritt 3, hast du kein Passwort zum kündigen, mit dem musst du dich nämlich einloggen, aber bezahlen musst du auch ohne eine Gegenleistung erhalten zu haben, auch dafür konnte ich Beweise abgeben. T-Mobile hat schon reagiert und übernimmt keine Zahlungen mehr die mit diesen Firmen in Zusammenhang stehen. Ich hoffe die anderen ziehen da nach.
Und Falk ich hoffe du kriegst nicht noch eine Rechnung, wenn du deine Handynummer dort eingegeben hast, bei mir dauerte es 5 Tage bis ich die SMS mit der bisher aufgelaufenen Summe bekam und merkte was da lief.
Ach ja und Falk es ist kein Problem von Shortpay sondern Absicht....wenn es so seriös ist warum haben die dann kein anständiges Impressum mit Ansprechpartner und Telefon oder wenigstens E-Mail???? 
Und wenn sie nur für andere kassieren und alles so gesetzeskonform ist wieso nehmen sie dann Beschwerden nicht ernst und überprüfen ihre Kunden? Mir wurde gesagt, damit haben wir nichts zu tun, da müssen sie sich an den Anbieter der Seite wenden, mir wurde nicht einmal die Kontaktdaten des Anbieters genannt und man sagte mir das Geld würde auf jeden Fall eingezogen, obwohl ich ihnen die Dateien anbot aus denen eindeutig hervorgeht, dass es sich um Betrug handelt. Erst waren es die Dialer jetzt wurden die sicherer und nun versuchen sie es mit dem Handypament. Hinter Shortpay steckt global Net ....die müssten ja bekannt sein....

@ haudrauf: Da es wieder Hunderttausende Deutschlandweit getroffen hat  mach mal eine kleine Rechnung...wenn von denen auch nur ein kleiner Teil nichts merken erst wenn sie bezahlt haben, weißt du was das für eine Summe für diese Gauner ist und denkst du wirklich auch nur einer kriegt sein bezahltes Geld zurück???? Die meisten werden wegen 40 € nicht zum Anwalt gehen oder versuchen es einzuklagen, ein lukratives Geschäft also....

@buume: Du kannst die Zahlung bei O2 nur umgehen, wenn du die abgebuchte Handyrechnung komplett zurückbuchst und sofort den Rechnungsbetrag ohne den strittigen Posten überweist eine kleine Erklärung dazu warum und dann muss Wapme Systems selber das Geld bei dir eintreiben. T-Mobile hat Shortpay komplett gestrichen und rechnet für die nichts mehr ab, ich hoffe die anderen folgen. Ich habe die ganz normale o2 hotline zu Rechnungsfragen angerufen und die Dame dort stöhnte nur schon wieder dasselbe, dort glühten schon die Drähte, sie erzählte mir auch, daß O2 die Firma schon abgemahnt hätte leider ohne Erfolg und bat mich eindringlich Anzeige zu erstatten.

Gruß
Christa


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2005)

> T-Mobile hat Shortpay komplett gestrichen und rechnet für die nichts mehr ab, ich hoffe die anderen folgen. Ich habe die ganz normale o2 hotline zu Rechnungsfragen angerufen und die Dame dort stöhnte nur schon wieder dasselbe, dort glühten schon die Drähte, sie erzählte mir auch, daß O2 die Firma schon abgemahnt hätte leider ohne Erfolg und bat mich eindringlich Anzeige zu erstatten.


O2 könnte sich das Stöhnen an der Hotline  ersparen und dem Beispiel von T-Mobile 
folgen , aber "pecunia non olet"  , und wenn,  zieht  der Gestank nicht  in die Vorstandsebenen 
 und was sich in  den unteren Ebenen  abspielt,  ist eh egal, solange die Kasse stimmt. 

j.


----------



## sascha (27 August 2005)

> ich hoffe du kriegst nicht noch eine Rechnung, wenn du deine Handynummer dort eingegeben hast, bei mir dauerte es 5 Tage bis ich die SMS mit der bisher aufgelaufenen Summe bekam und merkte was da lief.



Diese These wird derzeit "im Selbstversuch" von mir getestet. Nach Eingabe des zugestellten Codes unter Zeugen, Protokollierung und Beweissicherung hieß es, dieser Code sei ungültig. Seitdem kam nichts mehr. Sollte in einigenTagen doch was kommen, bzw. eine Abrechnung erfolgen, wird es lustig. Aber nicht für den Anbieter


----------



## Falk (27 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > ich hoffe du kriegst nicht noch eine Rechnung, wenn du deine Handynummer dort eingegeben hast, bei mir dauerte es 5 Tage bis ich die SMS mit der bisher aufgelaufenen Summe bekam und merkte was da lief.
> 
> 
> 
> Diese These wird derzeit "im Selbstversuch" von mir getestet. Nach Eingabe des zugestellten Codes unter Zeugen, Protokollierung und Beweissicherung hieß es, dieser Code sei ungültig. Seitdem kam nichts mehr. Sollte in einigenTagen doch was kommen, bzw. eine Abrechnung erfolgen, wird es lustig. Aber nicht für den Anbieter



Seufz.....



> *8.3.2005*: "Vodafone m-pay: Zum Bezahlen von 0.29 Euro für Ihr Abo bei Wapme_Systems_AG geben Sie bitte folgenden Bezahl-Code beim Händler ein: NNNNN (Vorgang PayAbo)"



Weiter nichts. Kein Code eingegeben, keine weitere SMS.

*Mein* Schluss: 
Shortpay ist kein Betrug.
Die Art und Weise, wie es von MD, AR und Co. "benutzt" wird, wirkt sehr befremdlich auf mich (Extrem hoher Preis für .... ja was eigentlich?).
Shortpay kann zum Betrug mißbraucht werden.

(Gebetsmühle Ende)

Falk


----------



## dvill (27 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Eingabe des zugestellten Codes unter Zeugen, Protokollierung und Beweissicherung hieß es, dieser Code sei ungültig.


Wir hatten da noch die Geschichte von 1001 Test:


			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> " der hat dann auch gemeint, es wär 100% sicher, daß dieser ablauf ... internetseite>> nummer eingeben>> SMS mit bestätigungscode>> diesen dann wieder ins internet rein usw. ... passiert sein MUSS, "denn anders geht es einfach nicht". einen technischen fehler (wo auch immer) schließt er aus, denn das system ist ja "tausende male geprüft worden".


Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (27 August 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Diese These wird derzeit "im Selbstversuch" von mir getestet. Nach Eingabe des zugestellten Codes unter Zeugen, Protokollierung und Beweissicherung hieß es, dieser Code sei ungültig.


Daran ist m. E. schon merkwürdig, dass ein frisch generierter Code ungültig sein soll. An welcher Stelle des Verfahrens soll da der Fehler liegen und mit welcher Quote erfolgt der? 100%?



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Seitdem kam nichts mehr. Sollte in einigenTagen doch was kommen, bzw. eine Abrechnung erfolgen, wird es lustig. Aber nicht für den Anbieter


Ich finde das von dvill bereits skizzierte Szenario ziemlich realistisch. Schon die Zahl derjenigen, mit denen angeblich ein Abonnementsvertrag zustandekommt, ist recht hoch. Da durchaus Chancen zur Verschleierung des Anbieters bestehen, greift man u. U. ins Leere, wenn man versucht einen Betrüger zu greifen. Vergessen wir einmal, dass man vielleicht bezweifeln kann, das diese Verträge mit den Payment-Anbietern rechtswirsam geschlossen wurden, so vertraut der Nutzer einer Webseite seine Vertragsdaten jemanden an, der damit eindeutig Schindluder treiben kann, so wie von dvill grob skizziert. Ebenso gut könnte man eigentlich darum bitten die Nummer der EC-Karte und die PIN auf einer Webseite einzugeben. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## dvill (27 August 2005)

Das BSI erläutert die Grundlagen der Sicherheit bei Bezahlsystemen.

Nur SSL/https kann dem Verbraucher die Sicherheit geben, dass die Gegenseite sicher identifiziert werden kann und der Datentransfer vom Webformular zum Bezahlserver sicher ist.

Man muss jedem Verbraucher dringend davon abraten, Eingaben in Webformulare zu machen, deren Herkunft er nicht sicher identifizieren kann, besonders bei Eingaben mit Zahlungskonsequenzen.

Man darf sich auch fragen, was man von Bezahlsystemen halten darf, die technisch diese Grundtechniken der Internetsicherheit nicht anbieten.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (27 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ebensowenig wie meine "Selbstversuche" belegen, daß es keinen Betrug gibt, belegen Aussagen von anonymen Postern, daß es den gibt.


Klar, man muss das nicht glauben. Aber man könnte prüfen, welches Missbrauchspotential systembedingt u. U. vorhanden ist. Nun sag bitte nicht, da wäre keines, nur weil einige anonyme Schreiber die Sachverhalte ggf. falsch interpretieren oder darstellen. Wer hindert denn z. B. einen Anbieter sogn. "Premium-SMS" - erstklassig ist da vor allem das Preisniveau - gegenüber dem Mobile Carrier eine frei erfundene Forderung von einigen Euro zu präsentieren? Oder einen Webseitenbetreiber Nutzer von einer Fehlfunktion des Service zu überzeugen? Mit der Folge, dass der das als kostenloses Experiment auffasst - und vergisst. Wenn man das bemerkt, kommen die gleichen "Argumente" wie seinerzeit mit den Dialern. Zufall? Sicher nicht. Und wenn ich mir die mit einer SMS angeblich etablierten Vertragsbeziehungen bei den Anbietern ansehe, so geht es da offensichtlich vor allem um Verschleierung. Und das gewiß nicht ohne Grund. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Die Art und Weise, wie es von MD, AR und Co. "benutzt" wird, wirkt sehr befremdlich
> auf mich (Extrem hoher Preis für .... ja was eigentlich?).
> Shortpay kann zum Betrug mißbraucht werden.
> (Gebetsmühle Ende)


Ein System ist niemals Betrug,  aber ein System, das derartig leicht zum Betrug mißbraucht werden
kann, ist Schrott 
(Gebetsmühle Ende)

j.


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

Hallo

Ich bewerbe auch die SMSPayment. Aber wenn das wirklich ging, also wenn es ausgereicht hatte das man nur eine Handynummer eingeben musste und schon der ahnungslose Kunde ein Abo hatte finde ich das mehr als eine Sauerrei.

Wüßte auch schon, wer dahinter stecken könnte.

Echt eine Sauerrei!


----------



## Falk (27 August 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Aber man könnte prüfen, welches Missbrauchspotential systembedingt u. U. vorhanden ist....



Allein die dilettantische Implementierung (kein SSL, HTTP-GET mit "freier Preiswahl", Eingabe des Codes in Formular statt Antwort per SMS...) bietet so viele Ansätze, das man das Ganze als unbrauchbar ansehen muß.

Es fehlt dem Betreiber offensichtlich an den Grundkenntnissen, wie man ein Paymentsystem betreibt. Daß eine Firma wie Wapme sich einen solchen Partner gesucht hat, diskreditiert Wapme in meinen Augen vollständig.

Ein GvG hätte früher die Möglichkeit, beliebig kostenlose Kurzmitteilungen und eMails automatisiert zu versenden, als "Spamming-Engine" bezeichnet.

Ein Wettbewerber könnte damit reichlich Schaden anrichten.

Mich wundert aber, daß die Informationen, die von denen kommen, die "gar nichts" gemacht haben, etwas spärlich sind.

Gruß,
Falk


----------



## jupp11 (27 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert aber, daß die Informationen, die von denen kommen, die "gar nichts" gemacht haben, etwas spärlich sind.


Mindest genau so merkwürdig ist, dass außer den geradezu mehr als spärlichen  offiziellen Statements
der Betreiber, kein einziger Kommentar vom praktisch abgesägten Mitbewerber aus Berlin kommt....

Dass da etwas "Frust" vorliegt,  könnte man eigentlich annehmen....

j.


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert aber, daß die Informationen, die von denen kommen, die "gar nichts" gemacht haben, etwas spärlich sind.



ganz einfach: weil das alles noch nicht soweit ist, als daß man hier großartig neues berichten könnte. wir (m.provider + ich) sind noch am miteinander rummachen wegen der sache. das problem hierbei ist (wieder mal) so simpel: du hälst dich ewigkeiten mit irgend einem seppel vom 'serviceteam' auf, der auch nach stunden überhaupt noch nicht begriffen hat, was du eigentlich von ihm willst. wenne glück hast, is da am anderen ende der ltg. sogar nur ein student in nem call-center, der da eben mal über die ferien n aushilfsjob angenommen hat - alles schon erlebt !

aber ich hab ja zeit. der widerspruch zur rechnung is angekommen und die zahlung auch entsprechend gekürzt. mit D1 hat ja nun der erste auch schon reagiert, mal sehen, wie lange es braucht, bis die anderen nachziehen.

und natürlich auch dies hier noch: wenn ich anfang der nexten woche den ganzen kram noch mal ordentlich in schriftform zusammengefasst, mit abfotografierten SMS und erklärenden hinweisen, sowie verweisen auf bestimmte passagen hier im forum und anderen informationsquellen beim 'freund und helfer' abgegeben hab, werden die dinge schon ihren lauf nehmen ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

Diese sinnlosen SMS mit dem Kontostand könnten die auch echt lassen. Ich hab angeblich ein Abo für 9,98 € pro Tag abgeschlossen. Bekomme nach 8 Tagen die erste SMS mit 24,95 € Kontostand. Geht ja schon mal gar nicht. Am Tag meiner Aboläschung hatte ich bei denen 124,75 € Schulden und obwohl auf der Rechnung der richtige Abo-Schluss-Tag verzeichnet war, wollen die jetzt 169,66 € von mir. Da können die die SMS auch lassen! 

Wie lang habt ihr eigentlich auf eine Antwort per mail von denen gewartet oder schreiben die gar nicht zurück??? 

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der auch bei o2 ist und dem man vielleicht Hilfe zugesagt hat? Bekomm von o2 leider nur unverständlich abweisende Antworten. 

Danke für eure Antworten! 

Franzi


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bekomm von o2 leider nur unverständlich abweisende Antworten.


 ... profitgier ! die provider können sich doch nicht von einer einnahmequelle trennen, also das geht nun wirklich nicht.

 :stumm: ups ...


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

Das kann doch aber nicht sein!!! Jeder kleine Bürger wird bestraft, wenn er schon die kleinste Sache aus einem Laden mitgehen lässt und diese [...] kommen ungeschoren davon und machen sich mit unserem Geld ein schönes Leben.  :evil: 

Wird Zeit das mal was passiert!

Franzi

_[Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert. Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

hallo franzi.. zu deinen worten "Jeder kleine Bürger wird bestraft, wenn er schon die kleinste Sache aus einem Laden mitgehen lässt" - dies ist diebstahl, ist doch ganz klar das man dafuer bestraft wird. ums zu verdeutlichen: es ist eine strafbare handlung. und da ist es auch ganz egal ob der buerger klein, gross, dick oder duenn ist


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

franzi, so is das hier bei uns. im kleinen, wie im großen. siehe unsere politiker ! wenne die für ihre "wohl"taten einsperren könntest, dann - glaub ich - wär da am ende kein einziger mehr übrig ... (aber das is n anderes thema)


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wird Zeit das mal was passiert!


es wird, es wird - dauert eben nur n bißchen


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2005)

*shortpay-mobile*

ich habe eben gerade festgestellt das ich solch ein[...] aufgesessen bin.meine debitelrechnung weißt ca.170.00€ zusatzlich für ein abo auf das ich nie geordert habe! davor habe ich im zeitramen sms über "kontostände" erhalten! (das geld hol ich mir wieder)
was soll man den jetzt nur machen?    [/i][/b]

_  Beitrag editiert. NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

Hallo Sascha,
dann gratuliere ich dir zu deinem Mobilfunkanbieter, der hat nämlich diese Sicherung eingebaut nicht Shortpay. Bei meinem auch O2 hätte ich das Abbo bezahlen müssen, die hätten nicht nachgefragt und sich die Richtigkeit bestätigen lassen. Dies beweist doch jetzt, daß Shortpay eine ... firma ist, denn du hattest ja keinen Zugang zu den Seiten, dein Code war ungültig und trotzdem wurde ein Abbo beantragt, ohne daß du zu Schritt 3 dem Zugangscode gekommen bist. Ich glaube ich werde wechseln, wenn die und selbst T-mobile schon reagieren, wird es höchste Zeit 
Ich habe mal nach Shortpay Seiten geforscht und hunderte entdeckt, selbst .....de ist so eine davon und alle haben eines gemeinsam, das fehlende Impressum. Da steht nichts weiter als ein Name eine Adresse, weder Ansprechpartner, noch Telefon oder E-Mail, alles derselbe "Vordruck". Ein seriöser Anbieter hat das nicht nötig.

Tobias

_  Beitrag editiert. NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Wavestar0759 (28 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay-mobile*



			
				brösel schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe eben gerade festgestellt das ich solch ein[...] aufgesessen bin.meine debitelrechnung weißt ca.170.00€ zusatzlich für ein abo auf das ich nie geordert habe! davor habe ich im zeitramen sms über "kontostände" erhalten! (das geld hol ich mir wieder)
> was soll man den jetzt nur machen?



Dann sieh mal zu, dass Du die Lastschrift zurückbuchen lässt. Dann überweist Du den restlichen korrekten Betrag (denk an die Märchensteuer   ) und setzt Dich schriftlich mit dem Provider in Verbindung.


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

*shortpay*

hallo,hallo bin eben gerade aufgewacht; binn immer noch wie gelähmt bis hin zum hypotalamus!

Wavestar0759 danke für den guten rat,  werd ich so auch machen!
mit der sms hab ich ein bischen zu lange gewartet so das sich eine summe von insgesamt 204,59€ angesammelt hat.! sah aus wie eine gutschrift auf irgend ein kto. und wenn ich mich damit befasse (telefonieren oder internet) falle ich garantiert bei solch einer" bauernfängerei"rein ! deswegen hab ich erst reagiert nach dem ich die debitelrechnung von ca.170,00€ erhalten hab !   
ich hab das garnicht für möglich gehalten!
blos gut das es die "bundesnetzagentur.de"gibt!
hoffentlich geht alles für uns geschädigte gut aus! (diese [...],ich könnte [...])

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2005)

die machen doch aus allem geld !

... kaum hab ich mich unter anderem per eMail bei gewissen firmen für ihr geschäftsgebaren 'bedankt'  :bash:, flattern schon die ersten spam-eMails auf diese adresse rein (mit der ich sonst nie probleme hatte) ...

naja, selber schuld ulli ! man nimmt ja für sowas auch ne 'wegwerfadresse'.


----------



## dvill (28 August 2005)

In der Diskussion bei Heise findet sich ein interessanter Beitrag für den Fall von Abo-Verträgen mit Minderjährigen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Elvira (28 August 2005)

*"mob*.sho*rtpa*y"*

Sorry, bin neu hier und habe meinen Artikel vorhin leider falsch eingestellt! Hoffe, das ich hier richtig bin!!!

Ich besuche morgen meinen Rechtsanwalt wegen dieser Sache - meine minderjährige Tochter nam an einem Test teil - unwissentlich von einem Abo (Schaden bisher ca. 600,- EUR)!!! Wir haben davon erst vorgester erfahren, als die Handy-Rechnung kam. Nach meinen Recherchen im Net weiß ich jetzt schon mehr über diese Sache, so dass uns morgen auch ein Besuch bei der Polizei nicht erspart bleibt. Ist zwar alles viel Arbeit und Ärger aber meine Wut in dieser Sache treibt mich an und wir werden versuchen uns dagegen zu wehren. Wer auch auf diese [...] hereingefallen ist, kann mir gerne schreiben, würd mich interessieren wieviele Betroffen sind. Ich kann nur den Tipp geben: Beweise sichern, Anzeige machen und zum RA!!! 

PS: hoffe ich hab´s jetzt richtig gemacht 

_[Hallo Elvira, das war absolut kein Problem. Wir versuchen nur, zusammengehörige Informationen auch zusammenzuführen. Das hilft allen. (bh)]_


----------



## dvill (28 August 2005)

@Elvira

Neben der allgemeinen Erste-Hilfe-Sammlung kann der über Deinem Beitrag stehende Link zu einem Heisebeitrag für den RA ganz nützlich sein.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Der Jurist (28 August 2005)

@ Elvira

Wenn Du an eine Strafanzeige denkst, dann bitte nicht die Geldwäsche des Providers vergessen.


----------



## Elvira (28 August 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise! Mein Anwalt wird sich über den Packen Infomaterial den ich zusammengesucht habe bestimmt freuen!!! Wenn sich was bewegt werdet ihr sowieso wieder von mir hören und dieses Thema lasse ich eh nicht aus den Augen. Finde dieses Forum spitze, hat mir sehr weitergeholfen - ich bleib am Ball!!! :evil: 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## handybeschiss (29 August 2005)

Hallo,
nun habe ich die Telefongebühren die unstrittig sind incl. MWST an debitel bezahlt, der Forderung von Wapme(shortpay71) wiedersprochen, das bereits abgebuchte Geld von debitel rückbuchen lassen und nun kommt der Hammer: Ein Schreiben von debitel in dem angekündigt wird daß mir der Telefonanschluß für das Handy gesperrt wird falls ich die ausstehenden Beträge nicht bezahle! Und das trotz zig telefonate, mails, faxen usw. 
Ich habe dié Schnauze voll, heute gehe ich zum Anwalt! :evil:  :evil: 
PS: Falls mir jemand einen guten Anwalt für Verbraucherrecht weiß wäre ich für eine Mail dankbar.(Süddeutschland)


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2005)

@ Handybe ....

Anwälte: http://www.dialerschutz.de/links-anwaelte.php

In solchen Fällen gerne zum Anwalt mitgenommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## Elvira (29 August 2005)

@ Handy...,
denk Dir nichts, die Rechnung meiner Tochter ist erst am 1.09.05 fällig. Als ich O2 am 26.08. mitgeteilt habe, dass es einen strittigen Betrag gibt, der nicht mit rechten Dingen zustande gekommen ist und über den ich mich erst beim Anwalt erkundigen möchte, haben die *sofort(!!!)* den Anschluss gesperrt! Eine Woche vor Fälligkeit der Rechnung!!! Übrigens ist für T-mob. Kunden ist der Zugang zu diesen Seiten "derzeit leider nicht möglich" - die haben anscheinend schon reagiert - sollten sich andere mob. Anbieter mal ein Beispiel nehmen. Geh mal auf die Seiten der Polizei, die haben Beratungsstellen dafür eingerichtet. Kannst ja per email mal Kontakt zu mir aufnehmen - bin auch in Süddeutschland
Gruß Elvira   :evil:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 August 2005)

Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Als ich O2 am 26.08. mitgeteilt habe, dass es einen strittigen Betrag gibt, der nicht mit rechten Dingen zustande gekommen ist und über den ich mich erst beim Anwalt erkundigen möchte, haben die sofort(!!!) den Anschluss gesperrt!


Mit welcher Begründung?


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

*Oh mein gott*

Hey Leute, bin gerade das erste mal hier.
Ich wurde auch betr...!!!
Okay hier die Geschichte in kurzfassung:
Ich habe ebenfalls den Shortpay service aus versehen bestellt und bekam solch komischen sms. Leider konnte ich nichts damit anfangen, weil ich nicht wusste, dass es von der internetseite kommt. Als mein Guthaben wuchs und wuchs...und bei 24Euro war, rief ich O2 an...nach großem hin und her wurde mir versichert, dass es abz... ist und dass ich keinesfalls dort nochmal anrufen soll, weil es viel Geld mit sich bringen würde....
Gesagt getan...Das Packet wuchs und wuchs und war bei 290 Euro...ich dachte mir nichts, da mir ja gesagt wurde ich solle die sms löschen und alles ignorieren...
Am Samstag erhielt ich meine Rechnung....200 Euro und die nächste wird noch teurer...was mach ich denn jetzt???
O2 kassiert das Geld am 1. sept. ein...
hilft mir.....


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2005)

@ sonychica, zumindest solltest Du mal den Dienst beenden - hangel Dich durch die Links (blaue Schrift):





			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> > Wie sich unschwer feststellen lässt, flattern derzeit die ersten "erhöhten" Handyrechnungen den Vertragsnehmern ins Haus. Prognosen, wie z. B. > hier in diesem Beitrag < und auch > hier < werden damit für einige Handynutzer zur bitteren Wirklichkeit.


Wie es mit der bereits fälligen Forderung aussieht, kann ich Dir nicht sagen aber hier gibt es was lesenswertes vom Juristen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=115210#115210


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Elvira schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die sehen alle ihre felle davonschwimmen. mit reiner telefonie macht heute kein provider mehr gewinn. was geld bringt, sind die ganzen zusatz-dienste ! ich hab zwar null ahnung, was son m.provider an dieser premium-sms-geschichte verdient, wird sich aber bestimmt lohnen. für alle beteiligten.

da kannst du kunde doch nicht kommen und einfach sagen "ich bezahl das nicht."

was die beweggründe für diese sperre auch sind, sie zeugen von tiefstem frust und stellen in meinen augen eine *[...]* des kunden zur unbedingten zahlung dar.

<u>erst bezahlen</u> - dann können wa (vielleicht) mal drüber reden.
nur: WENN's BEZAHLT IST, IST's SCHON ZU SPÄT ...

*[Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Falk (29 August 2005)

Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> ... Geh mal auf die Seiten der Polizei, die haben Beratungsstellen dafür eingerichtet.



Kann ich nicht finden...

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

*shortpay*

hallo,
ich bin auch eine von denen die reingefallen ist.
habe seit ca. 2 wo sms bekommen mit einem tgl. erhöhten kontostand von 9,98 eur. 
hab mich nicht darum gekümmert und heute das böse erwachen als ich dann doch mal nachgeforscht habe! (abo natürlich unter 0211/748450 sofort gekündigt!!)
bin dennoch bei 184, xx euro angelangt. 
bei dem anruf kam heraus, dass ich mich scheinbar bei einer lyrik-seite registriert habe und nun eben 9,98 euro tgl. für die angebliche nutzung zahlen muss (ein code dessen eingabe erforderlich war wurde mir per sms geschickt)
dieser betrag wird nun mit der nächsten handyrechnung abgebucht.
habe ich eine chance um die zahlung herum zu kommen??
gibt es bereits klagen??
hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen!!!!
VIELEN DANK!!


----------



## BenTigger (29 August 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				reingefallenhoch10 schrieb:
			
		

> (ein code dessen eingabe erforderlich war wurde mir per sms geschickt)



Hast du diesen Code nur via SMS erhalten oder dann auch noch auf der Internetseite eingegeben?


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Elvira schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit der Begründung, dass ich ihnen mitgeteilt habe, dass es einen strittigen Betrag gibt und auf solche Aussagen behält sich O2 vor den Anschluss sofort zu sperren!!!


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

*shortpay*

ja, leider war ich so blöd :evil:


----------



## BenTigger (29 August 2005)

Tja, dann sieht es schlechter aus. Vielleicht kannst du dich mit dem Anbieter einigen, das du nur einen Teil zahlst, über den er dir nachweisen kann, das du ihn nutztest (die Tage deiner Einwahl im System z.B.)
Aber nicht jeder kooperiert da so gerne...

Ansonsten würde ich einen Anwalt meines Vertrauens befragen, was sich bei einer 3stelligen Summe für mich immer lohnt.


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

hm.. das war dann wohl ein tag damit könnte ich leben aber glaub eher nicht dass die sich darauf einlassen!
und wie siehts aus mit dieser erste-hilfe-seite??
wenn die agbs nicht deutlich sichtbar sind ???


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Begründung, dass ich ihnen mitgeteilt habe, dass es einen strittigen Betrag gibt und auf solche Aussagen behält sich O2 vor den Anschluss sofort zu sperren!!!



Begründet man das als Schutzsperre (Jemand muß wohl unerlaubten Zugriff auf dein Telefon haben, wenn dort strittige Posten auftauchen. Daher wird erstmal der Anschluß gesperrt, um den Kunden vor weiteren Kosten zu schützen.), oder geht das eher in Richtung *[...]* (Wer mault wird gewatscht, bis er wieder auf Linie ist)?

Wenn du eh schon mal zum Anwalt gehst, dann kannst du gleich mal mit abklären lassen, ob eine Schadenersatzforderung gegen O2 wegen Nichterfüllung des Vertrages in Frage kommt. Schließlich hat man dir den Anschluß gesperrt, noch *bevor* die Rechnung nicht bezahlt wurde.

IMHO lehnt sich O2 da verdammt weit aus dem Fenster und es wäre wünschenswert, wenn man denen einen rechtsverbindlichen Schubser verpassen würde.

MfG
L.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Elvira (29 August 2005)

@ Stalker2002
es geht in die Richtung, dass sich der mob.Betreiber vor weiteren Kosten schützen möchte


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

was ist wenn O2 zu mir gesagt hat, dass da NIX passieren würde und ich die sms löschen soll, so würde es irgendwann aufhören....????
die haben mich einfach verarscht!!!bei mir kam shortpay auf 287 euro oder so!!!!!!nur wegen O2!!!
hab denen sogar angeboten mein handy zu sperren damit mir da niemand was abziehen kann, aber wie o.g. haben die gesagt, dass da nichts wäre...na toll....
das Geld werde ich nicht an o2 überweisen...da können die machen was sie wollen...weiß jemand die adresse von o2???will denen mal einen saftigen brief schreiben! :evil: 
noch eine frage: hab auch an wapme einen Rückerstattungsbrief geschrieben, weil ich keine Dienste angenommen habe...meint ihr das bringt was???


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

@sonyachica

hab das gleiche prob. 
kannst du mir die adresse von den shortpay-[...] geben?? 
O2 GmbH & Co.KG
Kundenbetreuung
90345 Nürnberg

hast du deine rechnung schon?? ich hab sofort an meine bank und o2 
einen widerruf der einzugsermächtigung geschickt!! 
vll sollten mehrere zusammen aus der gleichen region zum anwalt gehen, vll bringt das mehr und minimiert kosten??

_[Beiträge mit beleidigenden Inhalten werden zukünftig ohne Rücksprache vollständig gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

ich kommaus hessen bessergesagt aus frankfurt....wo kommst du denn her? wäre echt eine gute idee mit dem anwalt...hab heute beim verbraucherschutz angerufen...ist ziemlich teuer....
hier die adresse:  Global- Netcom GmbH
                           Hageböckler str. 4
                           18273 Güstrow

ja geh jetzt gleich zu meiner bank....will auch nicht, dass die mir das geld abbuchen!!!


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

@sonychica

leider bissal entfernt - münchen!
vll. kann man sich trotzdem irgendwie zam tun. 
jetzt erstmal abwarten was die antworten!! (leichter gesagt als getan)
hier meine email: _[Bitte die NUBs beachten. Keine Mailadressen. Kontakte sind nach Anmeldung per PN möglich. (bh)]_
wäre gut wenn wir in kontakt bleiben oder??


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

oh münchen ist echt weit weg, glaub mal lässt sich echt was machen(zusammen sind wir stark)  ....deine email adresse kann ich leider nicht lesen...  
hier meine zu geben _[Bitte die NUBs beachten. Keine Mailadressen. Kontakte sind nach Anmeldung per PN möglich. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

@sonychica
aha, wusste ned, dass man emailadressen ned sehen kann..
als bn anmelden??
werd dann mal heut abend mein bestes versuchen u hoffen, dass ich dich morgen hier nochmal antreffe??


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

so, hab mich jetzt angemeldet, du musst dich auch noch anmelden damit wir private nachrichten schicken können..
hoffe, des versteh i richtig...
wie man gemerkt hat hab ich es nicht so mit unserer internetwelt...


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> so, hab mich jetzt angemeldet, du musst dich auch noch anmelden damit wir private nachrichten schicken können



Merke: Vor dem posten das einloggen nicht vergessen, sonst weiss dein Gegenüber nicht, an welchen User er die PN schicken soll.  

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

*an reingefallenhoch10*

okay geht wohl nicht dann schreib ich dirs mal anders hin...so müsste es gehen..also meine email ist...


ganz einfach ohne irgendwelche leerzeichen...okay???


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

okay anscheinend muss ich mich doch anmelden


----------



## SEP (29 August 2005)

Ja, bitte.


----------



## stieglitz (29 August 2005)

sonychica schrieb:
			
		

> okay anscheinend muss ich mich doch anmelden


Du hast es kapiert, und es geht auch ganz leicht und tut nicht weh.


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> sonychica schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.. und kostet kein Geld  :holy: , wie sonst oft ...   :holy:  :holy:


----------



## SEP (29 August 2005)

... es wird auch keine Handynummer abgefragt ...


----------



## reingefallenhoch10 (29 August 2005)

@sonychica
so, hoffe, jetzt habs selbst ich geschnallt )


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (29 August 2005)

_[Der Beitrag spekuliert wild mit unbewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen. Er ist vollständig zur Prüfung zurückgezogen. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

Yepp das denke ich auch so.


S :vlol:  :tannenbaum:


----------



## stieglitz (29 August 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Yepp das denke ich auch so.
> 
> 
> S :vlol:  :tannenbaum:


Und das Lachen deswegen, weils die meisten nicht tun?


----------



## reingefallenhoch10 (29 August 2005)

schön dass ihr alle so weise seits!
aber des nützt jetzt auch nimma viel und muss doch auch a paar naivchen wie mich geben oder??
sonst wirds ja noch langweilig!


----------



## Falk (29 August 2005)

formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Versteht mich nicht falsch, bitte, aber jeder weiß


Das ist falsch.
Das kann nicht von "jedem" erwartet werden.


> daß er die Augen im Internet aufhalten muß!



Um bitte was zu sehen?



Daß "Gratis" oder "kostenlos" nichts weiter bedeuten, als daß in Wirklichkeit ein Preis, ein Abonnement oder manchmal gar nichts bezahlt werden muß?
Daß das Produkt "Routenplaner" gar keinen Routenplaner enthält?
Daß, wenn eine "Seniorenakademie" ihre Seiten mit einem "kostenlosen Zugangscode" gegen "Überlastung" schützt, es sich nur um eine unwahre Behauptung handelt?

Ist das Internet jetzt doch wieder ein rechtsfreier Raum?

Falk


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (29 August 2005)

_[Der Beitrag spekuliert wild mit unbewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen. Er ist vollständig zur Prüfung zurückgezogen. (bh)]_


----------



## sonychica (29 August 2005)

Oh ne hab grad bei O2 angerufen (hab ja nichts besseres zu tun) und ratet mal was der Typ mir gesagt hat???
Ich soll die Rechnung bezahlen und wapme kontaktieren ...toll leichter gesagt als getan...ich bin echt am verzweifeln   :bigcry:

_[Bitte die allgemeine Hilfe lesen und gegebenenfalls eine Verbraucherberatung oder einen RA konsultieren. (bh)]_


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (29 August 2005)

formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> _[Der Beitrag spekuliert wild mit unbewiesenen Tatsachenbehauptungen. Er ist vollständig zur Prüfung zurückgezogen. (bh)]_



Das haette ich dann aber bitte mal hinterher, meinetwegen im Offline-Forum oder auch per pn, genau auseinandergebröselt, was da "wild spekuliert" worden sei ...

EDIT: Auf Grund der Info von Sepp ziehe ich meine Auseinanderbröselungsanforderung  hiermit zurück...

mfg,
fnag


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

sonychica schrieb:
			
		

> Ich soll die Rechnung bezahlen und wapme kontaktieren


das hätten die wohl gerne !

_[Bitte die NUBs zur Kenntnis nehmen. Keine Einzelfallberatung. (bh)]_


----------



## IT-Schrauber (29 August 2005)

_[Beratung im Einzelfall sowie Beleidigungen finden hier nicht statt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> sonychica schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<u>ERSTENS</u> war dies werde eine beratung, noch wurde irgendwer beleidigt. es war eine allgemeingültige feststellung.

<u>ZWEITENS</u> kommen mir mittlerweile sehr heftige gedanken, was die gezielte weglöscherei bestimmter beiträge angeht. ... (punkt punkt punkt - will ja jetzt nichts falsches sagen)

<u>DRITTENS</u> werde ich *genau deswegen* hier nichts mehr posten. warum auch. wichtiges, für die betroffenen interessantes, wird ja eh gleich in die virtuelle tonne befördert.

und tschüß


----------



## SEP (29 August 2005)

Liebe Poster,

ich darf einmal kurz ein paar Sachen klar stellen:

Es existiert nicht ein auch nur theoretisch tragfähiger Beweis für eine Behauptung, die Mobilfunkanbieter (z.B. T-D1, Vodafone, E-Plus, O² usw.) würden in irgendeiner Weise vorsätzlich, also mit Wissen und Wollen, Gelder vereinnahmen, die ihnen nicht zustehen.

Vor diesem Hintergrund - und der juristischen Tatsache, dass entsprechende Behauptungen diskreditierende Eingriffe in grundgesetzlich geschützt ausgeübten Gewerbebetriebe darstellen könnten - werden hier keine entsprechenden Spekulationen, Behauptungen oder Angriffe geduldet.

Das hat nichts mit Meinungsfreiheit zu tun - das ist schlicht gesetzlich so vorgeschrieben.

Wer also weiterhin solches hier postet, weiß ab jetzt, was er riskiert: Die Editierung.

... und wenn das Posting fast nur aus solchen Bestandteilen besteht, wird ganz gelöscht.

Natürlich ist weiterhin jeder Beitrag willkommen, der sich sachlich auf der in den Nutzungsbedingungen vorgegebenen Ebene mit der Handypay-Problematik auseinander setzt.

Und wenn tatsächlich jemand tragfähige Beweise gegen Mobilfunkanbieter aufwarten kann, ist er natürlich ebenfalls (aber erst dann und unter Belegung der Beweise) berechtigt, diese Behauptung hier zu veröffentlichen, wobei eine Überprüfung durch die Betreiber des Forums vorbehalten bleibt.

Ich denke, der insofern bislang hier immer geübte Stil ist nachvollziehbar.

SEP


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Vor diesem Hintergrund - und der juristischen Tatsache, dass entsprechende Behauptungen diskreditierende Eingriffe in grundgesetzlich geschützt ausgeübten Gewerbebetriebe darstellen könnten - werden hier keine entsprechenden Spekulationen, Behauptungen oder Angriffe geduldet.
> 
> SEP



Warum denn auf einmal so zimperlich. Die "Herren Dialeranbieter" mussten sich hier doch auch so einiges anhören.

Frank


----------



## SEP (29 August 2005)

Da gab's bekanntlich Beweise - kommt Leute, stellt euch nicht dümmer, als ihr seid!


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2005)

... und noch ein Gedankensprung ...



			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> ..kommen mir mittlerweile sehr heftige gedanken, was die gezielte weglöscherei bestimmter beiträge angeht. ... - will ja jetzt nichts falsches sagen



... nein, niemand von den hier schon länger anwesenden Useren oder gar die Betreiber und Moderatoren des Boards werden geschmiert oder haben sonst welche Vorteile durch ihre Haltung hier.  8)


----------



## dvill (29 August 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Warum denn auf einmal so zimperlich.


Die Kriterien sind seit Jahren gleich und werden weitestgehend durch Gesetze bestimmt.

Wer Behauptungen aufstellt, ist gegebenenfalls beweispflichtig. Es gibt Behauptungen, die insgesamt unzulässig sind. Beleidigungen gehören hier nicht hin.

Wer sich jetzt wundert, dass sich etwas geändert habe, hat die Freiheit, hier seine Meinung äußern zu können, deutlich falsch verstanden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sonychica (29 August 2005)

*An Reingefallenhoch10*

Du,ich weiß nicht aber ich glaube diese Adresse von Wapme ist besser:

Wapme Systems AG
Vogelsanger Weg 80
40470 Düsseldorf


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

*shortpay71*

Hi,

bekomme auch schon seit wochen jeden 2 tag um 22:04 eine smsm von shortpay71 mittlerweile habe ich einen Kontostand von 244,51€ ebenfals für einen service den ich nie genutzt habe....ich werde zum Verbrauchrschutz gehen die nächsten Tage und auch zur polizei wegen *[...]*....ich werde den o.g Vorschlag mit der stopp sms versuchen.mal sehen ob das was bringt!

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - 

modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (29 August 2005)

*derUlli* sagt: herzlich willkommen bei dem sammeltopf für "ich hab da was, kann mal jemand helfen" !
leider wird hier jeder 2te beitrag, welcher evtl. wirklich mal was interessantes bringt, mittels dieser kleinen netten [] <-- dinger hier verunstaltet.

*derUlli* sagt auch: bitte meinen zugang löschen ! (hab den entsprechenden schalter nicht gefunden)
werde hier nicht mehr gucken kommen.

danke & bye


----------



## KatzenHai (29 August 2005)

Jau - und tschüs.

Wer's nicht begreifen will, muss es wohl schon begriffen haben. Oder so ...


----------



## mausp (29 August 2005)

*Shortpay*

Ich glaube es haben sich viele angeschmiert mit shortpay. hat den schon jemand der bei der polizei war, ein ergebnis?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (29 August 2005)

mausp schrieb:
			
		

> hat den schon jemand der bei der polizei war, ein ergebnis?


Einige Leute gehen zur Polizei und erstatten Anzeige, weil sie sich betrogen fühlen und dort auf schnelle Hilfe hoffen. Die Polizei sucht nach be- und entlastendem Material gem. der StPO und dem StGB. Anschließend wird das Ermittlungsergebnis einer Staatsatanwaltschaft zur Prüfung und Einleitung weiterer Maßnahmen oder ggf. der Einstellung des Verfahrens vorgelegt. Das Ganze dauert durchschnittlich ab Anzeigenerstattung mehrere Wochen oder gar Monate. In der Zwischenzeit dürfte es eigentlich keine Verlautbarungen über den Stand der Ermittlungen geben, es sei denn von der StA, was aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist.
Einzelne Erfolgsmeldungen sind jedoch bereits nach Außen gedrungen, denn erst die Anfrage der Strafverfolger bei den Betreibern der Zahlungssysteme sorgte für deren Kündigung - die angeschmierten Kunden selbst waren dazu nicht in der Lage.


----------



## mausp (29 August 2005)

*Shortpay*

also kann man sagen, man ist angeschmiert. muss ewig warten. garantiert nicht so lange wie z.b. bei o2. und hat dann noch die a......karte gezogen, weil dann ja noch rennerei und streß folgen. und ob man recht kriegt steht vielleicht auch noch in den sternen?


----------



## Reducal (29 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				mausp schrieb:
			
		

> und ob man recht kriegt steht vielleicht auch noch in den sternen?


Recht ist eine ganz andere Sache. Die Strafverfolgungsbehörden (hier Polizei und StA) suchen nur nach strafbewährten Taten und Tätern und arbeiten dann auf deren Bestrafung hin. Das Recht, das Du meinen dürftest, muss zivli ausgefochten werden, das hat mit einer Strafanzeige nichts zu tun.


----------



## mausp (29 August 2005)

*Shortpay*

nun  weiß ich nix mehr. bin ne juristische null. was sollte man denn nun machen?


----------



## SEP (29 August 2005)

Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
:stumm:

Folgende Schritte haben sich aber grudnsätzlich als tauglich erwiesen:
1. Don't Panic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. Den Erste-Hilfe-Kasten zu Rate nehmen - einfach auf die blaue Schrift links klicken.
3. Hier in der Suchfunktion (oben mittig im Fenster) die Grundinfos des Falls eingeben (Abrechnende Firma, betr. Nummer).
4. Bei den Ergebnissen weiterlesen.
5. Unter Beachtung der Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) weitere Fragen etc. hier posten.
Bitte darauf achten, dass nicht für jeden neuen Fall ein neuer Thread geöffnet werden muss - 

Anschlusspostings an vergleichbare Themen sind für alle übersichtlicher und damit sinnvoller.
:schreiben:


----------



## mausp (29 August 2005)

*Shortpay*

das ist doch mal ne maßnahme. ich werd da reinsehen. 

bedanke mich erst mal.

... kein passendes smilie gefunden...


----------



## SEP (29 August 2005)

:tröst:  passt ganz gut, oder?


----------



## IT-Schrauber (29 August 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> _[Beratung im Einzelfall sowie Beleidigungen finden hier nicht statt. (bh)]_



Auch wenns sinnlos ist an diesem Standpunkt ruetteln zu wollen, haette ich doch gerne gewusst, was an einem *BEEP* denn eine Beleidigung ist. Progressive Paranoia?


----------



## SEP (29 August 2005)

Du hast ne PN. UNd dann hoffentlich keine weiteren Fragen mehr zu jenem Thema ...


----------



## Der Jurist (29 August 2005)

SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Poster,
> 
> ich darf einmal kurz ein paar Sachen klar stellen:
> 
> ...




@ SEP

Aus juristischer Sicht kann ich Dich nur bestärken, auch wenn das einige nicht einsehen.
Übrigens mein Kollege KatzenHai sieht das genauso.

Weitermachen und immer wachsam sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (29 August 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigems mein Kollege KatzenHai sieht das genauso.


... was hiermit bestätigt sein soll.


----------



## drboe (30 August 2005)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Aus juristischer Sicht kann ich Dich nur bestärken, auch wenn das einige nicht einsehen.


Ich habe absolut nichts gegen Vorsicht, zumal sich entsprechende Interessenten leicht finden lassen, die nichts sehnlicher wünschen als dies Forum ans Kreuz zu nageln. Man kann es aber auch übertreiben. Und solche Übertreibungen führen zu Irritation und mehr. Wenn man sich letztlich außerstande sieht einen Beitrag rechtlich zu würdigen, was wohl den meisten Teilnehmern inkl. Moderatoren hier so geht, ihn aber gleichwohl als Risiko für das Forum empfindet, dann soll man doch bitte von der Behauptung Abstand nehmen, man hätte ihn aus *rechtlichen Gründen* gelöscht oder editiert. Das impliziert ja die Behauptung, es hätte ein rechtliche Prüfung stattgefunden und der betreffende Poster hätte nach deren Ergebnis tatsächlich Rechte anderer verletzt oder sich gar strafbar gemacht. Und das muss ja nicht stimmen. Eine solche öffentlich vorgetragene Behauptung dürfte dann u. U. als Beleidigung, geschäftsschädigend etc. einzustufen sein. Diese Ansicht mag spitzfindig sein. Was aber hindert Leute mit Zeit, Geld und dem nötigen Interesse aus Spitzfindigkeiten Prozesse zu initiieren? 
Und man soll sich bitte auch vor Behauptungen hüten, die aus Fehlinterpretationen bzw. Mißverständnissen herrühren (können). Ich habe die betreffenden Beiträge nicht weiter gelesen, kann also zur Berechtigung da einzugreifen gar nichts sagen. Aber mir selbst wurde kürzlich der unsinnige Vorwurf gemacht, ich hätte die Fa. Wapme des Betrugs beschuldigt. Aus keinem meiner Texte hat sich so etwas je entnehmen lassen. Da werden also Tatsachen behauptet, die zu beweisen nicht gelingt, was ggf. eine weitere, unnötige Angriffsfläche darstellt.

Wenn also textliche Korrekturen gemacht werden, dann beschränkt die öffentliche Begründung auf einen Hinweis auf Details in einer PN. Da kann man die Bedenken dann artikulieren. Es wäre übrigens fair, wenn man nach einer u. U. erforderlichen Korrektur den Beitrag wieder einfügen könnte. Es ist merkwürdig bzw. bezeichnend, dass man so etwas praktisch nie sieht. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

Guten Morgen Allen hier zusammen,

ich glaub, ich guck nicht richtig. Habe gestern nachmittag noch im Forum gelesen und bin ganz entsetzt, heute nur noch solche Diskusionen dieser Art an deren Stelle zu finden.
Zum Beispiel das


			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Liebe Poster,
> 
> ich darf einmal kurz ein paar Sachen klar stellen:
> ...


bezog sich, wenn ich richtig kombiniere auf


			
				derUlli schrieb:
			
		

> derUlli schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


der gestern noch, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, davon schrieb, dass Vertragspartner derjenige ist, welcher schlussendlich dem Kunden die Rechnung schreibt. Es ging wohl darum, dass der Kunde in jedem Fall bezahlen solle und sich erst im Anschluss mit Wapme in Verbindung setzt.

Ich vertrete auch die Meinung, dass dies so nicht richtig ist. Grundsätzlich ist der Mobilfunkanbieter die richtige und einzige Anlaufstelle für Probleme mit der Rechnung. Wer auch sonst ?

Das ein solcher Beitrag einfach mit der Behauptung gestrichen wird, er stelle eine Rechtsberatung und oder Beleidigung dar, kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen. Probleme dieser Art kommen im realen Leben immerzu und überall vor.
Der Beitrag hierzu war also nur eine allgemeingültige Aussage.

Manchmal verstehe ich diese ganze Hektik, die Ihr verbreitet, nicht.


----------



## sascha (30 August 2005)

> Manchmal verstehe ich diese ganze Hektik, die Ihr verbreitet, nicht.



Macht nichts. Aber es ist schön, dass wir nach diesen Exkursen allmählich wieder zum Thema zurückkehren.

Für alle Mitleser und neu zugestoßenen Gästen: Es geht hier um Probleme mit Handy Payment. Wer dazu also Fragen, Anregungen oder Bemerkungen hat, darf *hier* gerne posten.


----------



## DeJu (30 August 2005)

@ drboe

Ich habe ein Bitte an Dich. Wenn ein Mod. hier schreibt, *"aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert",* dann ergänze für Dich den Text zu der Aussage *"nach meiner Bewertung aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert." *

Mehr war es zwar vorher auch nicht. Weniger kann es aber nicht sein. Denn wer die Angriffe auf das Forum kennt, versteht die Vorsicht. Ausbaden muss nämlich die ganze Sache Heiko oder Sascha.

Bisher hat das Forum trotz aller Vorsicht, seine Ziele immer noch erreicht und das scheint mir  *nach meiner Auffassung* immer noch das zentrale Anliegen zu sein.


----------



## KatzenHai (30 August 2005)

Damit wir bald mal zum Tagesgeschäft zurück kehren können:

@SEP:

Du hast wohl einen Textbaustein in Verwendung: *Aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! - modaction.sep*.

Ändere den doch einfach in *Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! - modaction.sep*.

@DrBoe:

Und damit ist dann aber auch gut, bitte.


----------



## SEP (30 August 2005)

@kh & Dr. Boe:

Ist bereits geändert (vgl. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=116331#116331).

Und jetzt ist wirklich gut.


----------



## Elvira (30 August 2005)

Hallo,
als Neuling in diesem Forum möchte ich mal ein paar Worte an die Leute richten, die sich über die editierung beschweren:
Ich kann es sehr gut verstehen, wenn man sich über die vorgehensweise bestimmter Internetdienstanbieter oder Mobilfunkbetreiber ärgert, auch meine Fam. ist davon betroffen. Und doch muss man sehr vorsichtig mit öffentlichen Äußerungen darüber umgehen, denn ich glaube dass das dem Forum selbst und den Leuten die uns diese Plattform zur Verfügung stellen schaden könnte - möchtet Ihr das??? Ich denke nicht, also seid froh, dass es dafür Leute gibt, die dies verhindern, indem sie editieren. Ich jedenfalls bin froh über diese Plattform und konnte mir schon sehr nützliche Hinweise holen. Also beißt euch auf die Zunge - 
auch wenn´s manchmal sehr, sehr schwer fällt! (Als sehr impulsiver Mensch weiß ich wie schwer!!!) :argue: 

Konfutse sagt:
Sich selbst strenger beurteilen, als man andere beurteilt, ist ein sicherer Weg, um Klagen vorzubeugen. :holy:


----------



## dvill (30 August 2005)

@Elvira

Das ist eine bestmögliche Beschreibung der Situation. Übersichtlicher und nachvollziehbarer hat das noch niemand so darstellen können.

Sollte man direkt als Zitat den NUBs als Präambel voranstellen.

Danke  :thumb: 

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Elvira (30 August 2005)

@ dvill 

Bitte, gern geschehen und macht weiter so - ich find´s gut!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (30 August 2005)

*Shortpay*

Wenn die Teile auf der Rechnung dann erscheinen, und man hat tatsächlich nichts aktiviert, wird dann nicht in irgend einer Weise der Provider als Geldeintreiber mißbraucht???


----------



## mausp (30 August 2005)

*Shortpay*

oh. tschuldigung. *dieser* gast war ich.

 :roll:


----------



## Der Jurist (31 August 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn die Teile auf der Rechnung dann erscheinen, und man hat tatsächlich nichts aktiviert, wird dann nicht in irgend einer Weise der Provider als Geldeintreiber mißbraucht???


Ja, und mehr noch. Wenn der Anbieter ein Betrügersein  sollte dann ist der Geldeintreiber auch ein Geldwäscher . Drum prüfe. wer sich (ewig) binde.


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

*[...]*

na prima

habe gerade mit einem sehr angagierten polizisten gesprochen der mir versichrt hat das man wohl gegen diesen [...] überhaupt nichts machne kann.
ich habe niemals ein passwort bekommen und es auch niemals eingegeben,weil nie erhalten...dennoch kann ich jetzt so wie es ausschaut 264€ bezahlen von dem geld was ich nicht habe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Diese [...].
Das schlimmste dabei ist das mir aber niemand glaubt das ich dieses passwort nicht erhalten habe!!!! :bash:

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

*Re: [...]*



			
				Mici schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe gerade mit einem polizisten gesprochen der mir versichrt hat das man wohl gegen diesen [...] überhaupt nichts machne kann.


Kann man sehr wohl, jedoch müssen die Beweise dafür her! Hat dass mit Deiner Deaktivierung des Accounts zwischenzeitlich geklappt?


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

*Handy-Payment*

Ich als Gast dieses Forums möchte mich recht herzlich bei Euch allen für die Informationen bedanken.
Ich hoffe, wir werden irgendwann etwas erreichen, denn mit ganz einsehbar scheint mir diese Geschichte nicht zu sein (um es ganz vorsichtig und nicht allzu impulsiv auszudrücken.)
Ich werde jetzt Einschreiben an sämtliche Beteiligten meiner € 262,- hohen Rechnung schreiben und darauf hoffen, eine Lösung zu finden.
Zur Not werde ich halt auch eine Sperre meines Kontos in Kauf nehmen. Ich hoffe, weiterhin so wertvolle Infos von Euch zu bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

*Re: [...]*



			
				Mici schrieb:
			
		

> passwort ... niemals eingegeben,weil nie erhalten


Und wenn der Anbieter was Gegenteiliges behauptet, wird er es Dir nachweisen müssen.

Er wird ja dann sicher ein Sessionprotokoll vorweisen können, aus welchem eindeutig hervorgeht, welche IP-Adresse wann was gemacht hat. Anhand dieser IP-Adresse wird dann sicherlich zweifelsfrei bei dem Internetprovider, zu welchem diese Adresse gehört, nachweisbar sein, welcher seiner Kunden dies IP-Adresse zu diesem Zeitpunkt zugewiesen bekommen hatte.

Nur: Da kann nicht Hinz und Kunz kommen und Auskunft darüber verlangen. Solche Auskünfte gibt es nur auf richterliche Anordnung.


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

*Frage*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
habe mich bereits eingehend mit diesem Thema beschäftigt (hier und auf den eher spärlichen anderen Internetseiten).
Nur bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich alles richtig verstehe:
Meint Ihr, dass man diesem "Abonnement" nur dann widersprechen kann, wenn man seine Handy-Nummer nicht eingegeben hat ?
Ist es rechtens, dass ich NICHT sichtbar über die anfallenden Kosten informiert worden bin ? Weder auf der Seite noch in den SMS war dies für mich erkennbar.
Und: Ist tatsächlich ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ?
Dies kann nicht sämtlichen Regeln entsprechen.
Zumal ja wohl verständlich ist, dass man auf SMS, die eher wie Werbung aussschauen, nicht reagiert.
Ich wäre Euch für eine Antwort sehr dankbar und hoffe, mich einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt zu haben.
DANKE


----------



## Elvira (31 August 2005)

@ Conny25

Da es sich dabei um eine wie ich glaube etwas problematische Angelegenheit handelt, empfehle ich Dir erstmal die Erste Hilfe unter http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11452 zu lesen, war mir sehr nützlich! Wenn Du Dir Rechtsbeistand leisten kannst, nutze Ihn!Ansonsten kann ich Dir nur anbieten mir eine Mail zu schreiben was da wie genau bei Dir vorgefallen ist und was Du in der Sache schon unternommen hast.

Auch alle anderen Betroffenen dürfen mir gerne schreiben und ihren Sachverhalt oder Erfahrungswerte schildern - mal sehen, was sich daraus machen läßt!

Gruß
Elvira :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (31 August 2005)

*Re: [...]*

 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=116660#116660



			
				Mici schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe niemals ein passwort bekommen und es auch niemals eingegeben,weil nie erhalten...



Schau´ doch mal in den Spamordner Deines E-Mailaccounts bei GMX. Nach erfolgreicher Aktivierung über Dein Handy hat nämlich _jemand_ Deine E-Mailadresse im Zahlsystem angegeben, an die der Code nochmals versendet worden ist - wohlgemerkt, _anscheinend_ nachdem der Code aus einer ersten SMS in das Shortpay-Fenster abgetippt worden ist. Nun fragt sich wer das war, denn es scheint unwahrscheinlich zu sein, dass das Zahlungssystem sowohl die Handynummer als auch die E-Mailadresse (mic***@...) kennt.


----------



## Wembley (31 August 2005)

*Re: [...]*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anhand dieser IP-Adresse wird dann sicherlich zweifelsfrei bei dem Internetprovider, zu welchem diese Adresse gehört, nachweisbar sein, welcher seiner Kunden dies IP-Adresse zu diesem Zeitpunkt zugewiesen bekommen hatte.



Ja, ja die IP-Adresse. Das ist so eine Sache. Die Situation ist in D und in Ö durchaus ähnlich.

1) Der Provider hat bei (dynamischen) IPs die dementsprechenden Daten oft nicht (mehr) gespeichert. 
2) Wenn ja, unter welchen Bedingungen darf er das? Siehe dieser Link: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/61293
3) Man spricht von der Speicherung für (eigene) Verrechnungszwecke. Trifft das hier auch zu? Was geht den Internet-Provider die Verrechnung des Handy-Providers an?
4) Was sind die Voraussetzungen für eine richterliche Anordnung? So schnell bekommt man die oft auch nicht.
5) Ein Zusammenhang zwischen IP-Adresse und Handynummer ist außerdem in vielen Fällen nicht zwingend. 

Kurzum: Das mit der Zuordnung via IP-Adresse hat seine Tücken.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (31 August 2005)

*Re: [...]*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Schau´ doch mal in den Spamordner Deines E-Mailaccounts bei GMX. Nach erfolgreicher Aktivierung über Dein Handy hat nämlich _jemand_ Deine
> [..]



Möge sich der Gast doch bitte mal outen, mir erschliesst sich gerade nicht der genaue Sinn dieses Postings...

mfg
fnag


----------



## KatzenHai (31 August 2005)

Ich denke, das Posting ist vollkommener Humbug - mal sehen, ob die Mods noch eingreifen.

Mici ist unangemeldeter Gast - also kann AnonymerPoster weder Micis E-Mailadresse kennen (GMX?) noch irgendetwas über eine Historie mit E-Mail später gesendet oder so wissen/bekannt geben.

Hier hat wohl mal wieder jemand mit besonderer Eitelkeitsproblematik geschrieben, der sich wichtig machen möchte ...


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2005)

Bei Shortpay gibt es seit dem 1.9. eine vorgeschaltete Rufnummernprüfung, wie auch beim Mitbewerber aus Berlin um providergerecht in den richtigen Topf der Preisangabe greifen zu können.


----------



## dvill (2 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Shortpay gibt es seit dem 1.9. eine vorgeschaltete Rufnummernprüfung, wie auch beim Mitbewerber aus Berlin um providergerecht in den richtigen Topf der Preisausangabe greifen zu können.


Kann man das auch verständlich ausdrücken?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man das auch verständlich ausdrücken?


Ja, das kann der Anbieter aber selber machen!


----------



## Anonymous (2 September 2005)

*wie alle anderen auch*

:evil: Hilfe!!!!1 Mir gehts wie euch allen. Sitze jetzt auf über 200,00 € fest. Habe das ganze als Werbung verstanden und deshalb nichts genacht. Was nun????


----------



## Reducal (2 September 2005)

supersauer schrieb:
			
		

> Was nun????





			
				SEP schrieb:
			
		

> Auf diese konkrete Einzelfallfrage zum rechtlichen Vorgehen darf und wird hier keine Antwort gegeben werden.
> Es wird anheim gestellt, rechtliche Hilfe bei zugelassenen Beratungsstellen gem. Rechtsberatungsgesetz zu suchen, z.B. bei Anwälten oder Verbraucherzentralen.
> Auf die (Nutzungsbedingungen NUBs) wird ergänzend hingewiesen.
> :stumm:
> ...



...und vor allem den Spuk beenden: z. B. > HIER <!


----------



## SEP (2 September 2005)

Nebenbei: 

Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt: Das Zitierte habe ich mit Zustimmung KatzenHai geklaut gehabt ...


----------



## Anonymous (3 September 2005)

*Re: [...]*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=116660#116660
> 
> 
> 
> Schau´ doch mal in den Spamordner Deines E-Mailaccounts bei GMX.



da fehlt doch aber von diesem gast ein statement. ich bin ja soooooo neugierig.


----------



## Insider (4 September 2005)

mausp-unangemeldet schrieb:
			
		

> da fehlt doch aber von diesem gast ein statement.


Schätze mal dass dieser Gast es evtl. nicht mehr hier her in den Thread schafft. Zwischenzeitlich war es aber über Umwege gelungen ihren Gesprächspartner (siehe hier) auszumachen. Das war damals auch derjenige, der als weiterer Gast für etwas Verwirrung hier sorgte (siehe hier), weil er anscheinend die E-Mail-Adresse und die Zusammenhänge kannte.

Letztendlich ist der Stand der Dinge wohl der, dass Mici (aus HH) niemals den Code per SMS empfangen und in dem Web eingetragen haben will. Merkwürdig ist jedoch, dass sie zugibt, ihre E-Mailadresse eingegeben zu haben. Dieses Eingabefenster kommt jedoch erst dann (nach Angabe des Zahlungssystemanbieters), wenn der Code erfolgreich übermittelt und eingetragen wurde, das Abo also bereits gestartet ist. Das Passwort wurde dann über die E-Mailadresse nochmals an Mici versandt, die Nachricht wurde jedoch im Spamordner ihres GMX-Accounts aufgefangen (heute würde sie wohl durchgehen), so dass sie sie damals -Anfang August- nicht erhalten hat.
Also steht in dieser Sache anscheinend keine Klärung des Falls aus. Die Angaben sind widersprüchlich und bedürfen mEn der weiteren Beobachtung, zumindest durch das Forum.


----------



## Elvira (5 September 2005)

*Neues in meiner Sache mit mob*.shor*.pa**

Hallo zusammen,

habe am 30.08 bei O2 beantragt, dass die Sperre des Anschlusses aufgehoben wird und sie mir doch bitte die Berechtigung der Forderung dieses Mehrwertdienstes nachweisen sollen. Darufhin kam am 01.09. eine Antwort: Sie hätten die Daten geprüft und die währen in der Rechnung unter "Mehrwertdiensten" korrekt ausgewiesen. Ich solle Verständnis dafür haben, dass sie mich für weitere Fragen dazu an die Hotline von Wapme verweisen müssen, da es sich hierbei nicht um einen Service von O2 handele, sondern der Firma Wapme und deren Kunden. :lol: 

Interessantes habe ich dazu unter dem Thema "Recht und Gesetz" gefunden und werde dieses auch meinem RA zukommen lassen!

Desweiteren habe ich mich mit der *Verbraucherzentrale* in Verbindung gesetzt und würde allen, die mit diesen netten Abo´s von mob*.shor*.pa* Probleme haben empfehlen das auch zu tun!!! *Damit könntet ihr Euch und allen Anderen Betroffenen helfen!!!* Ich bleib auf alle Fälle am Ball, denn ich werde täglich mehr und mehr :evil: 

Liebe Grüße
Elvira
_____________________________________________________________
*Der Worte sind genug gewechselt, lasst mich auch endlich Taten sehen.* (Faust)


----------



## haudraufundschluss (5 September 2005)

Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Ich solle Verständnis dafür haben, dass sie mich für weitere Fragen dazu an die Hotline von Wapme verweisen müssen, da es sich hierbei nicht um einen Service von O2 handele, sondern der Firma Wapme und deren Kunden.


Jetzt wird´s aber wirr. Die Berechnung auf Deinem Konto ist ja offensichtlich ein Service von O2.


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2005)

*Re: Neues in meiner Sache mit mob*.shor*.pa**



			
				Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> ...da es sich hierbei nicht um einen Service von O2 handele...


Da meine Handyverträge auch alle bei O² sind, habe ich letztes Wochenende vorsorglich und schriftlich die Sperrung von Diensten anderer Anbieter beantragt, insbesondere der derzeitigen bekannten Handypayments. Mal sehen was der Provider dazu sagt - die Hotline war damit jedenfalls schon mal überfordert, denn man kannte gar kein Handypayment. :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

*Re: Neues in meiner Sache mit mob*.shor*.pa**



			
				Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Darufhin kam am 01.09. eine Antwort: Sie hätten die Daten geprüft und die währen in der Rechnung unter "Mehrwertdiensten" korrekt ausgewiesen.


Frage doch mal nach den Daten, die sie da überprüft haben.  Wahrscheinlich ist man bei O² zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass die Mehrwertsteuer korrekt ausgewiesen wurde. Wie wird die Forderung eigentlich beschrieben? Fordert O² in eigenem Namen oder für Wapme?


			
				Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Ich solle Verständnis dafür haben, dass sie mich für weitere Fragen dazu an die Hotline von Wapme verweisen müssen, da es sich hierbei nicht um einen Service von O2 handele, sondern der Firma Wapme und deren Kunden. :lol:


Da käme mir das Verständnis durchaus abhanden: "Das Geld zu uns, den Ärger bitte bei Wapme lassen." - Muss man nicht verstehen. Wenn O² höchstselbst Geld haben will, dann sollten die auch das Verständnis aufbringen und sich höchstselbst mit ihren Vertragspartnern rumärgern.


----------



## Rex Cramer (5 September 2005)

Hups...


----------



## Der Jurist (5 September 2005)

*Re: wie alle anderen auch*



			
				supersauer schrieb:
			
		

> :evil: Hilfe!!!!1 Mir gehts wie euch allen. Sitze jetzt auf über 200,00 € fest. Habe das ganze als Werbung verstanden und deshalb nichts genacht. Was nun????


In solchen Fällen gerne genommen:  Der Erste-Hilfe-Kasten des Forums. Einfach die blaue Schrift anklicken und einen Blick reinwerfen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

*Mobile Shortpay*

Hallo,
meine Bank hat das Geld zurück geholt. Dann habe ich die um den Betrag gekürzte Rechnung überwiesen.
Seitdem habe ich von Mobile Shortpay und Talkline nichts mehr gehört.
Also, einfach die Ruhe bewahren und nicht bezahlen.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## sascha (5 September 2005)

> Also, einfach die Ruhe bewahren und nicht bezahlen.



Pauschale Ratschläge sind gefährlich und können Betroffene unter Umständen sehr teuer kommen. Wie man reagieren sollte, kommt immer auf den jeweiligen Einzelfall an. Dazu ist ggf. ein Anwalt oder eine  Verbraucherschutzorganisation zu Rate zu ziehen.


----------



## mausp (5 September 2005)

*Re: Neues in meiner Sache mit mob*.shor*.pa**



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Elvira schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das finde ich echt gut. bin aber mal auf die reaktion gespannt.
 :holy:


----------



## Anonymous (5 September 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich war heute bei der Rechtsberatung(Verbraucherschutz).
Ich denke ich habe mich entschlossen die Rechnung von meinem Anbieter(genauer von [...]) für ein Abo das ich NIEMALS bestellt habe nicht zu bezaheln.Werde in Kauf nehemen, das mein Handy,obwohl rechtswiedrig,gespert wird und werde obendrein den Verein verklagen sobald ich von denen eine Mahunug oder ähnliches erhalte.
Ich suche also in der nächsten Zukunft Personen denen es ähnlich ergangen ist wie mir, die auch bereit wären als Zeugen aufzutreten vor Gericht(fals es überhaupt soweit kommt).
Bei diesen Personen sollte folgendes passiert sein:Obwohl man das Passwort NICHT eingegeben hat,hat man etwas aboniert was man aber NIE ge-benützt hat.

Unter Umständen ist es mir sogar möglich mit einer Zeitung zu reden, das stellt sich noch die nächsten Tage heraus. Auch hier wäre es gut wenn sich Interessenten die sich ebenfals im Höchsten Masse verkohlt fühlen melden.
[...]

Danke jetzt schon für eure Hilfe, vielleicht gelingt es uns zusammen denen [...].

Ich hoffe dieser Beitrag wird nicht gelöscht.

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten, keine Mailadressen. (bh)]_


----------



## SEP (6 September 2005)

Liebe Mici,

deine Beiträge werden hier nicht gelöscht, wenn sie sich an die Nutzungsbedingungen (NUBs) halten.

Wenn du dich registrierst (oben rechts v/a "Anmelden"), kannst du deine E-Mail-Adresse für alle hinterlegen und bist auch für forumsinterne private Nachrichten (PNs) erreichbar.

_.sep_


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2005)

mici schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Umständen ist es mir sogar möglich mit einer Zeitung zu reden...


Passend dazu heute Abend auf ARD schauen!


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2005)

*Re: Neues in meiner Sache mit mob*.shor*.pa**

Der beschleichende Verdacht aus dem Beitrag vom 05.09.2005 hat sich leider bestätigt. Ich schrieb vorgestern:





> Da meine Handyverträge auch alle bei O² sind, habe ich letztes Wochenende vorsorglich und schriftlich die Sperrung von Diensten anderer Anbieter beantragt, insbesondere der derzeitigen bekannten Handypayments. Mal sehen was der Provider dazu sagt - die Hotline war damit jedenfalls schon mal überfordert, denn man kannte gar kein Handypayment. :roll:


____________________________________________
Der Auftrag an O² sah so aus:





> Sperren Sie bitte vorsorglich alle Dienste anderer Anbieter für die im Betreff genannten, bestehenden Verträge unserer Firma. Hierzu gehören insbesondere SMS-Premium-Dienste und Handypayment (z. B. von der Wapme Systems AG oder der Midray GmbH).


Heute nun die nüchterne Antwort des Providers, hier auszugsweise:





			
				O² schrieb:
			
		

> Wir bedauern die Ihnen entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten durch den Erhalt von Premium-SMS'en ertwaiger Fremdfirmen.
> 
> o2 Germany war jedoch nicht Versender der maßgeblichen SMS. Diese ist  von Dritten ohne die Genehmigung oder Zustimmung von o2 Germany  geschehen. Daher kann gegen o2 Germany kein Anspruch geltend gemacht werden.
> *
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

*mob.short.*

habe ein ziemliches Problem: war auf irgend ner Seite und wir haben die Handynummer v. meinem Freund eiungegeben, seitdem kommt immer: 
Ihr Zugang wurde verlängert. Weitere Informationen  erhalten sie unter
_______________ ich hab versucht mich abzumelden finde aber keine Möglichkeit wie das gehen soll!!! kann mir bitte jemand helfen!!?????
Danke


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

O2 schrieb:
			
		

> o2 Germany war jedoch nicht Versender der maßgeblichen SMS. Diese ist von Dritten ohne die Genehmigung oder Zustimmung von o2 Germany geschehen. Daher kann gegen o2 Germany kein Anspruch geltend gemacht werden.


Aber auf die Bezahlung der Dienste bestehen sie!?


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> O2 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klingt nach klassischem Deluxe-Eigentor.
Über diesen Schrieb sollten O2-Kunden mal mit dem Laden reden, deren Handy abgeklemmt wurde, weil sie den Handypay-Anteil an der Rechnung nicht zahlen wollen. :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

Selbst wenn die den Inhalt Deines Schreibens zur Kenntnis genommen hätten.Wieso sollten die etwas sperren was ohnehin nur aufgekauft bzw im Wege der Abtretung erworben wird.
Genausowenig würde ein Inkassobüro reagieren wenn Du die bittest keine gegen Dich gerichteten Forderungen der XY-AG mehr aufzukaufen.


----------



## Reducal (6 September 2005)

*Re: mob.short.*



			
				formosa schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich hab versucht mich abzumelden finde aber keine Möglichkeit wie das gehen soll!


Wie heißt der Anbieter?


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Also, ich finde es ziemlich einfach, wenn man von so etwas nicht betroffen ist, zu schreiben, man sollte vorher lesen, was man unterschreibt.

Mir selber ist es auch passiert, dass ich auf einmal SMS erhielt, die mich 4,99€ kosteten. Ich bin im Moment dabei, dagegen anzugehen. Obwohl ich nicht viel Hoffnung habe, dass es klappt.
Bei mir war es so, dass ich im Ausland war, als ich die erste SMS erhielt. Also, wie kann es sein, dass ich dann zu blöd bin, um etwas zu lesen???

Außerdem, wenn man sich mit der Sache mal näher beschäftigt, kann man sehen, dass man auf eine gewisse Fa. namens "Global Netcom" stößt. [...]

Und wenn ich jemanden habe, den ich nicht gut leiden kann, ist es ziemlich easy seine Nr. dort anzugeben [...] ...

Gibt es vielleicht jemanden, der auch dagegen angegangen ist? Ich würde mal gerne wissen, ob es Fälle gibt, wo so eine Sache zum Vorteil ausgegangen ist. Und damit meine ich nicht den Vorteil dieser [...] Firma  

_[Unbewiesene oder nicht nachvollziehbare Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. Bitte die NUBs beachten.
Die Darstellung ist insgesamt "unstimmig" durch fehlende Informationen und falsche Zuordnung. (bh)]_


----------



## pillepalle (7 September 2005)

Hi !

Als Author diese Beitrages bin ich ganz schön überrascht welche Ausmaße dieser angenohmen hat. Sieht so aus, das sehr viele Leute auf diese zwielichtige Masche hereingefallen sind. Krass !

Eigentlich wollte ich nur nochmal darauf hinweisen; zur Kündigung einfach bei der Warpme-Group anrufen, bzw danach Kündigungsmail schreiben und das Abo stoppt dadurch !!!

Mfg


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

"zur Kündigung einfach bei der Warpme-Group anrufen"

warum so umständlich? w*w.smsrechnung.de tuts doch auch?


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> warum so umständlich?


Vermutlich, weil die Endkundenkommunikation so verwirrend ist, dass die Leute nicht durchschauen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Nur mal so ne Bemerkung, welche kurz zuvor an dieser Stelle beharrlich als blanke Spekulation weggelöscht wurde


			
				 [url schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/beitrag_dyn~uid,0zggv6q4kcv65kij~cm.asp][/url]*Warum machen die Mobilfunkunternehmen nichts?*
> ... die, die am Ende so gnadenlos das Geld einziehen und 25 Prozent des Preises selbst kassieren ...


Aber das wissen wir doch alle sowieso schon.


----------



## mausp (7 September 2005)

*Shortpay*

Ich hab mir nun doch die Sendung in der ARD angesehen. Ich glaube so richtig hat uns das auch nicht weitergebracht.

Dann interessiert mich mal, ob schon jemand eine Reaktion direkt von Shortpay hat.
 :holy:


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				mausp schrieb:
			
		

> Dann interessiert mich mal, ob schon jemand eine Reaktion direkt von Shortpay hat.


Worauf? Etwa eine Stellungnahme oder eine kulante Übernahme der Rechnung?


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

Der Bericht war gut und objektiv genug, nicht so überzogen wie vorher Berichte über Dialer, bestimmt wären so einige glücklicher gewesen wenn eine Hetzkampagne stattgefunden hätte.

Was haben wir gesehen:
Ein älterer Herr hat eine Route planen wollen und hat dieses bestimmt auch getan.  Bekommt jeden Tag seinen Kontostand, wobei ich mich dann wundern würde ...... Kontostand ? Warum ? und spätestens am dritten Tag wäre ein Anruf fällig um zu erfahren was das sein kann. Und nicht laufen lassen, ums ich dann zu beschweren "ich habe von nichts gewust" 
Genauso das Statement "Ich habe nieeeee meine Handynummer oder ein Code irgendwo eingegeben"
Statement beim Dialer: "Ich war niemals im Internet gewesen ......"

Wenn ich jeden Tag einen Kontostand geschickt bekommen würde, würde ich nachfragen und nicht warten und warten ........ bei 180 € sind das immerhin 18 Tage !

Der Vater oder Opa oder wer es auch immer war der [...] sagte er hat keine Internetangebote und weiß davon nichts, stimmte ja wahrscheinlich auch . Das da der Reporter seinen Fragenkatalog noch abspulte .... naja etwas lächerlich ...... Ich glaube kaum das einer ein anständiges Statement abgibt, wenn ein geladener Reporter vor der Tür steht und einem ein Mikro unter die Nase hält. Warum dann selber gehen ?  Wenn die Presse mal einmal in Ruhe sich vorher anmelden würde oder ein Statement anfordern ......... aber dann ist die Luft raus, wenns so laufen würde und das gibt dann keine guten Quoten für die Sender.


Der Bericht war OK und das dreimal  :thumb: 


Der Preis steht drauf und das sichtbar , alleine die Abrechner müssen dafür Sorge tragen, das wirklich etwas regelmäßig Nutzbares da ist.

_[Bitte die NUBs beachten, keine Namen. (bh)]_


----------



## Rex Cramer (8 September 2005)

NurMalSo schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich jeden Tag einen Kontostand geschickt bekommen würde, würde ich nachfragen und nicht warten und warten ........ bei 180 € sind das immerhin 18 Tage !


Würde ich auch, weil ich dann gerne wissen würde, wie ich das Geld abheben kann.


----------



## Teleton (8 September 2005)

NurMalSo schrieb:
			
		

> Der Preis steht drauf und das sichtbar , alleine die Abrechner müssen dafür Sorge tragen, das wirklich etwas regelmäßig Nutzbares da ist.



Sind wir von gut erkennbar jetzt schon bei sichtbar gelandet?







Sichtbar ist auch das hier.


----------



## tuxedo (8 September 2005)

Wichtig wäre vor allem, das deutlich wird, dass das Angebot kostenpflichtig ist. Denn nur wenn der Besucher weiß, dass die Nutzung des Angebots was kosten wird, wird er nach einem Preis suchen, die AGBs lesen etc.

Momentan wird immer nur von Rufnummer überprüfen und nach dem Überprüfen von Zusenden des Zugangscodes gesprochen...

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (8 September 2005)

Vielleicht hilft der Blick in die PreisangabenVO.


> (6) Die Angaben nach dieser Verordnung müssen der allgemeinen Verkehrsauffassung und den Grundsätzen von Preisklarheit und Preiswahrheit entsprechen. Wer zu Angaben nach dieser Verordnung verpflichtet ist, hat diese dem Angebot oder der Werbung eindeutig zuzuordnen sowie leicht erkennbar und deutlich lesbar oder sonst gut wahrnehmbar zu machen. Bei der Aufgliederung von Preisen sind die Endpreise hervorzuheben.


Dietmar Vill


----------



## mici (8 September 2005)

*NUrmalso*

Eigentlich ist das Probelm, [...]

ich gebe zu im Internet gewsen zu sein habe auch meine Handynummer eingegebe, habe dann eine e-mail erhalten und habe das passwort egal wer was glaubt oder zu wissen glaubt *NIEMALS* eingegeben.Trotzdem muß ich wahrscheinlich bezahlen.
Füe etwas was ich nicht benutzt habe das isthimmel schreinde Ungerechtigkeit und nicht selbstverschuldet!!! Also [...]
 :argue:  :argue:

_[Unklare Passagen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Wembley (8 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



			
				mici schrieb:
			
		

> habe dann eine e-mail erhalten



Du hast eine E-Mail erhalten???

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Elvira (8 September 2005)

Hallöchen liebe Geschädigtengemeinde,

habe unsere Sache jetzt unserer zuständigen Verbraucherzentrale übergeben und kann allen Anderen nur empfehlen dies auch zu tun! Für die "normalen" Rechtsanwälte ist die Sache einfach noch zu kompliziert und umfangreich. Es bedarf meiner Meinung nach dringend einer Gesetzes-Regelung an die sich evtl. Geschädigte des Handy-Payment halten können, denn das Feld ist noch so offen, dass man tagelang im Nebel rumstochert und doch zu keinem Ergebnis kommt. Der Mobilfunkanbieter schiebt´s auf den Mehrwertdienstanbieter, der auf den Seitenbetreiber und den wiederum interessiert die Sache nicht und schiebt es wieder auf den Mobilfunkanbieter!  Wer ist also letztendlich dafür zuständig??? Keiner? - Gut, dann muß ich auch Keinem nichts zahlen - oder? Aber Spass bei Seite, die erste Anlaufstelle ist der Mobilfunkanbieter, denn der will ja kassieren! Nur "Ottonormalverbraucher" wird da scheinbar nicht für voll genommen und lapidar abgewiegelt. So wird der Verbraucher zermürbt und gibt sich irgendwann hoffentlich geschlagen??? Nun setze ich meine Hoffnung in die Verbraucherzentrale um die Sache aufzuklären und endlich zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, denn unser Anschluß ist immernoch gesperrt, obwohl die Handy-Rechnung längst bezahlt ist - nur eben dieser Mehrwertdienst nicht.
Übrigens finde ich schon, dass der Plus-Minus-Beitrag was gebracht hat, denn auf die im Beitrag namentlich genannte Seite Hausaufg*.de ist (zur Zeit) der "Zugang für Neukunden gesperrt"! Aber auf den vielen anderen ungenannten Seiten rollt der Rubel kräftig weiter! 

Gruß
Elvira :evil: 
_____________________________________________________________
O glücklich, wer noch hoffen kann, aus diesem Meer des Irrtums aufzutauchen! (Faust)


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2005)

Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Nun setze ich meine Hoffnung in die Verbraucherzentrale um die Sache aufzuklären und endlich zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, denn unser Anschluß ist immernoch gesperrt, obwohl die Handy-Rechnung längst bezahlt ist - nur eben dieser Mehrwertdienst nicht.


Das ist echt schade, wie das so abläuft. Aber setze nicht zu viel Hoffnung in die Verbraucherzentrale (ich nehme mal an, Du meinst die in der Mozartstr.) Warst Du persönlich dort oder hattest Du einen Brief hingeschrieben - was kostet die Beratung?


----------



## mausp (8 September 2005)

*Shortpay*

ich streite ja nicht ab, dass der beitrag was gebracht hat. doch aber nur denen, die sich angemeldet haben.
ich meine jedoch, denen die diese seite erst kennengelernt haben, als die ersten sms kam hat es wohl nichts genutzt.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit "mobile.shortpay" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*



			
				pillepalle schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Internetseite ist nicht konkret zu entnehmen wer der Betreiber ist.
> Links führten mich aber zu global.netcom.


Ist aber auch eine lustige Seite, dieses Shortpay-Dingsbums. Da ist ja nicht mal [...] 

Hallo, will gerne einen Brief per Einschreiben an shortpay schicken hab keine Adresse. Kann mir jemand helfen?
Gruss

_[Unklare Aussagen gelöscht. (bh)]_


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit "mobile.shortpay" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*



			
				conkmoni schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand helfen?


Shortpay ist keine Firma sondern ein Produkt der Global-Netcom, deren Anschrift findest Du auf der *.de Seite. Schreib´ schönen Gruß dazu!


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit "mobile.shortpay" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Shortpay ist keine Firma sondern ein Produkt der Global-Netcom....



Was macht dann "wapme"??


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



			
				mici schrieb:
			
		

> [...] und habe das passwort egal wer was glaubt oder zu wissen glaubt *NIEMALS* eingegeben.



Wie ist denn der Code, der eingegeben werden muss, aufgebaut?
Besteht er nur aus Ziffern oder auch aus anderen Zeichen (insbesondere Buchstaben) und wieviele Stellen hat der Code?

Damit zusammenhängend auch die Frage, wieviele Versuche hat man, den richtigen Code einzugeben? Muss man nach Falscheingabe des Codes einen neuen Code anfordern oder darf man es mehrmals versuchen.

Meine Fragen zielen darauf ab, dass es mir nicht ausgeschlossen scheint, dass jemand fremde Mobilfunknummern angibt und dann versucht, den Code "zu erraten". 

Ist es also mit hinreichender Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgeschlossen, dass "zufällig" von einer fremden Person ein richtiger Code eingegeben wurde?


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit "mobile.shortpay" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht dann "wapme"??


Die würde ich als Schnittstelle zwischen dem Produktgeber und der Anbindung an die Mobilfunkunternehmen bezeichnen. Über Wapme werden die SMS und der Code generiert. Aus dem ursprünglichen Zusammenhang auf deren Website gerissen trifft aber auch folgendes Zitat hier zu:





			
				Wapme schrieb:
			
		

> ...versteht man die Bereitstellung von einzelnen Shortcodes für Kunden. Diese – in Deutschland meist fünfstelligen – Shortcodes ermöglichen es, dass der Endkunde eine SMS mit einem Kennwort (Keyword) versenden und dafür eine bestimmte Leistung erhalten kann.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit "mobile.shortpay" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*



> Diese – in Deutschland meist fünfstelligen – Shortcodes ermöglichen es, dass der Endkunde eine SMS mit einem Kennwort (Keyword) versenden und dafür eine bestimmte Leistung erhalten kann.



Was heisst "meist fünfstellig"? Kann der Shortcode als auch weniger Stellen besitzen? Und haben die Shortcodes einen bestimmten Aufbau (wie z.B. Personalausweisnummern) oder bestehen sie aus reinen Zufallsziffern?


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



			
				keiner schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ist denn der Code, der eingegeben werden muss, aufgebaut?


Z. B. so:





> REZBG


Der Code ist nur kurze Zeit gültig (bisher 15 min). Innerhalb dieser Zeit kann man ihn eingeben und sich anschließend nochmals per E-Mail zusenden lassen. Gibt jemand eine fremde Handynummer ein, erhält dieser Fremde den Code und kann ihn (aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach) nicht in das am PC geöffente Fenster eingeben. Wenn doch, dann steht der Handynutzer dem Internetnutzer wohl doch (räumlich) ziemlich nahe. Das heißt aber nicht, dass der Rechungsempfänger, also der Inhaber des Handy, auch der Empfänger der SMS war - Thema Gerät ausleihen oder unbeaufsichtigt liegen lassen.


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



> Innerhalb dieser Zeit kann man ihn eingeben und sich anschließend nochmals per E-Mail zusenden lassen.



Was heisst das? 
Man kann den Code vor korrekter Eingabe auch per E-Mail erfahren, dann wäre das System ja völlig unsicher.

Oder dient dieser Shortcode dazu, nach einmal korrekt erfolgter Anmeldung, das "Angebot" immer wieder mit dem gleichen Shortcode nutzen zu können?


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



			
				keiner schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann den Code vor korrekter Eingabe auch per E-Mail erfahren...


... bitte nochmal lesen, ich schrieb:


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ... kann man ihn eingeben und sich anschließend nochmals per E-Mail zusenden lassen.


----------



## dvill (9 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Innerhalb dieser Zeit kann man ihn eingeben und sich anschließend nochmals per E-Mail zusenden lassen.


Ein paar Fragen:
a) Kann der Kunde den Code drucken?
b) Kann der Kunde das spätere Passwort drucken?
c) Weiß der Kunde vor Start der Transaktion, dass er eine Mailadresse brauchen wird?
d) Welchen Weg nimmt der Code? Wer sendet ihn? Welche Systeme durchläuft er? Wer hat potentiell Zugriff auf den Code, bevor er auf das Handy kommt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit "mobile.shortpay" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Blick in die AGB Shortpay Endkunden. 
Laut Punkt 2 Gegenstand der Leistung vermittelt die Wapme dem Endkunden die Nutzung
des Zahlungssystem „shortpay mobile“ * der Wapme Systems AG *

Nichts mit GN


----------



## dvill (9 September 2005)

*Re: Probleme mit "mobile.shortpay" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*



			
				Nur mal erwähnt schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zahlungssystem „shortpay mobile“ * der Wapme Systems AG *


Die "Gegenprobe": Einfach mal die Whois-Daten von smsrechnung.de, des DNS-Servers für die Domain, das Impressum und mit traceroute den Standort des Servers prüfen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> c) Weiß der Kunde vor Start der Transaktion, dass er eine Mailadresse brauchen wird?
> d) Welchen Weg nimmt der Code? Wer sendet ihn? Welche Systeme durchläuft er? Wer hat potentiell Zugriff auf den Code, bevor er auf das Handy kommt?


zu c) So wie ich das verstanden habe, braucht der Kunde seine E-Mailadresse nicht anzugeben - das ist zusätzlich!
zu d) das kommt (anscheinend) in der Tat alles von Wapme.


----------



## Elvira (9 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Elvira schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe eine Mail hingeschrieben und Antwort bekommen. Beratung ist sehr kostengünstig - kann sich jeder Geschädigte leisten!
Jetzt gibt es nur noch Hopp oder Topp - entweder aussergerichtlich oder streiten bis zu einem Ergebnis, das hoffentlich anderen auch dienen kann!

Gruß
Elvira


----------



## dvill (9 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> zu c) So wie ich das verstanden habe, braucht der Kunde seine E-Mailadresse nicht anzugeben - das ist zusätzlich!


Soweit ich die Beispiele gesehen habe, ist das Passwort kryptisch und lang. Das muss bei Passwörtern auch so sein.

Nur: Das kann sich niemand merken und das ist der Zugang. Deshalb die Frage, wie sichert der Kunde sein Zugangspasswort? Mailversendung ist eine Möglichkeit, und sonst?


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> zu d) das kommt (anscheinend) in der Tat alles von Wapme.


Mit Verlaub, so groß ist Wapme nicht.

Die SMS kommt in letzter Stufe von den Mobilfunkern. Wer sendet die SMS ab? Wer generiert den Code? Wo und wie wird die Gültigkeit geprüft?

Da sind einge Übertragungen enthalten. Sind ALLE Übertragungswege sicher?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

*Re: NUrmalso*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb die Frage, wie sichert der Kunde sein Zugangspasswort?


Evtl. auf seinem Handy, im Ordner "Empfangene Nachrichten" oder womöglich schreibt er es sich ab?


			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Verlaub, so groß ist Wapme nicht.
> 
> Die SMS kommt in letzter Stufe von den Mobilfunkern. Wer sendet die SMS ab? Wer generiert den Code? Wo und wie wird die Gültigkeit geprüft?


...und wenn es doch so ist? Ich kenne die Details nicht und kann nur das wiedergeben, was an Informationen an mich (priv. od. gewebl.) herangetragen wurde oder was ich selbst erleben konnte.


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=117906#117906


			
				Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Nun müßten wir evtl. beweisen, dass das Handy über das dieses Abo geschlossen wurde, ausschließlich von meiner Tochter genutzt wurde und das meine Tochter diese Seite im Internet besucht ... hat!



Vielleicht hilft es weiter, den Mobilfunkanbieter darauf zu verweisen, dass sich  der IQ-Profi sein Angebot auf Jugendliche und Kinder abzielt - das obligatorische "Du" kommt bei Erwachsenen i. d. R. nicht gut an.


----------



## Elvira (9 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=117906#117906
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interessiert die nicht! Laut Telefontante von O2 ist das eine Seite, die nicht für Kinder und Jugendliche geeignet ist, mehr wolle sie nicht dazu sagen, denn sie wolle mir das Wochenende nicht verderben mit einem "Familienkrieg"????????????? Das glaub ich muß man nicht verstehen -oder?


----------



## stieglitz (9 September 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=117919#117919
Da Thema dürfte wohl bald gevespert sein.


----------



## Wembley (9 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=117919#117919
> Da Thema dürfte wohl bald gevespert sein.



Bei einem Anbieter scheint es tatsächlich Fortschritte zu geben, aber es gibt noch andere.

Wird gerade in Berlin das Gleichnis vom "verlorenen Sohn" auf die Realität übertragen?

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2005)

Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Interessiert die nicht!


Zu dem Desinteresse, scheint O² zu stehen. Hatte leider auch die Erfahrung machen müssen, > HIER <.
Was die Dame ausdrücken, Dir aber bei dem bevorstehenden Woehende nicht zumuten wollte, deutet nicht nur von dem Desinteresse sondern auch noch von der Unkenntnis um die Materie. Die meint womöglich, dass der IQ-Profi irgendeine Erotikseite sei, denn alles was über Dialer oder dialerähnliche Applikationen abgerechnet wird, dient der Erwachsenenunterhaltung.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Und ?

Hat sich inzwischen was getan bei den vielen Usern, welche erst gar nicht oder Handy-RE nur teilweise bezahlen wollten ? ... welche Anzeigen bei den Behörden getätigt haben ? ... welche bei den Verbraucherschützern oder / und der Bundesnetzagentur waren ? ... welche zu Wapme, GN, Shortpay oder wohin auch immer wegen ihrer Probleme geschickt wurden ?

Warum gibts keine (Erfolgs-)Meldungen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Warum gibts keine (Erfolgs-)Meldungen ?


Aus der Dialerabzockära sollte in Erinnerung sein, daß sich dies meist (leider)  sehr lang hinzieht.
Es  sind gerade mal knapp 3 Monate seit dem Startschuss der Handypayaboabzocke  
was soll also   die  provokative Frage?

cp  

PS: Die Ex-RegTP = Netzagentur ist eh nicht zuständig (leider)


----------



## 118xx (13 September 2005)

Schau mal hier rein. Streit um Handy-Rechnung von Juni 2004. Urteil im September 2005
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11629
Das Verfahren ist sogar noch sehr flott gelaufen da das Gericht vereinfachtes Verfahren angeordnet und kurze Fristen gesetzt hatte. Im "normalem" Verfahren wäre die Sache dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr entschieden worden.


----------



## mici (13 September 2005)

*o2*

ich habe heute einen Anruf von O2 bekommen bezüglich der Wapme Services AG.Ich hatte O2 darüber informiert, das ich den Service nicht bezahlen würde und sie darum gebeten mein Handy nicht zu sperren.
Tatsächlich hat O2 gesagt sie werden mein Handy nicht sperren und es seien Spezialisten damit beschäftigt das Best möglichste für ihre Kunden zu erreichen und sie würde mich über den Fortlauf der Dinge benachrichtigen.
Scheinbar tut sich da doch was!!!!
Sobald ich was neues höre werde ich weiter berichten.

Schönen Tag noch


----------



## Wavestar0759 (13 September 2005)

Hier die auszugsweise Antwort von T-Mob. auf den Widerruf der Einzugsermächtigung wegen []pay:


> Wunschgemäß haben wir Ihre Zahlungsart auf Überweisung umgestellt,
> bitte beachten Sie das diese je Überweisung 1,50 euro kostet.
> 
> Völlig zu Recht möchten Sie nur dann für Sonderdienste  zahlen, wenn
> ...



Jetzt bin ich mal af die in den nächsten Tagen kommende Rechnung gespannt  

*[Virenscanner: Wortteil entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Hi,

ich habe einen Bekannten, der geschädigt wurde und habe auch mal ein paar Recherchen gestartet.

Zuerst muss ich bestätigen, dass mein Bekannter tatsächlich zu jedem Zeitpunkt die Chance hatte, zu sehen was es kostet. Ich habe es sogar selbst ausprobiert, es gibt ja "netterweise" noch Seiten die funktionieren. 

Nach über 4 Stunden googeln nun meine Erkenntnis:

Wapme scheint mir die erste Station zu sein, an der die Leitungen von den Providern zusammenlaufen und welche dann eine gemeinsame Schnittstelle für die [edit]  bereitstellt. 

Damit wären sie ein Dienstleister. Ich konnte aber keine andere Verbindung zu global-netcom finden als diese. Kennt jemand noch eine andere? 

Desweiteren scheint es mir als ob GN vor Wapme einen anderen Dienstleister hatte. Ist das richtig? Kennt jemand den Namen und warum GN gewechselt hat?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Grüße

KH

_aus rechtlichen Gründen ein Wort editiert _


----------



## sascha (13 September 2005)

Worin siehst Du den Schaden ("der geschädigt wurde"), wenn Dein Bekannter immer den Preis wahrgenommen hat?


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2005)

Das ist eine nicht triviale Frage. Ich sage es mal so: Der Betrag ist für den Dienst vielleicht etwas zu hoch, allerdings war das wohl mit "Lesen" tatsächlich zu erkennen.


----------



## sascha (13 September 2005)

> Der Betrag ist für den Dienst vielleicht etwas zu hoch, allerdings war das wohl mit "Lesen" tatsächlich zu erkennen.



Ah ja. Zu den internen Wechselspielchen in der Branche könntest Du vielleicht mal in einem einschlägigen Branchenforum nachfragen, dessen URL ich Dir gerne - sofern nicht bekannt - per PN mitteile.


----------



## mici (14 September 2005)

*mici*

ich habe da lesen können solang ich wollte ich habe da NICHTS gesehen von 9:98€....wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach blind und bl.d


----------



## Elvira (14 September 2005)

*Re: mici*



			
				mici schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe da lesen können solang ich wollte ich habe da NICHTS gesehen von 9:98€....wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach blind und bl.d


Tröste Dich, Du bist nicht allein, denn auch ich und viele Andere haben anscheinend dieses Augen- und Gehirnproblem!!! :crazy:  :gruebel: 
Gruß
Elvira


----------



## reingefallenhoch10 (14 September 2005)

*shortpay*

also, mir ist der ganze spaß ja auf gedichte.xx passiert.
als ich das rausgefunden hab und ich noch mal diese homepage besucht hab (diesmal ohne handynr  ) stand dort bei der registration 9,98 EUR tgl.. als ich das nächste mal dort vorbei geschaut hab, sind die 9,98 EUR verschwunden..
sehr suspekt  :roll:

_URL unkenntlich gemacht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				reingefallenhoch10 schrieb:
			
		

> .... als ich das nächste mal dort vorbei geschaut hab, sind die 9,98 EUR verschwunden.


Könnte evtl. jetzt daran liegen, dass nun ein Fenster zur Handynummernprüfung vorgeschaltet ist. Dort gibt man seine Nummer ein und erhält dann erst das Fenster mit dem Preis, abhängig vom jeweiligen Provider.


----------



## dvill (14 September 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte evtl. jetzt daran liegen, dass nun ein Fenster zur Handynummernprüfung vorgeschaltet ist. Dort gibt man seine Nummer ein und erhält dann erst das Fenster mit dem Preis, abhängig vom jeweiligen Provider.


Sinn und Zweck der Rufnummerprüfung ist weiter unerklärt. Hier wird unverändert der Tunneleffekt erzielt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Sinn und Zweck der Rufnummerprüfung ist weiter unerklärt.


Das sehe ich anders. Den "Tunneleffekt" mag ich dazu gar nicht erst beurteilen. In dem von Dir angesprochenen Interview bei Golem konnte GN (angeblich) nicht erklären, warum auf dem Rufnummernüberprüfungsfenster kein Preis steht. Meinen Informationen zur Folge kann der dort nicht stehen, da ja die Rufnummernüberprüfung erst den Preis ergibt. Es gibt z. B. die Möglichkeit über E-Plus, die rechnen täglich nicht mehr als 4,99 € ab. Genau die selbe Einwahl über andere Provider erlaubt 9,98 € täglich. Demnach wird nach der Nummernüberrüfung (eigentlich nur die des Providers und die Plausibilität) der Preis - angeblich immer - angezeigt. Ob jedoch die Preisanzeige nicht hinreichend ist oder doch, möchte ich ausdrücklich hier nicht beurteilen wollen.


----------



## Wembley (14 September 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> dvill schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es ging darum, dass GN nicht erklären konnte, warum nicht zumindest ein Hinweis dasteht, dass es sich hier um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt. Da braucht es noch keine konkrete Preisangabe.

Noch fragwürdiger ist das für das Fenster in Österreich anzusehen.

Siehe hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/download.php?id=3999

 Da wird nämlich die SMS gleich zugeschickt und man muss diese mit einem "JA" beantworten. Preisunterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Providern sind mir derweil keine bekannt. Aber vielleicht tut sich schon was im Hintergrund.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Es ging darum, dass GN nicht erklären konnte, warum nicht zumindest ein Hinweis dasteht, dass es sich hier um ein kostenpflichtiges Angebot handelt. Da braucht es noch keine konkrete Preisangabe.


Eben, deshalb der verwirrende Text auszugsweise nochmal hier:  http://www.golem.de/0509/40300-3.html 


			
				Golem schrieb:
			
		

> *Nachtrag vom 7. September 2005 um 17:26 Uhr*:
> Als Reaktion auf den Artikel auf Golem.de hat sich Global Netcom bei der Redaktion gemeldet und die Gründe dafür genannt, warum das erste Popup-Fenster etwa von Vornamen.de keine Preisangaben nennt. Global Netcom betreibt die Technik von Wapme. Nach Aussage von Global Netcom werden die Mobile-Payment-Dienstleistungen je nach Mobilfunknetzbetreiber anders abgerechnet, weil die Netzbetreiber unterschiedliche Zahlungsmethoden zulassen. Damit wird begründet, dass man in dem ersten Popup-Fenster nicht angeben könne, was die Dienstleistung kostet, weil der Preis eben je nach verwendetem Handy-Vertrag variiere. Im Gespräch mit Golem.de konnte Global Netcom jedoch keine Erklärung dafür liefern, warum in dem ersten Popup-Fenster nicht einmal ein Hinweis darauf erscheint, dass man für den angebotenen Inhalt bezahlen muss.


Vielleicht hatte der Gesprächspartner von Golem am anderen Ende der Telefonverbindung nur mit den Schultern gezuckt, ein Auge zugekniffen oder hinterm Rücken ein Kreuz mit den Fingern gemacht - wir werden es wohl nie erfahren.

Was die österreichische Variante der Handypay´s betrifft, so sitzen wir hier in Deutschland auf dem Trockendock. Die Zahlungsfenster kann man von hier aus nicht nachvollziehen, es sei denn man verwendet eine österreichischen Provider oder einen Proxy in Austria.


----------



## Wembley (14 September 2005)

Na dann wird die Frage hier gestellt: 

Welche unüberwindlichen Hürden gibt es, im ersten Fenster einen Hinweis anzubringen, dass diese Angebote kostenpflichtig sind?

Gruß
Wembley (der sich ein wenig wundert)


----------



## Reducal (14 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Welche unüberwindlichen Hürden gibt es, im ersten Fenster einen Hinweis anzubringen, dass diese Angebote kostenpflichtig sind?


Der Geschäftsmann wird dagegen fragen: "...wozu, wenn es dies bezüglich keine klaren Vorschriften gibt?"
Die gesetzliche Aufforderung etwas deutlich darstellen zu müssen wird nur als Hinweis zu verstehen sein - derzeit ist das alles nur eine Interprätationssache.

Gruß
Redu (der sich über gar nichts mehr wundert)


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

Wembley schrieb:
			
		

> Na dann wird die Frage hier gestellt:
> 
> Welche unüberwindlichen Hürden gibt es, im ersten Fenster einen Hinweis anzubringen, dass diese Angebote kostenpflichtig sind?



Weil "man" da noch nicht weiß, was der Spass kostet. Das hängt nämlich - nein, nicht vom "Inhalt" des "Angebotes" - vom Netzbetreiber ab:

D1: "Preis: 9.98 EUR 1 Tag(e) gültig"
D2: "Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Tag"
Eplus: "Preis: 1 x 4.99 EUR pro Tag"
O2: "Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Woche"

Lesen lernen: Gedichte kosten bei 
- T-Mobile: 9,98 EUR jeden Tag oder so,
- Vodafone: 9,98 EUR/Tag, wenn man täglich ein Gedicht liest. Oder so.
- Eplus: einmal 4.99 EUR, aber das pro Tag Gedichte lesen. Oder so.
- O2: 9.98 EUR pro Woche. Wenn man wöchentlich ein Gedicht liest? Oder auch täglich? Oder so...

Ein Fachmann.
-- 
$msisdn=~ s/\s+//g;


----------



## dvill (15 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Geschäftsmann wird dagegen fragen: "...wozu, wenn es dies bezüglich keine klaren Vorschriften gibt?"


Dem Geschäftsmann kann geholfen werden. (Siehe auch Signatur)

Dietmar Vill


----------



## tuxedo (15 September 2005)

Experte schrieb:
			
		

> Weil "man" da noch nicht weiß, was der Spass kostet. Das hängt nämlich - nein, nicht vom "Inhalt" des "Angebotes" - vom Netzbetreiber ab:



Das mag schon sein. Aber wieso wird nicht im ersten Fenster zumindest der Hinweis gegeben, dass das Angebot überhaupt kostenpflichtig ist? Das ist nämlich auch unabhängig vom Preis möglich.

Im Übrigen spricht meines Erachtens die Tatsache, dass der Preis nicht vom Angebot sondern von den Modalitäten der Abrechnung abhängt, ganz gewaltig gegen den Qualitätsbegriff und die Seriösität solcher Angebote. In welchem Supermarkt ändert sich denn der Preis wenn ich bar, mit EC-Karte der Sparkasse, mit EC-Karte der Volksbank oder mit Visa-Karte bezahle? (Allenfalls Abbuchungsgebühren oder so etwas sind unterschiedlich, die aber nur marginal ins Gewicht fallen) ... Wenn an dieser Stelle ein Mal ich den ansonsten von der Abzock-Branche gerne verwendeten und hinkenden Supermarktvergleich bringen darf.   :roll: 

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Anonymous (15 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Experte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja natürlich. Das ist ein weiterer Mosaikstein, der bei der Frage, ob das "Angebot" "einwandfrei" ist, berücksichtigt werden muß.

Eines Tages (verm. in diesem Jahr) wird ein Richter fragen, was "Forum" denn für ein Produkt ist. Und warum das mal ca. 40 EUR/Monat, mal 300 EUR/Monat, mal 9,98 EUR insgesamt kostet.

Experte


----------



## reingefallenhoch10 (16 September 2005)

Lesen lernen: Gedichte kosten bei 
- T-Mobile: 9,98 EUR jeden Tag oder so,
- Vodafone: 9,98 EUR/Tag, wenn man täglich ein Gedicht liest. Oder so.
- Eplus: einmal 4.99 EUR, aber das pro Tag Gedichte lesen. Oder so.
- O2: 9.98 EUR pro Woche. Wenn man wöchentlich ein Gedicht liest? Oder auch täglich? Oder so...

Heisst das, wenn ich von O2 eine Rechnung bekommen hab, in der mir täglich 9,98 EUR berrechnet wurden wird diese korrigiert und die 9,98 EUR werden mir nur wöchentlich berechnet??


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

reingefallenhoch10 schrieb:
			
		

> Heisst das, wenn ich von O2 eine Rechnung bekommen hab, in der mir täglich 9,98 EUR berrechnet wurden wird diese korrigiert und die 9,98 EUR werden mir nur wöchentlich berechnet??


Bestimmt nicht! Die Tarife unterlagen in der Vergangenheit einem stürmischen Wechsel - es gilt immer der Tarif, der bei Abschluss des Abo eingestellt war.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> es gilt immer der Tarif, der bei Abschluss des Abo eingestellt war.


Aha , und wie und wo ist das nachvollziehbar? bei z.T  minütlich getauschten Fenstern 
kann ich mir das kaum vorstellen, wie das gehen soll. Selbst wenn der User auf die Idee 
gekommen wäre einen  Screenshot zu ziehen, 
würde das nichts beweisen

cp


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, und wie und wo ist das nachvollziehbar?


Wie Du richtig vermuten wirst, für den Endverbraucher wohl nirgends. Der ist, was das betrifft, dem Zahlungssystemanbieter ausgeliefert. Der abrechnende Handy-Provider wird sich sicher nur auf die Zahlen seines Zulieferers berufen und sich - ohne Möglichkeit der Prüfung des Einzelfalls - darauf verlassen, dass dessen Angaben stimmen.


----------



## Teleton (16 September 2005)

Die er allerdings im Rahmen eines Klageverfahrens in vollem Umfang beweisen müsste.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

...allerdings gibt es in dem Fall "Shortpay" nun dieses Kundencenter auf www.smsrechnung.de. Dort steht der Tarif drin, abgesehen davon, dass natürlich auch hier Änderungen eintreten _könnten_. Wie da was bei anderen Anbietern des "mobilen Web Billing" angeboten wird, entzieht sich derzeit meiner Kenntnis. Bei "Payray" z. B. gibt es wohl auch so eine Übersichtsseite, doch die habe ich bislang noch nicht genutzt.


----------



## drboe (16 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Geschäftsmann wird dagegen fragen: "...wozu, wenn es dies bezüglich keine klaren Vorschriften gibt?"
> Die gesetzliche Aufforderung etwas deutlich darstellen zu müssen wird nur als Hinweis zu verstehen sein - derzeit ist das alles nur eine Interprätationssache.


Der Interpretationsspielraum ist m. E. enger, als angenommen. So gilt für die Angebote das Fernabsatzgesetz. Und das dürfte den Anbietern gar nicht schmecken. 

http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312b.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312c.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312d.html
http://dejure.org/gesetze/BGB/312e.html

Der Ablauf von Bestellungen via Internet muss zwingend so erfolgen, dass der Kunde in jedem Fall über seine Rechte aufgeklärt wird. Ein Link auf die Bedingungen bzw. AGB reicht da unter keinen Umständen aus. Auch nicht, wenn da steht, dass man durch Betätigung eines Buttons die an anderer Stelle hinterlegten und verlinkten AGB/Bedingungen akzeptiert und sämtliche erforderlichen Belehrungen zur Kenntnis genommen hat. Im Gegenteil sind schon Abmahnungen erteilt worden, weil im Ablauf von Bestellungen die Informationen zu Rechten/Widerruf/Rücktritt/AGB nicht zwingend angezeigt wurden.

Ich denke auch, das in Verbindung mit den Angeboten die Preisangabenverordnung sinngemäß greift: http://bundesrecht.juris.de/bundesrecht/pangv/gesamt.pdf

Es gibt daher m. E. eine Reihe von Forderungen, denen die Anbieter nicht gerecht werden. Das werden sie auch noch merken. Spätestens dann, wenn es ihnen ein Gericht erklärt hat.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

Dann bleibt im Rahmen des Verbraucherschutzes eigentlich nur noch eines abzuwarten: die Regulierung. Die bisherigen Gesetzesvorgaben scheinen nicht ausreichend zu sein, um die Geschäftsleute in die Schranken zu weisen.


----------



## tuxedo (16 September 2005)

Es ist eigentlich unverständlich, wieso besagte Geschäftsleute der Meinung sind, die Gesetze würden nicht für sie gelten...

Matthias


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eigentlich unverständlich, wieso besagte Geschäftsleute der Meinung sind, die Gesetze würden nicht für sie gelten...


vermutlich, weil es ihnen noch kein Richter erklärt hat, dass  Gesetze auch für sie gelten...


			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Das werden sie auch noch merken. Spätestens dann, wenn es ihnen ein Gericht erklärt hat.


cp


----------



## stieglitz (16 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eigentlich unverständlich, wieso besagte Geschäftsleute der Meinung sind, die Gesetze würden nicht für sie gelten...
> 
> Matthias



Das machen die $$$$$-Zeichen in den Augen ...


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Die besagten Geschäftsleute haben wohl seid gestern kein Zahlmittel mehr

http://www.mainpean.de/v3/content/main.php?menu=handy_start〈=de



Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## drboe (16 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eigentlich unverständlich, wieso besagte Geschäftsleute der Meinung sind, die Gesetze würden nicht für sie gelten...


Genau das. Nun gelten die Gesetze natürlich für alle. Insofern wundere ich mich, dass gelegentlich so getan wird, als wäre gegen diese Abzocke kein Kraut gewachsen. Da ist m. E. auch nichts zu regulieren; es genügt die bestehenden Gesetze anzuwenden bzw. deren Einhaltung zu erzwingen. Wenn es sein muss eben per Gericht. Die Sprache werden die einschlägigen Anbieter ja gewiß verstehen. So etwas kostet ja schließlich.

Ich verstehe aber auch den Wettbewerb nur bedingt. Dem, der mit viel Aufwand ein Payment-System unter Einschluß der Mobiltelefonie entwickelt, droht doch, dass er fast keinen Cent von seinem Investment wieder sieht, weil zwielichtige Gestalten den Ruf solcher Verfahren völlig ruinieren. Damit kann man die Vorstellung, man würde dem Markt von Kunden- und Kreditkarten ein paar Anteile abjagen können, vermutlich ziemlich bald begraben.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Elvira (16 September 2005)

*mal eine gute Nachricht!*

Hallo Jungs und Mädls,

heute um 12.00 Uhr kam ganz plötzlich und unerwartet eine SMS auf dem gepsrerrten Telefon meiner Tochter an: >_*Guten Tag! Wir haben Ihren Anschluss wieder entsperrt und wünschen Ihnen weiterhin viel Freude beim telefonieren! Ihr o2 Team*_.< Aaaahja, interessant, was so ein Brief der Verbraucherzentrale alles bewirken kann. Kaum kommt der Brief an, wird der Anschluss entsperrt - find ich super! Traurig finde ich nur, dass wir von o2 so mies behandelt wurden und erst mit Hilfe der Verbraucherzentrale zu unserem Recht gekommen sind! Eigendlich sehr schade. Außerdem bin ich auf die nächste Tel.Re. gespannt, ob uns da wohl die Sperrung und Entsperrung in Rechnung gestellt werden??? Das wäre ja wohl mehr als dreist. Auch bin ich gespannt auf eine etwaige Entschuldigung von o2, immerhin war das Handy jetzt 3 Wochen nicht nützbar!!! Auf alle Fälle muss sich nun dieser Mehrwertdienstanbieter direkt an uns bzw. an unsere Tochter wenden und seine ca. 600,- EUR einfordern! Na da bin ich ja erst recht gespannt, ob und was da so kommt!!! Ich warte!

Bis dann, liebe Grüße von Eurer, heute föhlichen,
Elvira


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

*Re: mal eine gute Nachricht!*



			
				Elvira schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem bin ich auf die nächste Tel.Re. gespannt, ob uns da wohl die Sperrung und Entsperrung in Rechnung gestellt werden?


Alles Gute auch von mir! Und berichte bitte weiter, wie das O² handhabt. Die Sperre und auch die daraufhin folgende Entsperrung dürfte eigentlich nichts kosten, da Dein Mann (oder Du) die ja nicht beauftragt hatte.


----------



## Wavestar0759 (16 September 2005)

Tja, so schnell kann´s gehen. Kaum haben Netzbetreiber reagiert und den Herren S...... aus Büttel... den shortpay-hahn zugedreht, haben die einen neuen Dienstleister  :evil: 

Allerdings muß man ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass hier klare Angaben zu Preisen AGB´s und Impressunm vorhanden sind. 

Klickt mal auf "Landkarte, oder Hausaufgaben.xx" und wundert Euch :roll:

Es geht also doch. Bleibt nur die Frage, wie das Angebot zu werten ist. Ich werde es mir auf jeden Fall verkneifen, auf deren Seite irgendwas einzugeben. :lol:


----------



## stieglitz (16 September 2005)

Wavestar0759 schrieb:
			
		

> Klickt mal auf "Landkarte, oder Hausaufgaben.xx" und wundert Euch :roll:



Die sind doch nicht etwa bescheiden geworden?


> 1,- EURO brutto » 3 Tage Vollzugang


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Die sind doch nicht etwa bescheiden geworden?


Bestimmt nicht, die Tücke liegt im Detail:


			
				Afendis schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Mitgliedschaft zu vereinfachen, erneuert sich der Zugang automatisch. Natürlich können Sie die Mitgliedschaft jederzeit per Email kündigen. Dieser Zugang erweitert sich nach Ablauf zum 365-Tages-Zugang zum Preis von 96.00 EUR brutto.


Wer nicht innerhalb der ersten drei Tage per E-Mail kündigt, bekommt große Augen bei seinem nächsten Kontoauszug!


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

bin kein großer fan von diesen abzock. 

steht aber einigermaßen deutlich da! und nicht erst wie bei fast allen anderen lastschrift erotik angeboten unterm dem button zustimmen --> ganz weit unten!!! oder oft sogar nur in den agb´s

glaube das werden sie aber nicht lange betreiben ! weil sie nur wenig verdienen werden.


----------



## Mindolluin (16 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt nicht, die Tücke liegt im Detail:



Im Vergleich zu dem was die früher wollten ist das sehr bescheiden. Wenn das so weiter geht, kommt am Ende vielleicht sogar ein vernünftiges Angebot raus. Wer weiß?

Mindo


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2005)

Wie die Vergangenheit zeigt werden die Angebote ständig "angepaßt", wer garantiert, dass
ein Angebot zu 99 Cent nicht zu 9,99E  in Rechnung gestellt wird? 

Solange es im Hinblick auf Verbrauchersicherheit keine Regulierung gibt, kann man das ganze 
Handypay in die Tonne treten

cp


----------



## Anonymous (16 September 2005)

Hier kann man wenigstens mindestens 3 monate lang einfach ohne angabe von gründen kündigen! wenn man sich im recht fühlt und muß sich mit keinen möchtegern telecom inkassos herumschlagen die mit anschlusssperen etc. drohen!


----------



## Stalker2002 (16 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann man wenigstens mindestens 3 monate lang einfach ohne angabe von gründen kündigen!(...)



Erstens:   Wo ist "Hier"?
Zweitens: Eigentlich will ich das nicht wirklich wissen.  :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (16 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hier kann man wenigstens mindestens 3 monate lang einfach ohne angabe von gründen kündigen!


Du kapierst es halt nicht! Dieser Afendis-Schrott ist mEn kein deut besser als Handypay, im Gegenteil!


----------



## BerniB (16 September 2005)

*Heise Online berichtet zu den Mehrwertdiensten*

Sers,

heute ist in Heise online ein Artikel dazu drin.
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64008
Speziell zu O² steht auch eine Zeile. Das hat mich gefreut, da wir mit dem Verein jetzt auch im Clinch liegen.

Übrigens, um alle Abos zu stoppen, hat bei uns die Eingabe: stop all
als einzigstes geholfen. Nach einer Auskunft am Telefon von WAPME Hotline sollten wir zuerst an die tägliche SMS antworten mit: status
Daraufhin sollten wir die Nummer des Abos nehmen, die als Antwort auf unsere SMS kam und diese mit: stop NUMMER
zurückschicken.

Hat nicht funktioniert, daher: stop all


----------



## BerniB (17 September 2005)

*mehr kurioses zu wapme bei heise*

Ganz interessant fand ich das vom 21.01.03: Anbieterverband gegen SMS-Abzocke gegründet
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/33836

Darin steht zum Beispiel:
Weil Premium-SMS-Dienste zunehmend auch betrügerisch genutzt werden, haben einige deutsche SMS-Firmen nun einen Verband gegründet, der ein Gütesiegel herausbringen und gegen "schwarze Schafe" vorgehen soll. Mitglieder der am 14. Januar gegründeten Interessengemeinschaft mobile messaging Enabler (mobileME) sind bisher die Firmen Brodos, Brunet, Materna, Minick, Mobileway Germany, net mobile, Netsize und Wapme. (Auszug heise online 23.01.03)

Find ich cool, erst einen Interessengemeinschaft gegen Abzocke zu gründen und dann ......

@Elvira: Würde gerne erfahren wenn sich O² in irgendeiner Form bei dir meldet. Das gabze Sperren usw. steht uns wahrscheinlich noch bevor. Können wir uns auf irgendetwas von deinen Schreiben beziehen, oder vielleicht auf das Schreiben vom Verbraucherschutz? Wenn ja, wäre nett wenn du mir einen Anhaltspunkt geben könntest (welcher Verbraucherschutz z.B.).

Ciao Berni


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 September 2005)

Das gabs bei Dialern auch. Und das gibt es in ganz Europa so... 
Die Politik nahm viel zu oft deren Sprüche dankbar auf. So auch bei sms...

Ich zitiere hier mal aus der Antwort der Bundesregierung auf eine große Anfrage der CDU/CSU... (hier nur ein Auszug, der hauptsächlich Kinder und Jugendliche betrifft)



> Um die Transparenz bei der Nutzung von Premium-SMS zu verbessern, sieht der TKV-E folgende Regelungen vor:
> l besondere Informationspflichten des Anbieters und Bestätigung des Kunden vor Abschluss von Abonnementverträgen (so genannte Handshake-SMS)
> l jederzeitiges Kündigungsrecht von Abonnementverträgen
> l Warn-SMS bei Überschreiten eines monatlichen Höchstbetrages.
> ...



überhaupt ist die Bundestagsdrucksache 15/4092 recht lesenswert.
link zur CDU/CSU-Anfrage/Antwort (pdf, 24 Seiten)

Naja, es sei in diesem Zusammenhang auch daran erinnert, wer die Verantwortung trägt dafür, dass weitergehende Verbraucherschutzaspekte in Neuregelungen von Gesetzen noch nicht umgesetzt werden konnten...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11655
--> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63642



> Der Bundesverband der Verbraucherzentralen hatte Ende vergangener Woche die unionsgeführten Bundesländer noch aufgerufen, die vom Bundestag beschlossenen Maßnahmen für einen besseren Verbraucherschutz bei Telefondiensten nicht im Vermittlungsausschuss scheitern zu lassen. "Intransparente und überteuerte Angebote, die zur Verschuldung Jugendlicher beitragen, verdienen keine Schonung", argumentierte Vorstandsmitglied Edda Müller. Vor allem bei versteckten SMS-Abos gebe es Probleme. Die dubiosen Praktiken von SMS-Premium-Diensten und 0190er-Betreibern hätten zu einer "Flut von Beschwerden" bei den Verbraucherzentralen geführt. Müller warf CDU/CSU und FDP vor, beim Verbraucherschutz in der Telekommunikation vorrangig auf die "selbstregulierenden Kräfte des Marktes" zu setzen. Diese hätten aber etwa im Bereich Dialer versagt. Auch das grüne Verbraucherschutzministerium hatte sich in den vergangenen zwei Wochen noch einmal für einen Kompromiss bei dem Gesetzesentwurf stark gemacht.



Sind vielleicht mal wieder Wahlen?


----------



## reingefallenhoch10 (18 September 2005)

Ich habe meine Rechnung abzgl. dem spaßigen Mehrwertdienst (198 EUR) bezahlt und dennoch wurde mein Handy nicht gesperrt!!
Bei einem Anruf hat mir O2 bestätigt, dass dies auch nicht geschehen wird wenn ich der Forderung schriftlich widersprochen habe und das Abo gekündigt ist!!


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2005)

Na wenn du bezahlst ist doch gut. Ich sag mal danke. Denn von den 198 sind bei mir 100 Euro in der dicken Geldbörse gerutscht


----------



## Reducal (19 September 2005)

BerniB schrieb:
			
		

> .... wäre nett wenn du mir einen Anhaltspunkt geben könntest (welcher Verbraucherschutz z.B.)


München, Mozartstr.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn du bezahlst ist doch gut. Ich sag mal danke.


Na, Du Angeber - biste in Schampuslaune? Lies´ nochmal richtig:





			
				reingefallenhoch10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe meine Rechnung abzgl. dem spaßigen Mehrwertdienst (198 EUR) bezahlt ...


----------



## Anonymous (20 September 2005)

> Anonymous schrieb:
> Na wenn du bezahlst ist doch gut. Ich sag mal danke.



Abzocken ist das Eine, Lesen können das Andere.  

Wer nen Schreibfehler findet, darf ihn behalten


----------



## Falk (20 September 2005)

*Neues von T-Online - wapme - ...*

Meine T-mobile-Rechnung von Juli enthielt einen Posten 
	
	



```
Leistungen WAPME 69,86
```
Das war der "Gratis-Code" der Seniorenakademie-Heidenheim. (Dem Posten war widersprochen worden etc. pp.)
Die neue T-mobile-Rechnung (Aug. 2005) enthält jetzt den Posten
	
	



```
Leistungen WAPME 59,88
```
Für diesen Posten habe ich keine Erklärung!

Interessanterweise nennt die letzte "Kontostand-SMS" von 80777 einen Betrag von "44,91 Euro".

Meiner Meinung nach, kann das nur noch ein völliges Chaos bei Wapme, Shortpay, MD&Co. und/oder T-mobile erklären, oder ein Szenario mit Betrugsversuchen, wie von DVill beschrieben.

Ergänzung: "www.smsrechnung.*" erinnert mich daran, daß ich ja auch einmal bei "Hau*aufgaben" Nummer und Code eingegeben habe. Dieses "Abo" hatte ich aber nach 10Min. wieder "gelöscht" (Ohne das "Angebot" genutzt zu haben).

Die entsprechenden SMS bleiben natürlich gespeichert!

N.B.:
Die Mahnung, die T-mobile mir letzte Woche schickte beinhaltete nicht nur die 69,86 aus Juli (Gratis-Code), sondern auch den Uralt-Posten 5,97 (Gratis-Klingelton 55855).

Dann eben nochmal per Einschreiben widersprechen....*seufz*

Falk


----------



## A John (20 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na wenn du bezahlst ist doch gut. Ich sag mal danke. Denn von den 198 sind bei mir 100 Euro in der dicken Geldbörse gerutscht


*Richtig lesen im Internet*  
Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (20 September 2005)

*Re: mal eine gute Nachricht!*

selfedit


----------



## AndiPbg (20 September 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin auf den [edit]  Dienst von WapMe auch reingefallen.

Ich hab letzten Monat kurz vor dem Urlaub eine Übersetzung von Kroatisch auf Deutsch im Internet gesucht und bin da auf WapMe gestoßen.

Was da genau gestanden ist, weiß ich nicht mehr. Bei der Anmeldung ist aber mit Sicherheit nichts von einem Abo oder 9,98 EUR pro Tag gestanden.

Ich fuhr am selben Tag noch in den Urlaub und dort bekam ich des öfteren eben eine SMS mit dem derzeitigen Kontostand.

Zu anfangs dachte ich mir nix dabei. Irgendwann wurde es dann doch etwas komisch und ich meldete mich nach dem Urlaub gleich wieder ab.

13 Tage war ich aber trotzdem dort angemeldet und zahle somit ca. 130 EUR für diesen Dreck. 

Die Übersetzung, die ich suchte, fand ich übrigens auf dieser Seite dann trotzdem nicht.

Ich werde jetzt heute gleich bei meinem Mobilfunkanbieter anrufen, und nachfragen, ob der Betrag der [edit] firma zurückgegeben werden kann.

Ansonsten werde ich wohl einen Anwalt einschalten müssen.

_es geht auch ohne  Fäkalausdrücke, 
aus rechtlichen Gründen ein weiteres Wort editiert 
modaction _


----------



## reingefallenhoch10 (20 September 2005)

stellt O2 nicht eher den fraglichen Betrag auf Mahnstopp und wartet, bis die Angelegenheit öffentlich geklärt ist??
So zumindest habe ich das ganze verstanden wenn auch Reducals Variante mir natürlich um einiges lieber wäre..


----------



## kkos951 (21 September 2005)

ich habe heute von O2 ein Schreiben bekommen.
 Die können im Momment nichts sagen da sie mit Wapme in Kontakt sind. Sie haben  meine Zahlung auf "Überweisung" umgestellt.

 Leider habe ich vor 2 Tage ein SMS bekommen daß wenn ich nicht zahle , wird mein Handy gesperrt!!!
 was nun?

Konstantin


----------



## kkos951 (21 September 2005)

hier der Gesckäftsbericht von wapme
http://www.wapme.de/downloads/q2bericht_2005.pdf
 das stehen auch die adressen mit FAX usw. Da sollte man sich auch wenden und per Fax UND einschreiben auch melden und auch  kündigen. Im Zweifels fall hat man was in der hand was besser als ein SMS ist

fax 021174848299

  Das mache ich jetzt auch sicherheitshalber

Konstantin


----------



## reingefallenhoch10 (22 September 2005)

@konstantin

ich hab auch die besagte mail von o2 bekommen! 
bei einem anruf haben die mir dann erklärt, dass dies ein fehler war. wenn
du schriftlich widersprochen hast, dann setzen die dich in eine zwischenstufe und du wirst weder angemahnt noch wird dein handy gesperrt! 
deren rechtsabteilung prüft die angelegenheit derzeit und die nette frau am telefon hat mit verraten, dass man bei wapme mit einer sehr hohen wahrscheinlichkeit nicht zahlen muss!
wäre ja super!!


----------



## Wembley (25 September 2005)

Ei, Ei, wo sind denn die ganzen schönen Shortpay-Bezahlfenster fürs Handy geblieben?   

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (25 September 2005)

Zumindest die Bezeichnung "Shortpay" ist geblieben.

Matthias


----------



## Robertino53 (26 September 2005)

*Versuchte [...] durch SMS von Wapme AG*

8) 
Hallo Rookie

Hier eine kurze Info wie man mich versuchte *[...]*!

Ab dem 16. August bekam ich eine SMS in der mir ein Kontostand angezeigt wurde mit dem Hinweis ich soll eine Web-Site besuchen oder eine 01805.... Nummer wählen. Da mich das ganze nicht ineressierte habe ich die SMS einfach gelöscht. Doch jetzt kamen jeden Tag, bis zum 26. 8.05 immer wieder diese SMS die ich allerdings immer gelöscht habe.
Die Überraschung war als ich heute vor einer Woche meine Handy Rechnung bekam. Man verlangte für die Leistung eines Drittanbieters 119 Euro wegen irgendwelcher Dienste die ich angeblich am 27.8.05 wieder abbestellt hätte.
Doch ich habe weder etwas bestellt noch abbestellt. Sogleich habe ich bei meinem Handyanbieter angerufen und nur freche Antworten bekommen wie:" Wir wissen doch nicht was sie mit ihrem Handy machen..."

Also ich zum Telefon gegriffen und bei dieser Wapme AG in Düsseldorf angerufen. Diese Leute gaben an, ich hätte auf der Web-Site *[...]*.de etwas geschalten was jedoch nicht zutrifft. Ich habe mir das Impressum dieser Seite doch dann mal angesehen und festgestellt das diese Leute in Lodon sitzen. Toll !
Der nächste Schritt war, Einzugsermächtigung für die Handygebühren stoppen und bei der Polizei Strafanzeige gegen Wapme AG stellen was auch getan wurde. Die Öffentlichkeit wurde direkt von der Polizei in einem Zeitungsartikel der Frankenpost in Hof informiert. 
Jetzt werde ich abwarten was passiert. Eines sollte klar sein: Wenn sich Unternehmen zu Handlangern solcher Elemente machen läst, geht sicher der Umsatz zurück.
Was jeder tut ist natürlich seine Sache, ich haben es wie beschrieben gemacht.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! - und kommerzielle URL gelöscht] *_-
 modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*Re: Versuchte [...] durch SMS von Wapme AG*

Hallo Robertino53,

mir ging es genauso, bin vor meinem Urlaub auch anscheinend auf die Internetseite www.f....de gestoßen und bekam dann sechs tage lang eine sms inder mein aktueller kontostand stand. doch ich dachte mir nichts dabei und da ja nach sechs tagen nichts mehr kam, war das thema auch  für mich vergessen. Nun bekam ich meine handyrechnung und es wurden mir von wapme 59,88 abgezogen. ich habe bereits mit wapme telefoniert und mich auch mit meinem anbieter talkline in verbindung gesetzt, jedoch bekomme ich von denen auch keine hilfe. meine überlegung ist nun ob ich von der bank den rechnungsbetrag zurückziehen soll und nur den an talkline fälligen betrag abzügl. der wapme-kosten zahlen soll. jedoch will ich natürlich nicht von talkline eine mahnung bekommen und mahngebühren zahlen müssen, sondern soll wapme auf mich zukommen und mich mahnen. kann mir bitte wer sagen was der richtige weg ist um mein geld zurück zu bekommen ohne das weitere kosten für mich entstehen? Zusätzlich stand auf der internetseite das t-mobile/D1 kunden kein abo abschießen können und nur einmalig 9,98 euro zahlen müssten, bei mir ist jedoch ein abo entstanden obwohl ich D1 kunde bin. 

gruß
B


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2005)

*Re: Versuchte [...] durch SMS von Wapme AG*



			
				Gast B schrieb:
			
		

> Zusätzlich stand auf der internetseite das t-mobile/D1 kunden kein abo abschießen können und nur einmalig 9,98 euro zahlen müssten, bei mir ist jedoch ein abo entstanden obwohl ich D1 kunde bin.


Als das Abo bei Dir abgeschlossen wurde, war es über D1 noch möglich - heute nur nimmer.


			
				Gast B schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir bitte wer sagen was der richtige weg ist um mein geld zurück zu bekommen ohne das weitere kosten für mich entstehen?


Einen Tip dazu kann Dir nur ein Anwalt oder der Verbraucherschutz geben. Wie sich Talkline Die gegenüber verhalten wird, ist nicht klar. Talkline wird mMn das Inkasso für seinen Kunden übernehmen und nichts zurück buchen, damit der sich selbst streiten kann.


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*Abo über D1*

Ich habe vor drei Wochen eine Hardcopy von den AGB´s der Internetseite auf meine PC gemacht, dort stand bereits das mit D1-Kunden und zusätzlich stand da noch das nicht Wapme für die Weiterverrechnung zuständig ist sondern Midray. Ich habe auch mit Midray telefoniert und die sagten wenn es über Sie abgerechnet worden wäre, wäre kein Abo entstanden. Heute sieht die Internetseite wieder völlig anders aus und die AGB´s sind komplett geändert.

O.K danke, dann Versuch ich es über einen Anwalt, ich muss das Geld aber trotzdem sofort zurückfordern sonst ist die Frist von der Bank von 6 Wochen wo man es zurückfordern kann aufgelaufen, das wäre schlecht da bekomm ich sonst garnichts mehr.

Falls es einen Fall gibt dem das selbe passiert ist und der auch bei Talkline seien Vertrag hat, würde ich gerne wissen wie Talkline darauf reagiert wenn man solche Kosten nicht zahlt.

Gruß 
B


----------



## Anonymous (27 September 2005)

*Mobile Shortpay Talkline*

Hallo,
habe von Talkline im August eine Rechnung über 139,- für WapMe bzw. mobile shortpay erhalten. Die Rechnung habe ich um diesen Betrag gekürzt und dennen in 5-6 mails erklärt das ich keinen Vertrag mit einem 3 Anbieter abgeschlossen habe. Somit wäre Talkline auch nicht zu Einzug der Forderungen berechtigt. Hatte nun 3 Wochen meine Ruhe. Leider tauchen heute auf der September Rechnung 16 Euro Umbuchungsgebühren auf. Werde ich aber auch nicht bezahlen.
Marco


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2005)

Hattest Du denn Deine Entscheidung der Talkline in einem Widerspruch mitgeteilt? Einfach so die Lastschrift zurück gehen lassen zieht die Rücklastschriftgebühren meist nach sich.
Obwohl, gab es nicht mal ein Urteil, wonach diese Buchungsgebühren nicht auf den Kunden umgelegt werden durften?


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay Talkline*

Danke Marco für diese Info. Hast du von Wapme dann keine Mahnung oder sonstiges bekommen?

Ich habe Ende letzter Woche bereits einen Brief an Talkline geschrieben, in dem ich die ganze Sachlage erklärte und Sie darauf hingewiesen habe das ich eine Rückbuchung machen werde, wenn von Seites Talkline nichts geschieht. Auf die Antwort warte ich noch!

Bine


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Welche möglichkeit habe ich mich zu wehren*

Hallo

uns ist das auch passiert, meine schwester hat angeblich sich angemeldet. Und nun soll sie auch 250€ bezahlen, haben auch den Betrag zurückgebucht und werden eine Anzeige gegen Wapme stellen. Gibt es überhaupt eine möglichkeit sich zu wehren?????????????


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay Talkline*



			
				Gast B schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du von Wapme dann keine Mahnung oder sonstiges bekommen?


Wie denn, Wapme hat die Daten der so genannten A-Teilnehmer nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay Talkline*

Ach so, das wusste ich nicht das Wapme über Talkline keine weiteren Daten von mir hat. 

Habe nun gerade den Brief von Talkline bekommen, indem Sie erwähnen das Sie alle Daten nochmals der Richtigkeit überprüft haben, jedoch keine Abweichung feststellen konnten und mir somit auch nicht weiterhelfen. Zusätzlich haben Sie mir noch einen Telefonnummer der Wapme Systems AG mitgeteilt, aber die gehen ja auf meine Bedingungen auch nicht ein! 

Ich werde nun Talkline noch einmal eine E-mail schreiben indem ich Sie darauf hinweise das ich nun den Rechungsbetrag zurückziehen werde und nur die Kosten überweisen werden die durch meine Telefonate angefallen sind. Mal schauen wie Sie reagieren werden. 

Gruß Bine


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay Talkline*



			
				Biene schrieb:
			
		

> ...indem Sie erwähnen das Sie alle Daten nochmals der Richtigkeit überprüft haben, jedoch keine Abweichung feststellen konnten


Talkline (TL) kann allenfalls prüfen, ob die Rechnung in ihrem Haus richtig verbucht wurde und ob der Datenfluss für die SMS richtig funktioniert hatte, um diese Rechnung auszulösen. Wie der Vertrag zu Stande kam, kann TL nicht prüfen.
Das Problem, dass sich hier stellt ist jenes, dass TL lediglich ein "Zwischenhändler" ist. Die Chause lief über den Netzbetreiber (D1, D2 oder E-Plus) und die haben von TL bereits das Geld und nun will es TL von Dir haben.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay Talkline*

Hallo Marco, 

woher weißt du das Talkline kein Recht dazu hat die Forderungen ohne schriflichen Vertrag einzuziehen? Hast du das über einen Rechtsanwalt prüfen lassen, wenn ja dann mach ich das auch?

Bine


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay Talkline*

Stimmt Reducal, das ist das Problem, ich möchte das Wapme bzw. der Internetbetreiber von der Seite auf der ich war, mir eine Mahnung bzw. auf mich dirkekt zukommt und sich beschwert, jedoch da die das Geld ja bereits von TL haben wird mir voraussichtlich TL eine Mahnung schreiben das ich jedoch vermeiden möchte, denn ich möchte natürlich keine weiteren Kosten zahlen.

Gruß 
Bine


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay Talkline*



			
				Gast B schrieb:
			
		

> ...das ich jedoch vermeiden möchte...


Diesen Ablauf kannst Du in diesem Stadium jedoch nicht beeinflussen, da auch TL und die anderen Beteiligten der Abrechungskette vertraglich an miteinander verbunden sind. TL hat die "Anbietervergütung" schon ausgeschüttet (zumindest wenn der Fall schon länger als zwei Wochen alt ist) und die anderen haben sich den Kuchen anteilmäßig aufgeteilt, so dass sogar der ursprüngliche Inhalteanbieter seine Vergütung bereits hat. Jetzt liegt es an TL, sich am Endkunden schadlos zu halten - das war bei den Dialern genau so und TL ist mit einen Forderungen regelmäßig vor Gericht leer ausgegangen.


----------



## dvill (28 September 2005)

Die Mobilfunker sind lernfähig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Re: Mobile Shortpay Talkline*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt liegt es an TL, sich am Endkunden schadlos zu halten - das war bei den Dialern genau so und TL ist mit einen Forderungen regelmäßig vor Gericht leer ausgegangen.



Das heißt das TL solange mich mahnt bis ich zahle. Und wenn ich dann doch nicht zahle, kann mir dann ein Rechtsanwalt weiterhelfen? TL hat ja keinen Fehler in der Verrechnung gemacht, das waren schließlich nur die von der S.  Gbh denen die Internetseite gehört und von denen sehe sicher kein Geld mehr.

Gruß 
Sabine


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

..wieso nicht? Wenn sich nun heraus stellt, dass das Zahlungssystem nun doch nicht kundenorientiert und somit irrelevant eingesetzt worden ist, dann kann Dir ein Anwalt sicher weiter helfen. Das ist eh hier die beste Art weiter vorzugehen - Du willst doch bestimmt nicht, dass TL Deinen Handyanschluss sperrt.
Der Inhalteanbieter hat allerdings nur einen Teil der Vergütung erhalten. Den Rest fressen Mwst und die Anbieterkette auf - es wird schwer sein, alles bei dem Letztverantwortlichen zurück holen zu wollen. Wie das gehen könnte, entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Den Rest fressen Mwst und die Anbieterkette auf



Das hat mich auch gewundert auf meiner Rechnung lautet es so:

   XXX Euro >> Telefonkosten
+ XXX Euro >> Mehrwertsteuer
= XXX Euro >> Rechnungssumme
+ 59,88 Euor >> Mobile Payment
= XXX Euro >> zu zahlender Betrag

da sieht man das die Kosten für Mobile Payment MWST frei sind, ist das üblich?

Danke für die super Tipps!!!


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

Nein, das dürfte dann ein Bruttobetrag sein, der nur über TL weiter gereicht wird - also incl. Mwst.


----------



## Robertino53 (28 September 2005)

*Wichtige Schritte zur Schadensbegrenzung*

Hallo

Falls jemand eine Rechnung mit nicht rechtmäßigen Vorderungen bekommt sollte nach Aussagen eines Polizeibeamten folgendes sofort tun:

1. Der Rechnung schriftlich wiedersprechen und den Brief per Einschreiben schicken,

2. Einzugsermächtigung falls gegeben sofort stoppen und nur gerechtfertigte Beträge überweisen,

3. Bei der nächsten Polizeidienststelle den Vorfall melden.

Wer Rechtschutzversichert ist hat da sowieso kaum Probleme, der kann sich wehren.

_________________


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

Zu 3.) ....."_melden_" heißt anzeigen, unter Vorlage von Beweismaterial. Dazu gehört in diesen Fällen auch der Computer, damit gerichtsverwertbar die abobegründende Internetsession nachvollzogen werden kann.


----------



## Wembley (28 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mobilfunker sind lernfähig.


Auch hier ein Artikel dazu, der allerdings mit der notwendigen kritischen Distanz gelesen werden muss:

_[Wir wahren die notwendige kritische Distanz zu einer Seite, die durch gefährdende Werbung im Sinne dieses Forums kommerziell ist. Link entfernt. (bh)]_

Zwei Auschnitte daraus, die dies untermauern sollen:



> Beispielsweise aus Österreich seien überhaupt keine entsprechenden Probleme bekannt, so Global Netcom.



Dies ist ein typisches Nicht-Argument. Denn in Österreich begann diese Form des Handypayments erst um den 11./12. September herum und wurde zur selben Zeit eingestellt wie in Deutschland. In Österreich mussten auch 10 Euro *pro Woche *bezahlt werden, somit sind naturgemäß die Reaktionszeiten länger. Die Handyrechnungen stehen auch noch aus. 



> Stornos gäbe es in der breiten Masse der Nutzer kaum, was ein Indiz dafür sei, dass das Abrechnungsmodell als solches durchaus funktioniert.



Wie wäre denn überhaupt so ein Storno möglich gewesen??
"Storno" ist ja nicht gleich "Abo beenden". 

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## News (28 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mobilfunker sind lernfähig.


In diesem Golem-Artikel wird GN u.a. so zitiert:


> Im Zuge der Beratungen wäre auch eine Änderung der Abrechnungsmodelle denkbar, so dass Abo-Gebühren künftig frühestens im Wochentakt abgebucht werden und tägliche Abos nicht mehr möglich wären.


Fraglich nur, ob das denn ein Fortschritt im Sinne des Verbraucherschutzes wäre. Das hinge besonders von den verlangten Summen ab.
Ein Wochen-Abo für (sagen wir z.B.) 70 € dürfte genauso schnell zu schlechter Presse führen wie Tages-Abos für 9,99 €.


----------



## Reducal (28 September 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Wochen-Abo für (sagen wir z.B.) 70 € dürfte genauso schnell zu schlechter Presse führen wie Tages-Abos für 9,99 €.


Ich nehme an, das geht deshalb nicht, da es bei den Mobilfunkunternehmen eine Höchstgrenze pro Buchung im SMS/Handypayment gibt.


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Hoffnung!!!*

Hey Leute,

ich hatte an meinen Mobilfunkanbieter o2 169,65 € wegen shortpay zu zahlen. Ich hatte allerdings auch wiedersprochen und hatte dann aber Angst, dass sie mein Handy sperren und bezahlte somit das Gelt und wollte mich dann lieber selbst mit wapme rumärgern, was allerdings ein Fehler war, da niemand von denen auf mails oder Telefonanrufe reagiert. Typisch! Hatte das Geld schon abgeschrieben, doch heute kam ein Brief von o2:

Sie schreiben (in Kurzform), dass die Abrechnungen von shortpay nicht den Anforderungen von o2 an die Preisinformationen genügen. Hierüber war o2 nicht informiert und hat die Abrechnung derartiger Dienste gesperrt.

Zu guter Letzt will o2 mir den abgebuchten Betrag als Gesprächsguthaben wieder gutbuchen!

ENDLICH MAL EINE GUTE NACHICHT!!! 

Ich hoffe, dass sich bei euch auch etwas tun wird,
viele Grüße

Franzi


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

*Re: Hoffnung!!!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass sich bei euch auch etwas tun wird,



Ja danke das hoffe ich auch, aber in solch einer Angelegenheit ist TL ein sehr schlechter Anbieter und in keinster Weise Kundenfreundlich, ich habe schon sehr viel Ärgen mit denen gehabt. Aber naja vielleicht wirds dieses mal anders.

Gruß
Bine


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

Wapme hat in der Zwischenzeit sein Zahlungssystem vom TüV prüfen lassen.

Dabei kam raus, dass es nicht möglich ist auf einer Mobilfunknummer Buchungen durchführen zu lassen, ohne dass der Nutzer selbst durch die Eingabe einer PIN aktiv wurde. Somit ist für mich da kein grosser Unterschied zu jedem anderen Vertrag / Abo einer Zeitschrift. 

Lesen muss man halt immer, oder? Allerdings fehlt mir oft der Hinweis auf die einfache Kündigung per SMS. Ich habe gelesen, dass man mit einem einfachen Stopall an die Kurzwahlnummer alle Abos auf der Nummer beendet. Hat das einer irgendwo auf den Seiten von GN gesehen?

Im übrigen finde ich die aktuellen Zahlungsmethoden u.a. auf www.[...].de viel krasser. Für 3 Tag 1 € und dann vollautomatisch 96 € für 180 Tage. Da ist dann nix mehr mit täglich kündigen, sondern da ist das Geld dann einfach weg. Man kann zwar das Geld zurückbuchen lassen, aber erstmal ist aus meiner Sicht ein Vertrag zustande gekommen. Auch da hilft nur Lesen und Denken.

_[Kommerziellen Link entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Anonymous (28 September 2005)

> Auch da hilft nur Lesen und Denken.


Und die NUB dieses Forums lesen...keine scharfen Links zu Bezahlseiten.


----------



## tuxedo (29 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wapme hat in der Zwischenzeit sein Zahlungssystem vom TüV prüfen lassen.



Da hätt ich gerne erst mal eine Quellenangabe, wo man diese Aussage prüfen kann.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei kam raus, dass es nicht möglich ist auf einer Mobilfunknummer Buchungen durchführen zu lassen, ohne dass der Nutzer selbst durch die Eingabe einer PIN aktiv wurde. Somit ist für mich da kein grosser Unterschied zu jedem anderen Vertrag / Abo einer Zeitschrift.



Sorry, beim Abo einer Zeitschrift weiß man im Vorfeld immer, dass es sich um ein Abo handelt. Man weiß welche Kosten entstehen, wer der Vertragspartner ist, etc.

Wenn man einen Content im Internet abrufen möchte, ist das keineswegs so normal. Dort ruft man einen Inhalt ab, und muss im Vorfeld sämtliche verstekcte und verwinkelte AGB-Kurven gelesen haben, um ünerhaupt einen Hinweis darauf zu kriegen, dass das Angenbot, so wie es sich auf der Seite darstellt, nicht dem entspricht was man abschließt. Nach wie vor wird bersucht zu verschleiern, dass der dargebotene Inhalt kostenpflichtig ist, bzw. dass der Inhalt ein Abo nach sich zieht, dass sich kostenmäßig gewaschen hat. Obwohl der dargebotene Inhalt in genau der gleichen oder besseren Qualität anderen Orts völlig kostenlos erhältlich ist.

Solange die Contentanbieter nicht eine klare Kostenstruktur zum käuflichen Inhalt präsentieren, gleichgültig welches Zahlungssystem sie einsetzen, sind Vergleiche mit Zeitschriften-Abos, Supermärkten oder sonstigen Offline-Verträgen oder Offline-Einkaufsmöglichkeiten vollkommen hinfällig - weil einfach nicht vergleichbar.

Und um eine Bewertung zu dem zur Zeit eingesetzten Bezahlsystem von Afendis abzugeben: Das Zahlungssystem, das Afendis als Ersatz für das Handypayment einsetzt, ist unter aller Sau und völlig unseriös. Aber das wird die Firma noch genau so mitkriegen in Kürze, wie auch die Firma Wapme, deren Börsenkurs den Begriff "Absturz" beinahe neu definiert hat.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Telekomunikacja (29 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht meint er das hier:
*http://www.tekit.de/tekit-aktuelles.html*
....

:gruebel:

_kommerzielle URLs gelöscht sieh NUB modaction _


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

@ Shortpay,

wie ist das nun - Du hast die Wortmarke "Shortpay" für Dich gesichert und das Web Billing via Handyabrechnung mal so getauft. Nun wird die Technologie über die Wapme Systems AG umgesetzt und heißt jetzt "simcash Web". Ist der Begriff "Shortpay" für das Zahlungssystem nun hinfällig?


Nachtrag - Frage per PN beantwortet, danke.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
leider ist Talkline wirklich sehr Kundenunfreundlich. Die letzte Rechnung habe ich nun um die Mahngebühren gekürzt. Außerdem habe ich TL zum 2. mal aufgefordert mir den Vertrag zwischen mir und WapMe zu schicken und die Einzugsermächtigung für die Forderungen. Die Verbraucherschutzzentrale kennt den Fall auch schon, hat aber leider kein Formblatt das mann TL faxen könnte. Werde nächste woche mal bei der Polizei anrufen.  Habe auch mails an Plusminus und den HR geschickt. Plusminus wird weiter über das Hadypayment berichten.
Talkline rechnet ja damit das den Kunden die Nerven verlassen und sie die Rechnung bezahlen.
Marco


----------



## Captain Picard (29 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die "Zertifizierung" von Software durch den TÜV ist so aussagekräftig wie die  Prüfung  eines  Taubenzüchtervereins
von Kraftfahrzeugen, was anderes ist ein TÜV de facto nicht.  
Auf Grund welcher Prüfungen und Kriterien der TÜV zu seinen Schlussfolgerungen 
kommt, bleibt im Dunkeln und  woher er die Qualifikation zu derartigen wohlwollenden
 Bescheinigungen  nimmt, ist ebenfalls ungeklärt. Es darf nicht übersehen werden, dass es 
im Bereich der freiwilligen Softwarezertifizierungen  keinerlei gesetzliche Vorschriften oder Normen gibt. 
Jeder private selbsternannte Experte könnte solche "Gutachten" erstellen. Sie besitzen nicht den geringsten Wert.
TÜVs sind keine  Behörden , letztendlich wirtschaftlich orientiert und  suchen daher ständig nach 
Erwerbsmöglichkeiten im Bereich freiwilliger Prüfungen.

cp


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die Verbraucherschutzzentrale kennt den Fall auch schon, hat aber leider kein Formblatt das mann TL faxen könnte. Werde nächste woche mal bei der Polizei anrufen.


Dort  hat man sicher Formblätter aber ob das richtige dabei ist, kann bezweifelt werden.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem habe ich TL zum 2. mal aufgefordert mir den Vertrag zwischen mir und WapMe zu schicken und die Einzugsermächtigung für die Forderungen.


Bei so einem Zahlungssystem gibt es keinen expliziten Vertrag, der Dir im Nachhinein schriftlich vorgelegt werden kann. Sowas zu verlangen ist realitätsfremd. Allerdings muss sich der Forderungssteller tatsächlich mit dem Zahlungssystem und dem gelieferten Inhalt identifizieren und seine Ansprüch letztendlich vor einem Gericht begründen können.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
das ein Vertrag in herkömmlicher Form nicht existiert ist mir auch klar.
Aber der Anbieter (mobile shortpay) muß natürlich die gesetzlichen Bestandteile eines Vertrages im Angebot unterbreiten. Der Preis und die Kündigungsfristen müssen ersichtlich sein. Außerdem muß ersichtlich sein, das es sich um ein Abo handelt und wie mann kündigen kann. Weil diese Bestandteile gefehlt haben, sind ja auch soviele Leute in die Falle getappt. 
Die meisten Anbieter wie O2, Vodafone usw. haben das ja auch endlich bemerkt, leider ist Talkline noch nicht auf Ballhöhe.
Werde mich trotzdem mal bei der Polizei erkundigen. Die Verbraucherschutzzentrale in NRW sagte mir _[Unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung entfernt. (bh)]_.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Talkline rechnet ja damit das den Kunden die Nerven verlassen und sie die Rechnung bezahlen.



hallo,

ja da hast du recht, denn ich glaube nicht das sich viel leute das antun und mit tl rumstreiten wenn sie dir eh nicht entgegenkommen, da werden die meisten dann bezahlen. jedoch werde ich jetzt auch erstmal das geld von der bank zurückholen und dann abwarten was tl macht. sicher bekomme ich auch eine mahnung mit der ich dann zu meinem anwalt gehe. falls du über die polizei bzw. über formblätter mehr herausbekommst, geb bitte bescheid! 



> Allerdings muss sich der Forderungssteller tatsächlich mit dem Zahlungssystem und dem gelieferten Inhalt identifizieren und seine Ansprüch letztendlich vor einem Gericht begründen können



reicht es dann tl wenn es von wapme die auflistung bekommt zu welchem zeitpunkt ich anscheinend die internetseite genutzt habe? jedoch können die nicht zurückverfolgen wie das abo entstanden ist, das laut agb´s ja garnicht entstehen hätte dürfen.

gruß 
Bine


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*

Folgende E-mail habe ich nun von TL zurückbekommen nach einer E-mail von mir das ich nun das Geld von der Bank zurückfordern werde:

TL: Wir können die Kosten nur an unsere Kosten weitergeben, die uns von externen Anbietern in Rechnung gestellt werden. Inwiefern Sie einen Vertrag mit diesem Anbieter eingegangen sind, entzieht sich unserer Kenntnis.

Wir empfehlen Ihnen daher nochmals, sich direkt mit dem Anbieter in Verbindung zu setzen und die Angelegenheit mit diesem zu klären.

Was nun? Geld holen und auf Mahnung warten?

Gruß
Bine


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Biene,
WapMe hat nur die Abo Tage abgerechnet. Ich selber war nur 2x jeweils 1 Minute in diesem Forum. Das ist auch ein wichtiger Punkt, denn in diesem Forum wurde das Computerspiel was ich suchte gar nicht behandel. Dieses Forum war nicht aktiv,also eine reine *[...]*.
Werde Talkline jeden Tag 1-2 mails schicken und um Kopien für Verträge und Einzugsermächtigungen fragen. Kostet mich kein Geld und hält die in Bewegung. Bitte mache das doch genau so und rufe doch auch bei der Verbraucherschutzzentrale an, koste aber 1,10 die Minute.
Gruß
Marco

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



> WapMe hat nur die Abo Tage abgerechnet



Marco, was meinst du mit "nur" die Abo Tage? Ich war auf dieser Seite nur 1 mal und höchsten 10 Sek., die Seite ist komplett Sinnlos und gibt keine Infomationen. Wobei ich mich da nicht einmal noch richtig erinnern kann.

Gruß 
Bine[/quote]


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*o2 - wapme - shortpay*

zusammengefasst:

wir haben nie handynr. im internet eingegeben, haben nie ein code o.ä. eingegeben um abo abzuschließen.
kosten: 84€
anruf bei o2. verweis an wapme. verweis an internetseiteninhaber. etc. etc. etc.
abo sofort gekündigt.
e-mail + fax an wapme/shortpay. fax + brief an internetseiteninhaber. keine reaktion.
vertragkündigung an o2. einzugsermächtigung widerrufen. rechnungsbetrag zurückgebucht und nur berechtigten betrag überwiesen.
wollte heute widerspruch gegen 2. rechnung abschicken.
ups. post von o2: zusammengefasst - o2 war nicht bekannt, dass die art der preisinfo bei shortpay nicht mit o2 richtlinien übereinstimmt. jetzt da das problem bekannt ist, wurde die zusammenarbeit bezgl. dieser abrechnungen sofort eingestellt und betroffenen beträge werden gutgeschrieben.
es sieht so aus, als ob o2 jetzt automatisch in deren system wapme-shortpay-opfer sucht und automatisch gutschreibt, sonst hätten sie uns keine gutschrift zugesagt, bevor wir überhaupt erst widersprochen haben.
aber: wer kümmert sich jetzt um meine grauen haare und das magengeschwür????
ende gut, alles gut.

gabi a


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Biene,
nur war das falsche Wort. Mobile Shortpay interessiert nicht wie lange Du auf der Internetseite warst, können die wohl eh nicht verfolgen. Die berechnen Dir einfach die Laufzeit des Abos, das Du nicht abgeschlossen hast. Ist natürlich auch viel einfacher für die Buchhaltung.
Habe eben meine neue Rechnung ebenfalls um die Mahngebühren gekürzt.
Die Einzugsermächtigung für mein Konto habe ich TL auch entzogen. Am Dienstag habe ich einen Termin bei der Polizei.

Hallo Gabi A, könntest Du mir eine Kopie des Schreibens von O2 schicken?
Möchte Talkline gerne zeigen wie seriösere Anbieter arbeiten. Wenn O2 bereits einpackt wird der Druck auf TL auch größer.

Marco


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Die berechnen Dir einfach die Laufzeit des Abos, das Du nicht abgeschlossen hast.


Dem wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, warst Du bei der Tastatureingabe dabei?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*

Hallo Marco,

ja ich denke mir das auch so das die sich sicher nicht viel arbeit machen und einfach sofort ein abo ausgelöst wird, denen ist die zeit der nutzung doch völlig egal. ich habe heute tl nochmals eine e-mail geschiebe und erwähnt wie o2 mit gabi bzw. ihren kunden umgeht, jedoch denke ich mir das tl das überhaupt nicht interessiert. 
ich habe von einem gleichen fall der vor 2 jahren stattgefunden hat erfahren, das tl wenn man die dailer gebühren nicht zahlt so lange mahnungen schreib bis das ganze vor dem landesgericht landet, dort wurde es tl anscheinend doch zu teuer und der ganze fall ist nie mehr aufgegriffen worden und das geld wurde von tl gezahlt. die summe die am anfang ungefähr 50 euro betrug war am ende mit den ganzen gebühren für die mahnungen usw. bei 130 euro (dauer: 1 jahr). wenn es so weit auch bei mir gehen muss, dann bitte, ich zahl denen auf jeden fall nichts mehr und warte nun auf meine mahnung.

gruß 
bine

*[Zwischenzeitliche Editierung zurück genommen, da geklärt]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dem wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, warst Du bei der Tastatureingabe dabei?



warum warst du dabei?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Reducal,
ich war dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Da stand nichts von einem Abo und auch nichts von Beträgen über 9,98 Euro. Sonst würde das ja wohl auch keiner abschließen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hast Du etwa die 40 anderen Seiten in diesem Forum nicht gelesen ????
Solche Aussagen bringen mich nun wirklich nicht weiter.
Da O2, Vodafone und T-Online bereits die Sache aufgegeben haben, ist doch klar das die keine chance mehr sehen an das Geld zu kommen.
Leider macht Talkline noch zicken. Noch !!
Gruß
Marco


----------



## shortpay (29 September 2005)

Gast schrieb:


> Hallo Reducal,
> ich war dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Dann solltest du es ja auch gelesen haben.
Es stand stets da dass es sich um ein Abo handelt und was dieses kostet.

Oder warum ist bisher nicht ein einziger Screenshot aufgetaucht der das Gegenteil zeigt ?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Oder warum ist bisher nicht ein einziger Screenshot aufgetaucht der das Gegenteil zeigt ?


Du solltest am besten wissen, wie oft an den Einwahlfenstern rumgebastelt wurde.

Es kann ja wohl kaum von den Usern verlangt werden, jeden Schritt im WWW mit Screenshots zu dokumentieren.


----------



## dvill (29 September 2005)

shortpay schrieb:
			
		

> Oder warum ist bisher nicht ein einziger Screenshot aufgetaucht der das Gegenteil zeigt ?


Fragen:

1) Wo steht hier der Hinweis auf ein Abo?

2) Was ist an dieser Argumentation falsch?

Dietmar Vill

Nachedit um 19:15 Uhr. Ich binde hier das Originalbild der Webseite smsrechnung mit ein:







Frage 3) Wo steht da bitte der Hinweis auf das Abo?


----------



## Reducal (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reducal,
> ich war dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Physisch bestimmt aber warst Du auch bei der Sache, als die Fenster angezeigt wurden?


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du etwa die 40 anderen Seiten in diesem Forum nicht gelesen ????


Ich lese jedes einzelne Posting in diesem Forum und gebe gern einige Informationen an andere hier ab, die mir zu den Themen von beruflichem und privatem Interesse wegen begegnen.
Nicht alles davon ist ernst gemeint aber nur das wenigste davon ist geistiger Dünnsch.... sondern basiert auf treffende Erfahrungen oder verfügbares Material. Lass´ uns deshalb bitte wieder zum Thema zurück kommen. Es ist schade, was so einigen TK-Kunden oder Internetnutzern passiert aber Tips, die den Einzelfall klären würden, können hier nunmal nur in bestimmten Fällen gegeben werden. Es liegt an den TK-Kunden oder Internetnutzern selbst, sich gegen (deren Meinung nach) unberechtigten Forderungen zu erwehren.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

@dvill - da steht "pro Tag" - mehr brauch ich dazu wohl nicht zu sagen. Überlesen oder willst Du Dich absichtlich doof stellen?


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Überlesen oder willst Du Dich absichtlich doof stellen?


wer sich hier doof stellt dürfte klar sein, wo steht denn da was von selbstverlängernden Abos?  
aber das weiß der Knabe ja selber zur Genüge, warum haben  wohl die Mobilfunker die Notbremse gezogen...


----------



## dvill (29 September 2005)

Das ist wie beim Nahverkehr. Da gibt es Tageskarten. Aber mit jedem Kauf immer für den aktuellen Tag. Mit einem Abo hat die Abrechnung von Tageszugängen nichts zu tun.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (29 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @dvill - da steht "pro Tag" - mehr brauch ich dazu wohl nicht zu sagen. Überlesen oder willst Du Dich absichtlich doof stellen?


Hoppala! Wer hier doof ist, steht ziemlich außer Frage. Die Achterbahn oder das Karussel auf dem Rummel kosten auch 3 Eur pro Fahrt. Ich bin bisher nicht davon ausgegangen, dass mit der Annahme des Angebotes weitere Fahren berechnet werden, egal ob man die antritt oder nicht. Und die "Tageskarte" des Verkehrsverbundes oder im Freibad wird auch "pro Tag" berechnet, ohne dass ich mit dem Erwerb der ersten Karte eine Verpflichtung eingehe jeden folgenden Tag zu löhnen. Kurz: es gibt genügend Beispiele des täglichen Lebens, bei denen man aus Erfahrung von der Einmaligkeit des Preises für den jeweils angegebenen Zeitraum ausgehen kann. Und da wird sich - hierin bin ich mir sicher - vor Gericht die Formulierung "9,98 EUR pro Tag" als Bumerang für die erweisen, die glauben, sie würden damit irgendwelche Abos verticken. Neben dieser Tatsache würde man in einem Verfahren noch Verstösse gegen das Fernabsatzgesetz etc. feststellen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Leute,
bei mir stand etwas von 0,08 Euro für einen einmaligen Zugang. Eine Kopie habe ich natürlich nicht, da ich mir bei diesem Betrag nichts böses gedacht habe. 
Wenn mann weiss, das da gemogelt wird achtet mann auch drauf. Wer das Fenster original gesehen hat, übersieht schnell die untere Leiste. Weiß auf Hellblau ist nicht besonders auffällig.
Wer nicht betroffen ist kann natürlich auch schlau daher reden !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_[Was Sven Herold vom HR, Plusminus, möchte, lassen wir ihn hier im Forum bitte selbst sagen. (bh)]_

Gruß
Marco


----------



## dvill (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> bei mir stand etwas von 0,08 Euro für einen einmaligen Zugang.


So ähnlich wie hier?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Leute,
die Frage ist doch wer 9,98 Euro pro Tag für ein Abo ausgibt, von dem mann überhaupt keinen nutzen hat. Diese Foren sind doch meistens leer.

Wer sollte also 300 Euro pro Monat oder 3600 Euro pro Jahr für nichts bezahlen. In 10 Jahren 36.000 Euro für leere Foren !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Da wird doch gemogelt oder?!

Wer mit der Bahn oder einem Karusell fährt hat auch was davon. Mann weiß wo mann wofür bezahlt. Außerdem ist ein Ansprechpartner vorhanden, bei dem auch gekündigt werden kann. _[Unklare Behauptung entfernt. (bh)]_

Deshalb hat das TV auch schon berichtet und wird es auch weiterhin tun. _[Unklare Aufforderung entfernt. (bh)]_

Die Fenster wurden natürlich nach den ersten Beschwerden überarbeitet. Aber viele Anbieter haben das Problem erkannt und schützen Ihre Kunden. Warum solten die wohl auf ihre Forderungen verzichten?? Ist auch normal, denn die Anbieter wollen die Kunden auf lange Zeit an sich binden. Mobile Shortpay möchte nur schnell kasieren und hofft auf viele Kunden die einfach bezahlen.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Devil,
genau so. Jetzt sehe ich natürlich den Betrag von 9,98 Euro. Aber an den Abend im Internet sah ich nur 0,08 Euro. Ist halt auch gut gemacht, das muß mann denen auch lassen.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt sehe ich natürlich den Betrag von 9,98 Euro. Aber an den Abend im Internet sah ich nur 0,08 Euro.


...und noch perfider ist: Wenn Du das einem Richter zeigst, statisch, ohne den ganzen Ablauf und der soll dann entscheiden, wird er sagen "Da steht doch 9,98" - weil er dieses Fenster (statisch!) begutachtet mit dem Hintergrundwissen, dass da "9,98" steht...
Gerichtsentscheide über solche Tricks sind meines Wissens noch sehr rar...


----------



## Wembley (30 September 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ist halt auch gut gemacht, das muß mann denen auch lassen.



Also meine Bewunderung dafür hält sich in sehr engen Grenzen. Nicht nur aus Gründen der Verbraucherfreundlichkeit. Schon aus technischer Sicht ist das keine "Kunst".

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## mausp (1 Oktober 2005)

*Einfach so*

ich hab mal ne ganz simple frage:

wie will denn wapme oder shortpay nun echt nachweisen, dass ich die seite besucht, ein kennwort angefordert und dann dieses auch noch aktiviert habe?

bitte verständlich. ich bin kein IT profi.


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2005)

...man geht wahrscheinlich davon aus, dass die Technologie durch den Websitenaufruf und die Bestätigung mittels Eintragung der Handynummer und dem Code dann wieder auf dem Web ausgelöst wurde. Auf welchem Web Du anscheinend warst, kannste unter smsrechnung.de einsehen. Manipulationen wird man sicher weit von sich weisen.
Außerdem wurde ab Ende August jeweils die IP-Adresse des Nutzers dokumentiert. Wapme hat zwar nur max 90 Tage Zeit, diese IP in einem Strafverfahren einem Nutzer zu ordnen zu lassen aber das ist dann deren Sache - zeitlich gesehen wird diese Zuordnung nahezu immer fehl schlagen, Bleibt das Problem mit der Handynummer und dem empfangenen Code. Hier wird sich der Nutzer mEn schwer tun, aus der Verantwortung zu kommen. Aber wie gesagt - mEn (meinem Erachten nach) - diese persönliche Ansicht dürfte kaum als repräsentativ gelten.


----------



## KatzenHai (1 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird sich der Nutzer mEn schwer tun, aus der Verantwortung zu kommen. Aber wie gesagt - mEn (meinem Erachten nach) - diese persönliche Ansicht dürfte kaum als repräsentativ gelten.


Sorry, Reducal,
das stimmt so einfach nicht.

Nicht der User muss das Gegenteil beweisen - es muss vom betreiber bewiesen werden, dass der User und nur der User und unter keinen Umständen irgendwer anderes dies getan hat.

Mal etwas von BruteForce-Angriffen gehört? Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass jeder mit Zugriff auf deren Datenbanken einfach "von Hand" eintragen kann? Was ist mit Bluetooth-gekaperten Handies?

Ansatzpunkte gibt's genug. Anscheinsbeweise für die Betreiber ziehen vermutlich nicht - alles weitere werden die ersten zivilprozessualen Entscheidungen zeigen - und auf die müssen wir halt warten.

So ist's nun mal bei neuen Systemen: Das BGB umfasst auch diese - welche Ergebnisse das hervor ruft, muss erst noch geklärt werden.


----------



## Reducal (1 Oktober 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht der User muss das Gegenteil beweisen - es muss vom betreiber bewiesen werden, dass der User und nur der User und unter keinen Umständen irgendwer anderes dies getan hat.


Damit hast Du vollkommen Recht und auch ich bin dieser Meinung. Das unbestimmte an der Sache ist nur der Weg zum Ziel für die Betreiber solcher Systeme und damit meine ich alle Mitbewerber. Unbestimmt ist auch, wie die Telcos reagieren werden - wird in der Zukunft das "Forderungsmanagement"    bis zu Gericht durchgefochten, gibt man die Forderung auf Widerspruch des Handyinhabers wieder zurück an die Zahlungsmittelbetreiber oder wie oder was? Wir werden sehen und auch hier laufen wir konform:





> Ansatzpunkte gibt's genug. Anscheinsbeweise für die Betreiber ziehen vermutlich nicht - alles weitere werden die ersten zivilprozessualen Entscheidungen zeigen - und auf die müssen wir halt warten.
> 
> So ist's nun mal bei neuen Systemen: Das BGB umfasst auch diese - welche Ergebnisse das hervor ruft, muss erst noch geklärt werden.


_
Aber in einer Sache deutet mir Sascha´s Glaskugel, dass einige "Kunden", die bislang vom Web Billing (Handypayment) betroffen wurden und sich bei ihren Telcos in Widerspruch befinden, wegen der anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten womöglich aus Kulanz entlastet werden (TL ausgenommen!)_


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Unbestimmt ist auch, wie die Telcos reagieren werden - wird in der Zukunft das "Forderungsmanagement"    bis zu Gericht durchgefochten,]


Glaube ich weniger, man wird sich  nach den in letzter Zeit zunehmend deutlichen gerichtlichen 
Ohrfeigen in Richtung "Anscheinsbeweis" auf dem sich die Telcos (insbesondere der rosa Riese)
  jahrelang auf Rosen gebettet fühlten, zunehmend  auf den Dornen der Rosen gebettet vorfinden...

cp


----------



## Falk (1 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> _
> Aber in einer Sache deutet mir Sascha´s Glaskugel, dass einige "Kunden", die bislang vom Web Billing (Handypayment) betroffen wurden und sich bei ihren Telcos in Widerspruch befinden, wegen der anfänglichen Startschwierigkeiten womöglich aus Kulanz entlastet werden (TL ausgenommen!)_



Meld!

Hatte WapME-Posten widersprochen, Mahnung erhalten, der Mahnung widersprochen und einen unfreundlichen Anruf, der in der Schleife
while(1) {
"Wir haben eine Forderung gegen Sie!"
"Sie habe eine Forderung? Wie begründen Sie diese?"
"Garnicht, da müssen Sie WAPME fragen."
"Dann zahle ich einfach nicht."}
endete.

Also FAX an Wapme, in Kopie an T-mobile, wie die Forderung begründet wird.

Gestern dann der Anruf von T-mobile, daß alle Posten WAPME gegenstandslos sind und mit der nächsten Rechnung gutgeschrieben werden.

Touché?

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Lol, das ist ja ein tolles Forum.

Darf man hier nicht darauf hinweisen, dass der Text von Katzenhai eine eindeutige Verleumdung darstellt? Hier werden Firmen wie Wapme stumpf des vorsätzlichen Betrugs bezichtigt, und wenn man darauf hinweist, schlägt die Zensur zu?

Solche Löschaktionen zeigen doch nur, dass es hier nicht um Wahrheiten geht, sondern einzig darum auf die eine Hälfte der beteiligten einzudreschen und die andere Hälfte als Saubermänner hinzustellen.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Lol, das ist ja ein tolles Forum.
> 
> Darf man hier nicht darauf hinweisen, dass der Text von Katzenhai eine eindeutige Verleumdung darstellt? Hier werden Firmen wie Wapme stumpf des vorsätzlichen Betrugs bezichtigt, und wenn man darauf hinweist, schlägt die Zensur zu?
> 
> Solche Löschaktionen zeigen doch nur, dass es hier nicht um Wahrheiten geht, sondern einzig darum auf die eine Hälfte der beteiligten einzudreschen und die andere Hälfte als Saubermänner hinzustellen.


Kannst Du das etwas besser begründen, weshalb die Ausführungen KatzenHais eine 
 Verleumdung  sein sollen?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

Er hat wie du nachlesen kannst folgendes geschrieben: 

"Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass jeder mit Zugriff auf deren Datenbanken einfach "von Hand" eintragen kann?"

Zugriff auf die Datenbanken hat sicher nicht irgendwer, sondern die Firma Wapme selbst. Also hiesse das, dass dort jemand vorsätzlich Datensätze einträgt um Mobilfunknutzer zu schädigen. Die Behauptung ist aber ohne auch nur den Ansatz eines Beweises eine Verleumdung, im Prinzip so wie es im Gesetzestext steht. Du kannst auch nicht einfach in der Zeitung einen Artikel veröffentlichen und deinen Bürgermeister als Dieb hinstellen. 

So sehe ich das.


----------



## Der Jurist (2 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Er hat wie du nachlesen kannst folgendes geschrieben:
> "Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass jeder mit Zugriff auf deren Datenbanken einfach "von Hand" eintragen kann?"
> Zugriff auf die Datenbanken hat sicher nicht irgendwer, sondern die Firma Wapme selbst. Also hiesse das, dass dort jemand vorsätzlich Datensätze einträgt um Mobilfunknutzer zu schädigen. Die Behauptung ist aber ohne auch nur den Ansatz eines Beweises eine Verleumdung, im Prinzip so wie es im Gesetzestext steht. Du kannst auch nicht einfach in der Zeitung einen Artikel veröffentlichen und deinen Bürgermeister als Dieb hinstellen.
> So sehe ich das.



Schön, dass Du das so siehst, aber Du siehst das falsch. KH hat nicht geschrieben der Geschäftsführer von (das wäre das Bürgermeister-Beispiel), sondern er hat nur von der *Möglichkeit* der Manipulation geschrieben, nicht von der *Tatsache*.

Verleumdung wäre, wenn er genau wissen würde, dass es nicht stimmt und er dennoch schriebe: Der Mitarbeiter xy von ABC manipuliert die Datenbank.

Ach ja, auch das noch: Eine Firma hat keinen Zugriff, sondern allenfalls deren Mitarbeiter. Die Firma ist nur der Name des Kaufmannes im Geschäftsverkehr.
 

Bitte auf die feinen Unterschiede und Zwischentöne achten. So billig und einfach macht es Dir KatzenHai eben nicht.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ..man geht wahrscheinlich davon aus, dass die Technologie durch den Websitenaufruf und die Bestätigung mittels Eintragung der Handynummer und dem Code dann wieder auf dem Web ausgelöst wurde.


Hypothetisches Szenario einer klassischen Man-in-the-Middle Attacke: Webmaster Dreistabzock bastelt eine Webseite mit Kopie der originalen Payment Maske, nur vergisst er die Preisinformationen. Von dieser falschen Payment-Webseite verschickt er die dort eingegebenen Infos an das Original-Payment Web-Interface. Das Opfer kriegt seinen SMS Code, und gibt ihn auf der Fake-Seite ein. Mr Dreistabzocker sendet wiederum die Infos an die Originalseite, und leitet sein Opfer auf die Content Seite. Ohne explizite Preis-Information in der SMS merkt das Opfer nichts von dem ganzen Zauber. 
Wie will Wapme und Konsorten ein solches Szenario ausschliessen (oder macht man hier wieder den Fehler wie beim Dialer, und spricht von Anscheinsbeweis, dass alles korrekt gelaufen ist)?  Dass solche Szenarien nicht unrealistisch sind, sieht man ja an den ganzen Phishing-Geschichten.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...Außerdem wurde ab Ende August jeweils die IP-Adresse des Nutzers dokumentiert. Wapme hat zwar nur max 90 Tage Zeit, diese IP in einem Strafverfahren einem Nutzer zu ordnen zu lassen aber das ist dann deren Sache...


Wer eine Zuordnung Nutzer <-> IP Adresse für ein Zahlungssystem postuliert und darauf ein Zahlungssystem aufbaut, hat entweder keine Ahnung oder handelt grob fahrlässig. Was ihn IMHO in beiden Fällen für ein seriöses Zahlungssystem disqualifiziert. 

So eine Zuordnung ist aus folgenden Gründen nicht sinnvoll
-offene W-LANs, ob gewollt oder nicht
-schwach verschlüsselte W-LANs, die innerhalb weniger Minuten gecrackt werden können, z.B. mit dem weitverbreiteten WEP verschlüsselt
-öffentliche Proxies
-als Proxy missbrauchte Internet Explorer, siehe http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64426

Wie lange duldet der Staat noch ein solches Herumgestümpere, was nur die Verbraucher weiter verunsichert und seriöse Anbieter von neuen Zahlungsmethoden beschädigt?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
bin leider auch bei Talkline, die wollen 80,- Euro von mir. 

Verstehe das nicht, wenn die anderen Anbieter bereits aufgegeben haben und ihre Kunden schützen, warum schicken die dann noch Mahnungen???

Habe etwas Angst vor einem Prozeß. Habe aber auch in diesem Forum gelesen das Talkline vorher immer zurückzieht. Aber wie sicher ist das.

Moralisch haben die wohl keine chance, aber bei Gericht kann ja alles passieren? Oder ??
Sandra


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Sandra,
verstehe die Haltung von Talkline leider auch nicht. 

Habe meine Rechnung auch um die Beträge der WapMe AG und um die späteren Mahnungen gelürzt. Hoffe auch darauf das Talkline aufgibt, aber wenn nicht gehts vor Gericht.

Leider wurden ja schon Worte wie [edit]  oder [edit] in diesem Forum gestrichen. Aber im TV auf Plusminus, N24 und im ZDF haben sie genau diese Worte gebraucht. Auch einige Zeitungen haben bereits berichtet.

Das Handypayment ist eigentlich ein interessantes System, aber so geht es natürlich nicht.

Hart bleiben Sandra.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Marco,
dann werde ich erstmal die nächsten Rechnungen abwarten. 

Habe meine Rechnung auch an den HR gefaxt. Die sagten mir auch, das bei Plusminus bald ein 2. Bericht läuft.

Mein Vertrag bei TL läuft ja bald aus. Werde dann den Anbieter wechseln.

Sandra


----------



## technofreak (2 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Leider wurden ja schon Worte wie [edit]  oder [edit]  in diesem Forum gestrichen.


Und die werden auch weiter gestrichen. Diskussionen darüber sind zwecklos.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a) In der SMS steht drin, dass es sich um Abo zu x € handelt.
b) Die Kommunikation zwischen Firmen (hier Wapme und ein original Dienstanbieter) findet i.allg. mit VPN's und SSL-Verschlüsselung statt.
c) Was hat der Man-in-the-middle davon? Er kann nichts verdienen, weil Wapme seine Kontonummer nicht kennt und daher niemals irgendwelche Beträge überweisen wird. Der Man-in-the-middle muss schon Kunde bei Wapme sein.

Was ist ein Anscheinsbeweis? 

- IP-Adresse / Zeitraum / benutzter Browser: Das sind Daten die vorhanden sind.
- Die versendeten SMS sind ebenfalls nachzuweisen. Alle Premium-SMS Anbieter müssen das machen und es gibt keinen Grund warum sie das nicht tun sollten. Ist schließlich hier auch schon bestätigt worden.

Aus der zwei-wege-Kommunikation folgt für mich ganz sicher, dass der Nutzer Zugang zu dem Mobilfunktelefon hat und er ebenfalls Warnhinweise bei gewissen Grenzen bekommt. Fraglich ist aus meiner Sicht nur, ob die Darstellung auf den Webseiten ausreichend ist und zweitens ob es evtl. sittenwidrig ist. Ist weder das eine noch das andere, handelt es sich aus meiner Sicht um einen gültigen Vertrag, genauso als ob ich im Internet eine Bestellung aufgebe. Über eine zweiwöchige Rückgabefrist kann man sicher noch diskutieren, allerdings ist der gelieferte Artikel (ich nenne es mal so) explizit für den Mobilfunknutzer hergestellt worden und damit gibt es keine zweiwöchige Rückgabefrist.

Ich denke Handypayment wird nicht vom Markt verschwinden, aber es muss klare Richtlinien geben. Es muss klar erkennbar sein, was es kostet (hat es zeitweise aufgrund von seltsamen Schrifttypen überhaupt nicht) und es muss ein sinnvoller Gegenwert existieren. Ob das auf irgendeiner der Seiten der Fall war, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich habe nur eine Nichte und ihre Freundin, die beide ihr Taschengeld nach Wapme / Debitel / Shortpay geschickt haben. Sie haben aber beide bestätigt, dass sie SMS bekommen haben und auf der Webseite einfach nichts gelesen haben, weil doch angeblich alles im Internet umsonst ist. Sowas ist dann teures Lernen, aber es bleibt garantiert in ihren Köpfen. 

Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
sind Deine Nichte und ihre Freundin denn schon Volljährig?

Es wäre auch ein toller Lerneffekt, wenn sie nicht bezahlen und merken das in Deutschland die Kunden zu ihrem Recht kommen könnten.

Bei meinem Fenster stand etwas von einem einmaligen Eingabepreis von 0,08 Euro. Also nichts von einem Abo und nichts von 9,98 Euro. War natürlich durch die Schrift und die Farben verdeckt. Also nicht im Sinne der Preisauszeichnungsverordnung.

F.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
das war bei mir auch so. Leider verstehen die Leute von Talkline das nicht.

Das Forum war auch noch leer.

Also ich zahle denen nichts.

Sandra


----------



## Falk (2 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> TSCoreNinja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So etwa: "Vodafone: Zum Bezahlen von 9.99 Euro für Ihr Abo bei handypayment.de geben Sie bitte folgenden Bezahl-Code beim Händler ein: 123456"?


> ...
> c) Was hat der Man-in-the-middle davon? ...Der Man-in-the-middle muss schon Kunde bei Wapme sein.


Eben. Er fälscht schlicht das "Bezahlformular" und gelangt so an die Handynummer, die er bei shortpay automatisiert eingibt und danach die PIN, mit der er das gleiche macht. Das mag jetzt schwieriger zu sein, im August war das simpel!


> ...Ich denke Handypayment wird nicht vom Markt verschwinden, aber es muss klare Richtlinien geben. Es muss klar erkennbar sein, was es kostet und es muss ein sinnvoller Gegenwert existieren.



Das hätte IMO auch eine Existenzberechtigung für Dialer sein können. :lol: 

Ich kaufe vieles per Internet. Ich bezahle per Kreditkarte, Rechnung, Bankeinzug oder Vorkasse. Wozu wird ein weiteres Zahlungssystem gebraucht, das auch noch extreme Inkassogebühren kostet?

Meine 0.02?,
Falk


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Sandra schrieb:
			
		

> Verstehe das nicht, wenn die anderen Anbieter bereits aufgegeben haben und ihre Kunden schützen, warum schicken die dann noch Mahnungen???


Ein paar Seiten zuvor schon mal erklärt, klickst Du hier!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Reducal,
verstehe ich noch nicht. Dann soll doch Talkline sich das Geld von mobile shortpay holen? Oder ??

Ist doch eine Sache zwischen denen und mir!

Andere Anbieter haben das doch auch schon eingesehen.

Sandra


----------



## dvill (2 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> a) In der SMS steht drin, dass es sich um Abo zu x € handelt.


In jeder SMS von jedem Anbieter zu jedem Zeitpunkt? Welche Periode hat das Abo nach obigem Text? Je Stunde, Tag, Woche, Monat?


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> b) Die Kommunikation zwischen Firmen (hier Wapme und ein original Dienstanbieter) findet i.allg. mit VPN's und SSL-Verschlüsselung statt.


1) Wie kommunizieren die Mitarbeiter? Wer hat Zugang zu den Servern?

2) Wie wird die SMS übertragen? Welche Server? Wer hat Zugang?


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> c) Was hat der Man-in-the-middle davon? Er kann nichts verdienen, weil Wapme seine Kontonummer nicht kennt und daher niemals irgendwelche Beträge überweisen wird. Der Man-in-the-middle muss schon Kunde bei Wapme sein.


Er muss lediglich als Werbedrücker an den hohen Auszahlungen beteiligt sein, eventuell über Drittadressen.


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der zwei-wege-Kommunikation folgt für mich ganz sicher, dass der Nutzer Zugang zu dem Mobilfunktelefon hat und er ebenfalls Warnhinweise bei gewissen Grenzen bekommt. Fraglich ist aus meiner Sicht nur, ob die Darstellung auf den Webseiten ausreichend ist und zweitens ob es evtl. sittenwidrig ist.


Fragen zur Klarheit der Webseiteninformationen gibt es im Forum.

Beispiele für die Veränderbarkeit von Webdarstellungen haben wir auch.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## TSCoreNinja (2 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> a) In der SMS steht drin, dass es sich um Abo zu x € handelt.


Seit wann? Ich hab Gegenteiliges bei Experimenten (25. August, E-Plus/shortpay) erlebt:


> Ihre PIN ist XYZXY. Bitte geben Sie diese Pin zur Bestätigung jetzt auf der Webseite ein





> Fraglich ist aus meiner Sicht nur, ob die Darstellung auf den Webseiten ausreichend ist und zweitens ob es evtl. sittenwidrig ist.


Besteht die Möglichkeit eines Man-In-The-Middle Angriffs, ist aber nicht sicher, was auf der Webseite dargestellt wurde. Und damit kann der Nachweis eines Vertragsschlusses nicht gebracht werden.


----------



## Reducal (2 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Sandra schrieb:
			
		

> Dann soll doch Talkline sich das Geld von mobile shortpay holen? Oder ??


Wie soll das gehen, "Shortpay" (also die Global-Netcom) ist nicht deren Vertragspartner. Die müssten nun wieder an den herantreten, dem sie vorher (gutgläubig) den Umsatz zugeschanzt haben und das dürfte der Provider (D1, D2 oder E-Plus) gewesen sein. Warum die Rückrechnung nicht möglich ist, werden wir hier wohl nie erfahren, da wir die Verträger der Anbieter in der Kette nicht kennen. TL obliegt es nun, sich mit Dir zu streiten oder ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht auf die Forderung zu verzichten. Letzteres würde ich denen raten aber auf mich hört ja keiner.


----------



## Antidialer (2 Oktober 2005)

Falk schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kaufe vieles per Internet. Ich bezahle per Kreditkarte, Rechnung, Bankeinzug oder Vorkasse. Wozu wird ein weiteres Zahlungssystem gebraucht, das auch noch extreme Inkassogebühren kostet?



Mit Handypay ist es wie mit Dialern. Was kann dieses Zahlungssystem, was andere nicht können? Grundsätzlich nichts. 

Ich kaufe auch sehr oft im Internet ein. PC Komponeten, Bücher, DVDs und CDs kaufe ich praktisch nur noch Online. Allerdings lege ich Wert auf ein Zahlungssystem, wo ich als Käufer nicht den schwarzen Peter in der Hand habe. 

Daher traue ich grundsätzlich keinem Zahlungssystem, was in irgend einer Weise über die Telefon-, Internet-, oder Mobilfunkrechnung abgerechnet wird. Derartige Systeme nutze ich grundsätzlich nicht. Ich bin beruflich auf funktionierende Komunikationsverbindungen angewiesen und kann es mir nicht leisten, das mir Telefon, Internet oder Handy gesperrt werden, weil irgendwelche "saubere Geschäftsleute" aus der Mehrbetrugsbranche meinen, irgendwelche Forderungen gegen mich zu haben und ich deswegen Stress mit meinen Diensteanbietern bekomme. Leider ist es ja bis heute weder den Politikern noch den Providern in den Sinn gekommen, das Telefon und Handy grundlegende Kommunikationsmittel sind, die zur Bezahlung praktisch unbrauchbar sind. Oder kennt jemand einen wirklich seriösen Anbieter (und jetzt bitte nicht Jamba und co), der Dialer, Handypay oder Mehrwertnummern nutzt?


----------



## Falk (2 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei Vodafone ging es schnell:

21.6.:"Vodafone m-pay: Zum *Bezahlen* von 1.99 Euro bei Handypayment geben Sie bitte folgenden *Bezahl-Code* beim Händler ein: 123456 (Vorgang fbc1)"
3.8.:"Vodafone m-pay: Zum *Bezahlen* von 0.29 Euro für Ihr Abo bei Wapme_Systems_AG geben Sie bitte folgenden Bezahl-Code beim Händler ein: 123456 (Vorgang PayAbo)"
28.8.:"Vodafone m-pay: Zum *Bezahlen* von 9.99 Euro für Ihr Abo bei mainpean_GmbH geben Sie bitte folgenden Bezahl-Code beim Händler ein: 123456 (Vorgang 123456)"
2.10.:"Vodafone: Zum *Bezahlen* von 9.99 Euro für Ihr Abo bei handypayment.de geben Sie bitte folgenden Bezahl-Code beim Händler ein: 123456 (Vorgang XXXX)"
Bei T-mobile nicht:

25.7.: "Ihre Pin ist AGFDR. Bitte geben Sie diesen Pin jetzt zur Bestätigung auf der Webseite ein."
10.8.: "Ihre Pin ist ZZATR. Bitte geben Sie diesen Pin jetzt zur Bestätigung auf der Webseite ein."

Daß bei soviel Transparenz immer noch Zweifel bleiben, wundert mich aber 

Falk


----------



## Anonymous (2 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				F. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> sind Deine Nichte und ihre Freundin denn schon Volljährig?
> 
> Es wäre auch ein toller Lerneffekt, wenn sie nicht bezahlen und merken das in Deutschland die Kunden zu ihrem Recht kommen könnten.



Beide wohl nicht volljährig. Da ist teilweise Prepaid mit ihm Spiel und wenn sie das Geld zurück haben wollen, dann bin ich der Meinung, dass sie das selbst machen sollen. Alt genug sind sie um zumindestens ein Schreiben aufzusetzen, wenn sie dazu keine Lust haben, dann ist das nicht mein Problem.

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass dort sicher keine Man-in-the-middle-Attacke stattfindet. Dafür gibt es einfach keinen Hinweis.


----------



## mausp (3 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

bin ich so blöd oder geht das so einfach?
das ganze kommt doch irgendwie einer einzugsermächtigung gleich. wann haben die sowas von mir gekriegt?
der provider kann doch nicht einfach die rechnung um die fiktiven beträge von wap... erweitern, ohne zu wissen ob das berechtigt ist!!!!
 :evil:


----------



## sascha (4 Oktober 2005)

> wann haben die sowas von mir gekriegt?



Schau doch einfach mal in die AGB Deines Providers. Möglicherweise hast Du unterschrieben, dass Du ihn ermächtigst, auch Fremdleistungen zu inkassieren...


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

habe heute von einem Freund das schreiben von O2 bekommen indem steht, dass er die Kosten die durch Wapme entstanden sind als Guthaben zurück erhält.
Habe diesen Brief sofort an Talkline weitergeleitet und Sie darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es nun Zeit wird das auch Sie Ihren Kunden entgegen kommen. Warte nun auf Antwort.

Gruß
Bine


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass dort sicher keine Man-in-the-middle-Attacke stattfindet. Dafür gibt es einfach keinen Hinweis.


Woher stammt diese Erkenntnis? Ist es nicht gerade Sinn der Man-In-The-Middle-Attacke, daß Sender und Empfänger nichts von den Manipulationen bemerken?


----------



## Reducal (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Bernd_E schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zu meinem bessern Verständis - wie soll so eine Attacke aussehen? Muss da nicht jemand die erreichten Daten irgendwo eingeben, selbst auf Antworten warten und dann auch noch die entsprechenden Fenster steuern und das Ganze in Echtzeit? Bei meinen letzten Versuchen kamen die SMS innerhalb 2-3 Sekunden und die Seiten öffneten sich via DSL auch blitzschnell. :gruebel:


----------



## dvill (4 Oktober 2005)

Das wurde schon mehrfach erläutert, einmal z.B. hier.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Biene,
kannst Du mir den Brief von o2 auch schicken?

[email protected]

Werde den Brief auch mal an die Redaktion von Plusminus schicken.

Gruß
Marco

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



> Hallo Biene,
> kannst Du mir den Brief von o2 auch schicken?
> 
> [email protected]



würd ich dir sofort schicken, du kannst mir über dieses forum jedoch deine e-mail adresse nicht mitteilen. hast du eine idee wie es sonst funktionieren könnte.


----------



## webwatcher (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> , du kannst mir über dieses forum jedoch deine e-mail adresse nicht mitteilen.
> hast du eine idee wie es sonst funktionieren könnte.


Furchbar einfach:  indem ihr euch anmeldet, das kostet nichts , tut nicht weh
und geht innerhalb von Minuten.
Dann könnt ihr euch per PN mitteilen, was ihr wollt 

ww


----------



## TSCoreNinja (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zu meinem bessern Verständis - wie soll so eine Attacke aussehen? Muss da nicht jemand die erreichten Daten irgendwo eingeben, selbst auf Antworten warten und dann auch noch die entsprechenden Fenster steuern und das Ganze in Echtzeit? Bei meinen letzten Versuchen kamen die SMS innerhalb 2-3 Sekunden und die Seiten öffneten sich via DSL auch blitzschnell. :gruebel:



Alles, was man dazu braucht, ist ein Proxy-Server (also Proxy-Server in the Middle, genau genommen, nicht Man), der selektiv bestimmte Webseiten verändert. Dies geht prima, siehe angehängter Screenshot. Schau mal die Titelleiste an. Und die nette Werbung. Wer sagt mir da, dass niemand die Preisinformation statt des Titels modifizieren? Oder was überhaupt original oder Fake an der Webseite ist. Ja, SMS Payment ist soooo sicher....

Und ja, das klappt bis zur Eingabe des PINs, die ich dann doch nicht testen wollte.


----------



## Biene F (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*

hey marco ich bin angemeldet, kannst mir deine e-mail adresse schicken.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*

Nur eines: Warum sollte jemand eine Man-in-the-middle-Attacke durchführen? Beim Banking-Phishing ist der Grund trivial, weil er mit der Information (Tan, Pin etc.) Geld abheben kann. Wie aber soll jemand der an der Ausschüttung nicht beteiligt ist hier Geld verdienen (bzw. stehlen)?


----------



## tuxedo (4 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie aber soll jemand der an der Ausschüttung nicht beteiligt ist hier Geld verdienen (bzw. stehlen)?



Wer sagt denn, dass der Angreifer zwingend nicht an der Ausschüttung beteiligt sein muss?

X betreibt eine Fake-Seite und leitet die durch die Attake gesammelten Login/Passworte/Handynummern über ein Script an eine (oder mehrere) Bezahl-Content-Seiten (A, B, C, ...) weiter. Für den Bezahlsystemanbieter bzw. Account-Verwalter sieht es so aus, als würden A, B, C, ... gute Umsätze machen. Dementsprechend hoch ist deren Ausschüttung, an der auch X beteiligt ist, weil er im Auftrag von einem oder mehereren A, B, C, ... handelt. Eventuell ist X sogar identisch mit einem der A, B, C, ...

Das ist nur ein fiktives Szenario. Mir sind keine Indizien bekannt, dass das so oder so ähnlich irgendwo betrieben wird. Aber möglich wärs schon... :roll: 


Matthias


----------



## TSCoreNinja (5 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nur eines: Warum sollte jemand eine Man-in-the-middle-Attacke durchführen?


Weil das Geschäft von den Drückern bzw Affiliates lebt, die Traffic auf das Payment-Portal bringen, und für Kunden einen Umsatzanteil bekommen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

es wurde ein paar Postings weiter oben schon gemeldet, aber bei der Freundin, für die ich mich bei O2 gemeldet habe, flatterte letzten Donnerstag ein Schreiben ein, wonach sich O2 für den Ärger entschuldigt, der über wapme entstanden ist. Die Freundin, die bereits den O2-Betrag minus wapme gezahlt hatte, solle den Rest auch zahlen und erhielte im nächsten Monat eine Gutschrift in derselben Höhe (hier: 54,00€  ).

Das Schreiben, das wir zuvor an O2 geschickt haben, füge ich hier mal ein. 

Also, gar nicht mir wapme oder irgendwelchen Seitenbetreibern rumärgern sondern gleich an den Provider.


......


Unsere Mandantin hat im August diesen Jahres zahlreiche sog. Premium-SMS des mo-bilen Bezahlsystems „shortpay“, welches von der wapme Systems AG betrieben wird, erhalten, die für ein angeblich abgeschlossenes Abonnement für „_ [edit] _“ ent-standen sein sollen. Auf Ihrer Rechnung vom 30.08.2005 (Rechnungsnr. XXXXXX) wurden unserer Mandantin € 54,00 für angebliche Dienste von „shortpay“ in Rech-nung gestellt. Unsere Mandantin hat mit einer Ihrer Mitarbeiterinnen am Telefon verein-bart, daß der Rechnungsbetrag abzgl. der unberechtigten Posten für „shortpay“ gezahlt wird und wir Ihnen den bisherigen Schriftverkehr in dieser Sache zur Kenntnis übersen-den (vgl. Anlage). 

Der aktuellen Berichterstattung in den Medien entnehmen wir, daß Ihr Unternehmen hinsichtlich der offensichtlichen Machenschaften von derartigen „Premium-SMS“- und Mobile-Billing-Betreibern bereits sensibilisiert ist und auch das Bundesministerium für Verbraucher-schutz diesbzüglich an Sie und andere Mobilfunkbetreiber herangetreten ist. 

Wir möchten klarstellen, daß unsere Mandantin die angeblichen Forderungen für Lei-stungen der wapme Systems AG für „shortpay“ auch künftig nicht entrichten wird. Unse-re Mandantin hat keine Dienste dieses Unternehmens in Anspruch genommen. 

Aber selbst wenn man unterstellte, daß unsere Mandantin sich auf der eingangs ge-nannten Seite angemeldet hätte, wäre kein wirksamer Vertrag (und damit ein Vergü-tungsanspruch) zustande gekommen, da die Seiten nach hiesiger Überprüfung wegen versteckter und irreführender Preisangaben ganz offensichtlich gegen die Preisanga-benverordnung (PAngV) verstoßen und die geforderte Vergütung i. Ü. sittenwidrig ist.

Wir gehen davon aus, daß Ihr Unternehmen angesichts der Begleichung der übrigen Rechnungssumme keine Schritte im Sinne einer Telefonsperre o.ä. gegen unsere Man-dantin einleiten wird, um diese auf diesem Wege zu einer Zahlung der „shortpay“-Beträge zu veranlassen. Rein vorsorglich weisen wir darauf hin, daß unsere Mandantin andernfalls ohne weiteres zu einer fristlosen Kündigung wegen unzulässiger Leistungs-verweigerung berechtigt wäre. Die daraufhin entstehenden Kosten z.B. für eine Ersatz-Prepaidkarte wären von Ihnen zu ersetzen.

Angesichts des bislang gezeigten Verständnisses Ihres Unternehmens gehen wir davon aus, daß derartige Schritte Ihrerseits nicht beabsichtigt sind.


........


Vielleicht hilft´s jemand.

Der Hinweis auf den Verstoß gegen die PAngV ist m.E. das schlagende Argument.

_kommerzieller Link gelöscht siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
modaction _
gb


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

Nanu, was hatte ich denn für einen kommerziellen Link im Text, der gelöscht wurde?

gb


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

geschädigtenberater schrieb:
			
		

> welches von der wapme Systems AG betrieben wird, erhalten, die für ein angeblich abgeschlossenes Abonnement für „_ [edit] _“ ent-standen sein sollen.


für was hältst du das denn, was da stand? was Geld kostet  ist kommerziell oder 
was verstehst du darunter?


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

Hier kann  man was über diese Seiten finden 

http://www.swr.de/swr1/rp/tipps/multimedia/2005/09/13/



> Weitere unseriöse Seiten mit verschleierten Handyabos finden sich u.a. unter .......


----------



## Anonymous (5 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Gast,

ach sooo, stimmt, ich hatte vergessen, dieses Link rauszunehmen, gut so! Danke.

Ich war nur verwirrt, daß der Hinweis auf das entfernte Link unten auftauchte, da ich dachte, das wäre so etwas wie am Ende von Email wie beispielsweise bei yahoo-Webmail gewesen ("Jetzt 100MB Speicherplatz" etc.). 

Ich werde in Zukunft drauf achten!

gb


----------



## Anonymous (7 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
habe eben eine Nachricht von Talkline erhalten. Die halten mobile shortpay immer noch für einen seriösen Partner und glauben das deren Forderungen berechtigt seien. Handypayment wäre ja eine sichere Sache.
Die Verantwortlichen bei Talkline haben die Berichten von N24 und Plusminus sowie die vielen Zeitungsartikel wohl verpasst.
Toll war auch der link von Talkline um ´mobile shortpay eine mail zu schicken. Der link funktioniert natürlich nicht. Wird wohl auch niemanden wunder, außer die Jungs von Talkline.
Also ich werden denen kein Geld zahlen. Wofür halt auch.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
eben hat Talkline sogar mein Handy gesperrt. Habe Talkline gleich um eine schriftliche Bestätigung gebeten. Ab diesem Datum werde ich natürlich keine Grundgebühr und keinen Mindestumsatz mehr bezahlen.

Zum Glück mache ich die meisten Anrufe eh über mein Diensttelefon.

Zahlen werde ich denen trotzdem nichts.

Marco


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hey Marco,
dann wird mir das ja wohl auch bevor stehen.
Habe mir im Internet die Prozeße von Talkline angesehen.
Gewonnen haben die wohl noch nie.
Wahrscheinlich wollen die einen Rekord für die Ewigkeit aufstellen.
Mich können Sie dabei schonmal auf der Habenseite verbuchen.
Michael


----------



## handybeschiss (12 Oktober 2005)

*Debitel und wapme der Ärger geht weiter*

Nun bin ich aus dem Urlaub zurück, doch die unendliche Geschichte mit debitel und wapme geht munter weiter. 
Vor dem Abflug habe ich debitel mitgeteilt daß ich das Handy unbedingt benötige wegen Krankenhausaufenthalt meines Vaters. Von debitel keinerlei Reaktion.Dann wurde am 1. Urlaubstag mein Handy gesperrt!!!!!! Obwohl die unstrittigen debitel Gebühren bezahlt wurden. Soviel dazu, daß debitel sich Kundenorientiert verhält.
Nach Rücksprache meines Anwalts und debitel wurde dann gnädigerweise von debitel mein Handy so geschaltet daß Gespräche angenommen werden können. Ansonsten bekommt selbst der Anwalt von debitel keinerlei Infos. 
Vor dem Urlaub habe ich noch Anzeige erstattet gegen debitel wg. Verd. d. Geldwäsche sowie gegen wapme w. d. Verd. d. Betrugs. Die Kripo arbeitet an dem Fall, teilt mir aber mit, daß gegen wapme fast nichts zu machen ist, da die (wapme) praktischin einem rechtsfreien Raum arbeiten und wo vom Gesetzgeber nichts geregelt ist kann auch nix gemacht werden!!!! Die zuständigen Behörden in Berlin "Prüfen ob sie überhaupt zuständig sind" so dieAussage der Kripo. Also geht die Abzocke wohl munter weiter und die allseits bekannten Betreiber von wapme lachen sich einen Buckel und verdienen sich dumm und dämlich. 
Da ich nun mit meinem Handy nicht mehr telefoniern kann, habe ich versucht bei Simply eine Karte zu bekommen, wurde aber abgelehnt wegen angeblicher mangelnder Bonität!!! So gut funktionieren also die Netzwerke zwischen den einzelnen Telekomunikationsanbietern. Mein Anwalt vermutet und überprüft auch ob debitel bei Schufa o.ä. ein Eintrag vorgenommen wurde. Ich kann nur jedem Betroffenen raten Anzeige zu erstatten! Dies ist auch die Meinung der Sachbearbeiter bei der Kripo. Nur so kann (etwas) Druck ausgeübt werden.


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Debitel und wapme der Ärger geht weiter*



			
				handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> .....Nur so kann (etwas) Druck ausgeübt werden.


Gegen wen? Und was soll _(etwas) Druck_ bringen? Wer soll wie drücken?


			
				handybeschiss schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kripo arbeitet an dem Fall, teilt mir aber mit, daß gegen wapme fast nichts zu machen ist, da die (wapme) praktischin einem rechtsfreien Raum arbeiten und wo vom Gesetzgeber nichts geregelt ist kann auch nix gemacht werden!


Starke Aussage, zumal das Zahlungssystem (Shortpay) längst eingestellt ist und mit neuer Fassade in den Startlöchern steht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*derUlli* wollte zwar nix mehr sagen, aber 'erfolgsmeldungen' interessieren vermutlich nunmal doch alle.

vorab für alle, die es noch vor sich haben: es ist ein langer und nerviger weg bis dahin und wird gekennzeichnet sein von "unwissenden" (oder unfähigen ?) servicemitarbeitern des m.providers, welche einem immer suggerieren wollen, ein einzelfall und selbst schuld zu sein. dann folgt i.d.R. eine demonstration der macht in form von sperren und inkassoandrohung usw., aber da darf man halt nicht schwach werden.

hier meine geschichte, falls es interessiert.
bitte nicht ungeduldig werden, der server is wohl n bißchen sehr langsam ...


----------



## Reducal (12 Oktober 2005)

*Re: §129 StGB*



			
				Träumer schrieb:
			
		

> "Bildung krimineller Vereinigungen"
> 
> Damit könnte man der ganzen Branche endlich mal den Todesstoß versetzen.


 :tröst:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo,
leider hat Talkline mein Handy noch immer gesperrt. Trotz dem Paragraphen im TKV und der PAzgV gegen die mobile shortpay verstoßen hat. Talkline wehnt sich wohl im Rechtsleeren Raum. Habe Talkline eine Frist gesetzt und werde mir dann eine Prepaidkarte kaufen. Die Rechnung schicke ich dann zu Talkline, die nächsten Rechnung kürze ich dann wieder um diesen Betrag. Langsam finde ich an dieser Auseinandersetztungen meinen Spaß. Geld werde ich denen jedenfalls keins zahlen. Toll das O2 so reagiert hat. Meinen neuen Vertrag werde ich dann bei O2 abschließen.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (12 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz dem Paragraphen im TKV und der PAzgV gegen die mobile shortpay verstoßen hat.


Woher weißt Du das? Welche Tatbestandsmerkmale sind erfüllt?


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...werde mir dann eine Prepaidkarte kaufen. Die Rechnung schicke ich dann zu Talkline, die nächsten Rechnung kürze ich dann wieder um diesen Betrag.


TL hat keine Verpflichtung Dir ggü., irgendwelche Folgekosten zu tragen. Also weshalb sollten die dann Deine Karte zahlen, als Schadenersatz? Womöglich solltest Du dann doch mal einen Anwalt fragen, was wirklich zu tun ist oder gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

Warum wurde mein Beitrag gelöscht? Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, daß man der "Branche" mal mit §129 StGB (Bildung einer kriminellen Vereinigung) kommen könnte, da [edit].

Das mag zwar an den Haaren herbeigezogen und unsinnig sein, aber warum deswegen gleich meinen Beitrag löschen? Wo liegt der Verstoß gegen die NUB vor? 

Wird hier neuerdings extrem zensiert?  :evil:

[unbewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung wieder gelöscht/modedit]


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

@Mod

Aha, verstehe. Ist wohl sehr sensibel das Thema. Wobei man ich allgemein von einer "Branche" geredet habe und niemand speziell irgendjemanden angesprochen habe, schon gar keine Firma. Wenn man also als "Branche" alle schwarzen Schafe sieht, ist an meiner Aussage doch wohl nix schlimmes mehr dran?


----------



## dvill (12 Oktober 2005)

Es gibt Benutzernamen, die schon so gewählt sind, dass sie nicht ins Forum passen. Der hier drüber stehende ist so ein Beispiel. Man sollte den Beitrag allein aus dem Grunde entfernen, weil es hier niemals um Hass geht.

Ansonsten spielt auch die Ausdrucksweise eine Rolle. Stammtischparolen, Pauschalierungen und Beleidigungen gehören hier nicht rein, weil sie Hilfesuchende abschrecken würden und die Wirksamkeit des Forum schwächen, also schädlich sind.

So ein Zeugs wird dann besser entfernt. Es steht jedem frei, eine angemessene Ausdrucksweise zu wählen, wenn er hier etwas beizutragen hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## mausp (12 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

hallo ihr! ich habe etwas sehr interessantes in einer meiner meinung nach seriösen site gefunden. 


http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw41/s18962.html


----------



## Anonymous (12 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				mausp schrieb:
			
		

> ... zeitung ...gescannt ... hier einfügen.



Am besten nach Rücksprache
1. mit der Zeitung und 
2. den Admins.

P.S.: "Nachdruck und Vervielfältigung ... untersagt"...


----------



## mausp (12 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

entschuldigung. wollte schlafen gehen und hab nach ner anderen möglichkeit gesucht. Habe vorigen Beitrag geändert.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (13 Oktober 2005)

T-Mobile und E-Plus wollen bei so viel Kundenfreundlichkeit nicht zurueckstehen: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64860


> *Handybetreiber erstatten strittige Gebühren für Internet-Dienste*
> 
> Wie schon O2 kündigte nun auch T-Mobile an, den Kunden wegen strittiger Abrechnungen über Internet-Dienste Geld zurück zu erstatten. E-Plus sagte zu, Kunden bei der Rückforderung des Geldes zu unterstützen.
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Rüdiger Kunz,
das die Preise versteckt und irreführend sind ist ein Verstoß gegen die Auszeichnungspflicht für Preise. Das es sich um ein Abo handelt wurde mir auch verschwiegen. Für mich ist der Vertrag somit sittenwridig also nichtig. Im TKV steht eindeutig, das bei einer strittigen Rechnung die über dem Durchschnitt der Rechnungen liegt das Handy nicht gesperrt werden darf. 
Die Rechnung für die Prepaidkarte werden ich der Firma Talkline in Rechnung stellen. Da mein Handy gesperrt wurde muß mir die Firma Talkline Ersatz stellen, mit Talkline habe ich einen 2 Jahresvertrag für mein Handy. Da das Handy gesperrt ist müssen die die Mehrkosten tragen. 
Gruß
Marco


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (13 Oktober 2005)

*Re: mobile shortpay*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ....ist ein Verstoß gegen die Auszeichnungspflicht für Preise.
> 
> ...müssen die die Mehrkosten tragen.


In beiden Argumenten DEINE Meinung, die musste aber erstmal durchsetzten!

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Der Jurist (13 Oktober 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64903



> *Ministerium fordert von Mobilfunkanbietern Erstattung strittiger Gebühren*
> 
> Das Verbraucherministerium hat die Rückerstattung strittiger Gebühren für Internetdienste durch die Mobilfunkanbieter T-Mobile und O2 begrüßt und andere Firmen ebenfalls dazu aufgerufen. "Diesem Beispiel sollten die anderen Mobilfunkunternehmen folgen, die dieses Geschäftsmodell zunächst ebenfalls praktiziert hatten", sagte Verbraucherstaatssekretär Alexander Müller heute in Berlin. Für alle Anbieter dieser Seiten sei Schadenersatz die logische Konsequenz aus der Sperrung der Handy-Abonnements.
> .....


----------



## tuxedo (13 Oktober 2005)

Stellt sich die Frage, ob die Mobilfunkanbieter versuchen sich an den Payment-Anbietern schadlos zu halten. Wobei das möglicherweise wiederum eistenzielle Auswirkungen haben könnte: 20.000 Fälle bei T-Moile mit 100 bis 200 Euro Schaden im Schnitt...da kommt ganz schön was zusammen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Antidialer (13 Oktober 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt sich die Frage, ob die Mobilfunkanbieter versuchen sich an den Payment-Anbietern schadlos zu halten. Wobei das möglicherweise wiederum eistenzielle Auswirkungen haben könnte: 20.000 Fälle bei T-Moile mit 100 bis 200 Euro Schaden im Schnitt...da kommt ganz schön was zusammen.
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias



Was den Payment Anbietern nur gut tun würde. 

Mal ganz ehrlich, wenn man mit Partnern wie gewissen Dialerfirmen aus Wetter und Berlin zusammenarbeitet, da war doch schon vorher sonnenklar, was da rauskommt!


----------



## mausp (13 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

ich bin echt froh, dass nun bewegung da reinkommt. 

:respekt:


----------



## Anonymous (14 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				mausp schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin echt froh, dass nun bewegung da reinkommt.


Vor allem Scheinheiligkeit 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64924


> Der Mobilfunkanbieter E-Plus führt Anfang kommenden Jahres Kostengrenzen
> für Handy-Payment ein. "Es wird eine Obergrenze von 100 Euro monatlich für diese Dienste
> bei jedem Kunden geben", sagt Unternehmenssprecherin C.  G. in Düsseldorf.


das wird die Branche erleichtert aufatmen lassen... :wall:


----------



## mausp (14 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

ich habe bei t-mobile angerufen, und mir diese ominösen dienste sperren lassen. ging ganz fix und unproblematisch. wenn ich tatsächlich mal was möchte kann ich das ja ändern.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo Leute,
nach einer Woche hat Talkline mein Handy wieder entsperrt. Genau wie beim sperren des Handys allerdings ohne eine Benachrichtigung.
Sollte Talkline etwa auf die Forderungen verzichten? Werde die Woche, in der mein Handy gesperrt war, von der Grundgebühr abziehen.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## mausp (15 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

ich konnte nun vergleichen, wie die verschiedenen provider mit problemen der kunden umgehen. ich glaube ein vertrag mit t-mobile ist stressfreier, und die hotline hat mich nicht hängen lassen.


----------



## pingi68 (18 Oktober 2005)

*Nochmal Wapme - auch mich hats erwischt*

Hallöchen zusammen 

Hab mich nun gerade erst heute hier angemeldet weil ich nicht mehr so ganz weiss, wie ich mich noch verhalten soll. Ich bin leider auch auf der Wapme-Sch...e ausgerutscht. Mittlerweile habe ich eine Handyrechnung von 392 Euro auf dem Tisch liegen, inclusive 15 Euro Sperrgebühr!

Vorgeschichte: 12.08. songtexte.de.... handynummer angegeben (wie blöd von mir!!) und schon gings los. "Ihr Kontostand beträgt.. bla bla"
Da habe ich mir nix bei gedacht, dann ab und zu kommt halt mal ne dumme SMS rein die man sich nicht erklären kann. Und mit der Absendernummer 80777 konnt ich erst recht nix anfangen, habe mir also nichts dabei gedacht.
Dann der Schock, erste Handyrechnung über 160 Euro. Gottlob, ich hab online-Bankung. Also einloggen, Betrag stornieren, fertig isses. Oder? Denkste!
Es folgte die Sperrung meiner Mobil-Nummer seitens Debi....
Ich habe dann Wapme angerufen, die haben das ABO gelöscht. Alles vorbei? Von wegen. Debi.... besteht auf Ausgleich. Inziwschen ist die nächste Rechnung da. Darin enthalten die Sperrgebühr und Restforderungen. Gesamtbetrag über 392 Euro. Zwischendurch immer Mails zwischen Debi... und mir hin und her. Bemühen sich um kundenfreundliche Lösung (kundenfreundliche Sperrgebühr?) und melden sich bis zum 18.10. bei mir wieder. Das ist natürlich nicht passiert und heute ist der 18.10. Naja, das Jahr haben sie ja nicht dazu geschrieben.

Und dann düs ich durch das I-net und sehe, dass diese Wapme Systems AG schon längst kein unbeschriebenes Blatt mehr ist! Habe eine entsprechenden Link an die Kundenbetreuung von Debi... geschickt.  Bisher keine Reaktion. Handy tot, aber Berechnöung der Grundgebühr.

Was ratet ihr mir jetzt ?
Ach ja, ich habe noch ein Jamba-Abo laufen, was ich unter diesen Umständen natürlich auch nicht nutzen kann. 

Muss ich mich jetzt auch an T-Mobile wenden? Bin ja nicht direkt bei T-Mobile, sondern eben über debi.... T-Mobile-Kunde.
Langsam hab ich wirklich keinen Durchblick mehr und bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


----------



## stieglitz (18 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Nochmal Wapme - auch mich hats erwischt*



			
				pingi68 schrieb:
			
		

> Muss ich mich jetzt auch an T-Mobile wenden? Bin ja nicht direkt bei T-Mobile, sondern eben über debi.... T-Mobile-Kunde.
> Langsam hab ich wirklich keinen Durchblick mehr und bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.


Alle Telefongesellschaften (fast?) zahlen diese Beträge automatisch wieder zurück. Wende dich an deine Telefongesellschaft, also Debitel.
Und lies wenigstens die letzten 5-10 Seiten dieses Threads.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Oktober 2005)

*mobile shortpay*

Hallo pingi 68,
habe meinem Provider Talkline mit mail und faxen unterrichtet:
- das eine Sperrung des Handys ein Verstoß gegen die TKV ist, wenn die strittige Rechnung über dem Durchschnitt der anderen Rechnungen liegt.
- habe die Rechnung bezahlt und um den Teil mit den WapMe Gebühren, Mahngebühren, Bearbeitungsgebühr usw. gekürzt
- habe Talkline unterrichtet, das ich keine Grundgebühr bezahlen werde, solange das Handy gesperrt ist
- das mobile shortpay gegen die Preisauszeichnung Verordnung verstoßen hat.              - nach 1 Woche war das Handy entsperrt -
Meiner Meinung nach spielen die Provider nur auf Zeit, die wissen bereits das sie verloren haben. Die Berichte in den Zeitungen, bei N24 und Plusminus haben ja schon zur Aufgabe von O2 und T-Online geführt.
Gruß
Marco


----------



## pingi68 (19 Oktober 2005)

nochmal Hallo

und erstmal danke für die Hilfestellungen     

Ich hatte ja erwähnt, dass mein Handy nun gesperrt ist. Wenn ich jetzt die normale Rechnung bezahle.... Sperrgebühren abziehen?
Die Sache ist nämlich die: Ich hatte schon bei der ersten Rechnung reagiert, die diesen Wapme-Mist drin hatte, habe also den kompletten abgebuchten Betrag storniert. Somit also auch die Gebühren, die Debi.... durchaus zugestanden hätten. Zwar hab ich dann eine extra Überweisung getätigt, dummerweise aber nen Zahlendreher in der Kontonummer gehabt. Von daher ist also auch die Rechnung von mir nicht bezahlt worden. Sperrung wäre also gerechtfertigt. Allerdings hat mich keine Vorankündigung einer Sperrung erreicht, schon garnicht, mit Hinweisen auf die mir zuf Verfügung stehenden Möglichkeiten.
Also war die Sperrung doch nicht gerechtfertigt ????

Was meint Ihr? Sperrgebühr zahlen oder nicht zahlen???
Uff, ist das alles verwirrend. Eines weiss ich aber mit Sicherheit. Nie wieder irgendwelche Eingaben der Handynummer im Internet  :machkaputt:


----------



## Reducal (19 Oktober 2005)

Die Sperrung bei Zahlungsausfall ist bereits in den Geschäftsbedingungen bei Vertragsabschluss geregelt. Sieh´  mal nach, ob dort was von Vorankündigung geschrieben steht.


----------



## pingi68 (20 Oktober 2005)

*So schauts aus *

Sehr geehrte Frau X,

vielen Dank fuer Ihre E-Mail vom 18.10.2005 und Ihre Geduld.

Wir haben uns bei der Wapme System AG fuer unsere Kunden eingesetzt und
koennen Ihnen heute bestaetigen, dass alle berechneten Leistungen der Wapme
System AG in Ihrer naechsten Rechnung (November) gutgeschrieben werden.

Selbstverstaendlich haben wir Ihnen die zusaetzlich entstandenen
Sperrgebuehren auf Ihrem Kundenkonto gutgeschrieben.

Wir freuen uns, eine Loesung fuer Sie gefunden zu haben!

Freundliche Gruesse

xxxxxx AG
Ihre Kundenbetreuung

_____________________________________________________________

Na, wer sagts denn   Geht doch


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Oktober 2005)

*Re: So schauts aus *



			
				pingi68 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben uns bei der Wapme System AG fuer unsere Kunden eingesetzt [...] xxxxxx AG


zuvor:


> Es folgte die Sperrung meiner Mobil-Nummer seitens Debi....


Das lese ich hier schon richtig, oder?
http://www.zdnet.de/news/tkomm/0,39023151,39116393,00.htm
http://www.ecin.de/news/2003/10/14/06310/
--> www.handyp**.de


----------



## pingi68 (20 Oktober 2005)

AAAAAAAARGH 

Das kann ja wohl jetzt nicht wahr sein, oder ??????  :wall: 

Näää, da fällt mir jetzt aber wirklich garnix mehr zu ein  :gruebel: 

Na egal, ich mach da auf jeden Fall nicht mehr mit. Nee nee, nie wieder.

fassungslose grüsse
pingi68


----------



## KatzenHai (20 Oktober 2005)

Na, dann sind wir mal gespannt ...


----------



## Wavestar0759 (20 Oktober 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich gehöre zum Kreis der angesch...en.  :laber: Habe als erstes die Einzugsermächtigung storniert. Prompte Bestätigung von T-Mob. mit Hinweis auf Zuschlag wegen abweichender Zahlungsweise. Hab dann verpennt, die Rechnung pünktlich zu überweisen und eine Mahnung bekommen. Gestern mit T-Mob telefoniert und erfahren, dass wahrscheinlich mit der Oktoberrechnung alle Belastungen von Wapme wieder gutgeschrieben werden.   Habe dann gleich alle unsere Handys für die Nutzung der Dienste von Drittanbietern sperren lassen. Jetzt muß ich das nur mal testen, ob es auch wirklich funzt.  Wird ja leicht sein, wenn da schon wieder neue Angebote aus dem Boden schießen.  :wall:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Oktober 2005)

*http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64968* (16.10.2005)


> Vodafone will Opfer von strittigem Handy-Payment entschädigen


*http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw42/s19102.html* (21.10.2005):


> debitel bucht Handypayment-Kosten automatisch zurück


----------



## Teleton (21 Oktober 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> > debitel bucht Handypayment-Kosten automatisch zurück



Aber nicht für alle Anbieter


> Des Weiteren weist debitel darauf hin, dass es sich nicht um eine Erstattung aller Handypayment-Dienste handele, sondern lediglich um eine Erstattung der Kosten von unseriösen Anbietern.


Die Liste mit den seriösen hätte ich gerne mal.


----------



## dvill (21 Oktober 2005)

Insbesondere wäre hier auch mal die Frage, ob die Rückzahlungskosten sozialisiert werden, indem man sie allgemein auf die Gebühren verteilt, oder ob man sie von den Neppanbietern zurückfordert oder ob man gar die Auszahlungen noch rechtzeitig gestoppt hat.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (21 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Insbesondere wäre hier auch mal die Frage, ob die Rückzahlungskosten sozialisiert werden, indem man sie allgemein auf die Gebühren verteilt, oder ob man sie von den Neppanbietern zurückfordert oder ob man gar die Auszahlungen noch rechtzeitig gestoppt hat.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Vielleicht gibt das Aufschluss?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=123148#123148


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2005)

Wavestar0759 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe dann gleich alle unsere Handys für die Nutzung der Dienste von Drittanbietern sperren lassen.


Wie geht das?

Meine Frage bezieht sich auf eigene Erfahrung!


----------



## mausp (21 Oktober 2005)

*shortpay*

Indem ich bei meiner Handyhotline anrufe (bei t-mobile als vertragskunde kostenlos) und das vom freundlichen mitarbeiter sperren lasse.


----------



## Reducal (21 Oktober 2005)

*Re: shortpay*



			
				mausp schrieb:
			
		

> ... Handyhotline anrufe ... und DAS ... sperren lasse.


Nach dem ich mein zuvor erwähntes Problem per Kontaktformular versucht hatte bei O² zu klären, machte ich das natürlich auch noch schriftlich - die Antwort war gleich!
Deshalb sei angeraten Obacht zu halten, denn Hotlines versprechen gern und stehen oft nicht zu dem, was sie erzählen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Oktober 2005)

**

Hallo!

O2 hat mir heute endlich meine 169,.. € zurücküberwiesen! )))))

Wünsche euch auch noch viel Erfolg.

Franzi


----------



## Wavestar0759 (21 Oktober 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wavestar0759 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also als Kunde von T-Mobile ging es bei mir gestern problemlos. Ein Anruf bei der kostenlosen Hotline unter 2202 (OK, es hat 35 min. gedauert bis ich dran war    ) , mit einem Kundenberater verbinden lassen, Handynummer angeben, Frage nach Geburtsdatum (zur Verifikation) beantworten und dann darum bitten, dass man die Rufnummer für Angebote Dritter sperren möchte. Hat bei mir reibungslos funktioniert.  

Nachdem gestern Abend hier im Forum die Posts über einen neuen Handypayanbieter standen, habe ich das gleich mal getestet: Habe mich bei *All*pay* eingeloggt (natürlich alles mit Screenshots dokumentiert) und meine Rufnummer zum Test eingegeben. Ergebnis siehe Anhang. Damit sind zwar auch Logos und Klingeltöne im "Jamba*Abo* und ähnliche Spielereien hinfällig, aber dafür bleibt meine Handyrechnung schlanker.  

BTW: das kann man auch mit den berühmten "Lechz und Hechelnummern (0190 und 0900) machen lassen. :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2005)

*shortpay*

Hallo,

ich hatte nun Glück :lol: 
Mein Provider meinte, dass ich nicht genug über den Drittanbieter informiert wurde und dass sie mir deswegen die fast 230€ erlassen und mit den nächsten Rechnungen verrechnen.

Ein Rat: Bleibt hartnäckig und korrekt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## mausp (26 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

genau so ist es bei uns passiert. lediglich mit der einschränkung, daß sich nun w......me möglicherweise melden könnte. die sollen kommen, und mir ERBRACHTE leistungen nachweisen.


----------



## mausp (26 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*

und es ist passiert. shortpay hat sich gemeldet. man stelle sich das vor. sie haben sich entschuldigt, und versichert, die entstandenen kosten zu erstatten. das muss ich erst mal verdauen. ich dachte echt das geld ist weg. ich hoffe ihr bekommt auch solche mitteilungen.


----------



## sascha (26 Oktober 2005)

:thumb:  Schön. Dann ist jetzt hoffentlich der Weg frei - für einen vernünftigen und seriösen Start dieses an sich guten Zahlungssystems...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

@mausp

Wie haben die sich denn gemeldet ?
Per Anruf? Per Brief?

Was haben die genau geschrieben/gesagt?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

*SMS von Wa..me*



			
				Använder schrieb:
			
		

> Wie haben die sich denn gemeldet ?
> Per Anruf? Per Brief?
> 
> Was haben die genau geschrieben/gesagt?



Bei mir war es eine SMS aufs Handy mit dem Inhalt:

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Nutzung unserer Systeme durch unseriöse Anbieter. Entstandene ABO-Kosten werden Ihnen gutgeschrieben. Wa...me Sys... AG.

Das war alles!!   

Grüße Biene


----------



## Antidialer (27 Oktober 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> :thumb:  Schön. Dann ist jetzt hoffentlich der Weg frei - für einen vernünftigen und seriösen Start dieses an sich guten Zahlungssystems...



Dafür ist es längst zu spät. Handypay ist zumindest für mich und sicher auch für alle (zumindest zeitweilig) Geschädigten verbrannt. Unternehmen wie Wap*e, die sich mit den üblichen Verdächtigen aus Berlin und Wetter einlassen, bekommen bei mir jedenfalls keinen Fuss mehr auf den Boden. Das einzige, was mich zum Thema Handypay noch interessiert, ist, wie ich mein Handy für diesen Unsinn sperren kann. Denn auch ohne die Abzockwelle hätte ich ernste Zweifel an diesem System gehabt. Für nich steht es nicht besser da als ein (seriöser) Dialer. Als Verbraucher kaufe ich auch mit Handypay die Katze im Sack und habe später kaum eine Möglichkeit, mir mein Geld zurück zu holen oder auch nur vernünftig Wiederspruch einzulegen (wie bei den Dialern schiebt dann hier einer dem anderen die Verantwortung in die Schuhe).  Ein Handy ist (zumindest für mich) ein unentberliches Kommunikationsmittel und keine Kreditkarte für dubiose Anbieter.


----------



## mausp (27 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

so wie bei biene war es bei uns auch. und antidialer kann ich nur recht geben. mein handy ist bereits für solche abzocke gesperrt.


----------



## dvill (27 Oktober 2005)

Använder schrieb:
			
		

> Was haben die genau geschrieben/gesagt?


Ich habe eine Quelle, was der Wapme-Vorstand zu dem Problem gesagt hat. Einfach die dritte Seite aufrufen und lesen, welche Namen er nennt und wie er das Problem beschreibt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Antidialer (27 Oktober 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Använder schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tja, Schuld sind immer nur die anderen. Vielleicht hätte man sich vorab mal über die Seriosität der Partner informieren sollen.


----------



## rennbesen (27 Oktober 2005)

*Re: Shortpay*



			
				mausp schrieb:
			
		

> und es ist passiert. shortpay hat sich gemeldet. man stelle sich das vor. sie haben sich entschuldigt, und versichert, die entstandenen kosten zu erstatten. das muss ich erst mal verdauen. ich dachte echt das geld ist weg. ich hoffe ihr bekommt auch solche mitteilungen.



Hallo!

Also ich habe auch selbiges problem. Mein 11jähriger sohn hat ende august im net meine handynr und anschließend auch diesen code eingegeben, und jetzt möchte mein provider (debitel) 60€ von mir. Hab heute die erste mahnung erhalten( hab bei den letzen 2 rechnungen die 60€ einfach ignoriert  und nicht bezahlt). kannst du mir bitte schreiben wie du das geschafft hast das du das geld zurück erstattet bekommst?

Oder meinst du ich soll den betrag erst mal bezahlen und dann zurückfordern?

Wär für jeden tip dankbar........


----------



## stieglitz (27 Oktober 2005)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, Schuld sind immer nur die anderen. Vielleicht hätte man sich vorab mal über die Seriosität der Partner informieren sollen.


Genau so ist es. Die haben sich ausgesprochen fahrlässig ihr Geschäftsmodell versaut. Man sieht es ganz deutlich am derzeitigen Aktienkurs und kann es in den einschlägigen Börsenforen lesen.
Eine einfache Google Abfrage nach den Herren Schm*, hätte doch alle Warnglocken klingeln lassen müssen.
Mein Mitleid hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## mausp (27 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

schlau ist meist der, den es evtl. nicht betrifft.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Oktober 2005)

*... Handy-Payment*

Hallo,
mir ging es ähnlich und heute bekam ich nach langem Kampf ein Entschuldigungsschreiben der Firmen DEBITEL und WAPME mit der Ankündigung einer Gutschrift in Höhe der Handy-Payment-Forderung.

Zum Ablauf:
Überraschen tauchte vor Monaten auf der Handy-Rechnung von DEBITEL ein Betrag von über 216.- € für Dienste von Drittanbietern auf. Meine Nachforschungen ergaben, dass meine minderjährige Tochter einer [ edit]  Internetseite "www.......de" auf den Leim ging. Sie gab arglos ihre Handy-Nummer ein und erhielt per SMS einen Freischaltcode zum Herunterladen eines Songtextes. Unwissentlich und ohne Ankündigung ging sie einen Abonnementenvertrag mit einer Fa.S.  GBR ein, welcher über WAPME und DEBITEL abgerechnet werden sollte.
Ich habe die Abbuchung sofort rückgängig gemacht, der Fa. DEBITEL die Abbuchungsermächtigung entzogen und auf Rechnung nur noch die Leistungen von DEBITEL bezahlt. Ebenfalls habe ich über das Internet das Abonnement gekündigt und die [ edit]  Internetseiten gesichert. Eine Handy-Sperrung wurde nach Drohung mit Vertragskündigung bei DEBITEL wegen nicht erbrachter Leistungen aufgehoben.
Trotz massiver Mahnungenvon DEBITEL und WAPME blieb ich standhaft und kündigte eine gerichtliche Klärung an. Nach langem hin und her und meiner beharrlichen Weigerung bekam ich heute o.a. Schreiben. Ich helfe gerne - Fragen bitte präzise stellen [email protected]

_e-mail-addi gelöscht siehe NUB
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#11
desweiteren kommerzielle URL gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
und aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
modaction_


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Albrecht,
registriere Dich doch als Mitglied hier im Forum. Tut nicht weh, ist garantiert kostenlos :lol:  und Du kannst mit allen registrierten Usern über den Button "pn" private Nachrichten austauschen.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> registriere Dich doch als Mitglied hier im Forum. Tut nicht weh, ist garantiert kostenlos :lol:


Sprach der unangemeldete anonyme Gast


----------



## Wavestar0759 (28 Oktober 2005)

@ BenTigger
Guten Morgen, hast ja recht. Man sollte vor dem ersten Kaffee nix am PC machen :lol:   
Dann jetzt nochmal *mit* anmeldung:

Auch wir haben eine SMS von *WAP*me* eralten:
*Wir entschuldigen uns für die Nutzung unserer Systeme durch unseriöse Anbieter. Entstandenen ABO-Kosten werden Ihnen gutgeschrieben. *Absender: 80777 (Wapme-Systems) 

Mich würde jetzt nur mal interessieren ob das nur bei den Kunden des rosa Riesen so ist, oder ob diese SMS auch bei anderen Netzkunden/Providern angekommen ist :lupe: 

Drum prüfe, wer sich ewig bindet.... ob er nicht was bess´res findet :vlol:


----------



## mausp (28 Oktober 2005)

*Shortpay*

Auch guten Morgen. Es ist auch bei Phonehouse mit ner SMS gemacht worden.


----------



## Anonymous (1 November 2005)

Hallo an alle!

Bin bei Cellway und habe auch per SMS eine Entschuldigung von Wapme erhalten.

LG


----------



## stieglitz (10 November 2005)

Aus dem Forum Wallstreet-Online:




> #353  von supergewinn      09.11.05 09:06:05    Beitrag Nr.: 18.696.293
> Dieses Posting:   versenden  |  melden  |  drucken  |  Antwort schreiben
> 
> Handy-Payment Geschäftsbereich von Wapme böse,böse,böse
> ...


Wallstreet-Online
Der Kurs liegt soeben bei 0,64 €


----------



## Wavestar0759 (15 November 2005)

Yippiehh !! 
Heute kam die neue Rechnung von T-Mobile.:thumb:
*Die Beträge von Wapme wurden gutgeschrieben!*  :respekt:


----------



## pingi68 (16 November 2005)

*Und es geht weiter*

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwie..... :cry: ... sind die eigentlich nur noch dämlich?
Da kriegt man nu ne Mail von *[...]* mit Entschuldigung bla bla, danach ne SMS von Wapme (ja ich hab auch eine bekommen) und dann sieht man so rein zufällig, dass *[...]* schon wieder 213 Euro abgebucht hab, die eindeutig auf dieser Wapme-*[...]* basieren. Irgendwie hat *[...]* Chaos in der Buchhaltung. 
Der Hammer ist, dass die überhaupt keine Einzugsermächtigung mehr haben, weil ich ja damals die Abbuchung storniert habe. Danach haben sie mir einen Überweisungsträger in die Rechnung gepackt und nun buchen sie so mir nix dir nix einfach wieder ab?????
Dürfen die doch garnicht, oder?
Grund zur fristlosen Kündigung? Weiss das jemand?
Hab nämlich echt keinen Bock mehr auf den Laden, wenn die nicht mal in der Lage sind, die Rechnungsposten zu prüfen.

*[An markierten Stellen editiert - bitte NUBs beachten! Dein Unmut in allen Ehren - diese Fäkalsprache ist hier unerwünscht.]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## Reducal (16 November 2005)

Wer bucht bei Dir ab? Hast Du Dich schon mal mit Deinem Provider (ordentlich) in Verbindung gesetzt und ihm das Problem mit Deiner Sichtweise erklärt?


----------



## SEP (16 November 2005)

Anmerkung: Die editierten Stellen benannten den Handyprovider des Users pingi68 in diffamierender Verfremdung.


----------



## pingi68 (16 November 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Wer bucht bei Dir ab? Hast Du Dich schon mal mit Deinem Provider (ordentlich) in Verbindung gesetzt und ihm das Problem mit Deiner Sichtweise erklärt?



Ja eben, genau der Provider bucht ab und mit dem hab ich mich nicht nur einmal sondern wochenlang per Mail rumgeschlagen. Haben mir ja auch zugesichert, dass das nun alles erledigst ist, wollten mir die Gebühren gutschreiben ( was nicht nötig ist, weil ich sie garnicht erst bezahlt habe) und jetzt berechnen sie mir genau dieselben Gebühren wieder. Das heisst, sie stellen mir die offenen Rechnungsbeträge in Rechnung, obwohl eindeutig und klar zu sehen ist, dass es sich da wirklich nur um Gebühren für Wapme handelt.
Die ganz normalen Rechnungsbeträge (Grundgebühr) habe ich überwiesen, aber halt ohne Wapme und Sperrgebühr und irgendwie kriegen die das in der Buchhaltung wohl nicht gebacken.
Irgendwie hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf dieses hin und her.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dezember 2005)

*Shortpay*

Hallo, 

auch ich war betroffen *[...]*. 
Habe wie alle anderen meine Einzugsermächtigung zurückgezogen und nur meine üblichen Verbindungen überwiesen.
Habe vor 2 Wochen nach Aufforderung O2 meine Einzelverbindungsnachweise  hingefaxt.
Als gestern die letzte Mahnung von 315€ mit Sperrung sowie Inkasso Drohung kam habe ich O2 angerufen und den Stand der dinge gefragt.

Eine nette Dame hat:

1. mein Handy wieder freigeschaltet, was 1 Wochen gesperrt war,
2. gesagt, daß die anderen Verbindungen gestrichen werden,
3. Vor sochen sachen gewarnt nächstes mal die Sache genauer zu lesen da es auf kullanz von O2 ist und rechtlich der Verbraucher dafür aufkommt. ( Auch mein Schriftverkehr mit W.....e hieß es, Sie sind nicht registriert, aber täglich grüßt das Murmeltier und zwar 2x am Tag). 

Hoffe euch ein Lichtblick in EURE angelegenheiten reingebracht zu haben.

*[Wegen rechtlicher Bedenken (nicht bewiesene Tatsachenbehauptung) editiert - bitte NUBs beachten!]*_ - modaction.sep_


----------



## mausp (15 Dezember 2005)

*Shortpay*

Ich bin erstaunt, dass Ihr immer noch Ärger habt. Seit der letzten SMS und dem letzten Telefonat ist bei uns Ruhe. Mit dem Haken, dass auch wir gekündigt haben. Einzugsermächtigung war auch gleich widerrufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit "mob*.sho*rtpa*y" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab genauso in diesem [........] gesteckt und mußte an meinen handyprovider 160 erstmal berappen um überhaupt weiter tel. zu können.
ABER !!!!!!!!!!!:
ich zum Anwalt, der Statsanwalt eingeschaltet und gleichzeitig Anzeige erstattet. Zieh das bis zum ende durch, dank Rechtschutzvers.
In der EVN ist ein Widerspruch hoch 10, mein provider behauptet, ich hätte die SMS an diese Nummer versendet und damit jedesmal Kosten verursacht.
Klar zu lesen ist jedoch, dass der Absender dieser SMS nicht von meinem Handy stammt. Also kann ich Sie auch nicht versendet haben. [.......] Ob die mal nicht mit dran verdienen ?...............
Und eines ist auch logisch: solange man nichts unterschreibt, geht man auch kein Vertrag ein !!!!!!! sonst könnte die verärgerte Ex ja mit meinen Daten ein Riesenschaden anrichten in dem Sie mich überall anmeldet im Netz, wo man Verpflichtungen eingeht..........


----------



## Reducal (14 Oktober 2006)

*AW: Probleme mit "mob*.sho*rtpa*y" -- Hilfe gesucht !!*

Die Geschichte ist jetzt schon über ein Jahr alt. Wem hat denn das Handy gehört, als die Bestätigungs-SMS kam und der übermittelte Code dann im Internet eingetragen wurde? Wer hat den Code vom Handy abgelesen und wer hat ihn in das Fenster am Computer eingetippt.

Wenn das nicht deine Handynummer gewesen wäre, die den Zahlungsablauf empfangen hat, dann hättest du nicht das Problem.


----------

